# TTC #1 -- Need a buddy!



## Sideways 8

Hello everyone! DH and I have decided to not tell anyone we're TTC, nor do we plan on telling anyone we're pg until we get to about 10-12 weeks along. It's so hard to not talk to people in real life, so I need someone to talk to on here! Who wants to be a TTC buddy with me??

FWIW, 3rd cycle trying (2 of them were NTNP, most current one active TTC). AF was due yesterday, :bfn: :( Still no sign of the :witch: either!

I have a TTC journal as well. Link will be in my signature soon!


----------



## Roxmull

Hi don't be disappointed yet as you might of implanted late wait a few more days and then do another test.x I am 7 days past my ovulation day and i am going to test on thursday as i am impatient lol xx


----------



## turtlebeach

I'll buddy with you :)

We have been trying 2 months. I am due to test tomorrow but pretty sure its a BFN already.

I am the same as you. We havent told anyone (people have been asking and we just say nooo we arent trying yet etc) I feel bad lying but its easier that way.

Once pregnant - We wont tell people until we are atleast 12 weeks.


----------



## Sideways 8

Roxmull, thanks for helping cheer me up! I was pretty bummed this morning but am feeling better as the day goes on :)

turtlebeach, sounds great! Do I have to do anything 'official' on this forum to make you a buddy?? And, when people ask me, I just say "we'll see". That way I'm not lying. Or, just counter with "Why do you ask?". Anything to shut some folks up LOL! I feel uncomfortable being basically asked how much unprotected sex I've been having lately.... LOL!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hi. 
Can I buddy up with you guys too? DH and I have been TTC for baby #1. I am supposed to be on CD#15 but somehow my body decided to bring :af: over early. So she came today. :( I don't know what is wrong. But its nice to know that there are others out there that are in the same boat as me.


----------



## Sideways 8

The more the merrier! Bby, is your cycle usually that irregular? And, sweet pictures of your puppies! I have 2 very fat manx kitties. They're my "children" right now, lol!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thank you! When I was younger I had very irregular ones but I somehow managed to regulate them now. And thank you for the comment on my babies. Lol. Like you they are my children right now. Lol.


----------



## turtlebeach

They are so cute. I have a cat she is my baby. I even pick her up and carry her around like a baby - its really not healthy.....

:)


----------



## BbyLove5410

Lol. We just recently got the youngest one on Thursday. Lol. My hubby carries her around like a baby too so its not that unhealthy. Lol.


----------



## Sideways 8

ROFL!! I hold my cats like babies too! I've even gotten them to where they like their bellies rubbed. They each weigh between 15-18 lbs a piece, it's like holding a toddler lol. Here they are, sleeping like yin and yang :)

https://i916.photobucket.com/albums/ad10/jessic2952/1019080958a.jpg


----------



## BbyLove5410

That is adorable. The kitten we have we watched him be born. Lol. He's a little deformed. Lol. He's cross eyed, has a broken tail and two of his claws are permanently out. But we love him. Lol


----------



## russians123

Hello, 
Can I buddy with you guys too? My husband and I have been ttc #1 for 2 cycles now. AF was due yesterday for me but I have had no signs of her yet! I tested this morning, but it wasn't first morning urine, and it was BFN :( I'm really bummed out right now, I just want to know one way or the other!


----------



## BbyLove5410

I know how you feel. Actually I think we all do. AF came to visit on 10.3.10 then decided to come back 15 days later 10.18.10 (today) which I am really confused about only because I am hardly ever irregular give or take a day or two. But try not to stress to bad your time will come. I am pretty bummed myself right now. So I know what you are feeling.


----------



## turtlebeach

russians123 said:


> Hello,
> Can I buddy with you guys too? My husband and I have been ttc #1 for 2 cycles now. AF was due yesterday for me but I have had no signs of her yet! I tested this morning, but it wasn't first morning urine, and it was BFN :( I'm really bummed out right now, I just want to know one way or the other!

How long are your cycles russian? My af is due tomorrow (30 day cycles). Are you testing first thing tomorrow?


----------



## turtlebeach

AWWWWWW your cats are soooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## russians123

Thank you!!! :) hmmm.... that is strange about your AF! I wonder what that's about? My cycles have been pretty regular for most of my life, usually 28 days, but last month it was 30 days, and this month its already been 32 days!!! You wouldn't happen to have any ideas as to why my cycles seem to be getting longer and longer??


----------



## russians123

I tested this morning and it was a BFN, I was planning on waiting a few more days if AF doesn't show up before testing again. (providing I can be patient!!!)lol


----------



## BbyLove5410

I know its strange. Its kinda scary at the same time too. It could be that you are stressing a lot more than usual. Stress can mess up your period very easily.


----------



## Sideways 8

turtle, thanks!! They're my babies :)

russians, join in the fun! Sounds like we're all in the same boat here. Don't give up hope yet!

I'm praying for all of us to get our BFP's soon enough, then we can be pregnancy buddies as well!!

And I have heard that stress can throw your cycle for a loop. Bby, how heavy is your flow? Could it be IB?


----------



## Sideways 8

oh and russians, I took the First Response Early Result test on the _day_ AF was due and still got a negative. If AF doesn't show up before next Sunday (7 days later) then I'm testing again.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways8- My flow is like a normal period. Heavyish. What is a IB?


----------



## Sideways 8

IB = implantation bleed. I've heard that an IB may show up or it may not. It's when the fertilized egg finally burrows into the uterine wall. It's different than a regular period though in that it's usually just spots. And it only lasts for a day or two.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well its weird that you ask that cause I was spotting like 2 days before that then BAM! Heavy central. Lol. Could it still be IB with it being heavy?


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm not sure. I'm definitely not an expert on any of this stuff! I've done plenty of Google searches to confuse myself worse than before I started :wacko:

It is very odd that your flow is heavy like a period so soon after having one. I honestly don't know and sorry that I can't provide a good answer!


----------



## russians123

thanks sideways! I have been really stressed the last few weeks, we had to give up our dog because my husband has really bad allergies and work has just been horrible lately!!!:wacko:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Oh its okay. I know that none of us are doctors or anything. I am doing google searches as we speak and I am so lost and confused. What I have read so far (my interpretation) is that if you have a thick uterus lining. But I am pretty confused. Lol.


----------



## Sideways 8

Russians, that's so sad! I'm sorry you had to give up your dog :( My husband (the turd that he is) actually told me last Friday that it's either him or the cats. Sigh. I think he gets so frustrated because they are messy. He came down off his temporary lapse in judgement LOL and is better now. I hope he doesn't decide that I will have to give them up....


----------



## turtlebeach

I was going to say the same it could be IB but if its heavy then its probably not as IB tends to be very light spotting and only lasts for about a day.

It could just be stress messing you around.

I keep feel myself getting stressed with all these and try and take a step back its sooo hard thou when you want something so bad.

I got myself a clear blue fertility monitor so that I don't have to keep track of ovulation because that stresses me I just try and forget about everything (but easier said than done).


----------



## turtlebeach

Google normally just makes me even more confused!! Its so easy to read symptoms and then think you have had every single one of them. I do it every month - its crazy!!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Turtle, I hear a lot of people talking about these fertility monitors. I didn't see one at the Walgreens where I bought my Clearblue OPK. I honestly didn't feel stressed until I got my :bfn: Of course that's probably delaying AF LOL.


----------



## turtlebeach

ooooooooh no.... i've just started getting that AF feeling (i think its on its way) my stomach feels really fizzy right now!


----------



## turtlebeach

I haven't been trying that long i just got it as I knew i was stressing and also because we really wanted a fast pregnancy (its a long story but ive had to come off tablets to try and concieve so its been quite hard and painful getting to a stage where i'm safely able to).

The monitor is good but a little pricey and then you have to buy more sticks each month but i guess its a small price to pay for a baby!

x


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well I am just going to hope that AF gets on track soon. I will keep you all updated on if this one sticks around or not.


----------



## Sideways 8

LOL your post reminded me of the REO Speedwagon song "Can't Fight This Feeling"

:-= I can't fight this feeling any longer 
And yet I'm still afraid to let it flow:-=


----------



## BbyLove5410

UPDATE:

Well I just went to check to see if AF has stuck around and its a negative. Now its really light to nonexistent. So I am guessing thats a good sign. :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

FX'd, Bby! Please keep us updated!


----------



## cdngirl

Hi, I'm new here and definitely would like a ttc buddy. This will be my third cycle ttc #1. My cycles haven't been very regular since I got off the pill, and pretty long which is fairly normal for me. They've ranged from 38-44 days. I'm scheduled to O early Nov (i think), which is right around the time we are on vacation in Mexico. I hope this will be a nice relaxing trip, and maybe just what we need to get our BFP!


----------



## Sideways 8

oooh cdn that sounds nice! Good luck to get your :bfp: very soon!


----------



## rducky

Hello!

I'm also looking for some buddies!
This is my 4th cycle TTC #1. I've been off the pill since last November, and my cycles still seem to be messing me around...from 26-37 days...
I've also gotten a Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor, and now I'm on CD8 of my 2nd cycle using it. I'm hoping that it will help me feel a little more in control!

The pics of your pets are great! I have 3 cats, and they really are our furbabies for now.

It would be really great to join your group, ladies!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8- Hopefully its fixed. Lol. I will defiantly keep you updated. As of right now it started up a little but no where near what it was. But DH and I are going to :sex: tonight cause I am supposed to O either today, tomorrow, or the next day. So we aren't going to miss a chance. Lol. 






Buddies with Sideways 8----Hoping for a :bfp: for us


----------



## BbyLove5410

Oh and Welcome rducky and cdngirl!!!! :dust:


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome rducky! I'm proud of our little group :) 

Well..... the wicked :witch: showed up this morning, with a fury. I'm actually not too torn up over it, because I have these plans worked out in my head for this month, lol. It's gonna be a little difficult; hubby is working straight nights for a couple of weeks at his job, and I have a day shift job. This means we only see each other for 15 minutes each day. But... I'm gonna leave my job early every other day to catch some :sex: with him before he goes into work! Please pray for us, as I am praying for each of you!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8- I am praying for you!!! I'm sorry to hear that :witch: came for you. I hate her. Lol.


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, BbyLove! Good luck tonight. Are you using any OPK's?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Its no problem, what are friends for right? No however we've :sex: for the last 2 days and going to keep BDing for the next 2 days so if this month isn't our month then the next we're going to get some.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Okay so I have been doing some research on Google about this ridiculous bleeding problem that I have been going through..... Its starting again. Not as bad but its still there. :dohh: And its possible that the prenatal vitamins I have been taking aren't good for me and I could be having a reaction to them. So now I am on the search for different ones. Does anyone have an idea of what kind I can try??? I am in need of some help. Yet again.


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh my goodness!! I'm sorry you're going through that. Sheesh. I'm taking One-a-Day brand prenatals, the one that also comes with DHA/EPA. It has the regular multivitamin bottle plus an extra bottle of the DHA/EPA liqui-gel pills. I swear these things were meant for horses to swallow - they're huge!! 
What kind are you taking now?


----------



## MissSazra

Hey everyone,
Don't suppose I could join the group could I? AF came today, so we are just starting cycle 2, TTC#1.
Would be great to have people to talk to, as like others have said, only my husband and I know we are trying, and don't want to tell people until we are at the 3 month mark when it happens.
Look forward to chatting to you all!

Sarah Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra, of course you can join! This will also be my 2nd cycle of active TTC. Don't you just hate the ol' :witch: ?? Good luck and :dust: for this cycle!!!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8- I know its crazy. But at least I figured it out. Lol. The ones I am taking is Spring Valley Prenatal Multivitamin/Multimineral. I got it from Walmart. I saw the ones you are taking online but didn't know if they were good or not. Lol. But I am done taking these ones. I hate bleeding with stupid AF I don't want to when she is away also. Lol. 

MissSazra- Of course you can join in. We are all here to help each other get to the next level. :hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks, will be so nice to have someone to chat to about all of this. It can be so confusing.
I was actually glad she showed up, as I'd had a couple of BFN's so knew I was out, but was still waiting, so just wanted her to show up so I could move onto the next cycle.
Good luck for this cycle too!


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> Welcome rducky! I'm proud of our little group :)
> 
> Well..... the wicked :witch: showed up this morning, with a fury. I'm actually not too torn up over it, because I have these plans worked out in my head for this month, lol. It's gonna be a little difficult; hubby is working straight nights for a couple of weeks at his job, and I have a day shift job. This means we only see each other for 15 minutes each day. But... I'm gonna leave my job early every other day to catch some :sex: with him before he goes into work! Please pray for us, as I am praying for each of you!

Thanks to all for the warm welcome!

Sideways, sorry to hear the :witch: showed up. I completely understand about the shift work thing. I work nights and my husband has a regular day job. It makes timing and "scheduling" quite difficult. That's why I got the Clearblue Fertility monitor, because at least I get some warning on when it's really important to :sex: I think TurtleBeach is using it too?

BbyLove5410, that's really strange about the bleeding coming from your prenatal vits.

Miss Sazra, I think I saw you on the CBFM thread? Well, you're welcome here also!


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra, I know how you feel, too! I hate to admit that today I was actually happy that AF showed up because I knew that I could start over. :dust: to everyone


----------



## MissSazra

Hi rducky, yeah I was over on the CBFM thread. Have just ordered mine, and hope I have some success with it as lots of other people seem to have been lucky!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## BbyLove5410

rducky- I know it is. But I am going to try another type and see what happens and if it happens again then I'll just go to the doctor and find out whats really wrong.


----------



## russians123

Hello everyone and Welcome to everyone! :) I've been reading this post the last few days but didn't really have too much time to sit and write. Anyway still no sign of AF!! I tested once a few days ago, but it was BFN. I'm really tempted to test again today, but too scared. I always feel so embarrassed when I test and test and its BFN and then a few days later AF shows up. :oops:


----------



## Sideways 8

Russians, sorry to hear that. I know how you feel! I don't really feel embarrassed, just kind of let down if you know what I mean. I don't like doing a bunch of tests and all of them :bfn: so I tend to space mine out over a few days. Are you experiencing any symptoms?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Russians, I am sorry to hear that also. I know exactly how you feel. I do the exact same thing. But don't feel embarrassed, if thats what you need to do then do it. And if you have the symptoms then that is even more reason to. Good luck and remember we are all here for you! :hugs:

About my situation, well I am still bleeding off and on. So I am hoping that it stops soon. I am getting really frustrated with this whole thing. DH says that it needs to clear out of my system for me to go back to normal. But I have a feeling by the time it does it'll be time for AF to get here. So I have come to the conclusion that I am going to wait until my next cycle to try again. I started getting really upset and feeling really down about this whole thing and my DH told me that when its meant to happen it'll happen. But maybe this cycle when we did BD it worked. One can hope right? :winkwink:

Well I am done ranting. :dust: to all of you!!! You all are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Sideways 8

Bby, if the weird bleeding is still happening, have you tried calling your OB/GYN to just talk to them over the phone? Sometimes they can offer a little advice over the phone, or at least mine does. It could be something weird yet innocuous like an endometrial polyp (don't get freaked out, they're usually nothing to fret over, from what I've heard). Have you ever bled between AF's before?


----------



## BbyLove5410

I didn't know that they can give you advise over the phone. But as of yet I don't have a OB/GYN cause I am still looking into insurance. But what is an endometrial polyp? No I have never bleed in between AF's.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Okay well I just looked endometrial polyp up and that is kinda scary! :cry:


----------



## MissSazra

I just looked it up, and the site I found said they are quite common, and can be easily treated, but of course anything like that would be scary to look up. The best person to ask would be a professional, and they will recommend the best course of treatment.

I was scared when I was told I had PCOS (completely different I know), I completely freaked out that I'd never have a baby, but I am hopeful now!

Hope that helps?

Big hugs! Xx


----------



## BbyLove5410

It does help a lot. Thank you. As of now I am going to speed up the insurance process and go to the doctor ASAP.


----------



## MissSazra

I'm glad I could help a bit, these things can be worrying, but sharing how you're feeling always helps. 

:D


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi girlies

My AF was due yesterday - I did a test first thing as I couldn't wait. It was a BFN! Was gutted but kind of expected it (still didn't make it any easier thou).

My AF never came and still today nothing... I am normally clockwork on 30 days. So my body is being weird! I just want my AF to start now so that I can get closer to ovulating and try again!!!!!


----------



## BbyLove5410

I just hope that it turns out that nothing is really wrong and I was just having an off month or something. But thanks to our little group here I would be clueless and holding in all of my feelings. Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## MissSazra

Hopefully there will be nothing wrong, but at least you're aware of what's going on with yourself. I never really knew my body until we started trying, it's dreadful to say but it's true, I just never paid attention.

Turtlebeach - That's exactly how I felt. I tested, got a BFN, so knew I was out. It was such a relief when she finally showed yesterday so I could move on.
Hope she shows soon so you can move on to the next cycle (or maybe get a BFP if she keeps away longer???) :dust:


----------



## BbyLove5410

TurtleBeach,

I have my FX for you.


----------



## turtlebeach

Meant to say Hellllloooo to all the new buddies. I've been away for 1 night (was trying not to think about babies after getting a BFN!) and so much has happened :)

Its so nice to have people on here to chat to isn't it. No one I know knows we are trying (I haven't even told my best friend or mum which I feel a bit bad about but its easier that way). When people ask if we are trying I have to tell a white lie which i feel bad about but thats how it has to be....


----------



## BbyLove5410

I couldn't agree more. I love our group!!!!


----------



## turtlebeach

MissSazra said:


> Hopefully there will be nothing wrong, but at least you're aware of what's going on with yourself. I never really knew my body until we started trying, it's dreadful to say but it's true, I just never paid attention.
> 
> Turtlebeach - That's exactly how I felt. I tested, got a BFN, so knew I was out. It was such a relief when she finally showed yesterday so I could move on.
> Hope she shows soon so you can move on to the next cycle (or maybe get a BFP if she keeps away longer???) :dust:

Yeah I just want it to come now - Even before the BFN I knew I couldn't be pregnant this month - my doc had put me on anti-inflamatories last month telling me they were safe during TTC - when I went to see him this month he asked if I was pregnant yet and then said you do realise that these drugs cause sub fertility (basically stops the egg popping out so you dont ovulate) I was like NOOOOOOO!!! I was so angry... but what can you do.... I've now stopped taking them and am having to put up with quite severe pain (thats why we got a CBFM to try and concieve quicker).


----------



## russians123

Thanks to everyone! As far as symptoms, I'm really, really tired, but I usually get that way before AF. My boobs have been a little sore and I've had a few on and off bouts of nausea, but again, I usually feel all of these things before AF anyways so I'm not so sure that they'd be specific to being pg. :( This group is awesome by the way!!! lol :)


----------



## Sideways 8

I read about it somewhere (among all of my many Google searches lol). It's just a lesion or something that can cause between-period bleeding. Keep us updated, we are wishing you guys luck and :dust: 
:)


----------



## BbyLove5410

I will definitely keep you updated. :dust: to all of you also.


----------



## russians123

The :witch: just showed up!!! yuck!!! I'm out....


----------



## BbyLove5410

So I just had an itch on my BBs and I realized that my nipples are really tender. What could that mean?


----------



## Sideways 8

Aw, Russians. Sorry :( :hugs:

Bby, not sure? Hormones are tricky.:shrug: Mine stay tender. I hate for DH to come near them, no matter what time of month it is lol.


----------



## MissSazra

Mine have been painful for a couple of weeks now. Was sure I'd never had it before, but as I too hate DH going near them, I wouldn't really know. As I said earlier, as well as hopefully ending up with a baby at the end of all this, it has made me incredibly aware of my own body, which can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow I missed a lot of posts in the last couple of hours! 

Bby I am so sorry that I made you more nervous by bringing up the polyp thingy. I didn't mean to make you worry!! And you know stress isn't good for the whole TTC process anyway.

turtle, sorry for your frustrations with the anti-inflammatories. Ugh. We go through a lot in order to have a little one, don't we? :)

And, sorry to all of those who got their visit by :witch: ugh I hate her! I think it's interesting that a lot of us seem to have in-synch cycles! 

I love our little group, too! Hey does anyone know of a way to get notified if someone on your friend list starts a new thread or replies to one? Like, subscribe to a person, not just a thread?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 - I am the exact opposite. Mine are never tender and when AF comes the whole breast hurts not just the nipples. UGH! I'm so confused. Oh well I will just have to wait and see what happens when AF is supposed to get here. Thank you for all of your support. Its great to know that there are people out there that aren't going to judge you and are willing to help with all of the TTC's little problems. 

UPDATE: Since I haven't taken that prenatal today the bleeding has subsided and its going away. :happydance: So I believe I was having a reaction to them. Thank goodness! Lol. I was really starting to think that something was terribly wrong. 

Russians - I am sorry to hear that AF showed. But FX for next month being your month. Lots and lots of sticky :dust: for you!!!


----------



## russians123

Thank you guys for all of your support!!!

I'm not sure about getting notifications....I was thinking the same thing. It would definitely be helpful to know when there was a new post without having to come on and see that you missed a bunch....


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra I agree that all of this TTC has made me very aware of my body as well. I'm noticing every little bitty twinge, cramp, headache, craving... then I try to analyze it all LOL. It's hard to not have baby-on-the-brain for 24 hours!


----------



## MissSazra

Yeah, I manage to switch off at work, but if I stop for 5 minutes then it's all I can think about. Once I start using the CBFM it'll be even more so I imagine! lol
Originally we were going to wait until next year to try, then last month that all changed after we thought it could take us a while. And now here I am, absolutely hooked and worrying about everything! Glad I have you guys to talk to! :D


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> Yeah, I manage to switch off at work, but if I stop for 5 minutes then it's all I can think about. Once I start using the CBFM it'll be even more so I imagine! lol
> Originally we were going to wait until next year to try, then last month that all changed after we thought it could take us a while. And now here I am, absolutely hooked and worrying about everything! Glad I have you guys to talk to! :D

I'm exactly the same, as soon as we started TTC, I got worried about everything...always thinking about it and looking stuff up on the internet.
I found that the CBFM allowed me to relax more than before I was using it. It's helpful because it lets you have a better idea of what's going on with your cycle.

It is also very helpful to be able to chat with other people about it. DH is on board with TTC, but he's not into talking about it all the time. And, if I talk about it with friends, it's the first thing they ask about every time I see them. We also haven't told our families any details, to avoid to the questions...


----------



## MissSazra

I find myself having to hold back when talking to my husband. I don't want him to think it's all I think about (even though it is!) Sometimes when I start to say something I have to stop myself, it seems like I don't talk about anything else with him!
I won't tell my family until we're actually pregnant, don't know what my mother's reaction will be, as she's not my husband's biggest fan! Also, we're only recently married and I know she'll say it's too soon, but as we know we may have difficulties, I'm not willing to wait around for 'the right time'. I'm sure she'll get used to the idea (given nine months! lol)


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm also holding back from telling everything to hubby. But, I take it that he's excited as well. I don't think he's as into it as I am, though, lol, because I don't see him getting on the net all the time or talking to me about. I try to not talk about it all the time so that it's more fun. 
And, I've only told 2 friends that we're actively TTC. A couple others think we're NTNP, and everyone else has no idea. I hate fielding questions from everyone. The whole "when are you going to have kids" question gets VERY old after a while.

Hey -- you guys should get the book "Pregnant Pause" by Carrie Friedman. It's really good, and it's funny!!


----------



## rducky

The book sounds great. I will definitely have to find a copy. It must be good because there's none in stock at any of the bookstores close to my house!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning ladies. Hope all is well today! CD3 for me and I'm hoping :witch: leaves me alone soon enough. How is everyone doing??


----------



## BbyLove5410

Good morning! Well I am doing good. Just trying to wake up. So this lady I got my new puppy from emailed me saying that she keeps having a thought pop in her head that DH and I are going to have a cute little baby boy. She also said that she usually thinks about a couple having a girl but this time she can't get the boy out of her head. Lol. Is that bazaar or what?


----------



## Sideways 8

Aw that is sweet! Maybe she knows something! I jump on anything, no matter how silly it may sound :)
Do you want to have a little boy or a little girl? I know everyone just wants a happy healthy baby, but I'll admit I would absolutely love a little girl :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well normally I just think its crazy but this time I got kind of excited. Lol. We actually want a little boy first. So thats what made it more exciting for me to hear that. Lol.


----------



## rducky

I seem to flip-flop back and forth on the gender thing. Sometimes I want a boy first, but other times a girl. I'm an only child, so I have very little experience with baby boys, I feel like I would be nervous with a boy. I'm pretty sure DH wants a boy first.

I know for sure that once I'm pregnant, I'm going to wait until delivery to find out the gender. I want it to be a surprise, especially for the first baby!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Lol. Yeah I was an only child too but I'm not going to be picky if Mr. Storky decides he wants to give me a girl. I love pink so a girl would fit perfect for my personality. Lol. But DH and his dad wants a boy. Lol. But I'll take what I can get.


----------



## MissSazra

Hey everyone, another only child here! I don't mind what we have first, but I would love to have one of each. DH would like us to have 3 in total but not too sure about that one! lol
Very weird but I wasn't notified about all the comments today :(, will have to investigate my settings!


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky, that sounds exciting! With my impatience though, I doubt I could do that lol. I've always thought it was sweet to wait until delivery. :)
Bby, I am the oldest and I have one little brother. I don't think I'd know what to do with a little boy to be honest, but I would have just as much fun dressing him up as I would a little girl. There's just something about little girls that I adore! Now when they turn into teenagers I'm not sure what I'll think about them LOL!!

Have any of you picked out names yet?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Lol. Thats what I am excited about, the dressing them the way I want. Lol. They have more girl stuff than boy though or thats what I have noticed. I couldn't wait until delivery day to find out. It would drive me nuts. Lol. 
The names we have chosen are for a boy Stephen Michael (First name is DH's first name and middle is my dad's who passed away when I was a baby) 
Girl would be Lilyana Marie or Ashlynn Elizabeth


----------



## Sideways 8

AWW I love all of those!

For a boy, my DH has already picked it out (I think he did before we even met LOL). Allen Houston. Both are family names.
For a girl, I picked Bonnie Elizabeth. Bonnie is my Mammaw's name and I just picked Elizabeth out of thin air LOL.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well we have one name in common. Lol. I wanted a name that not everyone has. The boys name I had no control over. Lol.


----------



## rducky

BbyLove, nice name choices! I especially like Ashlynn.

I've thought about a lot of names, but DH and I haven't really talked about it together. If it's a boy, his family would like a name that starts with A because of a family ring that has that initial engraved in it. If we had a boy with an A name, I think he would be the 4th to wear the ring with the same initials. Trouble is, there's not too many A names that I like for boys.

I also have a much longer list of girl names that I like...I find it harder to pick boy names.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well I have noticed once you find a name that you really really like then it'll stick with you.


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi all :)

I'm glad to be home after a hard days work... just been readin all the posts I missed.

I realllly want a baby girl (but i'd be happy with either) OH would prefer a boy I think so that they can play football together but again would be really happy with either.

I like the name Jasmin for a girl, OH likes Chloe. For a boy I like James or Thomas.

Babylove I love the name lilyana!!! I wanted Lily but it doesn't go to well with our surname.

...still not AF (but was a BFN on AF due day) i'm now 2 days late....


----------



## BbyLove5410

turtlebeach - Thank you. I love Lillies so it works plus I'm italian so Lilyana is Italian for Lily. I love the name James but I like it for a girl. Lol. I'm weird like that. Lol. What's a surname? I see it everywhere but I never knew what it meant. Lol. :blush: Well FX for your :bfp:


----------



## Sideways 8

turtle, don't give up hope yet! FX'd for you. I like all the names everyone's picked out!

One of my cousins' wife is pregnant with their 3rd - she is a couple years younger than me. She's had 2 boys so far, and she won't find out the sex of this one for a few more weeks. I'm really hoping that if it's a girl they won't name her Bonnie, since like I said Bonnie is our Mammaw's name. That name is mine!!! LOL. Ok, irrational rant over. :)


----------



## turtlebeach

BbyLove5410 said:


> turtlebeach - Thank you. I love Lillies so it works plus I'm italian so Lilyana is Italian for Lily. I love the name James but I like it for a girl. Lol. I'm weird like that. Lol. What's a surname? I see it everywhere but I never knew what it meant. Lol. :blush: Well FX for your :bfp:

I knew a girl called James when I was younger - its quite un unsual for a girl thou.

Surname = last name/family name.

x


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 - Its not irrational. Have you asked her what she had in mind if it was a girl? The forum I was on before this one there was a girl on there her name was Kristen and she wanted my girl name too. And when I said that she was like oh lookie lookie theres two Kristins with the same girl name. What are the odd of that? She sounded like I was stealing her unique name or something and she was kind of stuck up about it. Lol.


----------



## turtlebeach

Would you all want to know the sex of the baby or would you wait until it was born???

I would def want to know! I couldn't go that long not knowing i'm far too impatient for that!! Plus it means I could go and buy lots of cute outfits and stuff in colours other than white/cream.

:)


----------



## BbyLove5410

turtlebeach - Oh okay. Thank you for telling me that. :) I kind of thought thats what it was but I didn't know for sure. Well our surname matches for all of our names. Lol. :thumbup:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Me personally I would want to know. It would drive me absolutely bananas. Lol. Plus like you said turtlebeach I would want to buy all kinds of things not just in neutral colors. Lol.


----------



## Sideways 8

I haven't asked her, but I wouldn't know how to come across as being petty, KWIM? I kind of want to ask but also insinuate that my future daughter will be named Bonnie. I I don't want it to come across as "don't you dare name your daughter Bonnie!" I mean for all we know she could be having another boy anyway.

Edited - for clarity.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Lol. Yeah. I would feel that way too. But I guess you'll just have to wait and see. Hopefully she has a boy so you're safe.


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways 8 said:


> I haven't asked her, but I wouldn't know how to come across as being petty, KWIM? I kind of want to ask but also insinuate that my future daughter will be named Bonnie. I I don't want it to come across as "don't you dare name your daughter Bonnie!" I mean for all we know she's having another boy anyway.

Its difficult isn't it. Fingers crossed she will have a boy! You wanna get it in that you want to call your first girl Bonnie before she mentions it. She may have another name in mind anyway so don't worry too much... worse comes to worse you can have 2 bonnies in one family. 

I really like the name Jessica but there is already a Jessica in the family - it wouldn't put me off thou but I do understand what you mean when you don't want them to take it.

x


----------



## Sideways 8

I would be happy for her to have a girl, too. They've named their 2 boys after no one, and they're fairly unique. Cohen and Micah. This leads me to believe that she may go with a non-family name for a little girl as well. I can't believe I've put this much thought into my future 2nd cousin's name. LOL


----------



## Sideways 8

Jessica is my name!! :)
I was named after an Allman Brothers song. LOL. I swear my parents were hippies.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> I would be happy for her to have a girl, too. They've named their 2 boys after no one, and they're fairly unique. Cohen and Micah. This leads me to believe that she may go with a non-family name for a little girl as well. I can't believe I've put this much thought into my future 2nd cousin's name. LOL

Yeah now that I have thought about it my cousin named her daughter Ashlee so Ashlynn might be out of the picture for me only cause my cousin will be furious that I chose a name so close to hers. But I'm not sure yet if I care. Lol.


----------



## turtlebeach

Has anyone actually bought any baby things yet (even thou you aren't yet pregnant??)

I have managed not to buy any clothes - even thou they are sooooo cute. I did buy some frames thou cos they were too cute (and were in the sale) one says little princess and the other one says little prince.... I thought i'd get both so that when I get my scan and know the sex I can put it in there!

I've also got a few cute teddies (i loveeee teddies) i've kept the tags on them and packed them away ready for the nursery.

Thats all I have bought thou and considering i'm a bit of a shopaholic i think i've done quite well!!


----------



## BbyLove5410

turtlebeach said:


> Has anyone actually bought any baby things yet (even thou you aren't yet pregnant??)
> 
> I have managed not to buy any clothes - even thou they are sooooo cute. I did buy some frames thou cos they were too cute (and were in the sale) one says little princess and the other one says little prince.... I thought i'd get both so that when I get my scan and know the sex I can put it in there!
> 
> I've also got a few cute teddies (i loveeee teddies) i've kept the tags on them and packed them away ready for the nursery.
> 
> Thats all I have bought thou and considering i'm a bit of a shopaholic i think i've done quite well!!

No but I have thought about it as well. Every time I see an outfit I'm like aww I want that. I kind of want to get a few neutral ones and pack them away too. Lol. Thats a cute idea with the frames. I like that.


----------



## Sideways 8

turtlebeach said:


> Has anyone actually bought any baby things yet (even thou you aren't yet pregnant??)
> 
> I have managed not to buy any clothes - even thou they are sooooo cute. I did buy some frames thou cos they were too cute (and were in the sale) one says little princess and the other one says little prince.... I thought i'd get both so that when I get my scan and know the sex I can put it in there!
> 
> I've also got a few cute teddies (i loveeee teddies) i've kept the tags on them and packed them away ready for the nursery.
> 
> Thats all I have bought thou and considering i'm a bit of a shopaholic i think i've done quite well!!

 
I haven't bought a single thing yet. Actually as we speak I'm searching online for maternity clothes. I am also a shopaholic but I've promised myself I won't buy anything until I'm actually pregnant. I'm also ready to go ahead and start buying some of the big things like the nursery furniture (crib, bassonet, rocking chair, etc)... but... again I will wait. This is really testing my patience and discipline :)


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways 8 said:


> I would be happy for her to have a girl, too. They've named their 2 boys after no one, and they're fairly unique. Cohen and Micah. This leads me to believe that she may go with a non-family name for a little girl as well. I can't believe I've put this much thought into my future 2nd cousin's name. LOL

Yeah in that case I think you will be safe :) I think you are probably right they will want a non family name for a girl too... I don't even know any of my second cousins!!!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hehe ow and i thought i was doing well!!!

To tell the truth thou even thou I haven't bought any i've looked online at cribs, prams etc and know exactly which ones i would get LOL!!!!

My baby is going to have more clothes than me (and I have ALOT) have you seen how cute they are!!!! 

I don't really like maternity clothes I had a look but didn't really like anything much... that part does worrying me slightly.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Aww. I thought I was the only one looking at the big things. Lol. I also know exactly know the ones I want. Lol. I'm not sure about a theme yet. Do any of you know of a theme yet?


----------



## Sideways 8

Not sure if I'm going to do a theme or not. But who knows what I'll run across in my shopping sprees.

turtle I am also finding that I don't like a lot of maternity clothes on the market either. I actually just ran across one that I liked. Most of the rest of them are solid color empire waisted tops. GAG! I love to dress trendy (think of Gaby on Desperate Housewives... except I'm def. not that skinny)... why aren't there any cute maternity tops with that kind of style??


----------



## rducky

I have bought some things already. I'm a huge fan of babysteals.com and babyhalfoff.com
They have 1 or 2 items a day for usually at least 50% off. There are some really great deals. 

I've gotten a few neutral (since I want the gender to be a surprise) colors of BabyLegs, some swaddling blankets, and also 3 cloth diapers. I'm definitely gonna cloth diaper any baby that comes along. I figure it will be about 400$ to get a big enough stash of diapers together, so if I buy a few at a time, it won't seem so shocking. And then, I won't have to buy disposables at all.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well I am thinking the next time I am at the store I'll convince DH to get a outfit or two. Lol


----------



## turtlebeach

rducky said:


> I have bought some things already. I'm a huge fan of babysteals.com and babyhalfoff.com
> They have 1 or 2 items a day for usually at least 50% off. There are some really great deals.
> 
> I've gotten a few neutral (since I want the gender to be a surprise) colors of BabyLegs, some swaddling blankets, and also 3 cloth diapers. I'm definitely gonna cloth diaper any baby that comes along. I figure it will be about 400$ to get a big enough stash of diapers together, so if I buy a few at a time, it won't seem so shocking. And then, I won't have to buy disposables at all.

You are really brave! I would love to do cloth diapers as its far better for the environment however I would gag having to wash them. I think I would be forever washing.


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways 8 said:


> Not sure if I'm going to do a theme or not. But who knows what I'll run across in my shopping sprees.
> 
> turtle I am also finding that I don't like a lot of maternity clothes on the market either. I actually just ran across one that I liked. Most of the rest of them are solid color empire waisted tops. GAG! I love to dress trendy (think of Gaby on Desperate Housewives... except I'm def. not that skinny)... why aren't there any cute maternity tops with that kind of style??

Yeah I know what you mean!

I am hoping for most of it I can get away wearing nice tops in a bigger size! I like to be fashionable too but I think when you are carrying around a baby bump you probably let fashion go out of the window. I haven't worn flat shoes in years (they actually hurt my feet) so I don't know what footwear i'll end up wearing!! hehe.


----------



## rducky

I think cloth diapering is a lot easier now then when we were kids. There are flushable liners that go in the diaper so that you can just flush the baby poo down the toilet instead of having to rinse them and all that. I'm trying to get enough diapers so that I would only need to do laundry every 3 days.
I want to do it for the environment, but also to save money. They say that it costs about 2000$ for disposable diapers for one child...

And I think they look so cute!


----------



## Sideways 8

I really want to do cloth diapers too! They're so much cuter. I've read that the environment impact on the extra electricity and water to wash them is about the same as the landfill impact... who knows. I guess it depends on who you ask. I'd personally rather not fill up the landfills.
I didn't know about the flushable liners! Now I'm really convinced I want to use the cloth diapers. :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

I've never actually thought about that. Aren't they messy though?


----------



## Sideways 8

My biggest fear was the gag factor of having to rinse the baby poo out of them, lol. But if there are flushable liners, it seems better.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Yeah I can see what you are talking about. I think I would gag too. Lol. Hmm. I might have to talk to the DH about what he would want to do.


----------



## rducky

https://www.littletreehugger.ca/benefits.html

This website shows the comparison between cloth and disposable diapers. They say that it can take 500 years for a diaper to decompose in a landfill and each baby will use a couple thousand diapers before potty training. Also, all the chemicals and waste (poo) just goes into the ground and contaminates the ground and water...kinda gross.

I can't wrap my head around putting a couple tons of dirty diaper per child into a landfill. I'm not saying that I'm going to love doing the laundry, but I think it's worth it. Apparently, studies have also shown that cloth diapers are better for baby's skin.

I think you'd get the most money savings by starting with the 1st child, because if you take care of the diapers they can sometimes last through 2 kids. The calculations on that website are using the most expensive cloth diapers also. If you can find them on sale, it would cost way less than what is quoted...

I'll probably still have some disposables for when we travel for longer than just a weekend. In terms of the messy factor, I've done quite a bit of reading on this and it is very different than when we were kids. My mother used to soak the diapers in a big pail while waiting for wash day (after having to rinse them off first). Now you just flush the liner and the diapers wait in a dry bag or pail for laundry day.


----------



## rducky

I bought 3 of these from www.babyhalfoff.com . They were 14$US each including a pair of leg warmers like BabyLegs.

https://www.fuzzibunz.com/one_size_diaper.php


I'd like to try these also:

https://www.softbums.com/Echo-DryTouch-Solo-Pack_p_49.html

I think you need about 24 diapers to cover a newborn, doing laundry every other day.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Now that i think about it it sounds like a better idea to use cloth. And just have some disposable ones on hand.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Good morning ladies! I hope you all are doing well. I'm not doing so well, I started bleeding again and I am having a tough time right now. It seems like I am sinking into a little depression. I have gone through a lot in the past 2 years. :cry: I couldn't stop crying last night and this morning. I guess I am just scared about this situation I am in. Okay I am done ranting for now.


----------



## Sideways 8

Awww Bby, bless your heart :(
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry. I've been wondering how you're doing. Is it a heavy flow like it was a few days ago?
We're definitely here for you sweetie.


----------



## MissSazra

Sorry to hear how you're feeling. Have you made an appointment to see anyone about the bleeding?
Xx


----------



## BbyLove5410

Its even heavier. This morning there was a huge clot which I have never had before. Thank you. I really needed someone to talk to cause the DH keeps saying don't worry it'll be okay. And really I wanna yell at him saying you aren't the one going through it. How can you say don't worry? :cry::hugs:


----------



## BbyLove5410

No I know I need to make an appointment but DH is going out of town and I don't have a way to get there and I haven't gotten insurance yet.


----------



## Sideways 8

I think your DH is probably worried too, but you know how they have to be "the man." If he was freaking out, you would probably be worse. I don't know how your financial situation is, but maybe you could try one of those walk-in clinics or even the ER... if you thought you could stand to be around all the people with the flu :-\ How much longer before you'll have your insurance stuff straightened out so that you can see a doctor?


----------



## BbyLove5410

It won't be until the middle of November cause of financial issues we are having. You're probably right about him being worried too, if he said he was I would probably be freaking out even more than I am now.


----------



## Sideways 8

Well honey I would say to try not to worry about it too much. I've read lots of places that stress will do crazy things to your body. Although, I think it would take a lot of stress to cause between-period bleeding. You know, the kind of stress that would keep you from sleeping or eating, and also make your hair fall out. Surely you're not that stressed. A little stress is good. You don't think you might be having a miscarriage do you? Do you have thyroid issues? (I'm really just throwing anything out there that might be a cause of such a thing.)

:flower::hugs:


----------



## BbyLove5410

I know i'm not under that much stress. I never thought about the miscarriage part. Thats a possibility. Or it could be thyroid problems. My mom has one. I think I am going to tell DH that we need to get me insurance sooner so we can resolve this. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Have you taken an HPT? I think if you were pregnant and miscarried, that it will still show up as positive in a lot of cases.


----------



## BbyLove5410

No but do you think its a good idea to do that?


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm not sure, hon. It's really up to you. I'm not trying to make you unnecessarily worry about anything. But considering that you had a real period about 2 weeks ago it's highly unlikely that you are pregnant anyway. I merely suggested it because I'm one of those weirdos who likes to use the process of elimination to figure out what on earth is going on! LOL


----------



## BbyLove5410

Yeah. I really appreciate how much you have helped me. :hugs: I am the same way. I try to figure out what it could be and then eliminate each one.


----------



## Sideways 8

Aww. I'm glad I can be there for you. I'm sure everyone else on this thread (not to mention the whole BnB forum) is just as concerned for you as I am. TTC is kind of scary in and of itself anyway. I try not to watch a lot of shows on TV about childbirth because it would probably make me want to run away screaming!! LOL
Although, I did watch an episode of Sister Wives where one of them had a baby. She didn't make a single peep through her vaginal delivery. Wow.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Lol. Thanks. Its nice to know that there are people like you that care. I wanted to see that show I just never got the chance to see it. I heard it was a huge issue.


----------



## aammcc

I'm in the same boat can I buddy up too lol? We are not tellin anyone and it's soooo hard havin no one to discuss it with! I'm 10 dpo this is our second cycle tryin and as of today I've tender boobs and slight cramping so get the feelin af is on her way but still hoping!! Xx baby dust to u all


----------



## BbyLove5410

Of course. We enjoy having new buddies. FX for lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Sideways 8

Sure, welcome!! Good luck to you, aammcc! I think a lot of us on here just had a visit by our AF so we're going for another cycle. Keep us posted on everything!


----------



## rducky

BbyLove, sorry you're having these problems. I hope you get your insurance soon so you can get checked out. I know it must be so worrying.

Welcome, aammcc!

I hope everyone else is doing well, people seemed quiet today. I was sleeping because I'm working a couple night shifts. CD 12 and I still have a low reading on my fertility monitor.

:dust: to all!


----------



## BbyLove5410

rducky - It is getting a little better on my nerves. I'm trying not to worry as much. Key word TRYING! Lol. We are looking into the insurance. 

aammcc - Welcome! 

To everyone lots and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Sideways 8

Rducky it was a little quiet today. Well.. for me tomorrow I am going to start using the OPK's again. It will only be CD5 but I really have no idea when to expect ovulation because of my crazy cycles. So, right now I am savoring my last Dr. Pepper for (hopefully) a while, as I plan to cut out caffeine until at least the 2nd trimester... I know it may sound silly but I don't want to risk caffeine interrupting our plans! 
Is anyone else doing special stuff while TTC? Like, your diet or lifestyle?


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone,

I was quiet yesterday as I had so much to do, by the time I got home I was shattered! Anyway, I'm on CD5 and can hopefully start using my CBFM properly tomorrow. 
Sideways, I've started drinking grapefruit juice as I read on here it was good when TTC, and I take conception vitamins, as does DH, to help us.
Hope everyone's ok today! :dust: to you all! Xx


----------



## turtlebeach

Babylove - I hope the doc can give you some answers and that you start to feel better soon :( keep us updated hun.

I'm offically out this month as my AF came yesterday... I knew it was over this month anyway so atleast now I can start waiting to try again. Set the CBFM this morning.

x


----------



## turtlebeach

MissSazra said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was quiet yesterday as I had so much to do, by the time I got home I was shattered! Anyway, I'm on CD5 and can hopefully start using my CBFM properly tomorrow.
> Sideways, I've started drinking grapefruit juice as I read on here it was good when TTC, and I take conception vitamins, as does DH, to help us.
> Hope everyone's ok today! :dust: to you all! Xx

How long have you been using your CBFM? This will be my third month (just set it this morning to say AF started)we have been using it since starting. However for the 2 months we have been trying I was on anti-inflamatories which my doc NOW tells me stop the egg from popping out so I was basically infertile. I have got off them now I know that so technically this is my first month of trying when i've actually had some sort of chance!!!


----------



## MissSazra

This is my first month using it. I'm quite excited as lots of people on the CBFM thread have said it didn't take them very long using it. However I'm not getting my hopes up as with PCOS it just may not happen for us, and if it does we have to hope that it sticks!
Hope this is your month too!


----------



## turtlebeach

Yeah I love it, it makes it all so easy - my OH is always saying to me did it tell you to pee on a stick today? We trust it so much (crazy really but it does work).

I've heard a lot of good things about them so fingers crossed for us both!


A lot of people don't get a peak on there first month of CBFM - as its still getting to know your levels but its best to BD on the highs as well then you dont miss it.


----------



## MissSazra

Yeah, I think DH will be more than encouraging! lol
At the moment I have to keep mine in sight so that I remember to switch it on, but hopefully I'll soon get into the routine. Quite excited at the thought of properly using it maybe tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebeach

Yeah I keep mine by the side of my bed and turn it on every morning to see if its time to pee on a stick hehe!!

It actually helps me to wake up as I want to see what it says (i'm so sad)!

What day are you on? I know in my first month it asked me to start testing quite early on. Do you have any idea already when you ovulate?


----------



## MissSazra

I'm on CD5. It's not sad, I already wake up wanting to know what it says! 

I have no idea when I ovulate. We dtd on CD14 last month but we were more in the mindset of ntnp. However, after the 2 week wait and all the excitement and symptom spotting that went with it, we decided that if AF did show up, we would actively move to TTC.


----------



## turtlebeach

Yeah sometimes thou I think not trying to hard seem to work better. I use the monitor and chat on here but apart from that no one else knows... I could never do the whole temputure thing etc i'd o mad with stress.

I'm guessing by your photo that you recently for married? We got married this year too and since - everyone has been asking us when we are going to have kids, and are we trying for a baby etc etc. Its so annoying, we have been telling everyone we arent trying yet etc as we dont want people asking all the time if i'm pregnant (its hard enough anyway getting a BFN without people asking too). We haven't told a sole (not even best friends or parents - its hard keepin quiet but for the best) Has everyone been asking you?

I really really want a BFP before xmas so that we can tell our close family. The rest i'd make wait until i'm at least 3 months (or until 4 if i wasn't showing).

First month with CBFM I got my peak at day 15, second month it was day 17 so i just go with the monitor and BD as much as we can around Highs/Peak.


----------



## MissSazra

Yeah, we got married 20th August, when were you married? Time seems to have flown since then but no one's asked when we're going to have a baby, so I guess I'm lucky that way. The people at work know I'm broody, but that's only cos I'm a teacher, and the little ones are so cute!
I'd like it to happen before Christmas to tell parents too!


----------



## turtlebeach

We got married in July. EVERYONE has been asking us its crazy! People keep telling me i'm not getting any younger etc etc (I turned 28 on our wedding day so I don't see myself as too old).

I really hope the CBFM works for you :)


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks, you too!
I turn 30 in December, and have a major hang up about it, would love to conceive before then! lol
Sending you lots of :dust: Xx


----------



## turtlebeach

Well fingers crossed you will - and now that you are usin the CBFM you have increased your chances :) sending you lots of babydust too.

I'm going to head off now hun (as i'm still in my dressin gown) i'm of out to a party tonight so need to start getting ready (at least one good thing about not being pregnant is that I can enjoy some good booze tonight!!)

x


----------



## MissSazra

Have fun! Xx


----------



## BbyLove5410

TurtleBeach - I will definitely keep you ladies updated! Thank you all for all of your support and concern. I love our little group! :flower:

Lots & lots of sticky :dust: :dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good day to everyone. I may not check out this thread too often on Saturdays and Sundays because I'll admit, I spend most of my time on here while I'm at work!! LOL
Hubby and I :sex: this morning, first time without using *ahem* saliva to help things along. I hated it :( So I went to buy some Preseed. Is anyone using it? I want to try and keep it as discreet as possible from hubby so our love-making doesn't seem so technical if you know what i mean....
Turtle, sorry for your AF :( Hopefully soon we'll all get our :bfp: this cycle!!!! And congrats to both you and MissSazra for your recent nuptials! Hubby and I had our 1-year anniversary on Aug 15.
Bby, how are you doing today? I've been thinking about you.

And... is everyone else doing ok?? :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8- Things are getting better as of right now. But we'll see. Lol. Yay! for :sex: I have been wanting to try the preseed stuff too. Is it true that saliva kills the "little men"? Thank you for thinking about me. :):hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm not entirely sure if it kills them or not. But I don't really want to chance it you know? I think it has something to do with the bacteria and pH of saliva....


----------



## BbyLove5410

Ah. Well then I think I am going to tell the hubby no saliva while TTC. Lol. I wish there was a cheaper preseed out there. I know it's only $20 but still. Lol.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey guys, I need to ask a different prayer from you. My poor grey kitty died yesterday very suddenly. We think maybe he had a stroke. He was only 6, and he died in our arms. My husband and I are very bummed out. I never thought I would become so attached to an animal, but this has proven me so very wrong. There are so many things I do not understand, why did this happen? Why at such a young age? Why was he taken from us?:cry::cry::cry:
So if you pray, please pray for me and my husband and my lost best friend.
Thanks.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Awh! Hun I am sorry to hear that. I know what its like to lose an animal. Its hard I know. I will have you, your hubby and your baby in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm hear if you need to talk or if you need someone to listen. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, Bby. Right now it's very hard. I'm going through a whole lot of emotions right now, from guilt, to anger, right back to sadness. I was looking forward to him getting jealous of our little one :) He will be in our hearts forever. And I will get better, just right now it's tough. Thanks again for the hugs.


----------



## BbyLove5410

I know how you feel. I lost my cat and we couldn't find her for like 6 weeks and when we did we found out that someone had poisoned her and my moms cat. It will get better with time but just remember that no matter if its a human or a furbaby they will help with all of your problems you have down here. I have had to have a positive outlook on this kinda thing because last year I lost both of my grandparents 9 months apart. So I hope you know that now your little baby will help with the process of the best baby for you. :hugs:


----------



## rducky

Sideways, I'm sorry to hear about your kitty. It is so sad to lose a beloved pet. We're all thinking of you today.


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks guys. I'm so glad I found you all. We made him a burial plot today. I'm sure my neighbors think we're cuckoo, but I couldn't care less. lol
Thank you again for the thoughts and prayers.  Please keep 'em coming so the healing process can continue. My husband is taking it really hard. And he's still on nights so this sucks even more!! Tomorrow will be better. We're going to sit down with the vet to try and get closure.
Hopefully TTC can get back on our minds soon. :) I would especially love to be blessed. I am praying a lot that this cycle is the one for all of us!!


----------



## BbyLove5410

We're here for you hun. Big :hugs:


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi ladies. I'm new here. First wanted to say sorry for your loss Sideways8. My animals are like children to me and I couldn't fathom the heartbreak of losing one of them unexpectedly. 

I'm 28, DH 26. Been married since Aug 23 '08. Im expecting to O around 10/31-11/5 so I'll officially be TTC #1 then! I bought some digital ovulation tests and preseed to start out.

Like alot of you I constantly have babies on the brain! I'm constantly looking at baby products, maternity clothes etc online, googleing pregnancy/fertility info, thinking about and searching for baby names, thinking of themes for the nursery. I've actually managed to resist buying any baby stuff yet, but it's so hard! It's like now that we've officially made the decision to start trying it's as if someone flipped a switch and now it's all I can think about! 

We've only told 2 other couples that we are THINKING about TTC soon, so it's great having a group of women to confide in that understand what you're going through.

Good luck to all since it looks like alot of you got AF recently.


----------



## rducky

Sideways, I don't think you're cuckoo...we have had a burial plot for all our pets since I was little. I hope you get some answers and closure when you meet with the vet. :hugs:

Welcome HarliRexx! We have a nice little group here, I'm sure you'll like it. I know exactly what you mean about having babies on the brain. I think we're all a bit like that here! I got married in June and have been TTC since then. I'm 28, and my DH is 32.

As for me, it is CD15 and I am waiting to use my fertility monitor. Yesterday it was still showing low. Last month I got my first high on CD 17, so I'm starting to feel impatient...


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning all. We had quite a thunderstorm last night that woke me up a few times. I still feel like poo but I'm hoping that time will make things better. I want to thank all of you again for the support you showed me with the loss of my kitty.

Welcome, Harli! I know when my husband and I went from NTNP to TTC, I definitely thought about baby this, baby that for a while (hell I still do!). So, join the club LOL. We're here for you to rant and rave and brag and whatever else :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8- I'm sorry you feel like poo. :( That's not good at all. I hoe you feel better soon. I agree with rducky you aren't cookoo at all, I have done the same thing. They are apart of your family so they deserve a burial too. 

WELCOME HarliRexx!!!! We have a great group of women here that are always here for you if you need anything.

My DH (36) and I (22) have been married since May 2010 and but started TTC in March 2010. My DH and I have only been together a total of 8 months so we have a weird story there. Lol. I know exactly what you mean about the baby on the brain. It's ALL I think about. I have been also tempted to buy baby stuff but I have been able to control myself. Lol. Well if you need anything don't hesitate to ask. We are here for each other.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello everyone just got back from the vet. He said he thinks my kitty died of a big heart. Wow. He certainly did have a big heart, he was the sweetest cat I've ever known. I finally have my closure, so I can move forward. Thanks for listening me talk about this off-topic situation. You guys are so wonderful.
Now back to baby-making :)
I still haven't used any of my OPK's. TTC has been the furthest thing from my mind over the last couple of days, but I think tomorrow morning I will use my first one. It will be CD8.


----------



## HarliRexx

Wow, sounds like your kitty really was a special little guy! I'm so happy you are finding peace with this situation and are ready to move forward :hugs:

And thanks all for the warm welcome!


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways - you are not crazy at all. I know EXACTLY how you feel. I have lost cats and it is soooo hard. One of my cats died this year and I cried for days. It hits you hard my thoughts are with you x


----------



## turtlebeach

I have got some preseed stuff- we bought it this month as because of all the BD'in it made it difficult at times (if you know what i mean). We are using one called concieve plus (its the same thing thou). Its really good to use makes things much easier and will hopefully increase our chances as well at the same time. I'd recommend to all.


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi Harlirexx - sorry I wasn't ignoring you there just go a bit mad when I havent been on here for a few days and come and read everyones posts and madly reply heheheh...

x


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone, and welcome to HarliRexx!
Sorry to hear about your kitty Sideways, it's always hard when a pet leaves us, so I think it's lovely to organise a little plot for him.

Hope everyone else is ok? Had a day away from here as I went to see my lovely parents for the weekend to show them our wedding photos, but now I'm back!

I'm on CD7 and still loving the CBFM, now it's actually asking me to do stuff it's much more exciting!
We bought a 'trying to conceive' book today and a baby names one too (probably a little soon, but I really wanted to have a look!)
Lots of :dust: to you all! Xx


----------



## turtlebeach

Misssazra BCFM is great fun isn't it! I bet you never knew you would have so much fun POAS!

I'm only on day 3 so still waiting for my instructions this month!!!

I found out this weekend that my sister in law is trying for a baby (her first also). I know it sounds stupid but i felt really jelous when she told me (i still kept quiet however) the race is now on - I would be gutted if she gets pregnant before me!!!! I know thats really silly thou!!!!


----------



## MissSazra

I know, it really is the most fun! lol

My sister in law had her first in April, and although it was way before we were even thinking about it, I was still very jealous, so I can understand how you feel.


----------



## turtlebeach

Its crazy shes not even pregnant yet but keeps texting me saying that she thinks she is... I want to tell her we are trying but I don't want anyone knowing as I think it increases the preasure!!!

I would be pleased for her if she was but its still hard isnt it.

My other friend has said they are going to start trying in the new year - I guess its because we are all around 'that age'... it will be nice however if we all get pregnant around the same sort of time as lots of babies to play together!


----------



## MissSazra

I'd love to tell people as well, but you know they'd just keep expecting the news then. It's much better to keep quiet I think, like you say, I think you're right, it takes the pressure off a bit.


----------



## rducky

I have a friend who got her BFP in September, a week before her wedding. When I took her out for her bachelorette party, we got to talking about TTC. She apparently didn't realize that there are only a few days in the month when you can get pregnant...then she got her BFP two weeks later...argh...
I am happy for her, but I'm finding it quite difficult also. So, TurtleBeach, I totally understand how it feels like a race sometimes.


----------



## turtlebeach

She didn't realise either. She said 'we have been having sex every single day of the month so we should be pregnant with all that sex' so I said to her you do realise you are only fertile during a few days around ovulation - but she didnt realise either.... I bet shes reading up on it all now!!!

I always think about when people get pregnant accidently, like the condom accidently breaks at just the right time.... how lucky (or unlucky in some cases) is that!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

ugh, yeah I have a few friends who have recently gotten pregnant, one of which was a total accident, and while I'm happy for them, I'm SOOO freekin jealous!!! UGH! hahaha. I'm very aware of the fact that all my cousins are also similar age to me, and married and my brother is engaged too so any of them could all come out with news at any stage about a pregnancy too, though I don't know if any are trying, but it's like *I* wanna be first... haha!

And here I am, with STILL no sign of AF... I tested again (clear blue) yesterday morning with a very definite BFN. UGH!!! Currently on CD 40/23 DPO with NOTHING. Nadda. Zilch. No sign of either AF or a BFN. UGH UGH UGH. 

Feeling really crappy right now. Very very good friend (aka those you adopt as pretty much family) passed away on sunday [expected, but still not nice] and this whole drama with my body not doing ANYTHING, I just wanna pack up and cry my day away.... :(

I had a really good look back through years of old calenders where I marked my cycles, and I have once had a 42 day cycle (18 months ago; I was studying for big exams at the time, and put it down to stress) soooo I'm still "only" at 40 days now... I guess I'll wait until thursday (42 days) to see if anything comes along then, and then, test again maybe? 

If there's still no BFP or AF in another week I'll go and see a doctor for a blood test I think, and from there I guess we'll just see if we can find anything...!

:(


----------



## flyingduster

ahaha! And LITERALLY as I post this, I go to the loo.... and AF has arrived! I never even felt her coming... lol. 

Seeing I've had so many BFN waiting for her, I am not disappointed at her arrival, and now I'm HAPPY that at last I can start the next cycle!!! Bring it ON!!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Flying, sorry for the arrival of your AF.

turtle, I know how you feel when it comes to other family members being pregnant. Jealousy is normal I think. You just try to let it go and be happy for them. And I don't want to tell anyone that we're TTC either because people are like vultures it seems.. they always want updates. Never knew that so many people were interested in _me_ expanding _my_ family. 

But, with everything that's going on in my life these past couple of days, I'm not sure if we'll catch the egg this month or not. DH and I have no BD since Saturday, and I forgot to use my OPK this morning. Our minds are completely on the mourning of our poor kitty. Now, I just learn that his brother (the white kitty you see in the 1st few posts of mine on this thread) may also have the same condition that took the life of my grey kitty. Supposedly cats with this condition only have a 5-6 year life expectancy and my Dopey lived 6½ years... Pinky is just a timebomb then. Of course I am just jumping to conclusions now because I haven't taken him to the vet to get a diagnosis. But that will happen very soon. Yet... all this worrying has honestly put TTC in the back of my mind for now. Maybe it will get better over the next couple of days. Sorry guys, I'm sure you're tired of hearing me harp on about my cats.


----------



## MissSazra

You're not harping on, Sideways. It's natural to feel like this, we all get so close to our pets, feel free to talk about how you feel as much as you want or need to. And it's natural to be worried about your other cat, but like you said, get him to the vet and find out for sure. I'm so sorry you're going through all this, but we're all here to talk to, and hopefully help you! Sending you big hugs! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, MissSazra. How are you liking the CBFM so far?


----------



## HarliRexx

Totally agree w/ MissSazra :hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

I'm loving it, I can't wait to get up and see where I am in my cycle. Only on CD8 so nothing much is happening with it at the moment, but can't wait til I get 2 bars on it instead of the 1 I get every day at the moment!


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm also on CD8 :)
I really need to remember to use my OPK tomorrow morning!


----------



## rducky

I'm on CD16 and I think I may have messed up my CBFM this month...I posted this on the CBFM thread also:

On CD 13, I woke up too late. I POAS without realizing that my testing window was finished. So, I look at the stick and see that the estrogen line is a bit paler than CD12 and there is a pale LH line that wasn't there on CD 12. I know...we're not supposed to try to read the lines. We were at the in-laws house, with all the family there, so it wasn't like we were gonna :sex: anyways. There wasn't much :sex: in the days before this either because I had been working 5 night shifts in a row. I tried to forget about it and I tested as usual on CD 14...CBFM showed low. The estrogen line was sort of dark again and there was no LH line at all.

Now I am on CD 16 and the CBFM is still showing low, with dark estrogen line and no LH line. I'm trying not to panic because I only got my first high on CD17 last cycle...but I'm panicking!!! The whole reason I got the CBFM is because my cycles are irregular, so I'm worried that maybe I missed out somehow.

I am trying to remain calm and wait to see what the next days bring...it's not working very well right now.


----------



## HarliRexx

I see alot of you use the CBFM. I purchased the Clearblue Digital Ovulation Tests. Anyone familiar with these? Can anyone tell me the basic differences between the two? The CBFM just seems so expensive and complicated, since I'm just starting TTC I'm not sure if I want to invest in one just yet, but I def do need some kind of help since I'm not positive where I am in my cycle just yet.


----------



## Sideways 8

Harli, I use those. I bought the pack with 20 test sticks. I have no idea what the difference between those and the CBFM is... I just know the latter is very expensive!!

The 20-pack Clearblue OPK is about $50 in stores, but I found it for $27 on amazon.com... this is cheaper than most bids on ebay go for. Plus right now amazon has free 2-day shipping on any baby-related items. :)


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky, please don't panic! I know it's hard not to, but as you said your cycles are irregular, so just be patient! lol I also know that's not very easy to do. *sigh*


----------



## rducky

HarliRexx said:


> I see alot of you use the CBFM. I purchased the Clearblue Digital Ovulation Tests. Anyone familiar with these? Can anyone tell me the basic differences between the two? The CBFM just seems so expensive and complicated, since I'm just starting TTC I'm not sure if I want to invest in one just yet, but I def do need some kind of help since I'm not positive where I am in my cycle just yet.

Clearblue digital ovulation tests are basically OPKs that show a smiley face when they detect your LH surge. The LH surge shows that you should ovulate in the next 12-36 hours.

The CBFM is a monitor that requires specific testing sticks. It tests for 2 different hormones, estrogen and LH, so it is supposed to identify up to 6 fertile days in your cycle. This way you can start :sex: in advance of the LH surge so that you have more chance of catching the egg.

I chose the CBFM because my cycles are irregular, so from month to month I would have no idea when to start using OPKs. I figured that either way I would either spend a lot on OPKs because I would sometimes need to use them for 15 or more days in a row, or I would spend a bunch up front on the CBFM. You can find CBFMs for way cheaper than retail price on ebay.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all
I just joined this forum because I wanted to get involved with a support system too.
I am feeling pretty discouraged today because my husband and I have now been trying for 5 months, and just yesterday our biggest hope turned out to be a chemical pregnancy.

We are going to keep on trying but it is so stressful and I feel like I used up a lot of my patience with this last round :)

I know so many couples are in the same situation of trying, waiting and then repeating but sometimes it feels like there's no one to discuss the emotions with!

Anyway, so hello and I hope to be able to contribute often (up to and beyond when our time for a BFP will come!)


----------



## HarliRexx

I love Amazon... thats where I ordered mine! 

Thanks so much rducky, that explains alot! Hopefully I have success with these but who knows. Once I started paying attention I seemed to be on a fairly regular cycle with my Mirena still in, and I timed the removal with my period, so I'm hoping I stay on a pretty normal schedule. 

I'm feeling pretty good about starting out with these but enough people seem to like the CBFM that it would be worth looking into down the road if needed.


----------



## rducky

Welcome SMFirst!

So sorry to hear about your chemical..It must be so difficult. You will find a lot of good support in our little group, and also on the forum in general. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

SMFirst... first of all welcome to BnB and we're glad that you wanted to join our little group! There are some fantastic ladies on this thread. I don't think I could stress that any more.

Second, I am so sorry about your chemical pregnancy. I hear about this a lot... what is a chemical pregnancy? As far as patience, I think we can all identify with you on that one. Good luck hon and we'll keep our fingers crossed that this next cycle is yours!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways I have been thinking about you. I hope things get easier for you. It'll just take time but you will heal. My thoughts and prayer go out to you and your DH get through this hard time. 

SMFirst welcome! I hope you enjoy our little group.


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks Bby. Wish there was an emoticon for "happy tears" so that I could express how I feel about everyone and their wonderful support :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

I couldn't agree more. I would of been an even bigger mess with my situation if it wasn't for all of your support.


----------



## HarliRexx

Welcome SMFirst. I am still pretty new to this forum too. There is definitely alot of great info and support on here. Also a great way to vent and talk about all the baby related stuff buzzing around in your head without driving your OH crazy.


----------



## MissSazra

Welcome SMFirst! 
My email didn't update me again that there were so many replies, so have been catching up.

I got my CBFM at half price on Amazon, which is the main reason I got it when I did, otherwise I would have gone with the sticks first. However, I got the monitor for almost the same price.


----------



## BbyLove5410

I am still looking into getting a CBFM, I just can't believe how pricey they are.


----------



## HarliRexx

MissSazra said:


> Welcome SMFirst!
> My email didn't update me again that there were so many replies, so have been catching up.
> 
> I got my CBFM at half price on Amazon, which is the main reason I got it when I did, otherwise I would have gone with the sticks first. However, I got the monitor for almost the same price.

How is that possible to get one half price? Was it 2nd hand? I heard if you get one that has been used it is a pain to reprogram.


----------



## MissSazra

No it was brand new. They just happened to have a sale on when I looked for one, think it might have only been for a couple of days, and may have only been on the UK version, I'm not sure.


----------



## BbyLove5410

UPDATE!! Well the bleeding is finally stopping, as of right now. So hopefully my body goes back to normal. Lol. But right now I am so happy that its stopping. However I am upset cause DH just left to go outta town for 4 days. :cry: I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways8:

A chemical pregnancy is basically like a very early miscarriage (one website calls it a cruel joke, and that's sure the truth!)

Usually what happens is conception occurs, but then the fertilized egg does not implant. Eventually your body terminates the whole process and you get AF. The reasons are the same as for a miscarriage: chromosomal problems mainly (so I guess it's good it gets terminated but still upsetting)

For some people this happens around the time you'd expect AF anyway, so they never know, but it could be as late as 5 weeks! (For me it was one week after AFwas due). Because of the sensitive HPT's that we all use, a lot of women see the BFP but then it doesn't turn out to be true.

I tested on the Friday, got a BFP, but then when I tested on Sunday I got two BFN's, and then same thing at the doctors. And then I got AF :(


Well thanks everyone for the welcome!!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone,

CD9 for me today, and I'm getting so frustrated waiting to have highs and the peak on the CBFM. Hopefully should happen in the next few days, although hubby and I are having a big row at the moment, and I can't even see myself wanting to dtd if it happens too soon! lol
Hope everyone's ok today? Sending you all lots of :dust: Xx


----------



## rducky

Good morning! (It's 9am where I am)

MissSazra, hang in there. I know how you feel. Last month I waited until CD17 for my first high reading. Hope you can work things out so you feel a bit more inclined to BD when your high arrives.

It's CD17 for me and I have to wait another 2 and half hours until I can use my CBFM. I'm trying really hard to be patient...I'll let you guys know what happens!


----------



## MissSazra

It's 2pm here at the moment, and I'm feeling bored! Think I'll be out of my mind if I have to wait until CD17, but at least I may be over my argument with DH by then! lol
Hope you get a good reading today!


----------



## Sideways 8

Morning, everyone. It's 9:15am here. Well... today I'm feeling a little bit better about stuff. Also I opened my OPK back up again. It's CD9 for me. I'm using the Clearblue Digital OPK.. and I know it says not to pay attention to the blue lines on the actual test strips, but I can't help it. There was absolutely no hint of any kind of line (other than the control line). LOL. I remember the days leading up to my positive last month, you could see the lines barely, then one day POW! I got the smiley face and you could see both lines clear as day.
Hubby and I haven't :sex: since Saturday, what with all the emotions and stuff. And, he's still on night shift (while I work days) until at the earliest Saturday. I can always leave work early and *ahem*.. get things started but, I may wait until this weekend unless my OPK gives me a positive before then. Not the best way to go, but, that's just how it's going to have to be for now. I won't be totally surprised if the :bfp: doesn't happen this month.

SMFirst -- that sucks! I'm sorry about the chemical pregnancy. Everything I've been reading online about hcg levels is that your body doesn't release them until the implantation??? I guess not if HPT's can pick it up before that. Wow. Cruel joke is definitely right. :(

Bby -- I'm glad your bleeding has stopped! And, ugh I'm sorry your hubby is out of town. I hate when that happens. I'll be thinking of you!

MissSazra -- didn't know you and DH were arguing? Is everything ok?

rducky -- send :dust: your way! well... everyone gets the :dust: :)


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Sideways, we've just been arguing the past couple of days. It's silly really, all over some of his friends who don't like me, yet he insists on going out with them. It's not that I object to him going out, but I didn't like the way he told me that he's out this weekend. He was really sneaky in telling me he was off to a party, that I haven't even been invited to.
I'm just being stubborn and I know I should just get over it, but maybe with all the stress of trying, it's made me a bit crazy!
We'll be fine soon enough!

Hope you're feeling a bit better today? Xx


----------



## MrsMatt

Sazra I AM IN COLCHESTER TOO!!!!!!

Where do you live? if it's in my road or even block I'll DIE!!! how cool!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Yeah I'm feeling a bit better today. Thanks for asking.

And... men just don't get it. I hate that status quo, but.. they just don't get it, do they? LOL. That would make me upset too. Hopefully things will cool down soon :) Just relax the best you can.


----------



## MissSazra

ooooh, another Colchester person, yay! I'm in Great Horkesley, only been here 3 months. How about you, what side of town are you?


----------



## MrsMatt

Ahhh I'm at North Station (well not literally on the tracks things are not so desperate yet) :winkwink:

Been in "Essix" for about 20 months :) Good to have another local chum down the road :)


----------



## MissSazra

I think I roughly know where that is, still getting my bearings!

Where were you before good ole Essex?


----------



## MrsMatt

between North Station/Big ASDA and the town centre my lovely, bottom of North Hill :)

I was in Dorrrrzet (without the accent hehe!) moved here in Mar 2009 with OH's job.
Do you work in town?


----------



## MissSazra

Ah, I know Asda as it's our local shop!

I'm originally a West Country girl, from Wiltshire! 

I work in Harwich at a primary school, I teach year 6. What about you?


----------



## MrsMatt

Temping doing various at the mo..... as we may be moving to Bishop's Stortford next Spring with OH's job. Don't want to have to let down a perm job!! Gives me chance to do lots of cleaning and spend time with my babies inbetween.... (gerbils)


----------



## MissSazra

That sounds like a good plan. We have a hamster called Hetty, she's my baby at the moment!


----------



## MrsMatt

Awwww sounds like a cutie :) Ours are Pip, Oscar & Gabriel :)

Best of luck TTC hun you never know our buggies may bump into each other one of these days ;)


----------



## MissSazra

Let's hope so! Good luck to you too!


----------



## rducky

So, I just used my CBFM and it's still low on CD 17...I'm feeling kinda down and I think I may be out for this month after messing up the machine on CD13. I know it's early to be saying that but it's just a feeling I have. The waiting is really tough.

Sorry about the lack of PMA.


----------



## MissSazra

Maybe wait until tomorrow and see what it says? As I'm new to it, I can't really be much help, sorry. Hope you get your high soon! Xx


----------



## SMFirst

I hadn't looked into when exactly hcg is released (I only looked up chemical pregnancy). It seems there's a big debate about when hcg can be detected - some say it's released upon fertilization, then increases when the egg implants, and others do say it is only detected after the egg implants.. 

So who knows what's really going on there!

I guess it goes to show that you'll never get a straight answer on the internet! All the pregnant women I've known make themselves crazy by reading too many contradicting things :) It's probably best not to over-analyze things but we all do it :)


----------



## MissSazra

I understood it could only be detected after implantation, so it's interesting to hear there are other theories. This month, I'm going to try and be really good, and not test until AF is due. I know I'll cave before then, but it's good to have a plan! lol


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thank you Sideways. I think of you often. I hope things get better. Well about my situation I spoke too soon. So I called DH and he said if it doesn't clear up by the time he gets home then we're definitely going to get me checked out. Part of me just wants it to go away but the other part of me hopes that it sticks around so that we can go to the doctor and figure out what is happening. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Bby, that sucks! Bless your heart child! I wonder what could be going on. I would be getting crazy by now, no doubt. I know what you mean by wanting it to stick around so the doctor can see what's going on. I think are bodies are like cars.... you know, when you have a problem with your car, it goes away when you take it to the mechanic? Same goes with people and doctors!! LOL. I had a heart thingy going on about 4 years ago... it would skip a beat here and there but it NEVER did it at the doctor's office. Ugh. They never found out what on earth was going on.

MissSazra, I know that it's hard to wait till AF is due. I was really good this last time and didn't POAS until then :)

rducky, it's ok, we've all been there. I feel like I've been bringing everyone down with all the stuff with my kitties. That's why we're here, so we can talk to each other. So dont' you worry about the PMA. Didn't you say your cycles were irregular? Maybe this one is just longer than 'normal'. Have you been checking anything else like temps or CM?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Bby, that sucks! Bless your heart child! I wonder what could be going on. I would be getting crazy by now, no doubt. I know what you mean by wanting it to stick around so the doctor can see what's going on. I think are bodies are like cars.... you know, when you have a problem with your car, it goes away when you take it to the mechanic? Same goes with people and doctors!! LOL. I had a heart thingy going on about 4 years ago... it would skip a beat here and there but it NEVER did it at the doctor's office. Ugh. They never found out what on earth was going on.
> 
> MissSazra, I know that it's hard to wait till AF is due. I was really good this last time and didn't POAS until then :)
> 
> rducky, it's ok, we've all been there. I feel like I've been bringing everyone down with all the stuff with my kitties. That's why we're here, so we can talk to each other. So dont' you worry about the PMA. Didn't you say your cycles were irregular? Maybe this one is just longer than 'normal'. Have you been checking anything else like temps or CM?

I am going nuts. Cause once I say that it's going away it comes back full force. UGH! I hate when that happens. I'm just glad DH finally got the hint that I need to see a doctor about this and I'm pretty much freaking out. Knowing my luck though it'll go away for the doctor visit. Do you still have that problem with your heart beat?


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi again all

Wow can't believe how many posts i've missed since last being on here!

SmFirst - Helllooo and welcome :) This lil group is great, ya love it here and i'm really sorry to hear about your chemical it must be hard going through that :( I wish you lots of luck this month.

Bbylove - I was so pleased when I read the bleeding had stopped and then gutted when I read a later post to see you are having probs again :( I really feel you for. I hope the doc can sort it all out for you, fingers crossed x

MissSazra - Its soooo annoying waiting for highs isn't it!!

Rducky - I read the lines on my CBFM sticks too. I think everyone is different but mine when I am on a peak have 2 lines that look about the same. The rest of the month I have just one. I would have thought thou if it was your peak the machine would have picked up the hormone the following day still? How long are your cycles normally? Dont give up hope yet, you may just be ovulating later this month.

Everyone else - Heeeeeello and hope you are well.... baby dust to all!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Sideways 8

_Do you still have that problem with your heart beat?_

Yeah. It's called PVC's. Premature ventricular contractions. It only does it every now and then, and when I come to a rest. So.. if I've been going 90-to-nothing all day then lie down to watch some TV, it'll act up. Usually all I have to do is cough and it corrects itself. Must not be too much of a concern to the doctors.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thank you turtlebeach! I am hoping the doctor will tell me whats wrong as well. I just don't understand cause I haven't been stressed or anything. My life is pretty simple, I don't have to work, I can just stay home and take care of our babies and house. I have been a little stressed only cause of drama people bring into my life but I have cleared them out and I am a lot happier. So there isn't any stress that would bring this type of situation up. I need all the FX's I can get. I am really hoping that it's something they can fix and it's not going to break me down in the end. My mom was trying to convince me to wait until I can get covered with her insurance policy which isn't until January of next year. But if it something really bad, me waiting might only make it worse. So thank god DH and I will just go to the doctor without insurance.

Thank you everyone for your support! I have really needed it.


----------



## ToxicFox92

Can I join in here? I'm TTC#1, irregular cycles, starting agnus castus tomorrow and also starting to chart tomorrow :D

Last AF was 4/9/10


----------



## Sideways 8

Join in the fun! Help an ol' gal out, what is agnus castus?


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi Toxicfox welcome :)

Guessing you are getting near testing going by those dates - sending lots of baby dust your way. How long have you been trying for?


----------



## MissSazra

Hi ToxicFox, welcome to our little group! Xx


----------



## BbyLove5410

Welcome ToxicFox! I hope you enjoy this group. These women on here are just absolutely amazing!


----------



## turtlebeach

hehe its getting quite a BIG group now :) we are doing well!

x


----------



## ToxicFox92

Agnus castus has a long history of traditional use as a herbal supplement for women, including for pre-menstrual complaints, menstrual irregularities and to promote breast milk. 

Thanks for the welcome!

Well my cycle is way off, so dates mean nothing. Before may of this year my cycle was every thirty days, clockwork, but I had one in may, then my last in september. A three month gap - cna you believe it? I thought I'd be back regular after last month but obviously not, three BFN's so far, so no luck for me. :(


----------



## turtlebeach

Toxicfox - that must be hard, I find it hard enough waiting 30 days inbetween let alone 3 months :( My cycles have been a bit weird since we started trying (only a few days out but still strange for me) i'm convinced its stress that causes it - even thou I don't feel stressed I know how much I want a baby so I guess it could be doing weird things to my hormones etc.


----------



## SMFirst

hehe this group is a bit addictive :) 
Hi ToxicFox, I just joined yesterday and received a warm welcome :)

Another question though, speaking of supplements - what are people's thoughts/ opinions on taking a daily dose of Robitussin or Grapefruit juice to aid with EWCM?

I understand the purpose of the "expectorant" in the cough syrup is to make mucus runny, so maybe it's worth a shot?

Not sure how grapefruit juice works (luckily I like it, so maybe I'll go buy some!)


----------



## ToxicFox92

I've stocked up on plenty of grapefruit juice ;)


----------



## turtlebeach

yeah I have heard that grapefruit juice is make to increase CM? How are you meant to know how much CM is normal thou? hehe thats what I don't understand (i think mine is ok)...


----------



## MissSazra

I've been drinking grapefruit juice, hope it works.


----------



## ToxicFox92

It's tasty anyway! :D


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi toxic!

sideways... LOL at bodies being like cars... so true. Also like in bbylove's situation it seems like the time that you really need to go to the Dr is when you don't have insurance!


----------



## rducky

> rducky, it's ok, we've all been there. I feel like I've been bringing everyone down with all the stuff with my kitties. That's why we're here, so we can talk to each other. So dont' you worry about the PMA. Didn't you say your cycles were irregular? Maybe this one is just longer than 'normal'. Have you been checking anything else like temps or CM?

I don't temp because I work shifts, but I think I might be noticing more CM these last 2 days. I know I did not have CM on CD13 when I messed up my CBFM...

Welcome to the newcomers! I feel like I can't keep up!


----------



## Sideways 8

I just planned on using Preseed. I don't much care for grapefruit juice or especially Robitussin:sick:


----------



## turtlebeach

I use concieve plus - we got it to make things easiers (lots of sex = dryness sometimes! sorry if TMI!!!) but it works in the same way as CM does so even thou it was a rip off i'm glad we got it. ANything that helps ay...


----------



## ToxicFox92

I guess you get to the point where, you'd buy water for twenty quid if someone said it would help give you a baby, oh how desperate we can get.

It all helps keep up PMA in my opinion though :D


----------



## MissSazra

Lol, that's very true ToxicFox, I think I would pay that much for water if I thought it'd do the job!


----------



## turtlebeach

Yeah it annoys me how much they charge for anything pregnancy related... they know they can charge it cos they know us girls are desperate for a baby and will buy anything if we think it will help!

I'd pay anything thou if I thought it will help me as I reallllllly want a baby! We have only been trying 2 months so far but i'm obsessed!


----------



## ToxicFox92

So excited to start this Agnus Castus tomorrow, I seriously hope it helps regulate my cycles :cry:


----------



## turtlebeach

My OH thinks babyandbump is making me think about it all too much.... he thought i was mad when my period came. I said to him that my AF had started - he was like 'what has started???' I was like oooooh sorry LOL I meant period... he then goes what does AF mean? I replied Aunt Flo (he thought it was really funny and thinks i'm slightly nuts now :)


----------



## ToxicFox92

Haha! That's cute, my SO doesnt really bothe rabout me coming on here, though it's the cause of my obsession, it keeps me sane knowing I have other people to talk to about it that are in the same boat :D


----------



## MrsMatt

me and Mr Matt just say "auntie" meaning we can refer to periods in polite company without worrying if we are overheard.... although an old lady did pipe up once how important it was to keep in touch with family & did I see my auntie often LOL!!

(NOT BLOOMING OFTEN ENOUGH!!!)


----------



## SMFirst

I think I'd be likely to start using the acronyms in real life - I caught myself before I started saying "BFN" and "BFP" while talking with my husband :)

(Strange thing about the husband acronym actually - I find North Americans say DH (for Dear Husband) and British say OH (what does the O stand for?)


----------



## MrsMatt

OH: Other Half :)


----------



## turtlebeach

Hehe mrsmatt :) that made me laugh...

There are so many names for it arent there. We can all freely talk about the 'witch' on halloween no one will know what we are goin on about.

I was thinking last night why does my CBFM come up with M when period is due then I released that it was short for menses (who ever calls it that these days).


----------



## ToxicFox92

turtlebeach said:


> Hehe mrsmatt :) that made me laugh...
> 
> There are so many names for it arent there. We can all freely talk about the 'witch' on halloween no one will know what we are goin on about.
> 
> I was thinking last night why does my CBFM come up with M when period is due then I released that it was short for menses (who ever calls it that these days).

:haha:
So true.
I dunno, I get all these short names for things mixed up sometimes.


----------



## MrsMatt

oh yes good old menses or monthlies!! (if only they were)

Makes me chuckle; I saw a quote from an 1890s Guide to Marriage which said "sexual relations.... at best unsavory... at worst disgusting... and either way, best performed as quickly & efficiently as possible for the procreation of children."

Not any delightful ahemmm.... "extras" then to get one in the moooood ;)


----------



## ToxicFox92

HAHA! that's brilliant :D


----------



## MrsMatt

Mind you when Mr Matt gets in the right mood it is over VERY quickly LOL!!!


----------



## MissSazra

I completely agree with said guide to marriage! lol


----------



## MrsMatt

awwww that's sad :(


----------



## MissSazra

Hahaha, it's only cos me and hubby are arguing at the moment!


----------



## MrsMatt

ahhh... I see! whip his ass into shape is he being a toad??


----------



## MissSazra

Toad is a good word to describe him at the moment! lol


----------



## MrsMatt

Fat and warty? poor man ;) looks rather handsome in the wedding snap if I may say so??

Hope you make up soon chicken. If not.... we have a spare room, large teapot.... and a tub of Ben n Jerry just down the road :kiss:


----------



## MissSazra

He is indeed handsome, and I'm sure we'll make up soon, I'm just too stubborn for my own good!


----------



## ToxicFox92

MrsMatt, everytime I see your avatar it makes me giggle.
I love meercats.


----------



## MrsMatt

So do I hun.... SIMPLES!!

Did you know there is an ACTUAL "compare the meerkat" site? that's where it's pinched from. Also have a ballerina meerkat but this one is more appropriately dressed fr the weather. Got the cruddy Economy Seven booted up... must be brassic!!


----------



## yraunaj

Hi Mrs Matt,

i to love youe meerkat, very cute.
i also noticed you live in essex, same as me!!
hope you dont mind me jumping in on your thread? 
i joined this site in march because i have been TTC for 31 months, in this time i have had 5 losses 4 m/c and 1 ectopic where my right tube was removed!!
im hoping for a BFP this month.

Hope you are all ok.

Jade xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

You know, I was on the website before i even checked your reply, CRAZY STUFF!


"Now, as you have notice I'm a little taller than normal meerkat. It is good genes."

I love puppetrykat!!:D
https://content.comparethemeerkat.com/sites/default/files/meerkats/std/11309.jpg


----------



## MrsMatt

squeeee!!


----------



## ToxicFox92

Jade, welcome to this crazy thread hunni.

I'm sorry to ehar about your losses.

Fingers crossed for your sticky bean soon :D
:kiss:


----------



## yraunaj

Hi Toxic fox

thanks so much for your reply, ah i hope so i really do i cant bear to think about going into my 32nd month of TTC it heart breaking everymonth!

how long have you been TTC?

jADE XXXX


----------



## Sideways 8

Aww Jade, I'm so sorry to hear about all of that! I'll keep you in my prayers.
I noticed your name is January spelled backward. Yes, I am observant :)

Sorry I'm so late responding to the acronym funnies.. I almost said BFP to a friend and have almost said AF a number of times. LOL. But... I never ever say "LOL" or "OMG" out loud, like some of the young'uns these days. Ha!


----------



## babymoo1980

Ok ladies... I am ttc # 1 since last 5-6 months.. Hoping for BFP this november.. My O date is nearing.. last AF was oct 15th.. lots of :sex: to do !!! planning to follow smep.. just gonna chill and :sex: and hope it will click.. 

2-3 months i got positive opk and knew it was O time and also last month :sex: when i had lots of EWCM.it still did not click.. !! 
will keep you posted.. 

moo


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome babymoo! Good luck! I know the feeling. This is my 2nd cycle of TTC after a couple of NTNP cycles... it didn't click last time for me either :( 
What's weird for me, I'm cramping a little bit but I'm only CD9. Wonder what that means? Probably nothing but I've been super aware of my body since I've started TTC!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh my goodness... have any of you guys visited this website called STFU, Parents ??


----------



## BbyLove5410

Welcome all that I haven't had the chance to say it to. I guess I've been slacking on here. Haha. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Sideways 8 said:


> Oh my goodness... have any of you guys visited this website called STFU, Parents ??

Yeah... totally reminds me of one of my DH's friends. She's always totally posting TMI about herself, her baby and her relationship all over facebook. My "favorite" TMI post of hers was that she lost her mucus plug.


----------



## Sideways 8

HarliRexx said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness... have any of you guys visited this website called STFU, Parents ??
> 
> Yeah... totally reminds me of one of my DH's friends. She's always totally posting TMI about herself, her baby and her relationship all over facebook. My "favorite" TMI post of hers was that she lost her mucus plug.Click to expand...

 
Gag!!! LOL!! I check it a few times a week and see a few things on there that make me laugh. My SIL can be quite an oversharer on stuff... luckily she's not that bad!


----------



## MissSazra

I'm so glad you've posted that Sideways, I don't think I've laughed so much in ages at the comments written by the person who submits the thing. Pure class (and gross in places too)!


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm giggling away at this site, it's so funny!


----------



## Sideways 8

I promise to never be THAT parent :)


----------



## ToxicFox92

The funny thing is, I am a facebook addict, so I'm gonna find it hard, I bet i'll end up on there, with endless statuses about every little thing.


----------



## rducky

That website is hilarious!

How is everyone doing today? I just finished my night shift and I'm waiting to go to the dentist before I get to go to bed.....blah...


----------



## HarliRexx

Oh no toxic, are you one of THOSE PEOPLE... that posts at least 7 times a day about every little part of your daily routine? Totally trying not to judge you right now LOL


----------



## HarliRexx

rducky, Im just getting ready to leave for work. I'm PRETTY good this morning. I've had a headache every day for over 3 weeks straight now, but it seems like it MAY be starting to go away a little. I started using my OPK today too. It's pretty neat. Can't wait to see that smiley face in the little window!


----------



## HarliRexx

And might I add what a GORGEOUS fall day it is where I am!


----------



## MrsSimp123

Hi All,

I'm new here and have been ttc for two cycles. I am on my third month of trying and ovulation should be coming up soon!! i hope it "sticks" this time. I bought an ovulation test strip kit and have been testing every day around 2:30 pm. Have any of you ever used the "Answer" Ovulation test strips??



Thanks!
Katie :o)


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, Katie! I haven't tried the Answer brand before. I saw them next to the Clearblue Digital OPK's in the pharmacy but I'm one of those weirdos who is afraid of no-name brands, lol. Has anyone else here used them?

Harli -- I've been to Pittsburgh before. It's very beautiful up there. We had to visit the Primanti Bros. of course. I think it's cool but call me crazy, I didn't really see that it was anything to write home about! But, I loved Station Square.


----------



## ToxicFox92

:haha: HARLI!! :(

Nah I'm nto that bad, I used to be, but I'm kinda over the whole facebook fad now, I'm on here more often than anything :D


----------



## MrsSimp123

Hey SW - Yeah, I am normally weird like that but they sure worked when telling me I was NOT preggo, LOL


----------



## BbyLove5410

Good Afternoon all! I hope everyone is having a great day so far. Welcome to those who I haven't said it to. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Bby, how are you today?

I've been making myself sad by looking at baby products. Have seen a great cot and a lovely car seat, both half price. I so want to buy them, but I know it's too soon. :(

Still getting lows on the CBFM so not even a glimmer of hope at the moment!


----------



## ToxicFox92

I can't find any cheap places that sell nursery furniture. It's all sooo expensive :(


----------



## MissSazra

Have a look at the kiddicare website. They have a sale on for the next 4 days and the prices are fantastic. I'm still debating whether to get something or not.


----------



## ToxicFox92

I want to get stuff, prepare myself, and it'll be fun decorating :D


----------



## MissSazra

I want to get stuff too. I figure it's got to happen soon, but then you look at people's stories of how long they've been trying and it makes me so scared.


----------



## ToxicFox92

Well it's not like the stuffs gonna expire, right? :D


----------



## MissSazra

That's very true. It'll always be brand new and ready to go! :D


----------



## ToxicFox92

We're getting the nursery furniture etc out of argos. It's quite cheap

Getitng a second hand pram

And well, the other stuff we'll stock up on as we go :D


----------



## HarliRexx

Sideways 8 said:


> Welcome, Katie! I haven't tried the Answer brand before. I saw them next to the Clearblue Digital OPK's in the pharmacy but I'm one of those weirdos who is afraid of no-name brands, lol. Has anyone else here used them?
> 
> Harli -- I've been to Pittsburgh before. It's very beautiful up there. We had to visit the Primanti Bros. of course. I think it's cool but call me crazy, I didn't really see that it was anything to write home about! But, I loved Station Square.

That's a no from me on the answer strips. Just started using my clearblue OPK today.

Ahhhh yes, Primantis! I was actually just there this week! My brothers from Ohio always want to go there when they come to visit. I'm a huge fan but alot of people don't really care for it much. Yes, there's lots to love about Pittsburgh, Station Square being one. I also like that I work in the city but live about an hour north east in a more rural area.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hi MissSazra! I am doing alright. Missing my DH a lot. My situation is going and coming so I have come to realize that there is no reason to worry until the doctor tell me to. How are you doing?

Sideways - Just for an FYI you have been in my thoughts and I hope things are getting better. :hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

Glad to hear you're doing alright, and hopefully things will work themselves out before you need to see a doctor about it. It's a good approach to take to not worry until you're told otherwise.
I'm ok, CD10 today and still a low on the monitor, but hubby and I still :sex: earlier, no harm in it I guess. I'm so fed up of waiting for my peak, I swear it's worse than the 2WW (I won't be saying that when the 2WW comes around though! lol)
I just don't think it's going to happen this month, don't know why, but I just have this feeling.


----------



## rducky

Hello everybody. I survived the dentist this am, no cavities!

CD18 for me, CBFM still showing low, but I'm not sure I trust it this cycle after missing a day on CD13. I don't chart with temps so I guess I can't really know...I try to track CM but I find it really difficult to judge.

Sideways, hope you're doing ok!

Katie, I've never used an OPK, so I'm afraid I can't be of much help...

Harli, I hope that your headache has gone away. Headaches are so exhausting!

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## MrsSimp123

Thanks gals :) Oh well, we'll see if they work. I'm on CD 14 and not really having any ov symptoms so maybe they are working


----------



## Sideways 8

HarliRexx said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Katie! I haven't tried the Answer brand before. I saw them next to the Clearblue Digital OPK's in the pharmacy but I'm one of those weirdos who is afraid of no-name brands, lol. Has anyone else here used them?
> 
> Harli -- I've been to Pittsburgh before. It's very beautiful up there. We had to visit the Primanti Bros. of course. I think it's cool but call me crazy, I didn't really see that it was anything to write home about! But, I loved Station Square.
> 
> That's a no from me on the answer strips. Just started using my clearblue OPK today.
> 
> Ahhhh yes, Primantis! I was actually just there this week! My brothers from Ohio always want to go there when they come to visit. I'm a huge fan but alot of people don't really care for it much. Yes, there's lots to love about Pittsburgh, Station Square being one. I also like that I work in the city but live about an hour north east in a more rural area.Click to expand...

 
Harli, I have also been a bit north of Pittsburgh in a nice town called Grove City. It was a business trip. Have you heard of that town?


----------



## Sideways 8

BbyLove5410 said:


> Sideways - Just for an FYI you have been in my thoughts and I hope things are getting better. :hugs:

Bby, thank you so much. It means a lot that people care so much! Today I'm doing better. I have a lot of people expressing their sympathy and sharing their stories and that is really helping. Plus of course I have you guys. :)
How are you feeling? I've been wondering about you...


----------



## babyhopes2010

Can i join you :blush:


----------



## Sideways 8

Sure, babyhopes! Welcome. I've kind of noticed your posts on the main forum. How are you doing?

rducky, thanks for thinking of me. I love this group!!

CD11 for me. Still a circle on my OPK, not much of a line on the actual stick. I wonder if the amount of urine determines how dark/defined the line is? I didn't really have that full of a bladder this morning....


----------



## HarliRexx

I've actually been urinating into a cup then hold the test stick in it. I find it less messy and then I also know that I'm getting enough on the tip.


----------



## HarliRexx

And I think I'm on cd10, hard to be sure since it's 1st cycle after Mirena. Empty circle on my OPK too. Can't wait for that smiley!


----------



## Sideways 8

Me either. Oh, and that bunny is SO freaking cute!!!!!


----------



## MissSazra

I do the same HarliRexx, it's so much easier!


----------



## ToxicFox92

Ditto :D


----------



## ladygagafan

Hi guys can i buddy up aswell :) Just discovered this website this week and im loving. Like use we're keeping it quiet untill 12 weeks! First time TTC, its hard to know whats normal and whats not so its great to come here and discuss with everyone!xx


----------



## MissSazra

Welcome to our little group BabyHopes and ladygagafan!!! Xx


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> BbyLove5410 said:
> 
> 
> Sideways - Just for an FYI you have been in my thoughts and I hope things are getting better. :hugs:
> 
> Bby, thank you so much. It means a lot that people care so much! Today I'm doing better. I have a lot of people expressing their sympathy and sharing their stories and that is really helping. Plus of course I have you guys. :)
> How are you feeling? I've been wondering about you...Click to expand...

Sideways, you are more than welcome. Its good to hear that you are doing better. I am feeling alright, bleeding keeps coming and going, however, not as heavy. So thats a good thing. Our little BIG group is awesome. I don't know what I would do without you all. Thank you all again.


----------



## HarliRexx

Sideways 8 said:


> Me either. Oh, and that bunny is SO freaking cute!!!!!

Thanks! I love how squishy his cheeks look in this pic!

I'm thinking I want to have a bunny themed nursery :bunny:


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, ladygagafan! :)
Good luck and :dust:
Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## SMFirst

> I'm thinking I want to have a bunny themed nursery :bunny:


That would be so cute, and great for a boy or girl :)
I like the dancing bunny icon too :)


----------



## Sideways 8

I think it's precious, too! We haven't really thought of a theme. I just know I don't want to paint the walls neither pink nor blue.


----------



## HarliRexx

Well the room that will be the nursery is already a sort of greyish blue color, with beige frieze carpet with blue and brown flecks, so needless to say it will be alot easier if we have a boy. I think Peter Rabbit decorations would look great with it!


----------



## SMFirst

when we moved into our house (in March 2010) I immediately chose a light green color for the "second" bedroom, which is planned to be the nursery. 

I think the paint color is actually called Green Tea :)

Haven't got plans for decorations yet, although I love whimsical art work so I'm always on the lookout for that.

One of my absolute favorite childhood stories was Paddington Bear, so I like all teddy bear related things :)


----------



## HarliRexx

Oh wow! I had totally forgotten about Paddington Bear! So cute.

Yeah that would be a good color to work with, sounds tasteful and subtle, good for either gender.


----------



## MissSazra

Ooooh, I'm in a dilemma now! Have managed to bag tickets for a concert next July. If we get pregnant this cycle then I'll be 9 months by July so will make it hard to go (or enjoy myself). So do I wait this month out, or try, knowing that it could take ages anyway???? Such a dilemma!

Has taken me 5 hours to get these tickets!


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow!! I say, hang on to the tickets just in case. If you end up pregnant, then you can either go or choose to sell them instead. I know lots of women who are in their very last weeks of pregnancy who manage to get around and have a great time at sporting events or concerts or whatever. :)

What concert?


----------



## MissSazra

I'll definitely hang on to them, cos chances are it wouldn't happen this cycle anyways. But now knowing my luck it will, and I'll have to give up the tickets for a band I've wanted to see for about 15 years! It's for Take That, and I'm super excited! We have standing or open seating tickets, so I could sit if it came to it (but I know I would want to stand cos we saw Green Day this June at the same place and were standing and it was amazing!) Decisions, decisions! lol

Would the noise not harm the baby?


----------



## Sideways 8

I don't think I've heard of Take That, but I am totally jealous that you saw Green Day!! I want to see Metallica again. I saw them in concert when I was 16 (boy was my mom an idiot for letting a 16-yr-old girl go to THAT concert LOL). Alice in Chains and Days of the New opened for them. And I sure do wish that Pink Floyd would get back together and tour again... sigh... they're getting too old :(


----------



## MissSazra

Green Day were awesome. We were about 5 rows from the front, and Billie Joe was looking hot! They did 2 and half hours of songs, and couldn't fault them at all!

Take That aren't really global, just UK really, but are so popular they crashed all the ticket websites for the majority of the day. Getting tickets is a big accomplishment, and I've liked them since I was 10!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh man, I really shouldn't have switched straight to decaff with no warning... my HEEEAAADD!!! owie. I only have 2-4 cups a day too, sheesh I feel for those who have heaps more and have to go off caffine...! LOL!!

On a better note though, :witch: is departing now, still some traces wafting about, but should be gone by tomorrow! YAY! Sooo can't wait to try again for another cycle! And it even looks like it'll be in perfect timing to O before DH goes in for his next hand surgery (which will put him out of action for a couple of weeks after...) so we can get in :sex: first, and while he recovers he can mope about and cause me to keep my mind off the TWW! hahahaha. And hey, I might even be able to give him some good news to keep his mind off his hand. FX for :bfp: this time around!!!


----------



## SMFirst

I think my cousins in Scotland were trying today to get tickets to a Take That concert - on facebook they were so happy because the got "The Tickets" and I didn't understand what they were raving about!

We are going to the Roger Waters concert (Pink Flloyd but without the whole band) in December (they are playing "The Wall" album) - excited!

MissSazra - I think you should keep trying this month. If you don't get a BFP, then at least you tried, and if you do get a BFP (murphy's law) then you'll be more excited about that overall than the concert anyway! And maybe you'll still be able to go to the concert..

flyingduster - I'm in the same boat (AF just leaving) - I am actually really excited to try again this round :)


I think I've been playing on this site a lot these last couple of days, but even though it's all talking about TTC, I find it's actually helping keep the stress level down. Hopefully it will be the same in the TWW :)


----------



## MissSazra

That's true SMFirst, I really would be so excited. But I'm sure I could do both! lol

Maybe I could go into labour at the concert and get to meet the band! hehehe


----------



## Sideways 8

You guys are so funny :)

flyingduster - I have been weaning myself from the caffeine for a couple months now and at first it was kind of hard. Although I never drank coffee, I regularly drank a Diet Mountain Dew in the mornings. Since then I've been drinking Sprite and Caffeine Free Coke. So, instead of caffeine I'm getting calories.... lol. Hey I look at it this way, they say you should consume an extra 300 calories a day during pregnancy. I can get mine from Coke. LOL!

SMFirst -- I am so jealous! I wanted to go see Roger Waters when he was around here but his tickets were way more than I'd want to pay for - I think they were $220 a piece. I like him, but not that much. Oh well. 

MissSazra -- I think SM is right that you would be just as excited to get your BFP this cycle :) Would you beat yourself up if you decided to forego babymaking?


----------



## MissSazra

I agree, I would be completely excited, but I would still want to go to the concert! lol


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hello ladies, how we all doing?

I have a cracking headache, I've had it since last night and it's not even gone yet, Dunno what it is. Hopefully AF symptoms as i've been getting cramps too, and mega mood swings :haha:


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> You guys are so funny :)
> 
> flyingduster - I have been weaning myself from the caffeine for a couple months now and at first it was kind of hard. Although I never drank coffee, I regularly drank a Diet Mountain Dew in the mornings. Since then I've been drinking Sprite and Caffeine Free Coke. So, instead of caffeine I'm getting calories.... lol. Hey I look at it this way, they say you should consume an extra 300 calories a day during pregnancy. I can get mine from Coke. LOL!
> 
> SMFirst -- I am so jealous! I wanted to go see Roger Waters when he was around here but his tickets were way more than I'd want to pay for - I think they were $220 a piece. I like him, but not that much. Oh well.
> 
> MissSazra -- I think SM is right that you would be just as excited to get your BFP this cycle :) Would you beat yourself up if you decided to forego babymaking?


The tickets to the Rogers Waters concert were my gift to my DH for his birthday (actually his 40th, we have an 11 year age gap, but that's another topic!). 
I think they were around $100 CDN each (which is likely the most I could bring myself to spend for a concert)


----------



## CarolineWales

Hi Sideways 8 I've added you. I'm new and just started TTC. We've not had the best response from people, we're getting married in 2 weeks and people think we're rushing things (have been together nearly 4 years).


----------



## rducky

Hello everybody. Welcome to CarolineWales, Babyhopes, and Ladygagfan!

Hope everyone is well today! I've just woken up (worked night shift last night) and I've used my CBFM. I jumped straight to a peak reading today on CD19, no highs before this. Strange. I felt like I should have had a high reading yesterday based on what the stick looked like, and I had more CM. I think we covered the BD in the last couple days, so maybe I've still got a chance. Of course, I'll also try do my best in the next few days ...

CarolineWales, I've gotten that same response in the past. "Don't rush it, you've just gotten married". I think that some people don't understand that you don't just get pregnant when you decide you're ready...it can take time.

Babyhopes, saw the pic of your CBFM stick in the other thread. Looks like a high or almost a peak to me! I hope you're feeling better.

Where is everyone else at in their cycle? I can't keep track!


----------



## rducky

Oh ya, MissSazra, keep the concert tickets! And keep trying this month! I agree with the other girls.


----------



## CarolineWales

Thanks rducky, glad someone understands  I'm due AF next week


----------



## Lindyk

I'll buddy with you!!!

So Glad to see you gals on here!!! We are also TTC for Baby #1!! 

The pressures in my family is also just to much to ever let them in on the secret! I have had to go through all 3 of my sister in laws and their pregnancy's it was heartbreaking. The last one is due any day now.

My Ov day was today  Yay!!!! So I really hope I can do a test soon!!


----------



## SMFirst

Lindyk said:


> I'll buddy with you!!!
> 
> So Glad to see you gals on here!!! We are also TTC for Baby #1!!
> 
> The pressures in my family is also just to much to ever let them in on the secret! I have had to go through all 3 of my sister in laws and their pregnancy's it was heartbreaking. The last one is due any day now.
> 
> My Ov day was today  Yay!!!! So I really hope I can do a test soon!!

Good luck with your testing! And though it's hard to keep the info from your family it's probably better in the long run!


----------



## Sideways 8

wow, Caroline and Lindy sounds like you are both in your TWW. Good luck!!!! I have my fingers crossed for you both! :dust:

rducky I am on CD11 but I have no idea when I'll ovulate. I'm still coming getting my cycle regulated after coming off the pill in June. Also -- good luck to you, sounds like now you're also in the TWW. I'm so excited!!!!!

ToxicFox - good luck getting your AF, I know not a lot of people on here would encourage that but since you're trying to get your cycles regulated I can definitely relate! I haven't gone as long as you without a period but I went 55 days earlier this summer.

Caroline - I can't believe people are telling you to slow down with TTC. I don't think I was married for more than 5 minutes before I got the first "so when are yall gonna have kids?" question. Then it was pretty much daily after that... and I've been married for a year! I haven't told a soul we've just started TTC because the whole world feels like they need a dang update on how much unprotected sex we're having................ lol!!

Lindy - I definitely understand the pressure from family :)


----------



## MissSazra

Morning all!

Just looked at the monitor, CD13 and still a low! :(
:dust: to everyone!


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Just looked at the monitor, CD13 and still a low! :(
> :dust: to everyone!

Hang in there! It will happen!

I got peak on CD19 without any warning high readings.


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks rducky. It goes to show why nothing happened last month though, as we :sex: on CD14 thinking it was mid cycle so it would be ok. Shows that it wasn't the right time for me, which is why I'm loving the monitor. Will just have to keep POAS for a little while longer to see those highs and peak day!


----------



## ToxicFox92

Good luck misssazra, lots of :dust: to you :D


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks ToxicFox! Loving your new avatar, so cute!

Realised it's CD12 not 13, what a silly girl I am! Makes me feel a little better about my low again!


----------



## ToxicFox92

Thanks :haha: pumpkin kitteh!!

Awh well thats a good sign!
is it a CBFM you have?
I'm considering getting one :)


----------



## MissSazra

Yeah, just got it this cycle. I'm loving it so far. It's nice to know where you are in your cycle!


----------



## MissSazra

And it's still £40 off on Amazon!


----------



## ToxicFox92

I might get one next cycle :D thanks for the info, that's quite cheap!!
Good luck, fingers crossed for you. :D


----------



## ADD10

Hey.. I am so very new to this.I am waiting for AF so i can START to seriously figure out when i might ovulate. I have been on Depot Ralovera for a few year BUT havent been on it since December. started the pill after that but am no longer on it. havent been for ages. never actually took a whole slide either. 
If any of you have any procedures/ methods/ reccommendations/ tips i would love to hear them.. <3

Thnks ladies xx

Amy


----------



## BbyLove5410

Good morning all! I hope everyone is doing well. 

WELCOME!!!! To everyone that I haven't gotten a chance to talk to. 

FX for :bfp: for everyone and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Sideways 8

Amy, when was the last time you had a visit from AF?
If it's been a really long time I've heard of women going to the doctor to get progesterone to help jump-start things. And ToxicFox has been using agnus castus to get her cycle regulated. Good luck to you. and :dust:
:)


----------



## Sideways 8

CD12 today. Used the Preseed for the first time. That stuff is cold! LOL. Wonder if there is a way to heat that crap up. :)


----------



## SMFirst

I think the Preseed is great. I didn't find it cold, but I think the box was placed in a warm spot in the house. I also didn't use very much (about 2mL, much less than the full applicator) so maybe that was why it wasn't very invasive ;)

We won't be using it til Wed though (CD10) which is perhaps still a little early.

For some reason it's hard to find in Canada (I went to an actual fertility clinic to get it)

I looked up those CBFM's here and they cost $250 CDN from the drugstore!
I think I'll hold out for a while (and certainly shop around like on amazon if I ever want to get one!)

ADD10: There's so much information on this site for methods etc but it is a bit of a chore to search it all. 
Here are the things I have learned for TTC :
1) Take a prenatal vitamin daily
2) Eat healthy and decrease caffeine, and really try to avoid alcohol completely 
3) Drink lots of water (helps regulate so many things in the body (like pH) and create fertile CM)
4) Do the SMEP method : BD every other day from about CD8 through CD16 (and maybe an extra day when you know you've ovulated)
5) Use OPKs or a fertility monitor to determine when you ovulate (I haven't done this yet as I get sharp pains when I ovulate so I've trusted that so far, not that it's been successful for me... hmmm)
6) Use preseed sperm-friendly lubricant for BD time :)

I've also started taking "Evening Primrose Oil" capsules from CD1 to roughly ovulation time, then continuing with "Flaxseed Oil" capsules - it helps generate sperm-friendly CM and even if it doesn't help this cycle, it also has other helpful health benfits (in fact my DH was trying to get me to take Flaxseed oil a long time ago)

I'm the other very friendly ladies her have many other ideas too :)
Good luck

long post sorry!


----------



## rducky

SMFirst said:


> I think the Preseed is great. I didn't find it cold, but I think the box was placed in a warm spot in the house. I also didn't use very much (about 2mL, much less than the full applicator) so maybe that was why it wasn't very invasive ;)
> 
> We won't be using it til Wed though (CD10) which is perhaps still a little early.
> 
> For some reason it's hard to find in Canada (I went to an actual fertility clinic to get it)
> 
> I looked up those CBFM's here and they cost $250 CDN from the drugstore!
> I think I'll hold out for a while (and certainly shop around like on amazon if I ever want to get one!)

SMfirst, Where in Canada are you? I haven't seen Preseed anywhere...haven't tried a fertility clinic though.

If you're in the market for a CBFM, try ebay, craigslist and kijiji here in Canada. You can get them much cheaper than from the pharmacy.

Welcome, Amy! There is tons of info around here. My first piece of advice is to start tracking your cycles so that you have an idea of what's going on. I took the pill for around 10 years. When I stopped last November, I started learning that my cycles are not regular, which can make TTC a little more frustrating. Make sure to keep track of your dates.
I don't do basal body temperature charting, so I can't advise you there. I use a fertility monitor.

If you have questions, you will find a really helpful bunch of ladies here!

Good luck and plenty of :dust:


----------



## SMFirst

rducky - Im in BC, so I went here to get it:

Genesis Fertility Centre in Vancouver
https://genesis-fertility.com/

If you aren't near here, I bet you could call them and they'd tell you where to find it (or maybe even ship some to you)


----------



## Sideways 8

As far as drinking more water, I am definitely doing that. But, I still need my Cokes! I bought the caffeine-free kind. I have never really liked water, even with Crystal Light or other stuff added to it. But, I am trying my best to drink at least one 1/2-liter bottle a day.
Speaking of caffeine, I just had a bit of tiramisu. I couldn't help it!! :)


----------



## yraunaj

Sideways 8 said:


> Aww Jade, I'm so sorry to hear about all of that! I'll keep you in my prayers.
> I noticed your name is January spelled backward. Yes, I am observant :)
> 
> Sorry I'm so late responding to the acronym funnies.. I almost said BFP to a friend and have almost said AF a number of times. LOL. But... I never ever say "LOL" or "OMG" out loud, like some of the young'uns these days. Ha!

Thanks for your reply. Yes it is. Very observant! My 5 th baby would have been born mid January that's the reason for the name. How r u? Jade x


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Jade, Sorry to hear about everything you've been through, it sounds awful. Sending you lots of sticky :dust: Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Jade, doing ok to day. It's CD14, no sign of anything on my OPK's. I'm not too surprised. My cycle lengths since coming off birth control have been 45 days, 55 days, then 39 days.

DH and I are feeling better enough to where we're trying again. I'm really hoping for that BFP this time around!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Lindyk

Ok not sure if this is TMI but I think all the tilting of uterus has given me a bladder infection :-( I have been feeling so bloated and running to the lue every 5 min just to have 2 drops fall in the toilet. I also have had a bit of "AF pains" so I think she will say Hi next week :-( was really hoping for a BFP this month!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Lindy, sorry to hear that. I hate bladder infections. Try drinking a bit of cranberry juice. There's something in it that prevents the bacteria from attaching to your entire urinary tract.

And don't give up hope yet! Plenty of early pg symptoms mimic those of AF... fingers crossed for you!


----------



## rducky

Well, I'm hanging in there. I'm on CD 22, 2DPO, and the TWW is already killing me! I have already decided to not test early. I have no tests in the house, so right now I am staying firm with myself.

After having that meltdown around CD13, I calmed down and I think that we may have a chance this month. I didn't get any high readings on my CBFM, it jumped straight to peak on CD19. But I think we covered the BDing anyways. So right now I am feeling optimistic, and trying to convince myself that I won't be too disappointed if it's not our month. I gained about 5 lbs on our honeymoon (blah!), so one more month of possible weight loss wouldn't be a bad thing!

How's everyone else?

Sideways, I'm glad you're starting to feel better.


----------



## rducky

Lindyk said:


> Ok not sure if this is TMI but I think all the tilting of uterus has given me a bladder infection :-( I have been feeling so bloated and running to the lue every 5 min just to have 2 drops fall in the toilet. I also have had a bit of "AF pains" so I think she will say Hi next week :-( was really hoping for a BFP this month!!!

Sorry to hear that. If it doesn't stop, you should see a doctor for a urine analysis.


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks for the well wishes, rducky :)
Wow I have my fingers crossed for you, too! I think it would be so awesome if we could all be bump buddies after this cycle!!
I gained 5 lbs. on my honeymoon, too. We went to Rome, Italy. So... I had plenty of pasta, pizza, wine, bread, tiramisu....... :)


----------



## Lindyk

Sideways 8, Thank you so much for your comment! You made me feel a bit better.

It really would be great if we could all go through the next phase together!! :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

No problem! That's what we're here for.. support. :)
Let me know if you try the cranberry juice and if it helps.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Good Morning all! Just a little update with my situation. It actually went away. No blood what so ever. So thank god for that. Haha. I hope everyone has a great day and sending lots of sticky :dust: to all of you!

Welcome all who have just joined. There is an amazing amount of women on here that aren't afraid to help with whatever situation you have. They love to help.


----------



## Sideways 8

BbyLove5410 said:


> Good Morning all! Just a little update with my situation. It actually went away. No blood what so ever. So thank god for that. Haha. I hope everyone has a great day and sending lots of sticky :dust: to all of you!
> 
> Welcome all who have just joined. There is an amazing amount of women on here that aren't afraid to help with whatever situation you have. They love to help.

Bby, are you still going to the doctor to find out what happened? Or do you think it was like a weird, really early period?


----------



## Sideways 8

This thread is awfully quiet today!

Update on me... I am noticing my CM is thinning out a little bit. Pardon me for the graphic description, but I'm not reaching up there to take a sample (LOL!!), I'm just waiting to see what ends up in my underwear. Anyway it's not quite EWCM just yet, but I'm thinking it'll be just a few more days before it happens! :) The excitement is growing.


----------



## SMFirst

I know, I need something to read here while at work hehe
I'm excited for this round too - we started the "BD every other day" plan last night (jumped the gun a little - actually CD7, works better with our schedules hehe), and I'm thinking we'll keep it up several days past OV - maybe it will help to stave off the stress of the TWW


----------



## Sideways 8

Yeah I know all about the stress of the TWW. I don't want to stress this month. I'm trying not to stress, period. I ordered a margarita last night when we went to Chili's, but only drank about 1/4 of it. It helped me relax a bit, but, I'm glad I didn't drink any more otherwise I'd be stressing about the effects of the alcohol! I don't think I've ovulated yet so it should be ok right now. Doubt I'll drink any more... hopefully for the next 9 months or so!! :) :) :)


----------



## SMFirst

I decided not to drink anymore (not that I drank much before) but now we've got about 10 bottles of wine from various parties/ BBQ's just sitting there!

During the TWW I am always hyper aware of any little twinge etc. It's hard not to do that, but it is a good idea to try to relax and think of other things (hmm - actually live life outside of the TTC world :) )

I made a vow to myself never to test before a missed period which I think will be helpful (and economical!) in the long run..

Best of luck to you Sideways8 in the next couple of days, and to everyone else in various stages :)


----------



## rducky

Sorry I'm quiet...was trying to take a nap before my night shift. Still no symptoms to report, at only 2 DPO, that's no great surprise!

I haven't stopped alcohol yet while TTC. Not that I drink a lot anyways. But I think that will be my next step if this cycle doesn't work out.

Sideways, don't worry about the CM talk. We all do it!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi girls

Sorry i haven't posted for a while, i've been feeling a bit down lately so have been trying not to think about babies (but easier said than done)...

I'm now day 10 and my CBFM is making me POAS again...(on lows ATM) hopefully this month will be the month! I am reallllly reallly hoping so :)

I found out today that another family member is pregnant (not the one I mentioned who I found out is trying last weekend but another one). She got pregnant first try and while I was trying to be happy for her I couldn't help but feel green with jelousy! I know thats wrong but it feels like everyone is pregnant at the moment around me. Everyone is now talking babies and asking me when i'm going to get pregnant etc etc and everyone is buying cute baby things which it makes it really hard!

I'm sorry to winge... rant over :)

Back to being smiley again!!!!

x


----------



## SMFirst

turtlebeach said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Sorry i haven't posted for a while, i've been feeling a bit down lately so have been trying not to think about babies (but easier said than done)...
> 
> I'm now day 10 and my CBFM is making me POAS again...(on lows ATM) hopefully this month will be the month! I am reallllly reallly hoping so :)
> 
> I found out today that another family member is pregnant (not the one I mentioned who I found out is trying last weekend but another one). She got pregnant first try and while I was trying to be happy for her I couldn't help but feel green with jelousy! I know thats wrong but it feels like everyone is pregnant at the moment around me. Everyone is now talking babies and asking me when i'm going to get pregnant etc etc and everyone is buying cute baby things which it makes it really hard!
> 
> I'm sorry to winge... rant over :)
> 
> Back to being smiley again!!!!
> 
> x

This past weekend was the first time I've ever noticed myself feeling a little jealousy over hearing about pregnancies (I learned of one too recently) and seeing mommies to be. I pointed out to my DH that I am not too jealous of the mom's dragging crying kids yet, though! I think it's normal enough when it seems everyone else has what you want!


----------



## rducky

Turtlebeach, we all understand!


----------



## turtlebeach

To anyone in UK:

I've just read that Lily Allen has lost her baby at 6 months... my heart goes out to the girl. Nature can be sooo cruel! :( how hard must that be.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/11667280

:(


----------



## turtlebeach

Thanks for you support guys. I think we just get days like this don't we... Does anyone find they get down days before ovulation when their hormones go kind of crazy??

I've got a few spots come up as well (i never get spots) so I think my hormones are going dooolallly at the min...

Hopefully it means a good juicy egg is on its way this month!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh yes, I know the feeling! I'm just at 7 DPO now so am embarking on the :sex: misson again, and I'm seeing pregnant bellies everywhere and just feel sooooo jealous!!! I'm in a weird state of mind right now too, with having a funeral yesterday of a very close friend it's screwed me up a bit as I keep trying to work and grieve and hope all at once...! ugh.

One day at a time I guess... I think if by the new year we haven't had any success I'll start finding some OPK or something to help us a bit more to work out timing. We'll just go by my guesses (EWCM) for the next couple of months though and see how we go... Fingers crossed I won't even need to think any further than that!!!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways- No we're just going to skip the doctor visit. The way it seems it was like a really early period but I am still not to sure if it was only cause of no cramps. The DH and I even :sex: to test the waters to see if it would come back and nothing. But I'm just glad it went away. And I am thinking that it was all due to stress about thinking so hard about conceiving. It was a confusing situation that's one thing I am sure of. 

Sorry I have been real quiet on here also. Just been trying to keep babies off of my mind a little. I have also been really scared that I won't be able to give DH a baby and I don't want him to get disappointed but he has tried to reassure me that if its impossible for us to conceive that we have other options and that he won't be upset. But for me it is really hard to see other mothers with their children and since we have been trying more and more it seems like I notice babies a lot more. I hate that when someone tries for their first time or they aren't trying at all it happens perfectly but with me or any of you it seems as tough as brain surgery. 

Sorry to rant on and on. Just been having thoughts that this might not happen for DH and I.


----------



## turtlebeach

BbyLove5410 said:


> Sideways- No we're just going to skip the doctor visit. The way it seems it was like a really early period but I am still not to sure if it was only cause of no cramps. The DH and I even :sex: to test the waters to see if it would come back and nothing. But I'm just glad it went away. And I am thinking that it was all due to stress about thinking so hard about conceiving. It was a confusing situation that's one thing I am sure of.
> 
> Sorry I have been real quiet on here also. Just been trying to keep babies off of my mind a little. I have also been really scared that I won't be able to give DH a baby and I don't want him to get disappointed but he has tried to reassure me that if its impossible for us to conceive that we have other options and that he won't be upset. But for me it is really hard to see other mothers with their children and since we have been trying more and more it seems like I notice babies a lot more. I hate that when someone tries for their first time or they aren't trying at all it happens perfectly but with me or any of you it seems as tough as brain surgery.
> 
> Sorry to rant on and on. Just been having thoughts that this might not happen for DH and I.

Bbylove i'm really pleased that your bleeding has stopped hun. I know its hard but keep that chin up or pecker should I say :) 

I really really hope you get your BFP soon and send loads of baby dust your way... don't give up hope.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thank you turtle beach. I'm trying to stay positive but each month gets harder and harder.


----------



## Sideways 8

turtlebeach said:


> Thanks for you support guys. I think we just get days like this don't we... Does anyone find they get down days before ovulation when their hormones go kind of crazy??
> 
> I've got a few spots come up as well (i never get spots) so I think my hormones are going dooolallly at the min...
> 
> Hopefully it means a good juicy egg is on its way this month!!!!

Oh my gosh YES I am pretty down myself. Not too upset about seeing other pregnant women, but I think it's hormones. I just feel blllaahhh. And, I'm still having my ups and downs about my kitty :( But that's completely unrelated.
BTW, I love the doolally! :haha: I use words like thingy, doohicky, caddywompus. LOL


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow today sounds like a lot of us are feeling rather crappy. I'm sorry, loves! Group hug!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## turtlebeach

We need a BFP within our group to give us all a bit of hope me thinks....


----------



## Sideways 8

turtle, you're probably right. But I'm trying to be super optimistic and hoping that that will influence things!! LOL.


----------



## MissSazra

Evening everyone!

I agree with turtlebeach, a BFP from someone would be just what we all need.

I'm on CD14 now, and my second high day on the CBFM, just waiting for my peak. We have BD 3 times in the past 2 days now, so hopefully a strong little :spermy: will find it's way through!


----------



## Sideways 8

oh my goodness, MissSazra! How is your tiff with DH going? Hopefully better now!! LOL


----------



## MissSazra

The tiff has been resolved thankfully, makes all the :sex: a lot more pleasant! lol

It's just finding a time when I can be bothered after a long day at work!


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra, good deal!!
Tonight is BD night for me. I seriously need to shave my legs LOL!

Ugh. Do you any of you have friends or family that are absolutely wacko momzillas? My SIL is about 38 weeks pregnant with her 2nd child. She lives about 9 hours from us and we had planned on being up there to visit sometime after the baby is born. She has just told us that if we want to come see her, we better get a flu shot. Are you kidding me? I don't believe in those (sorry for those that do, not trying to offend.. it's just my personal beliefs). What do I do? Just not bring it up? Or look at this as a good reason to not volunteer to spend a few nights in the same house with a newborn? I know I'll have my own newborn one day but I'd like to keep the waking-up-every-2-hours thing to a minimum until then......


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow I was rather cranky yesterday evening, lol. In regards to the flu shot issue, my husband said there was no way he was getting one either. I told him to just ignore it and it'll go away. I'm interested to see how this unfolds though :)

Good morning to all!


----------



## ToxicFox92

Good morning ladies!! x


----------



## BbyLove5410

Good morning ladies! I hope you all have a great day and I couldn't agree more with what turtle beach said we need at least one :bfp: in our group to let the others know that there is still a chance. Haha.

MissSazra- How did you get the blinkies to work on your signature? Every time I have tried to use them it says you're not allowed to use moving ones.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Okay never mind. Lol. I got it working somehow. Lol.


----------



## SMFirst

can I post a short off-topic rant please (maybe you guys can relate..)

(maybe this would be helpful to take our minds off baby-stuff!)


I don't know why I let this bother me so much every time, but it seems like whenever I organize a get-together, people just don't RSVP. And its often my closest friends that either never respond or wait until the last minute. This was even the case with our wedding, where knowing numbers was really important. Even after I send a reminder, they still don't RSVP! 
Most events aren't that important to know exactly who's coming, but now it's like the principle of it - I think it's rude for people to ignore a message (I guess it's the age of electronics - I always send emails now, and talk less on the phone..)

Anyway, I'm glad I have a couple of reliable friends and family members! but the rest of them, boy it gets on my nerves!!

anyone have any advice on this topic ;)


----------



## flyingduster

I have my FX for everyone, we DO need a BFP in our wee group to keep the hope alive!!! Who is near to testing now?? Anyone got any symptoms?

I'm just on CD8 now, so starting the next round of baby dancing, though I don't usually O until CD14-16 so we have another week to go really... Ohhhhh, lets HOPE!!! A BFP before Christmas for us ALLLLLLLL!!! muahahahaha


----------



## rducky

SMFirst said:


> can I post a short off-topic rant please (maybe you guys can relate..)
> 
> (maybe this would be helpful to take our minds off baby-stuff!)
> 
> 
> I don't know why I let this bother me so much every time, but it seems like whenever I organize a get-together, people just don't RSVP. And its often my closest friends that either never respond or wait until the last minute. This was even the case with our wedding, where knowing numbers was really important. Even after I send a reminder, they still don't RSVP!
> Most events aren't that important to know exactly who's coming, but now it's like the principle of it - I think it's rude for people to ignore a message (I guess it's the age of electronics - I always send emails now, and talk less on the phone..)
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad I have a couple of reliable friends and family members! but the rest of them, boy it gets on my nerves!!
> 
> anyone have any advice on this topic ;)

I don't have any advice, but I can definitely relate! People just don't RSVP these days...It is really irritating. The same thing happened for our wedding, and for just about any social gathering I planned. I find the worst was when I was organizing showers/bachelorette parties for other people. Their friends took forever to respond...Argh!


----------



## rducky

Time is dragging by for me...3dpo...yawn...nothing to report, except that days really pass slowly when you are just waiting. Can I fast forward now?


----------



## MissSazra

I'm CD15 now, 3rd high on the monitor, still having :sex: like mad! lol Hopefully this will be our month, but I'm not getting my hopes up!


----------



## coco83

hi all,
Am new to this and we are trying to concieve our first, was due my Af on sun past and hasnt arrived so did a test today and it was negative. earlier this afternnon had some light cramps and a small amount of brownish discharge(sorry to be so graphic!)have also had very tender boobs for the past 2 weeks. we have been TTC for 3 months now and just wondered if anyone had experienced the same feeling a bit confused so would love some advice as family & friends dont know wea re trying so cant talk to anyone about this untill i found this great website tonight,
thanks in advance x


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, coco!! It's hard to say really... so many of the early pregnancy symptoms are the same as AF symptoms. But I will have my fingers crossed for you!! We need a bfp!!!

SMFirst - the RSVP thing drives me mad, too. It was like that with our wedding, and lots of other events where knowing the numbers was important. Then when you call and remind folks, they act irritated, like you're bothering them. Ugh. I don't understand it. It's common courtesy to let people know if you're going or not. When you either a) wait till the last minute to decide if you're going, or b) don't respond yes or no at all... it makes me feel like my party is your "plan b" for the night. And maybe it is. But I don't want to feel second-hand to something else. Who does?? As far as how to deal with it, just start calling folks and asking them if they're coming or not. Explain that the number of people who come is important. If they respond no, but show up anyway, it depends on the situation you can turn them down... let them know that you only planned for enough food/drinks/whatever for those that actually responded yes and showed up. I've never done that, but have heard of folks who do.


----------



## Sideways 8

Well update for me. I spent most of my day in some personal development training at work... tomorrow will be no different. Around 4pm I started feeling some slight twinges on what I would only imagine is my right ovary.. maybe ovulation? Maybe just a crazy nerve who knows... I haven't gotten a smiley on my OPK yet. Maybe I missed my surge? Maybe not.... today is CD15 and based on my recent cycle lengths I would say I probably shouldn't ov until CD25 or so. What do you guys think, am I crazy? If we :sex: last night is that ok or should we go ahead and try for tonight as well? I don't want to get burned out on :sex: :(


----------



## coco83

well it cant hurt to try again tonight if your in the mood


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Coco, welcome to the group!

Sideways, I know lots of people on here :sex: every other day, so I don't see why it should be a problem if you don't today. I'm just worried about not :sex: every day, so have dragged my hubby off every day that we've had a high! TBH I don't know how much more I can get enthusiastic about! :haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Feeling bit grouchy today, my headache is awfull :(


----------



## abbi25

If anyone doesnt have a ttc buudy would love one! Due to test 19th october anyone with me???


----------



## ToxicFox92

19th of october? but its november. :(


----------



## MissSazra

Hi abbi, I'll be testing on November 19th!


----------



## coco83

Hi MissSazra thank you and nice to meet u


----------



## abbi25

ooppps i meant november 19th sorry im tired its late lol but anyone who wants to join me is welcome im very new to this x


----------



## yraunaj

MissSazra said:


> Hi Jade, Sorry to hear about everything you've been through, it sounds awful. Sending you lots of sticky :dust: Xx

Thank you so much for your lovely message.
so depressed at the mon cant believe im going into my 32nd cycle i gutted beyond belief.
we are giving up in dec it is just too upsetting.
hope your ok, thank you for your message, hope you get your BFP.

Jade xxx


----------



## SMFirst

Hi coco, welcome :)

The best thing to do is wait a few days (up to a week if you can tolerate it) and if still no AF, then test again or even make a doctor's appointment.


Sideways8- I think there's no harm in BD'ing tonight, but if you wait until tomorrow morning or evening that will give the spermies a chance to build up again...

And I agree with you + rducky about the RSVP stuff - so frustrating. It even annoys me when people don't reply to emails in general but I've given up on that! Oh well I guess it's human nature for some people, but there are still some people who are very considerate which is refreshing :)

Miss Sazra- hope you don't get burnt out!! but best of luck ;)

ToxicFox - sorry about the headache- feel better ! (I find drinking more water helps sometimes)


----------



## yraunaj

Sideways 8 said:


> Jade, doing ok to day. It's CD14, no sign of anything on my OPK's. I'm not too surprised. My cycle lengths since coming off birth control have been 45 days, 55 days, then 39 days.
> 
> DH and I are feeling better enough to where we're trying again. I'm really hoping for that BFP this time around!
> 
> How is everyone else today?

hi hun,

thanks for your message,
would love to say im doing ok but im not!! Im in my 32nd cycle im so gutted!!!!
giving up in dec to stresful and i cannot cope with it anymore!

im on cd1 so 14 days till i ovulate!! lets hope i get my BFP.

Jade xx


----------



## MissSazra

yraunaj said:


> MissSazra said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jade, Sorry to hear about everything you've been through, it sounds awful. Sending you lots of sticky :dust: Xx
> 
> Thank you so much for your lovely message.
> so depressed at the mon cant believe im going into my 32nd cycle i gutted beyond belief.
> we are giving up in dec it is just too upsetting.
> hope your ok, thank you for your message, hope you get your BFP.
> 
> Jade xxxClick to expand...

Hi again Jade, don't know if you've posted this somewhere already, so sorry if you have. But what has your doctor said about the length of time you've been trying? Have they offered you any advice or ideas about what might help? Surely after 32 months, they should be in a position to offer help?
It must be dreadful for you both, and I can't even begin to imagine how you feel, but we're all here for you if you want to chat.

Xx


----------



## coco83

Hi SMFirst,
thank you for the advice will try to do that and will let u all know waht happens, FX's for everyone xxx


----------



## yraunaj

Hi,
we have had some help, i ended up paying to do tests private becuase the NHS System is so bad and the waiting lists are so long.
i have had every test done twice or 3 times, i think im close to having 50+ blood tests done!! Im no longer scared of needles!!! (one good thing)
the doctors have basically said that because i have fallen pregnant 5 times im fertile therefore - "go away and keep trying, then take a baby asprin when you get pregnant" i cant actually wrtie what i told him becuase i dont think ill be allowed to post again lol!! w

When AF arrived on Sunday me and Spen just cried for about 2 hours, it is so heart breaking.
come dec 31st we have decided to give up trying, we are selling our house our cars and getting jobs that we both want to do, if we cant have children we need to enjoy our life together, its such a sad time.
We both cant bare to be around our nieces and nephews now, if they want a kiss i have to say i have a cold becuase i just cant cope knowing that my baby's would have been the same age.
So sad, thank you for replying, so to rant on an have now prob ruined your day!!

hope your ok, how long have you been TTC?

Jade xxx


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks to everyone for all the responses. I think I will hold off tonight, I'm so tired! But, if DH initiates things I won't turn him down. The man rarely ever initiates :sex: no matter if we're TTC or not.

Jade, I'm with MissSazra I would think that the doctors would be trying to help you guys out! I can't imagine what it's like to try for that long :( 

ToxicFox sorry about your headache. Hope it gets better soon!

Haven't heard from Bby in a while (ok so it's been a day LOL) but was wondering how her bleeding issue was going.

Love all yall on here! I'm fixing to go cook some dinner -- white chicken chili and cornbread tonight.


----------



## MissSazra

You certainly haven't ruined my day, I really hope you get your BFP before December.

I am only in my second month of trying, we were going to wait, but as I have PCOS we thought it would be best to start early as we know it's not going to happen straight away.

Keep positive, and we'll all be sending you lots of positive vibes too! Xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Woooo postive vibes :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

yraunaj said:


> Hi,
> we have had some help, i ended up paying to do tests private becuase the NHS System is so bad and the waiting lists are so long.
> i have had every test done twice or 3 times, i think im close to having 50+ blood tests done!! Im no longer scared of needles!!! (one good thing)
> the doctors have basically said that because i have fallen pregnant 5 times im fertile therefore - "go away and keep trying, then take a baby asprin when you get pregnant" i cant actually wrtie what i told him becuase i dont think ill be allowed to post again lol!! w
> 
> When AF arrived on Sunday me and Spen just cried for about 2 hours, it is so heart breaking.
> come dec 31st we have decided to give up trying, we are selling our house our cars and getting jobs that we both want to do, if we cant have children we need to enjoy our life together, its such a sad time.
> We both cant bare to be around our nieces and nephews now, if they want a kiss i have to say i have a cold becuase i just cant cope knowing that my baby's would have been the same age.
> So sad, thank you for replying, so to rant on an have now prob ruined your day!!
> 
> hope your ok, how long have you been TTC?
> 
> Jade xxx

Aww sweetie your post made me about cry. I am so sorry, hon! No you have not ruined our days by any means. We are here for you!!! I am sorry that you are going through so much crap, especially with doctors. Apparently fertility is not the issue, have you been checked for reasons why the fertilized egg isn't implanting or, not staying very long? I'm not a doctor but can endometriosis or PCOS or something else cause issues like that?


----------



## MissSazra

PCOS can have implications like that, as it's something I've been looking in to. Took me forever and a day to get a diagnosis from my doctor.


----------



## yraunaj

Hi Hun

didnt mean to make you cry, i hope no one else in the world has to experience what i have been through, it is so awful.
nothing wrong with either of us as the doctors say 'its just really bad luck'

i dont qualify to have a free go of IVF because i have had m/c (incase i lose the ivf) nice ay!!! 
i personally think my lutel phase is too short 9-10 days but i have been told that,that isnt the case.
i hope i get my BFP this month, its my working side

Thanks for your post, you are all so kind.
XXX


----------



## SMFirst

So sorry for your troubles Jade. What an emotional time. . You plan to live and enjoy life in the new year is a good one, but don't give up all hope though. And certainly rant as much as you want on this site- it's what it's for!

Have you tried any of the natural supplements etc that others have recommended? (ie Angus Castus, Black Cohosh, Evening Primrose Oil etc)


----------



## yraunaj

Hi SMfirst,

how are you,

aahhh my little cat has just come to sit with me Cute!!

we cant go on as we are we wil end up getting divorced, i dont want that.
We have both made a decision to stop in dec.
i have the adoption agy coming on 23.11.10 so i will hopefully get a baby one day i didnt want to wait another 3+ years but if it means in that time i can get my head straight and try and be in the same room as a pregnant lady then thats gr8 becuase at the mo the sight of anyone pregnant reduces me to tears, especialy now as i would be 28 weeks today. 
Black Cosh isnt good for you hun, it can cause m/c i was told to take it when i was m/c as it helps open the uterus. - please dont take that.

Take that - did you all get your tickets??? i did 3rd july here i come Gary!! LOL!!
XXX


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Jade

I think that's good you are meeting with an adoption agency. If my DH and I can't conceive (we've only been trying 4 cycles now) we've already determined we will go that route.

Didn't know that about Black Cohosh - thanks! (I'm not taking it)

Time to recover will be good for you and your DH.

Enjoy your snuggle with your little cat :) I'm leaving work now so I can visit with my furbabies (one has kidney failure so we've been stressed over her these last two months - always something!)


----------



## yraunaj

Wow i didnt realise you were in canada!!
im sorry to hear about your cat, keep me updated i love animals.

i have 3 cats Siam, Prince and Jovie-star. Siam and prince are boys and Jovie-Star is possibly the cutest naughtiest girlie cat i have ever met, i love them very very much!!

yeah defo with the adoptin agency, just wanted my own like every woman, i just dont think it is meant to be, but atleast we ill be able to give a baby a nice loving home.

xxx


----------



## Sideways 8

SMFirst, I'm sorry to hear about your kitty :( They are definitely like our children!!


----------



## FriendlyFace

Hello Ladies!! I have been NTNP for 6 months, this past cycle has thrown me for a loop. LMP 9-17. BFN until this past Monday afternoon, faint BFP. I tried Tuesday with FMUR, same Faint BFP, maybe a little lighter? Not what I expected....started cramping today (Tuesday) on and off all day. Spotting started light then went to a red but only a small amount. What is going on??? I have been talking to BD about it and we really don't want to lose this BFP!! How did you gals cycles turn out??


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, Friendly! How many DPO are you?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the responses. I think I will hold off tonight, I'm so tired! But, if DH initiates things I won't turn him down. The man rarely ever initiates :sex: no matter if we're TTC or not.
> 
> Jade, I'm with MissSazra I would think that the doctors would be trying to help you guys out! I can't imagine what it's like to try for that long :(
> 
> ToxicFox sorry about your headache. Hope it gets better soon!
> 
> Haven't heard from Bby in a while (ok so it's been a day LOL) but was wondering how her bleeding issue was going.
> 
> Love all yall on here! I'm fixing to go cook some dinner -- white chicken chili and cornbread tonight.

Hi All.... I haven't been feeling well the past couple day.... I have been getting really bad headaches lately.... Even though its nothing new for me. I've been getting them since I was little. As of an update on the bleeding situation it stopped. Even after :sex: it wasn't there. So we're happy about that one. I'm slowly losing hope about DH and I conceiving. I know that I should stay positive but its getting harder. The DH mentioned something last night about if I conceive before January and I felt like telling him I give up. I'm just down cause every where I go I see pregnant bellies or moms with their children. I'm not one to give up easily but the way I am thinking its like God doesn't want us to have one. Well sorry for the rant. I hope everyone has a great day and sending lots of sticky :dust: to you all!

Love you all!

Welcome to everyone that has just joined. This is a great group.


----------



## SMFirst

morning all :)

again on the topic of cats - ever since I was little we've adopted cats from the SPCA - it really feels good to know you've rescued them and given them a loving home. So I guess the same could be said for adoption of a baby :)

The two cats we have now we got from the SPCA two years ago when they were aged 6 and 10yrs old, so we know they were given an extra chance at a home, since most people go for the very young cats. And they have enriched our lives beyond measure :)

It's the older one that is having kidney issues, but in the last 4 days she has been eating like crazy (finally found a food she'll eat) so we've been very happy. We give her fluids by IV every day - not as awful as it sounds and it really helps her. We'll do everything we can for as long as she holds on.

I'll try to put a pic of her (name is Momma hehe) as my avatar..

Back on the topic of TTC - today is CD10 for me, so getting close to the crucial time but we are still keeping pretty relaxed so far :)


----------



## MissSazra

CD16 for me, another day, another high so more :sex: tonight! I'm shattered and can't be bothered but I suppose I shall have to muster some energy from somewhere! Please let me have my peak or go back to a low tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> CD16 for me, another day, another high so more :sex: tonight! I'm shattered and can't be bothered but I suppose I shall have to muster some energy from somewhere! Please let me have my peak or go back to a low tomorrow! :haha:

Hang in there! It does get exhausting after a while.

Just got my computer back from repairs, so I should be around a little more than the last couple of days. Welcome to any new joiners that I missed.
I hope everyone is doing ok and much :dust: to all!


----------



## HarliRexx

*sigh* CD14 and getting impatient waiting for a smiley on my OPK. This site makes me feel really guilty about complaining and being impatient when so many on here have been trying for so long. It's just blows my mind how psycho I feel.... just a couple months ago I was totally fine just living my life thinking maybe I'll have kids someday down the road. And then once I made the decision to go off my BC I became obsessed. I want it so bad now and I think about it constantly. I actually broke down and ordered some maternity clothes I found on sale online yesterday. Time has never gone so slow in my life. And I haven't even had a TWW yet! I seriously feel so unbalanced. It's just driving me crazy waiting to O so I can at least be in the trying stage. UGGGHHH!


----------



## MissSazra

I'm the same HarliRexx. We're only in our 2nd month, having decided on the spur of the moment to try rather than wait. Now it's all consuming, and the only thing on my mind for a large part of the day!


----------



## HarliRexx

MissSazra said:


> I'm the same HarliRexx. We're only in our 2nd month, having decided on the spur of the moment to try rather than wait. Now it's all consuming, and the only thing on my mind for a large part of the day!

Good to know someone else that made a rather out of the blue decision to TTC feels the same. It still makes me feel like there's some switch that gets flipped or some chemical that gets released in your brain when you decide it's time because it just seems so bizarre to feel like this so suddenly and strongly.


----------



## MissSazra

I know exactly what you mean. We were going to wait until next spring, as we felt it would be better as I've just started a new job, but last month we just said, 'oh let's not bother using anything and see what happens', which after the 2WW turned into full blown TCC. Now I have complete baby brain and I can't think of anything I want more!


----------



## SMFirst

we knew before our wedding that we'd start trying right away, but we had for a time considered starting to try before the wedding. I even considered going off the pill in January (wedding in June) but then kept pushing it back and finally just waited until June to go off the pill. But now after several months of trying, I wish we had started trying back in the beginning of the year.

(But probably if we'd done that by murphy's law I would have actually gotten pregnant before the wedding and been feeling gross on our wedding day!)


----------



## AmandaMarie2

i need a buddy


----------



## abbi25

i need a buddy to!
If anyone can tell with the ticker what one i select as it doesnt work for me i.e html thanks!


----------



## MissSazra

We're all buddies in our little (ever growing) group, so AmandaMarie and abbi you're both more than welcome to join us! Everyone is so friendly here!


----------



## MrsMatt

oh yes we are ALL buddies just "cycling" at different times & rates... and I for one love to hear how you are all getting on. 

Please keep praying for my snoring ovaries.....


----------



## MissSazra

I think it definitely keeps you more positive when you have a bunch of lovely ladies to talk to about all of this. It has certainly helped me, even though I'm very new to it all!


----------



## abbi25

just reading all the posts and comments really helps me


----------



## SMFirst

abbi25 said:


> i need a buddy to!
> If anyone can tell with the ticker what one i select as it doesnt work for me i.e html thanks!

Hi Abbi,

Welcome

I used the "url" link for my ticker (the "html" and "link" didn't work for me either)


And welcome AmandaMarie too :)


----------



## Lindyk

MissSazra said:


> We're all buddies in our little (ever growing) group, so AmandaMarie and abbi you're both more than welcome to join us! Everyone is so friendly here!

This group is growing so fast!! It's great though


----------



## Lindyk

can anyone tell me how to add friends to the list? Some of the people are really so sweet but it's hard to follow their threads as their names are a bit odd....... No offence ladies please, it's just hard to remember


----------



## AmandaMarie2

thanks everyone!:)


----------



## abbi25

thanks very much great to meet people in the same situation!


----------



## bumblebabes

hi every1 can i join plz :flower:

i'm 10dpo and hoping for a big fat :bfp:


----------



## MrsMatt

Hello Bumblebabes loving the cutiepie avatar!!


----------



## bumblebabes

MrsMatt said:


> Hello Bumblebabes loving the cutiepie avatar!!


thanks mrsmatt

how r u getting on this month??
i am 10dpo and am getting the urge 2 test but want 2 leave it as long as i can
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissSazra

Well we have a problem ladies! 

I've had a hard, painful lump in my stomach for a few days and today decided I really should go to the doctor about it. Turns out I have an abscess and have been put on antibiotics. The doctor said they are safe to take when pregnant, but wasn't sure the effect they might have on a newly developing embryo. So if we have managed to get pregnant this cycle over the last few days I could have problems. I can't not take the tablets as it needs dealing with, and now. So looks like the :sex: will have to be put on hold as of now in this cycle, and just wait out the 2 weeks like normal. If it turns out we are pg then I'll have to see what the doctor says then.
I have to go and see my normal Dr on Tuesday about it anyway to check if it's clearing up, so will ask her what she thinks then.
Don't really know how I feel about it all. Would love to not take the tablets, but can't risk my own health at the moment! :(


----------



## MrsMatt

bumblebabes said:


> MrsMatt said:
> 
> 
> Hello Bumblebabes loving the cutiepie avatar!!
> 
> 
> thanks mrsmatt
> 
> how r u getting on this month??
> i am 10dpo and am getting the urge 2 test but want 2 leave it as long as i can
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

No change as yet.. though I was convinced I was pre-menstrual last wk.. tho it's been so long perhaps I am mistaking Ov symptoms for pre-menstrual? Hope so :) Trying to keep calm & positive....
Good luck when you do test.... hpk's are soooo expensive for the good ones... I am too scared to buy tat.... so try to hold off for a while ;)


----------



## bumblebabes

MrsMatt said:


> bumblebabes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMatt said:
> 
> 
> Hello Bumblebabes loving the cutiepie avatar!!
> 
> 
> thanks mrsmatt
> 
> how r u getting on this month??
> i am 10dpo and am getting the urge 2 test but want 2 leave it as long as i can
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> No change as yet.. though I was convinced I was pre-menstrual last wk.. tho it's been so long perhaps I am mistaking Ov symptoms for pre-menstrual? Hope so :) Trying to keep calm & positive....
> Good luck when you do test.... hpk's are soooo expensive for the good ones... I am too scared to buy tat.... so try to hold off for a while ;)Click to expand...


your rite huni just keep positive and hopefully all will go well for the 2 of us :thumbup: xxx
they are expensive lol so goin 2 try hold out till the :witch: is due


----------



## MrsMatt

Just think of our buying power for HPK's as a forum.... per unit.... any Essex TTC'ers want to chip in for a job lot??? ;) even with national shipping (inc Ireland) we'd make a saving ;)


----------



## bumblebabes

MissSazra said:


> Well we have a problem ladies!
> 
> I've had a hard, painful lump in my stomach for a few days and today decided I really should go to the doctor about it. Turns out I have an abscess and have been put on antibiotics. The doctor said they are safe to take when pregnant, but wasn't sure the effect they might have on a newly developing embryo. So if we have managed to get pregnant this cycle over the last few days I could have problems. I can't not take the tablets as it needs dealing with, and now. So looks like the :sex: will have to be put on hold as of now in this cycle, and just wait out the 2 weeks like normal. If it turns out we are pg then I'll have to see what the doctor says then.
> I have to go and see my normal Dr on Tuesday about it anyway to check if it's clearing up, so will ask her what she thinks then.
> Don't really know how I feel about it all. Would love to not take the tablets, but can't risk my own health at the moment! :(

sorry 2 hear that pet.... hope ur not 2 down
you are better off takin ur tablet tho and if the doc said there not harmful in pregnancies then maybe everything will go ok for u

because theres lots of people out there takin medication and they dont even no there preggers and everything be's go

dont worry 2 much huni hope alls well for ya :winkwink:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMatt

I agree MissSazra you know you are in existence so look after yourself IYKWIM!!

I was told that many generic antibiotics are absolutely fine for short-term use whilst preggers.... its a whole load of scaremongering mostly.

However I was advised my normal Trimethoprim is VERy dangerous in early pregnancy & even if I get cystitis from sex friction or bacteria I must not take it! ARRRGH. So far so good, though I've been wee'ing straight after sex (not washing though) to avoid it.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Wow! Our group is definately growing. Lol. Welcome to all the ladies that have joined this group. You have picked an awesome group to share, rant, and rave with. The ladies on here are absolutely amazing and no matter what they are all here for you. 

As for me, no more ridiculous bleeding and no signs of AF yet. However, DH is going out of town next week but at least its only for one day. Hoping that the bleeding issue was god's way of telling me its my turn. A girl can hope right? haha. I hope everyone has a great day and lots of sticky :dust: to all of you. 

Sideways - Thank you for everything! :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello everyone! Sorry I'm so late. I was in my training at work again today. I am glad that's over with :)

Welcome to all the new ladies! I've added you to my friends. We have a great group and have such wonderful support.

Bby -- when does your hubby get back? And I am soooo glad your bleeding is done. I'll keep my fingers crossed.
MissSazra -- sorry about the absess!! ack! I agree with MrsMatt that the antibiotics should be ok during early pregnancy. Of course, you could always google your drug to see what comes up! Just be careful and don't let the internet scare you more... I know I can get nervous by reading too much online.

To those in your TWW, I am getting excited for yall!! Keep us posted on your symptoms and stuff. A lot of the rest of us will be entering our TWW soon.

Update on me......... last night DH and I :sex: again even though I didn't get a smiley on my OPK...didn't get one this morning either. It's CD16 for me. Again, I really don't know when to expect one but it should be showing up anytime now. But I some twinges in the general area last night that made me feel like it could possibly be ovulation but I really have no friggin clue. LOL.

Positive mental vibes going out to everyone on this thread! I am excited for everyone! THIS WILL BE OUR CYCLE FOR THE :bfp: !!!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh, welcome to all the newcomers, I too have found this a great thread to read through! I've become a bit lost trying to keep track of a heap of threads, so have resorted to just keeping track of a few of the best ones!!! hehehe.

SMFirth, I hope your kitty is doing ok? I'm an animal nutter too, but both my kitties are still young right now so no issues with them. I do have a 13 year old dog though, and some of my rats are getting to be classed "old" soon too (damn their short lifespans!) it sucks when our furkids get old!!! :(

harlirexx, I *so* know what you mean! We were NTNP for ages really, not ever trying much at all we just would say 'kids will come along when they do' and not thinking much more about it. Then we decided we are getting 'older' and all of a sudden when we thought ahead by 9 months + however long until we GOT pregnant, and realised how old we'd be (I know, I know, we won't be old!!!! But we want kids while we're young...!) and hubby had his arms around me one night and said "I think I want kids.... now..." and omg, that switch flicked on me too and *ALL* I can think about is getting a BFP. RIGHT NOW. hahahaha! We tried last month with nothing, so this is only our second month now, and all I want is a BFP. And I want to be able to tell everyone. And I want a bump. And maternity clothes. And nappies. And a cot. And baby clothes! And photos of my baby. And and and and and and ...... haha. Obessed? Just a tad... ;) *sigh*

Miss Sazra, I hope you're ok, but yes for sure you need to take the pills for now, as YOU need to be in your best health to keep a baby well, and you might not even have a bubs to worry about in there yet... I can feel the tearing thoughts though! I know I'd be thinking "ohh, but if I could hold off for a couple of weeks I'd either be preggers already or into the next cycle and could take them with no worries...." haha! Don't!!!! Just take them, don't stress, and I'm sure everything will be fine. :) ((hugs))

FX for :BFP: for us all soon!!!!


----------



## Lindyk

MissSazra said:


> Well we have a problem ladies!
> 
> I've had a hard, painful lump in my stomach for a few days and today decided I really should go to the doctor about it. Turns out I have an abscess and have been put on antibiotics. The doctor said they are safe to take when pregnant, but wasn't sure the effect they might have on a newly developing embryo. So if we have managed to get pregnant this cycle over the last few days I could have problems. I can't not take the tablets as it needs dealing with, and now. So looks like the :sex: will have to be put on hold as of now in this cycle, and just wait out the 2 weeks like normal. If it turns out we are pg then I'll have to see what the doctor says then.
> I have to go and see my normal Dr on Tuesday about it anyway to check if it's clearing up, so will ask her what she thinks then.
> Don't really know how I feel about it all. Would love to not take the tablets, but can't risk my own health at the moment! :(

Very sorry to hear!! But I agree you should definitely look after you own health for now as your baby will benefit from it in the long run...... :hug:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286773200;3;29;11


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies I'm really new to this (this is my first post) me and my parter have just started ttc and I'm so excited I had my implant out just over 2weeks ago and just finished my first AF (is that rite??) So I should be ovulating on the 14th nov. I'm the same as you I'm not telling anyone until I am around 12weeks so I needed somebody to tell lol I already have a little boy called jack who's 4 in jan. I'm hoping to make some friends on here xxx


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, jacks mummy!! We have a wonderful group of first time TTC'ers. Since you already have a young'un maybe you can give all of us some pointers! :)
And you can come here to vent/gripe/brag/shoot the bull. :) Good luck to you!


----------



## Sideways 8

Where's all my ladies today?? :)


----------



## MrsMatt

I am here *waves*

For the next hour til I go for my interview :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Oooo, interview! Refresh my memory... what are you interviewing for?


----------



## MissSazra

Hi all,

Just a quick update about my horrible stomach problem. I have been back to the doctors this afternoon as I was in so much pain. They have upped the dose of the antibiotics to double the amount, but the doctor today said I was fine to have them if I am pg this month, so that has put my mind at ease and we will continue to :sex: this month! Hopefully, with twice the amount, I should recover a lot quicker! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsMatt

Sideways.... I didn't say incase I jinx my chances ;) tis a shop job to tide me over til we move house in March... easy in, easy out sort of job... and then concentrate on something with more prospects once we've moved.

MissSazra... Glad they put your mind at ease but I am sorry ur in pain :(


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks MrsMatt, hope you get the job!

Feels like I've been stabbed, it's so painful!


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh my goodness, MissSazra, I didn't realize it was that bad. Hopefully the antibiotics will kill this funk quickly! And I'm so glad to hear it won't affect the :baby: (if he/she is in there!! fx'd)

MrsMatt that's ok. Good luck!! I have a fulltime job (read: 48+ hours a week)... I'm ready to stop working so dang much. I'm trying to cut back 1 hour a day right now. Of course, I do spend a lot of time on this forum:haha:


----------



## MissSazra

It has been painful since Monday, but only today that it has gone mad and this painful. Just want these antibiotics to kick in quickly.


----------



## BbyLove5410

MissSazra- I hope you feel better soon. But good thing the medicine won't hurt the :baby: either. 

Jacks mummy- Welcome! This is a great group. 

Sideways- Well I'm not to sure on when he comes back but I believe it changed from one day to 3. So I am a little bummed about that. But its work right? 

UPDATE for me the bleeding is there but its very light pink and its off and on. Nothing to heavy, but it could be AF cause today is the day I am expecting her. However, no cramps or anything AF related. So we will see. 

THIS IS GOING TO BE OUR MONTH FOR THE :bfp:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all
I was browsing around here today and came across another thread that mentioned how many of the women that were TTC in November 2009 are now either expecting or new mommies, and it is nice to imagine that we'll be in that position ourselves come November 2011 :)

Then I decided to go back to those older 2009 TTC threads myself and found this funny little list, which maybe you've all seen before but I thought I would post it again:

(MissSazra - #17 applies to you!)

You know you're TTC when...

1. the Big 'O' no longer refers to orgasm, but instead to ovulation
2. you show everyone who will look at your bbt charts
3. every twinge is a potential sign: ovulation pain OR perhaps implantation
4. it no longer strikes you as the least bit odd to check out at the pharmacy with both HPTs and tampons in your cart.
5. you schedule your social events around your ovulation day
6. if your OPK comes up +, you cancel all social engagements that night so you can BD & lie with your legs elevated and butt up in the air afterwards
7. you talk using mysterious acronymns that only your ttc buddies understand: ttc, BD, ewcm, bbt, opk, 2ww
8. your morning motto is: "Don't talk to me until I've taken my temperature"
9. you take your temperature more than once a day (committed TTCer)
10. you refuse to finish decorating that 3rd bedroom in your new house, because you can't stand the thought of getting it just the way you want it only to have to tear it apart next month in order to make room for the nursery you'll be needing.
11. you put off buying any fall/winter clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather gets cooler.
12. you clip coupons for OPKs and HPTs
13. your doctor says, "Now take these home and inject this needle into your stomach every day" and you don't even flinch.
14. you spend more on OPKs, HPTs, and fertility supplements than you do on clothes
15. the thought of nausea makes your heart skip a beat!
16. you make a mental note of what day of your cycle it is before you say "ok" to a drink
17. you get sick but make sure you can take the medicine in case you are pregnant...and would rather stay sick if you can't take the medicine..
18. you finally look forward to mornings! Another opportunity to take and record your temp!
19. you refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life
20. you suffer silently from Infertility Vision (IV) - defined as the ability to see pink lines that nobody else can see.


----------



## MissSazra

I like that SMFirst, and indeed no.17 is most definitely me at the moment!


----------



## HarliRexx

Love the list! I haven't seen it before, thanks for sharing!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hey All, i've just spent ages catching up on missed posts (so many posts hehe)... i've been tryin not too come on here too much as although I really love chatting to everyone here (u are all great *big hugs to all* I find i'm getting too obsessed. I have got a total baby brain and cant stop thinkin about it which i've been told isn't healthy and could effect my chances of concieving!

I'm on day 13 now and when I tested first thing this morning I was still showing lows on my CBFM (during the day i'm starting to get fertile symptoms so we are going to start BD'in tonight just incase...).

Really glad you are all doing well (MissSazra - I hope you feel better soon and the antibiotics kick in quickly). My OH has been on antibiotics this last week(just finished) I was wondering if they would effect things but i'm guessing not if they told you they are ok.

When I last came on here I said a family member had just got their BFP... well now yesterday I find out a friend has got her BFP now!!!! Everyones going baby crazy :) I went to my mums for tea yerterday and she kept saying how what she had cooked was full of folic acid (hint hint to me i think) she doesnt know we are trying thou but she would love it as I know she is desperate for a grandchild.

I wish everyone BFP's - I've got a good feeling about this month!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## JJBaby1

Hello everyone!

I'm very new to the site (just found it today), but it seems like such a lovely community, I just had to join. My hubby and I are trying for baby #1. Much like many of you here, we haven't told anyone that we are trying, nor are we going to tell anyone until I'm about 12 weeks along. It feels great to tell someone! :)

I should be ovulating any day now, so I'm hoping we have a success! We tried once a few months ago, and then had to take a break for a couple months, but now we're ready to try again. I'm very nervous, and I can't believe how agonizing the whole waiting process seems to be. Both my mom and older sister had issues conceiving, so I hope I'm properly prepared for the disappointment if we have trouble too. 

Anyway, just wanted to say hello to everyone, and I'm hoping all of you get your positives! (not sure of all the lingo yet, sorry) :)


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi JJbaby and welcome!!

You sounds similar to me, not told anyone we are trying, not going to tell anyone until at least 12 weks...and also due to ovulate any day now... how long are your cycles?

:)

X


----------



## BbyLove5410

Welcome JJBaby! You will love this group. The women on here are just absolutely wonderful. So don't hesitate to rant, rave, just chat or whatever. Everyone is super nice.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello, JJBaby!! And welcome. I love BnB. I'm becoming an addict..... for all the acronyms and stuff I think there is a link to them on the main BnB page.

SMFirst I love that list!! LOL!! I reminds me of so many things I'm doing! Especially the one on the 3rd bedroom :)

Bby, keep us updated! You too, MissSazra. I hate when my friends are feeling blahhhh.

A non-update update on me. I am on CD17 and no smiley on my OPK yet. Still :sex: every other night though, regardless of what that thing says :)


----------



## ToxicFox92

How's everyone feeling today?
I'm all confused about my chart and stuff, bleh.
I've been getting horrible cramps too.
IDK anymoree :cry:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thank you Sideways! I will keep you updated. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

ToxicFox92 said:


> How's everyone feeling today?
> I'm all confused about my chart and stuff, bleh.
> I've been getting horrible cramps too.
> IDK anymoree :cry:

 
Aww hon I'm sorry. Where's that PMA you mentioned in your other thread?? I will send good vibes your way. I'm not doing any charting. I can't get too involved in this stuff or I will become absolutely obsessed. How far along are you in your cycle?


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm on CD60, and i knowww PMAPMAPMA, i'm just so confused at the mo, dunno what my body is doing :/


----------



## Lindyk

jacks mummy said:


> Hi ladies I'm really new to this (this is my first post) me and my parter have just started ttc and I'm so excited I had my implant out just over 2weeks ago and just finished my first AF (is that rite??) So I should be ovulating on the 14th nov. I'm the same as you I'm not telling anyone until I am around 12weeks so I needed somebody to tell lol I already have a little boy called jack who's 4 in jan. I'm hoping to make some friends on here xxx

Welcome Jack's Mummy!!! :hug: There are so many lovely ladies here and it really does help to vent and they always get back to you. Don't worry about the abbreviations if you are not use to them, just say what you thinking and feeling.

Best of luck to you.

I am now 6 days past ovulation and is really praying for a "BFP" a big fat positive!!! :bfp:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286773200;0;29;11


----------



## JJBaby1

turtlebeach said:


> Hi JJbaby and welcome!!
> 
> You sounds similar to me, not told anyone we are trying, not going to tell anyone until at least 12 weks...and also due to ovulate any day now... how long are your cycles?
> 
> :)
> 
> X

Thanks for the welcome! My cycles are usually 28 days, so that means I should be ovulating today or tomorrow. It's kind of tricky to figure all this out, but I'm one of those women who can definitely tell when I'm ovulating. I also bought one of those ovulating kits from the drugstore, just in case. Negative this morning, but hopefully positive tomorrow. Hoping this is the month for all of us! Is this your first cycle trying?


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways 8 said:


> Hello, JJBaby!! And welcome. I love BnB. I'm becoming an addict..... for all the acronyms and stuff I think there is a link to them on the main BnB page.
> 
> SMFirst I love that list!! LOL!! I reminds me of so many things I'm doing! Especially the one on the 3rd bedroom :)
> 
> Bby, keep us updated! You too, MissSazra. I hate when my friends are feeling blahhhh.
> 
> A non-update update on me. I am on CD17 and no smiley on my OPK yet. Still :sex: every other night though, regardless of what that thing says :)

I think thats probably the best way to go... from reading posts on here it seems like people have more luck just BD'in lots near the right time rather than reading sticks etc...


----------



## SMFirst

Welcome JJBaby - good luck with "catching the eggy" as they say :)

ToxicFox - Do you think the Agnus castus is doing anything?


----------



## Sideways 8

Yeah tonight is our night for BD but then if we go every other night that leads me up to Monday night.. hubby will be out of town so we'll need to go twice in a row at some point, but, no problem with me!!! LOL. I have the Big O every time.... do you ladies?


----------



## turtlebeach

JJBaby1 said:


> turtlebeach said:
> 
> 
> Hi JJbaby and welcome!!
> 
> You sounds similar to me, not told anyone we are trying, not going to tell anyone until at least 12 weks...and also due to ovulate any day now... how long are your cycles?
> 
> :)
> 
> X
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! My cycles are usually 28 days, so that means I should be ovulating today or tomorrow. It's kind of tricky to figure all this out, but I'm one of those women who can definitely tell when I'm ovulating. I also bought one of those ovulating kits from the drugstore, just in case. Negative this morning, but hopefully positive tomorrow. Hoping this is the month for all of us! Is this your first cycle trying?Click to expand...

We have been trying for 2 months but this is technically my first fertile month (its a very long story thou) I was on antibiotics for a medical condition which my doc originally told me were ok to take when trying... when i went back to him after 2 months of trying he told me they werent ok to take as they stop the egg from bein released (therefore making it pretty much impossible)... I was really mad at the time!!!! so although we have been trying for 2 months... i'm now off the tablets so this is the first offical month when its actually possible (hopefully that makes sense!!)

My cycles are 30 days so we should be testing around the same time too!


----------



## turtlebeach

Do any of you girls find grapefruit juice helps with CM?

I don't have too much problem with lack of cm but this month I got some grapefruit juice just to see if it worked really... but i've had no difference from drinking it at all...

Just wondered if anyone finds it works for them or if its just an old wives tale?


----------



## JJBaby1

turtlebeach said:


> JJBaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtlebeach said:
> 
> 
> Hi JJbaby and welcome!!
> 
> You sounds similar to me, not told anyone we are trying, not going to tell anyone until at least 12 weks...and also due to ovulate any day now... how long are your cycles?
> 
> :)
> 
> X
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! My cycles are usually 28 days, so that means I should be ovulating today or tomorrow. It's kind of tricky to figure all this out, but I'm one of those women who can definitely tell when I'm ovulating. I also bought one of those ovulating kits from the drugstore, just in case. Negative this morning, but hopefully positive tomorrow. Hoping this is the month for all of us! Is this your first cycle trying?Click to expand...
> 
> We have been trying for 2 months but this is technically my first fertile month (its a very long story thou) I was on antibiotics for a medical condition which my doc originally told me were ok to take when trying... when i went back to him after 2 months of trying he told me they werent ok to take as they stop the egg from bein released (therefore making it pretty much impossible)... I was really mad at the time!!!! so although we have been trying for 2 months... i'm now off the tablets so this is the first offical month when its actually possible (hopefully that makes sense!!)
> 
> My cycles are 30 days so we should be testing around the same time too!Click to expand...

Omg I bet this last month was very frustrating for you! You are now my official TTC buddy. :) Hopefully this time next year, we will be first time mommies!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Yeah tonight is our night for BD but then if we go every other night that leads me up to Monday night.. hubby will be out of town so we'll need to go twice in a row at some point, but, no problem with me!!! LOL. I have the Big O every time.... do you ladies?

I am in the same boat with you. DH is going out of town so we need to BD the same as you. Lol. Its necessary to have the big O. Haha. I always do for sure.


----------



## turtlebeach

> Omg I bet this last month was very frustrating for you! You are now my official TTC buddy. :) Hopefully this time next year, we will be first time mommies!

It was VERY frustrating!! I didn't say anything to the doc (even thou I felt like screaming and shouting like a mad woman) I was almost crying!!! I felt like all the effort we made to concieve during those 2 months was wasted...but at least it means i feel even more positive this month! I will probably be testing early as I doubt I will be able to wait... so fingers crossed for us both!!!! x


----------



## turtlebeach

BbyLove5410 said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah tonight is our night for BD but then if we go every other night that leads me up to Monday night.. hubby will be out of town so we'll need to go twice in a row at some point, but, no problem with me!!! LOL. I have the Big O every time.... do you ladies?
> 
> I am in the same boat with you. DH is going out of town so we need to BD the same as you. Lol. Its necessary to have the big O. Haha. I always do for sure.Click to expand...

I read somewhere it increases your chances of concieving if you have the big O... something to do with the vibrations helping things... not sure if its true however!!!


----------



## SMFirst

hehe - For me the Big O doesn't always happen every time, depends on the position ;) I know I've read that it's helpful to get the spermies moving but meh..

hey JJBaby1 - I think your screen name and mine might be similar (mine's our initials and "First" is for our 1st baby)


----------



## ToxicFox92

I have trouble keeping up with this thread :(


----------



## JJBaby1

SMFirst said:


> hehe - For me the Big O doesn't always happen every time, depends on the position ;) I know I've read that it's helpful to get the spermies moving but meh..
> 
> hey JJBaby1 - I think your screen name and mine might be similar (mine's our initials and "First" is for our 1st baby)

Ha! Why yes it is! We are so creative. :)


----------



## SMFirst

turtlebeach said:


> Do any of you girls find grapefruit juice helps with CM?
> 
> I don't have too much problem with lack of cm but this month I got some grapefruit juice just to see if it worked really... but i've had no difference from drinking it at all...
> 
> Just wondered if anyone finds it works for them or if its just an old wives tale?

I don't think it increases CM, but I've read lots that says somehow even though grapefruit juice is acidic, it helps create an alkaline (ie sperm friendly) environment. I've been trying to drink some every day as well as taking the Evening Primrose Oil pills for the same purpose.


----------



## ToxicFox92

Yeah I'm drinking the grapefruit juice too, i dunno how it works, but it sure as hell tastes good :D


----------



## turtlebeach

That makes sense then cos it sure didn't increase my CM its no different to other months.

Oh well at least i've done everything possible this month then...and although OH commented that i'd got grapefruit juice when I don't normally buy it he didnt know why hehehe (he probably would have thought I had gone completely loooopy he already calls me obsessed!!!)

x


----------



## ToxicFox92

turtlebeach said:


> That makes sense then cos it sure didn't increase my CM its no different to other months.
> 
> Oh well at least i've done everything possible this month then...and although OH commented that i'd got grapefruit juice when I don't normally buy it he didnt know why hehehe (he probably would have thought I had gone completely loooopy he already calls me obsessed!!!)
> 
> x

hehe, it's crazy what we do/buy if we think it helps eh :happydance:


----------



## turtlebeach

Hehe yep toxicfox! I've spent a fortune so far.... (worth every penny thou :baby:)


----------



## coco83

hi everyone,

well my update is that my AF decided to visit me 2 days late so have missed the boat this month!! tested on tues morn and negative and by tues eve it decided to appear!!
how is everyone doing?


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi Coco

Sorry to hear you got you AF :nope:

I wish you all the luck in the world for next cycle hun x


----------



## WinterSong4

I am new to the forum so I am not familiar with the regulars on here :(. I have been TTC for 2 years with the hubby. No luck. Just recently I thought I really was this time but, same as you, my AF decided to rear its ugly head! lol 

It's frustrating though when you hear stories about women who bled like their regular flows during the first 3-4 months and never knew they were pregnant. My mom was that way with all three of her children. Bled heavy 7 days around the time of her period every month. She assumed it was her period but, found out she was 3 months in! So weird....

Maybe next time for us eh? lol


----------



## coco83

hi wintersong4,
am sorry to hear that u have not had any success so far. i have only just started ttc (3 cycles) and am getting frustrated so i cant even imagine how u feel. I have a family member in a similar situation to u and she has finally started the process of getting checked out after a long wait to see doctors. Both her and hubby and getting different tests done to see if there is anything wrong. they have been ttc fot 4 yrs but only decided to get checked out this year. Maybe its something worth looking into.
In one way that is why we decided to try now rather than later just in case it doesnt happen for us either. hope it all works out for u xx


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi Winter song - I can't imagine how frustrating that must feel you must be a very strong person. I'm sending you loads of fairydust and really hope that next cycle works for you hun.


----------



## MissSazra

Wow, I go out for a few hours and miss 3 pages of chat! Welcome to all the new people joining the group. Not going to :sex: tonight, even with another high, as a) my stomach still hurts, and b) I just can't be bothered after 5 times in 4 days! lol


----------



## rducky

Hello Everyone! This thread is moving so fast, I can't keep up. I was out today and missed 5 pages of posts.

Welcome to all the new ladies!

MissSazra, I hope you are seeing some improvement with the antibiotics. You should be fairly safe with the pills as if you are PG, there is still no placenta to transfer anything to the baby. Hopefully you feel better soon.

SMfirst, what date was your wedding? Mine was June 26th, 2010. I think we were just a few weeks apart going by your ticker! We were only engaged for 6 months (but I've known him for 12 years). I quit my pill in November and my cycles still aren't regular. I kinda wish we'd really started TTC before the wedding, but I also didn't want to be PG and feeling yucky at the wedding.

I am on CD25, 5 or 6 DPO, depending on which day the egg decided to pop. I got a peak reading on CBFM on CD19. No obvious symptoms, except maybe a tiny bit of breast soreness? I think I might be just in my head! Really trying hard to not symptom-spot...it's really annoying that most early pregnancy symptoms can also be PMS symptoms...If I go by my average cycle length, AF is due in 7 days. But, since going off the pill last November I've had cycles from 26-37 days long.

:dust: to all!


----------



## SMFirst

MissSazra said:


> Wow, I go out for a few hours and miss 3 pages of chat! Welcome to all the new people joining the group. Not going to :sex: tonight, even with another high, as a) my stomach still hurts, and b) I just can't be bothered after 5 times in 4 days! lol

I think for your well-being, taking a night off will be ok (and you've probably got a plentiful "supply" in there already hehe)

Hope your stomach feels better soon!


----------



## WinterSong4

Thank you Turtlebeach and Coco83. It is VERY frustrating! Especially when you have future grandparents and great grandparents asking you about it!! My hubby is an only child and the ONLY child on his moms side so, his grandparents are VERY eager lol

I try to stay strong and just keep telling myself that it will happen....just hope sooner than later!


----------



## coco83

i know how u feel wintersong4 with the family always asking!even though they dont even know we are ttc for this reason!! dont give up hope someday when u have stopped thinking and worrying it will just happen, it is easier said than done i know! FX's for u and everyone trying to ttc x


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, Winter!! I love how our group keeps growing!

Well guys, looks like my IT department caught wind of me spending so much time on here LOL. Of course I'm only assuming this. But now when I visit the BnB website I get this message that says I have a quota of 10 minutes or so every hour. I didn't think I was going over that anyway, but oh well! I'll be less chatty for the next little while. What's silly is I'm more worried about people knowing I'm TTC than I am about my crappy productivity LOL. Oh well :)

coco, sorry about AF :( Good luck for the next cycle!!

Winter, you have been TTC a while. I'm so sorry! You are very strong like another poster said! There is a lot of support on this forum as well as this thread. We hope you'll be a regular too!


Ok. I just did another OPK today. I made sure to wait until I hadn't peed for 4 hours like the directions say. I got a circle instead of a smiley but the test line on the strip was a bit darker! And... I had some almost-EW CM in my underwear! Must be getting close to ov time! :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

PS MissSazra... congrats on entering the TWW! FX'ed for you!!!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks Sideways, I hadn't even realised I'd crossed over into the 2WW, you'd think I'd have known that! lol My monitor is still giving me highs, haven't had a peak day, but we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## rducky

Sideways, you're lucky you can even get on BnB at work. Where I work we have a ton of pages that are blocked, not even a 10 minute limit!


----------



## Sideways 8

Yeah I am lucky. The bad part is, I spend way less time on the internet than some folks out there. You'd be surprised (or not?) that a lot of people seem to get paid to surf all day long....


----------



## SMFirst

yeah I should be careful here at work- we don't have too many restrictions but with the amount of time I've been playing on here it'll be flagged soon! (but it's just so much better than work stuff!!) 

ps - welcome Winter - sorry for your struggles but hang in there!


----------



## HarliRexx

hehe I am totally sneaky about getting on here at work. Not so much a big deal that I'm on the web but definitlely don't want anyone to see what type of site it is!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey for those of you looking for cute maternity clothes, someone on here recommended ASOS.com. I love these!


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> Hey for those of you looking for cute maternity clothes, someone on here recommended ASOS.com. I love these!

Alot of those clothes are super cute (the jackets especially) but somehow I can't see myself wearing skinny jeans with a big belly!! :haha:


----------



## Sideways 8

Ha!! I rarely wear skinny jeans now. I am small enough to, I'm 5'2, 115lbs. I just like a little room in my pants!


----------



## HarliRexx

Wow... I'm recovering from a doozy of a migraine last night. Haven't had one in years.... absolutley miserable. But I love how your pets can tell when you're not feeling well. My corgis snuggled me for hours! 

So.... I was so off kilter this morning from having such a rough night, that I almost peed without using my OPK. And guess what... good thing I remembered at the last second or I would have missed my SMILEY!!! :happydance: YAY! 1st official BD tonight!!! And thank goodness it decided to wait a day. Sheesh would that have been a bummer!


----------



## MrsMatt

time to get busy Harli!!

Love the wabbit in your avatar :)


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks! That's my sweetie pie Toffee Boy! I'm like Elmyra from Tiny Toons with him if you know that show! I'm always squeezing and kissing him hard but he loves it!


----------



## MrsMatt

awww good he likes a cuddle :) my gerbils are a bit small to squeeze but they love to be held and kissed (well they never struggle or bite LOL)


----------



## HarliRexx

Exactly! That has to mean they like it, right?


----------



## SMFirst

Elmyra, hehe

Our other cat is 18 pounds so he's hefty enough to take a good squeeze - he pretends he doesn't like it but then looks at us like "why'd you stop?" hehe


----------



## HarliRexx

An 18lb kitty WOULD make for good squeezin'! My bunny is a natural...liked(or tolerated) kissing and squeezing from the start. My corgis however took years of training LOL. But now I do think they actually like it and see it as a pleasant expression of affection.


----------



## MissSazra

HarliRexx said:


> Thanks! That's my sweetie pie Toffee Boy! I'm like Elmyra from Tiny Toons with him if you know that show! I'm always squeezing and kissing him hard but he loves it!

I have changed my avatar to a pic of my cute bunny, who is called Toffee! She's a real cutie, who would just sit and be stroked forever. Once you stop she always stays hoping you'll start again!


----------



## HarliRexx

OMG!!!! your bunny is SO beautiful! That picture could be in a calendar! I can't believe our bunnies have the same name! And their color is similar too! Tan and brown harlequin!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello Ladies~

Just wanted to stop by and see how everyone was doing. 
Harli - Consider yourself lucky, I get migraines on a regular basis. Its no fun. But its nice to know that you are feeling better. 

Sending lots of sticky :dust: to everyone.


----------



## MissSazra

HarliRexx said:


> OMG!!!! your bunny is SO beautiful! That picture could be in a calendar! I can't believe our bunnies have the same name! And their color is similar too! Tan and brown harlequin!

Awww, thanks, she is a real little poser. I have loads of great pics cos she loves having her photo taken!


----------



## Sideways 8

I love bunnies!!! Especially the lop-eared ones. :) 

Still no smiley on my OPK. Time is ticking... tick tock tick tock....

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## HarliRexx

What CD are you on sideways? I got my 1st smiley today! On CD16


----------



## Sideways 8

I am on CD17. I think..... :checks calendar: Cycle is getting so long it's hard to keep up LOL. My last cycle was 39 so I'm not too worried about not getting the positive yet. Good luck, Harli!! Lots of :sex: then the TWW. Hopefully I can join you guys in the TWW soon!


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks! We really have to make this cycle count because I just found out it's likely my DH will be working out of town around my next O! No pressure or anything!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Well, we were on schedule to BD last night, but we had guests and didn't get wrapped up until 11pm, so it was too late for us (DH gets up at 5:30am for work...). I was a little distressed but now I think it's ok because I don't think it's Ov time yet anyway.. But tonight for sure :) And now it's Friday which is good all around.

Hope you get a smiley soon Sideways8 

MissSazra and Harli I love your Toffee bunnies! That looks like a perfect Easter picture of girl Toffee!
That is weird they have the same name pretty much!


----------



## Sideways 8

LOL. DH will be out of town Monday night, and won't get back till late Tuesday. So, Murphy's Law dictates that I'll get my smiley face on Monday.....


----------



## HarliRexx

Ohhh no! I sure hope not!


----------



## Sideways 8

I hope not, too!! Monday is CD20, so we'd be getting realllllyyy close. I'll just have to make sure we BD Sunday night, then Tuesday night when he gets home.

Oh yeah -- we used Preseed last night. So we've been using it just as a general lube, but only externally. Last night I actually used an applicator thingy. Don't really have any positive or negative comments about the stuff, I just hope it does its job when the time comes!


----------



## HarliRexx

I hope it does for both of us! I'll be trying it out tonight :)


----------



## turtlebeach

Hey all I love catching up on all the posts when I get home from work. I don't access it at work as my boss keeps record of all the sites that have been accessed (and this one really would start rumours!!!!)...

I'm on day 14 so we :sex: last night (my monitor is still staying low thou but last month i jumped straight from low to peak) i've had signs which I think mean i'm fertile? Lots of clear stretchy CM, and high sex drive (which I dont tend to have at any other time during the month so I always know!)
We are therefore ignoring the clear blue monitor and doing what my body tells me (worth a try anyway)...

So hopefully the :spermy: will catch the egg even if its not there quite yet...

Going to :sex: again tonight and every day (hopefully - sometimes i have to nag OH cos hes tired) until about day 18... lucky its the weekend! TTC is knackering!!! 

We have decided we aren't going to watch the fireworks tonight... but make our own instead!!! :)

HoooRAH!!!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi all, just catching up after going out to the fireworks. They were so pretty, I love firework night!


----------



## SMFirst

What were the fireworks for?


----------



## MissSazra

It's bonfire night here in the UK, so loads of displays all over the country!


----------



## Sideways 8

Cool! Well like turtle I've decided to either cut out this site completely at work or maybe I'll peek in here and there :)

Just did another OPK, still just a circle. I'm not getting too impatient yet but I can feel myself getting that way before too long! LOL. Still going to just :sex: every other night until I get some kind of answer. Not sure if my LH surge has already come and gone... doubt it... but, if I think it has then according to SMEP you just :sex: every other night until either AF shows up or CD35. I won't be taking any HPT's until at the minimum CD39 since that's how long my last cycle was!

Sorry for rambling!!! How is everyone doing this Friday??


----------



## Sideways 8

PS -- I read somewhere that spermies like cool environments so this cooler weather ought to do some good!! :)


----------



## SMFirst

MissSazra said:


> It's bonfire night here in the UK, so loads of displays all over the country!

Is that Guy Faulks day?


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> PS -- I read somewhere that spermies like cool environments so this cooler weather ought to do some good!! :)

Good point! My DH works outside for the most part so hopefully he should be well cooled off!! hehe


----------



## MissSazra

SMFirst said:


> MissSazra said:
> 
> 
> It's bonfire night here in the UK, so loads of displays all over the country!
> 
> Is that Guy Faulks day?Click to expand...

Yes it is. We saw a really wonderful show, they were fantastic!


----------



## rducky

How is everyone today?

Turtlebeach and Sideways, good luck catching that egg!

I'm at 7DPO and no new symptoms to report. I'm feeling pretty calm so far. I'm gonna try to wait until at least next Saturday to test if no AF by then.

:dust: to all!


----------



## Lindyk

rducky said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> Turtlebeach and Sideways, good luck catching that egg!
> 
> I'm at 7DPO and no new symptoms to report. I'm feeling pretty calm so far. I'm gonna try to wait until at least next Saturday to test if no AF by then.
> 
> :dust: to all!

Thank you soooooo much rducky!!!! I am also PRAYING for NO :AF:!!!!!

I wish I could say the same about being patient though!!! 


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286773200;7;29;11


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning everyone! Still no smiley on the OPK. rducky and lindy, stay patient!! I know it's hard! :)


----------



## SMFirst

well I guess I have another item to add to the "You know you're TTC when..." List:

- When you think you are ovulating but stuck in traffic and it's all you can do not to ditch the car and run home!!

But of course I got home in good time, and feeling hopeful now! Ov may actually be today or tomorrow anyway :)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend (being on the west coast I think I am in the last time zone so it's Sat morning now for us)


----------



## Sideways 8

good luck, SM!!


----------



## Lindyk

Sideways 8 said:


> Good morning everyone! Still no smiley on the OPK. rducky and lindy, stay patient!! I know it's hard! :)

Thank you :Hugs: 

I know when I did mine I used the Clear Blue OPK and was so despondent on my second pack and the one morning I peed on the stick as I did every morning for the past two week and completely forgot about my test next thing my hubby comes through and ask is this smiley a good thing!!!! Well I tell you.... needless to say I was SUPER :happydance excited!!! So your day will hopefully come soon!!! 

So lots and lots of :dust: for you!!!! 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286773200;7;29;11
:baby:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hi Ladies.

Just wanted to drop in and say hi and I hope everyone is doing well. 

An update on me, well I was spotting a little yesterday and the day before but now its gone. I was supposed to get a visit from AF on the 4th but nothing. I was experiencing light cramps and lower back aches nothing like when AF is visiting but now I am feeling fine. Does anyone think that it could possibly be the implantation process? And how long should I wait until I take a test? I don't want to get mine or my DH's hopes up but part of me "feels different". Hoping that it's my turn but not trying to make myself believe that I am. Well FXed ladies. 

Hoping for all of us to get our :bfp:


----------



## Sideways 8

Not sure, Bby. I have heard that implantation symptoms are very similar to light AF. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! I am not sure when to test, but... if it is implantation I would wait 5-6 days before testing. Good luck! 

Lindy -- thanks! I'm hoping it comes soon too. I'm not getting impatient yet, as today is *only* CD18. If it's still like this a week from now I'll probably start spazzing, LOL! I think it's so cool that your DH found the smiley face :) I am not comfortable letting my DH know that I'm using an OPK... I think he feels pressured enough that we're DTD every other day.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thank you sideways. I guess I'm just nervous and anxious. Haha.


----------



## SMFirst

FXed for you BbyLove :)


----------



## MissSazra

Keeping everything crossed for you BbyLove, let's hope you're our first BFP! Xx


----------



## Lindyk

MissSazra....... Tons and Tons of :spermy: :dust: for you!!!!!

I am just :pray: for our :bfp: on Thursday!!!! and that the :witch: stays very far away from me!!! 

Now go :sex: so that you can = :baby: and we can be preggers together....:happydance:


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286773200;7;29;11


----------



## Lindyk

GN Ladies...... me going to :sleep: now

lots of :dust: and thoughts to you all.


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286773200;7;29;11


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thanks to all the ladies that have their FXed for me. I need all the luck I can get. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm very excited for everyone!!! :happydance: Lots of sticky :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Sideways 8

CD19 and I got my smiley!!!!!! We didn't BD last night (it would have been our every-other-night night...) because hubby had a headache and he kinda pissed me off.... I kept telling him to kiss me and he would only kiss me like you would kiss your mom -- just little pecks. Ugh. 

Anyway, :sex: tonight and hopefully we'll catch that eggy!! He's out of town tomorrow so I'm super nervous.


----------



## rducky

Sideways, I hope everything works out for you today. You're still in good time.

Bbylove, please keep us posted on what's going on with you. I have my fingers crossed!

Lindyk, you're testing on Thursday? How many DPO are you? I am feeling nervous now.

MissSazra, hope you're catching that egg!

:dust: to all!


----------



## HarliRexx

YAY for smiley sideways! Don't be nervous, have fun! 

Pretty sure I O yesterday... got my smiley on Fri and BD. Then felt some stuff going on down there on Sat, which I'm guessing had to do with O. So today will be our 2nd round of BD in our every other day routine.

:dust: to all!


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks rducky and Harli! I'm glad I'll finally be able to join the TWW club with the rest of you this cycle!! lol


----------



## Lindyk

Sideways I'm sorry your night didn't work out the way you wanted but hey :winkwink: ...... that's normally when the best things happens ....So yay :happydance: for your smiley and!!!! for your :spermy: today!!!! And here is LOTS OF :dust: for you!!!

Rducky I am 9dpo!!! :happydance: Yay!!! I am so excited I am really feeling positive!! My bbs started aching last night and I have been feeling very dizzy today and I have made sure I have eaten allot so it can be hunger!! Trying not to get to excited but at the moment I am already on :cloud9:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286773200;8;29;11


----------



## Sideways 8

Aww Lindy thanks! Since we're wanting a girl, it may benefit us that he's out of town tomorrow night.. and we BD tonight so according to some of the 'techniques' for making a baby girl will be there for us -- DTD before you ovulate. [I read about these on another thread.....] If I got my smiley this morning then I could ov tomorrow....

Good luck to you too!! I'm super excited for all of us!!!

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Lindyk

rducky said:


> Sideways, I hope everything works out for you today. You're still in good time.
> 
> Bbylove, please keep us posted on what's going on with you. I have my fingers crossed!
> 
> Lindyk, you're testing on Thursday? How many DPO are you? I am feeling nervous now.
> 
> MissSazra, hope you're catching that egg!
> 
> :dust: to all!

Rducky how many dpo are you?


----------



## MissSazra

Hi all, hope everyone is ok.

I'm on CD20 and yet another high on the monitor. We stopped :sex: Tuesday though due to the pain I'm in (although the antibiotics have finally kicked in and it's looking a lot better, still very painful though). So I might already be out for this month. My iphone app said I was most likely fertile between 31st Oct and 3rd Nov, with ov predicted at 1st Nov, so we have that covered if that's the case.

Sending you all lots of :dust: Xx


----------



## SMFirst

now we can move on to discuss the TWW stresses and symptoms :)

I joined another thread for November testers to see what the stats were for all of us TTC in one month:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/431741-november-testers.html

should be interesting...


----------



## flyingduster

I'm on CD13 now, so just waiting on some EWCM to indicate something this week, and I'll be into the TWW too!!! I think, if nothing comes by xmas, that I will have to start trying out these OPKs too though... haha!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck flyingduster! And good luck to everyone else :)


----------



## turtlebeach

I need some help here girls....

I've been using my clear blue fertility monitor... 

The way I understand it, it works by monitoring estrogen and LH surge. Before you have your LH surge (peak) which triggers the egg release your estrogen rises (this shows as high on the machine). So technically you should get up to 5 days high before your peak.

The last 2 months my machine has jumped straight from low to peak and given me no high days so therefore no warning. do you think this means something is wrong??

I got my peak today (luckily on Thursday night I felt like i was fertile - I had lots of clear stretchy CM and also felt the horn which is a real sign of mother nature telling you the time is right.... we ignored the machine and :sex: . We were too tired FRiday but last night (saturday) we ignored the machine saying low again and :sex: - this morning i got the peak so we are going to BD tonight and again tomorrow and maybe the next day too... (i'm so glad i trusted my body rather than the machine)...

I'm just confused as to why my estrogen is low? or not rising as it should?


----------



## SMFirst

turtlebeach - I think you are definitely right to listen to your body over the machine. Sounds like you BD at the right times! Good luck!
Your estrogen levels might not be low exactly (or anything to be worried about) but maybe it's just something in the sensitivity in the machine..
(I've never used the fertility monitor though so maybe others have more insight)


And good luck to you flyingduster

And everyone else too of course!


I have another question though: I've read a couple of threads where there are concerns about "performance anxiety" or difficulties under pressure in the aspect of BD.. 
We haven't had this issue but now I am a little concerned about being too insistent on which nights we BD (or saying it needs to be now!).

Anyone have any tips on how to keep BD'ing stressfree?


----------



## turtlebeach

Thanks SMfirst. I hope its nothing to worry about... its frustrating thou that i paid all that money for the monitor thinking it would show us 'an extra 5 fertile days' and its not registering!!!

I'm glad i listened to my body - i guess it says a lot really...all these things available to help us all but really we should just listen to good old mother nature!!!

We are going to BD tonight, tomorrow and next day (or try to atleast) hopefully that should catch eggy!

x


----------



## rducky

Lindyk said:


> Rducky how many dpo are you?

I am 8 or 9 DPO, depending on which day the egg actually popped. I had my first peak on CBFM on CD19 and I'm CD28 now. No major symptoms to report though.


----------



## rducky

turtlebeach said:


> I need some help here girls....
> 
> I've been using my clear blue fertility monitor...
> 
> The way I understand it, it works by monitoring estrogen and LH surge. Before you have your LH surge (peak) which triggers the egg release your estrogen rises (this shows as high on the machine). So technically you should get up to 5 days high before your peak.
> 
> The last 2 months my machine has jumped straight from low to peak and given me no high days so therefore no warning. do you think this means something is wrong??
> 
> I got my peak today (luckily on Thursday night I felt like i was fertile - I had lots of clear stretchy CM and also felt the horn which is a real sign of mother nature telling you the time is right.... we ignored the machine and :sex: . We were too tired FRiday but last night (saturday) we ignored the machine saying low again and :sex: - this morning i got the peak so we are going to BD tonight and again tomorrow and maybe the next day too... (i'm so glad i trusted my body rather than the machine)...
> 
> I'm just confused as to why my estrogen is low? or not rising as it should?

The same thing happened to me this month. My first month I had 2 days of High readings.
Luckily, I also went with the signs my body was giving me. I don't know what the explanation is. I figure it probably has to do with the levels of hormones that the machine detects.


----------



## turtlebeach

Its weird isn't it.. I guess the monitor is set to a certain level and only detects if it goes over a certain point or something. Its annoying thou. I find reading the sticks helps as well. I kept them from last month and compared and have found that I have just 1 line then the day before my peak the second line appears really faintly and then on my peak it shows darker.


----------



## HarliRexx

SMFirst said:


> turtlebeach - I think you are definitely right to listen to your body over the machine. Sounds like you BD at the right times! Good luck!
> Your estrogen levels might not be low exactly (or anything to be worried about) but maybe it's just something in the sensitivity in the machine..
> (I've never used the fertility monitor though so maybe others have more insight)
> 
> 
> And good luck to you flyingduster
> 
> And everyone else too of course!
> 
> 
> I have another question though: I've read a couple of threads where there are concerns about "performance anxiety" or difficulties under pressure in the aspect of BD..
> We haven't had this issue but now I am a little concerned about being too insistent on which nights we BD (or saying it needs to be now!).
> 
> Anyone have any tips on how to keep BD'ing stressfree?

Well, we are just starting out at this, but we are really trying to keep things light. We actually laugh and joke around during foreplay alot... making silly comments like "would you like some hot foot action?" Then we giggle and one of us yells "Hey! This baby makin' is serious stuff! Get ahold of yourself!" It does take the edge off because we are both a bit nervous since this is our first try at TTC.


----------



## brunette

Hi there I could do with a buddy too! 
Also TTC #1, started in September. 
LMP 5th Sept and keep getting :BFN: !! Saw my doctor who is putting it down to being stressed :wacko:
Good Luck


----------



## BbyLove5410

Welcome brunette! You will really enjoy this group of ladies they are the best! So no matter if you want to rant, rave or just chat these wonderful ladies will certainly be here for you, including me. :)

Update on me: Well still spotting off and on. But having mild cramps and lower back aches. Going to test either Friday or Monday just depends on when DH gets paid. But at least the spotting isn't really bad. Still not giving up on the hopes of a :bfp: I will keep you all updated.


----------



## MissSazra

Ooooooh, I'm keeping everything crossed for you BbyLove! It's great to be excited for other people and not just yourself! Let's hope it's your month! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning (or afternoon) to you ladies.
Hubby and I :sex: last night and this morning I got a negative on my OPK. I'm beginning to wonder about these things LOL. Oh well! Like some of you it's best to just stick to mother nature. I was definitely in the mood regardless, so hopefully that's a good sign! I have no idea if I'm in the TWW though. Remember yesterday I got my smiley on the OPK but the line wasn't very dark at all. It was there (kind of).. maybe I just caught the tail end of my surge or something (????)

As far as keeping BD stress-free, I would love an answer as well. If my DH had a higher sex drive this wouldn't be so difficult for him (and me). I never heard of a guy who could go for weeks without :sex: like my DH. UGH. We had this issue way before we TTC though.

Welcome, brunette! We need all the support we can get. FX'd that you get your :bfp: soon!

Bby -- good luck! I'm with MissSazra. It's good to feel excited for someone else! :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

MissSazra said:


> Ooooooh, I'm keeping everything crossed for you BbyLove! It's great to be excited for other people and not just yourself! Let's hope it's your month! Xx

Thank you MissSazra. I hope for everyone to get their :bfp: really soon.


----------



## SMFirst

Harli - that's too funny :) glad you guys keep it light :)

This month I didn't have as noticable cramping that I normally get during Ov, so I hope we timed it right (and I hope I actually Ov'd - I don't know what the frequency of anov cycles is... ? )

Our small issue with BD is my DH sometimes seems to be more interested in watching TV, but then falls asleep! Or just falls asleep early in general.. But it hasn't really interfered yet..

Well hope everyone has a good start of the week!


----------



## turtlebeach

I always thought my OH has a low sex drive too (but its just tiredness really)- Last month we BD so much around the fertile time that we didnt BD again until last week...

I think when you both work full time and run a house and have loads to do you are just both so tired it gets pushed to one side sometimes!

Saying that thou this month so far hes been really good. I havent had to nag him at all yet (hehe) - I think now after a few months of not having any luck he realises that it does actually matter WHEN we BD where as before he was like 'im tired lets try another night'...

We have managed to BD last Thursday, Sat, and Sun so far (and planning to BD again tonight and tomorrow) - I have kept my secret weapon (an underwear set that he loves - full works complete with stockings/suspenders lol) which always works :)


----------



## turtlebeach

BbyLove5410 said:


> Welcome brunette! You will really enjoy this group of ladies they are the best! So no matter if you want to rant, rave or just chat these wonderful ladies will certainly be here for you, including me. :)
> 
> Update on me: Well still spotting off and on. But having mild cramps and lower back aches. Going to test either Friday or Monday just depends on when DH gets paid. But at least the spotting isn't really bad. Still not giving up on the hopes of a :bfp: I will keep you all updated.

BbyLove - things are sounding promising!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed 4 u... maybe you will be the first need a buddy BFP!


----------



## rducky

We have an issue with low sex drive too, but I suppose part of it is because I work nights, and DH works days. And, when I am home, he stays up way later than I do. Sideways, I totally understand because we had this problem before TTC also.


----------



## Lindyk

brunette said:


> Hi there I could do with a buddy too!
> Also TTC #1, started in September.
> LMP 5th Sept and keep getting :BFN: !! Saw my doctor who is putting it down to being stressed :wacko:
> Good Luck

Welcome


----------



## BbyLove5410

turtlebeach said:


> BbyLove5410 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome brunette! You will really enjoy this group of ladies they are the best! So no matter if you want to rant, rave or just chat these wonderful ladies will certainly be here for you, including me. :)
> 
> Update on me: Well still spotting off and on. But having mild cramps and lower back aches. Going to test either Friday or Monday just depends on when DH gets paid. But at least the spotting isn't really bad. Still not giving up on the hopes of a :bfp: I will keep you all updated.
> 
> BbyLove - things are sounding promising!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed 4 u... maybe you will be the first need a buddy BFP!Click to expand...

Thank you all so much for keeping your fingers crossed for us! I asked my DH the other night if I was being too baby crazy and he reassured me that I'm not and he is too, he's just not mentioning it like I am. Haha. He knows how much I want a baby cause of my issues with my mom, long story short she put me in the backseat of life since I was little so I never had the companionship a mother and daughter should have. So I want to be able to give a baby the things I never received. 

:dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## SMFirst

BbyLove - That's so sad you were cheated out of a Mother- Daughter relationship, but it's good to see you plan to make your baby's life so full of love, and you will be a great mother for it!

So the low sex drive seems to stem from working so much, no surprise -stupid work takes all the fun out of so many things ;)

And welcome brunette!


----------



## Sideways 8

I agree that working makes both of us tired! But to me that's no excuse LOL. Ahh well anyway. Last night I had a pink satin bustier complete with garters. It didn't take too long heehee !!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey guys, check out what I just found on the net... 

https://www.whattoexpect.com/preconception/fertility/five-ways-to-tell-you-are-ovulating.aspx

Check out step 5. For those of you using the CBFM, are you using saliva to check your estrogen?? If not, I wonder how I can find these saliva checker thingies. Well.. hopefully I won't need one!!

Sorry - I got bored at home alone!:blush:


----------



## HarliRexx

Wow I've never heard of saliva O tests!


----------



## SMFirst

Hey HarliRexx - I just looked at your marriage ticker - yesterday you were married 2yrs,2mo,2wks,2days :winkwink:

numbers amuse me :)


----------



## MissSazra

Hi all, CD22 for me today and the CBFM is still showing a high (that's 10 days of highs now!) Don't think I'll be getting a peak as AF (or a 2nd line) should be due in 9 days. Hopefully the monitor will work out my cycle from this month and give me that peak next month.


----------



## trixie15

Hi guys,

We are in our first real month of trying and am desperatly trying to wait till the 17th Nov before testing!!! its impossible, im so impatient.

Trying to keep hopes up.

X


----------



## Impatient TTC

Try to stay positive Trixie15! When's your AF due? I'm testing on 17th too I think (AF due 21st ish I think as OPK was smiley on Sunday 7th).


----------



## MissSazra

Welcome to the group Trixie and Impatient. There are a few of us in the 2WW now, so we can share symptoms and agonise over wanting to test together!


----------



## Impatient TTC

Ah indeed! The 2WW is hard isn't it - nothing to do but wait and analyse everyhting!


----------



## MissSazra

I've been looking at online ovulation calculators and based on my last AF and a 32 day cycle, I think we've missed it this month due to this stupid abscess. We last :sex: on Tuesday and most of the onlines say we would have been most fertile between Weds and Sat last week! Grrrrr
However, we :sex: 4 times in 3 days from when we had the first high on the CBFM, so maybe all is not lost, but I'm just not feeling it this month. :(


----------



## SMFirst

I should be due for AF on Nov 18 if my cycle is normal this month.. So far no symptoms (not expecting any). We got a good spread of BD'ing in but not getting my hopes up too high..

Welcome Trixie and ImpatientTTC :)


----------



## Sideways 8

If the smiley on my OPK was right, then I'm in the TWW now. But I really don't know. The usual optimistic me is kind of pessimistic at the moment. It seems a lot of us are! Who knew that TTC was going to be such hell!! LOL

Welcome, Trixie and Impatient!! Hope you don't find us too down! We're usually pretty upbeat around here :) Maybe it's the hormones!


----------



## turtlebeach

MissSazra said:


> I've been looking at online ovulation calculators and based on my last AF and a 32 day cycle, I think we've missed it this month due to this stupid abscess. We last :sex: on Tuesday and most of the onlines say we would have been most fertile between Weds and Sat last week! Grrrrr
> However, we :sex: 4 times in 3 days from when we had the first high on the CBFM, so maybe all is not lost, but I'm just not feeling it this month. :(

Don't worry the CBFM doesnt give a lot of people a PEAK in the first month. It will sort itself out thou. Mines reverse i'm getting a peak but no highs!

Did you BD before then cos sperm hangs around for up to 5 days.... so you may be ok. Did you keep your sticks? It may be different for everyone but I have noticed that the second day I get 2 lines that when I get my peak....


----------



## turtlebeach

I am feeling really really exhausted today (I think its because of all this :sex: hehehehehehe been going to bed late! Got 8 hours sleep last night but have been yawning all day long and just feel sooooo worn out!


----------



## turtlebeach

SMFirst said:


> I should be due for AF on Nov 18 if my cycle is normal this month.. So far no symptoms (not expecting any). We got a good spread of BD'ing in but not getting my hopes up too high..
> 
> Welcome Trixie and ImpatientTTC :)

Fingers crosssed ;) when do you test??

Wahooo i've just realised im in the 2ww too (i was ofically in the 2ww before i actualy ovulated hehe!) I got my peak sunday but I think I actually ovulated yesterday so we are going to BD again today just incase (if we can manage it sooo tired)...

How early do you think I can test this month and get a realistic result? I normally wait until day AF is due however this month AF 22nd but my best friends hen do is on 20th (and they will find it very strange if i'm not drinking)... I was thinking of saying i'm on antibiotics or something thou just in case!!!! (cos no one knows we are TTC - however they will probs guess).

What test is most sensitive??


----------



## SMFirst

Hey turtlebeach

I've made a vow never to test before AF is due (and then I'll try to wait at least one day over) because I don't want to set myself up for disappointment.

Saying you are on antibiotics is a good idea :)

Keep up a PMA ladies! The way I look at it, if it doesn't happen this cycle, then that's one more month that I can take to get myself even healthier for when I do get preggers!

Actually, my sister is pregnant (got it on their first try ever, but actually I feel no jealousy toward them, just happy and excited - not the case with strangers though hehe). 

Anyway she was telling me I should not be taking Flaxseed oil supplements (I started the "Evening Primrose Oil/ Flaxseed oil program this month) but instead take "Wild Salmon Oil" (But not fish liver oil cuz that does something to your Vitamin A) - it has the health benefits for the taker but is especially good for a newly developing baby..

So I researched it and now I am going to start taking those :)


boy - so glad to have this site when it's a slow day at work ;)


----------



## turtlebeach

SMFirst - congrats to your sister! I have found out quite a few people are pregnant this last month... some i'm really happy for and some make me green with envy - its weird!!! I think I may have a look into taking some suppliments if this cycle doesnt work... Not heard of that one but will look into it - thanks.

You are lucky you can come on here at work... I had the slowest day ever today and am so tired I could hardly stay awake but I dont have access to the internet :(


----------



## HarliRexx

Alot of us will be testing around the same time! I'm in TWW now. Probably testing day AF is due or day after, which would be Nov 20-21. I'm just worried about testing too early and being disappointed.


----------



## SMFirst

HarliRexx said:


> Alot of us will be testing around the same time! I'm in TWW now. Probably testing day AF is due or day after, which would be Nov 20-21. I'm just worried about testing too early and being disappointed.

I often even feel wary for the girls that announce on here when they test before AF is due and get a faint BFP. It's just too common for things to change in a couple of days.

When I got a BFP last cycle it was two days past AF due date but even then it didn't stick. If I hadn't tested I wouldn't have ever known.. Luckily we didn't get too excited (I wouldn't even let my DH talk about names)

I think even when we do get a strong BFP we'll be sure to wait several weeks before starting to plan anything.


----------



## HarliRexx

Wow... I'm sorry that happened to you SM. What can cause that to happen? Implantation problem? Developmental problem? I think I've heard about 50% of BFPs before AF are chemical, but is it really that common to lose it very soon after missed AF?


----------



## Impatient TTC

Goodness sorry to hear that SMFirst. That ought to be a lesson to those like me who literally count back 5 days before AF is due to work out when the earliest date is to test. I don't think I'd be able to help being incredibly excited. May be a stupid question, but when did you realise you weren't PG? Once AF finally arrived?


----------



## SMFirst

HarliRexx said:


> Wow... I'm sorry that happened to you SM. What can cause that to happen? Implantation problem? Developmental problem? I think I've heard about 50% of BFPs before AF are chemical, but is it really that common to lose it very soon after missed AF?

I've read the 50% stat too. From what I understand, many women who aren't so focused on TTC as we are have chemical pregnancies and don't even know it (if you don't test you just figure AF was late...)

It seems it's usually a chromosomal problem that causes things to stop progressing (does not affect future chances, just one of those things) but there are other factors that can cause it as well. 

It's a natural screening process your body does so it's actually a good thing.


----------



## SMFirst

Impatient TTC said:


> Goodness sorry to hear that SMFirst. That ought to be a lesson to those like me who literally count back 5 days before AF is due to work out when the earliest date is to test. I don't think I'd be able to help being incredibly excited. May be a stupid question, but when did you realise you weren't PG? Once AF finally arrived?

Meant to add this too:

Actually I kept telling my DH that it was strange I didn't have any symptoms, so it's almost like I knew even before AF came (which was 6 days overdue).
But when I got the BFP, I tested again 2days later and it was negative. Then tested later that day and still negative so then I really knew it wasn't going to work out.

And my sister had a sad little story: She joined a forum as well for ladies due in May 2011, and of all those that joined, many have had to drop out quite soon..

I'll probably stay cautiously optimistic up to the day of birth when I become pregnant!


----------



## Impatient TTC

Hmm I know what you mean. Once you're as tuned in as we ladies all are, I think you just suddenly start hearing quite a few horrible stories sadly. All we can do is hope and not be too disheartened if something like that does happen I suppose. Just look at how many babies _are _born! Think maybe we need a thread full of success stories!


----------



## turtlebeach

Yeah i agree, its so scary and depressing that gettig a BFP doesnt mean you will actually end up with a baby...

If i'm lucky enough to get a BFP i'm only going to tell OH and you ladies :) I'm going to keep quiet until i start showing (which i'm hoping will be 3-4 months in) i'm really skinny but i've been told skinnier girls don't tend to show for ages?

I have a friend who has told everyone, her friends, family, work, anyone who will listen (even strangers in a shop etc) and she is only a few weeks pregnant - its scary).


----------



## Impatient TTC

Eek that is scary! I guess you just have to only tell people who you wouldn't then mind telling if something went wrong:cry:. I am dreadful at keeping things in so I know my Mum and sisters would guess immediately (they all know we're ttc).


----------



## MrsMatt

I knew a lady who posted on Facebook when she was only a few weeks gone & sadly it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy... so very sad but I will certainly not announce til 12 weeks (though I know thats not a 100% safe milestone...)


----------



## HarliRexx

Impatient TTC said:


> Hmm I know what you mean. Once you're as tuned in as we ladies all are, I think you just suddenly start hearing quite a few horrible stories sadly. All we can do is hope and not be too disheartened if something like that does happen I suppose. Just look at how many babies _are _born! Think maybe we need a thread full of success stories!

I am curious how the statistics would look if they compared the "success rate" I guess you could call it, of the women on here vs what is normal for women in the US or UK for example. Meaning maybe part of the reason we hear alot of sad stories is because alot of the women on here have MC or struggled to TTC and they're on here for support. In "real life" I often see babies conceived accidently and born healthy to women you would expect NOT to have a healthy child. So yeah, healthy babies are born all the time to women even when they weren't trying. I think it's also true like SMFirst said, alot have probably had chemical pregnancies and not even noticed. UGH I'm rambling and not even sure what I'm trying to say now!


----------



## MrsMatt

people drink like fishies and smoke like chimneys & eat exclusively junk.... and have bonny bouncing babies!

I think you're right that the demographic of a forum such as this is a higher percentage of ladies with fertility probs of all levels of severity & longevity "in the same place at the same time" than the world at large... and god bless us all in our quest :)


----------



## HarliRexx

MrsMatt said:


> people drink like fishies and smoke like chimneys & eat exclusively junk.... and have bonny bouncing babies!
> 
> I think you're right that the demographic of a forum such as this is a higher percentage of ladies with fertility probs of all levels of severity & longevity "in the same place at the same time" than the world at large... and god bless us all in our quest :)

LOL Exactly what I was trying to say! Thanks!


----------



## SMFirst

MrsMatt said:


> people drink like fishies and smoke like chimneys & eat exclusively junk.... and have bonny bouncing babies!
> 
> I think you're right that the demographic of a forum such as this is a higher percentage of ladies with fertility probs of all levels of severity & longevity "in the same place at the same time" than the world at large... and god bless us all in our quest :)

Yes I likely wouldn't be on here if I had gotten pregnant in our first couple of times trying.. But I am excited to join the "pregnant" threads once it happens because this website is an incredible support system and also good for learning new things or just chatting :)


----------



## MrsMatt

Well you're all blooming lovely!! Wouldn't be without a single man-jack of you ;)

Of course you or me heading to First Tri doesn't count as being without each other... I will always be here, like an ageing limpet clung to a rock :) Bash me with a flipflop but I will remain....


----------



## flyingduster

I agree, I think because we're trying we are spotting all the bad things as well!!! I think for us we will wait until we get a BFP at home, then I'll go and see a doctor and chat to them about stuff etc, and THEN I'll tell my close family & friends, and you guys (cos I will NOT be able to hold it in!) but keep it fairly quiet until the first scan and everything is A-OK, and then I'll announce it to the world. lol!

EWCM yesterday, BD last night but wasn't overly succesful so gonna try again tonight (still got EWCM) so fingers crossed we'll catch this egg!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

turtlebeach said:


> Yeah i agree, its so scary and depressing that gettig a BFP doesnt mean you will actually end up with a baby...
> 
> If i'm lucky enough to get a BFP i'm only going to tell OH and you ladies :) I'm going to keep quiet until i start showing (which i'm hoping will be 3-4 months in) i'm really skinny but i've been told skinnier girls don't tend to show for ages?
> 
> I have a friend who has told everyone, her friends, family, work, anyone who will listen (even strangers in a shop etc) and she is only a few weeks pregnant - its scary).

 
Sorry late to checking in on this thread! I've missed so much since I can't just keep up at work anymore :(

I am skinny, too. I've heard lots of people tell me that I'll look like a toothpick with an olive on it...... yikes! 


Anyway, I'll be testing on November 22. That's when (supposedly) AF will be due.


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh -- and I believe I've mentioned it before, but I will NOT be announcing to the world when I have just found out. It doesn't seem to be productive to tell all your Facebook that you just found out, especially when you're only 14 days pregnant. I have a cousin who would do this... she's had 4 miscarriages. Maybe there is a downside to finding out early, as SM said on a previous post.


----------



## MrsMatt

[email protected] toothpick with olive.... my friend was described as "worm who swallowed an orange" but I think yours is more flattering ;)


----------



## Sideways 8

I agree!! hehe, reminds me of a martini!!


----------



## rducky

I have a friend who announced she was 4 weeks pregnant at her wedding reception...So far everything is ok with her but I couldn't believe they announced so early.

I'm at 10 DPO. Symptoms so far: breast tenderness, especially when I'm wearing a bra, still having some cervical mucus, and I'm really gassy. Sorry if this is TMI, I think you ladies will understand...I've been trying so hard not to symptom spot...and trying not to get my hopes up too much.

Just found out that DH will be going to India on business right at my fertile time next cycle...ugh...maybe we'll get lucky this cycle!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky said:


> I have a friend who announced she was 4 weeks pregnant at her wedding reception...So far everything is ok with her but I couldn't believe they announced so early.
> 
> I'm at 10 DPO. Symptoms so far: breast tenderness, especially when I'm wearing a bra, still having some cervical mucus, and I'm really gassy. Sorry if this is TMI, I think you ladies will understand...I've been trying so hard not to symptom spot...and trying not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Just found out that DH will be going to India on business right at my fertile time next cycle...ugh...maybe we'll get lucky this cycle!
> 
> :dust: to all!



wow India! What kind of work does he do?


----------



## MissSazra

All this TCC stuff is working it's way into my subconscious now, had a dream last night that I'd had a baby! It's so frustrating cos I just know we missed this month, and yet I have to wait around another 9 days for AF to show up so we can start the next cycle.
Sorry for starting the day on a downer. Hopefully I'll perk up later!


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> wow India! What kind of work does he do?

He works for a company that does the billing for major telecommunications companies. They outsource a lot of the work to India, so he goes there every now and then to check up on what's going on. He went last November also. He likes going, it's just that if this trip goes through, he'll be gone exactly when it'll be important next cycle. I feel like it sounds silly, but I do feel disappointed.

I'm trying to keep up the PMA. It's CD31 and so far no signs of AF!


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> All this TCC stuff is working it's way into my subconscious now, had a dream last night that I'd had a baby! It's so frustrating cos I just know we missed this month, and yet I have to wait around another 9 days for AF to show up so we can start the next cycle.
> Sorry for starting the day on a downer. Hopefully I'll perk up later!

Sorry you're feeling down. I'm pretty sure we all understand though. It's hard to wait, knowing that you just have to start over with a new cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks Rducky! 

Ooooh just seen your ticker, 1 day left until testing. That's so exciting! Xx


----------



## Lindyk

rducky said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> wow India! What kind of work does he do?
> 
> He works for a company that does the billing for major telecommunications companies. They outsource a lot of the work to India, so he goes there every now and then to check up on what's going on. He went last November also. He likes going, it's just that if this trip goes through, he'll be gone exactly when it'll be important next cycle. I feel like it sounds silly, but I do feel disappointed.
> 
> I'm trying to keep up the PMA. It's CD31 and so far no signs of AF!Click to expand...

I know it's hard but just try to be :winkwink: patient. Even when you do no :af: you still have to wait about a week or so before you can test..... :happydance: I am two days late and still getting neg..... but I am really feeling preggers this time :headspin: and on :cloud9: already I'm testing tomorrow.

Lot's of :dust: to you!!!!

hehehe I even had :sex: this morning... cause normally that would have brought on the :witch: but :happydance: no show yet!!!!! :dohh: sorry for the tmi but just thought there might be others like me!! 

:baby: :dust: :baby:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286773200;4;28;11


----------



## HarliRexx

Hey anyone shop at Gap, Banana Republic, or Old Navy? I know Gap has some nice maternity basics. They are doing a Give and Get promotion... you get 30% off and 5% goes to your choice of non-profit. I can share my 30% coupon good from Nov 11-14 with anyone that wants it. Just PM me your email address. 

Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## SMFirst

HarliRexx said:


> Hey anyone shop at Gap, Banana Republic, or Old Navy? I know Gap has some nice maternity basics. They are doing a Give and Get promotion... you get 30% off and 5% goes to your choice of non-profit. I can share my 30% coupon good from Nov 11-14 with anyone that wants it. Just PM me your email address.
> 
> Have a nice day ladies!

Hey Harli - Do you know if it's only good in the USA? I wonder if I could find one online for Canada..


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways 8 said:


> turtlebeach said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i agree, its so scary and depressing that gettig a BFP doesnt mean you will actually end up with a baby...
> 
> If i'm lucky enough to get a BFP i'm only going to tell OH and you ladies :) I'm going to keep quiet until i start showing (which i'm hoping will be 3-4 months in) i'm really skinny but i've been told skinnier girls don't tend to show for ages?
> 
> I have a friend who has told everyone, her friends, family, work, anyone who will listen (even strangers in a shop etc) and she is only a few weeks pregnant - its scary).
> 
> 
> Sorry late to checking in on this thread! I've missed so much since I can't just keep up at work anymore :(
> 
> I am skinny, too. I've heard lots of people tell me that I'll look like a toothpick with an olive on it...... yikes!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll be testing on November 22. That's when (supposedly) AF will be due.Click to expand...

Woop Woop i'm testing on 22nd too (well thats when AF is due anyway - lets see if i can hold out long enough!!!)...

hehe a tooth pick and olive... I was told i'd look like I had a football up my top.

x


----------



## turtlebeach

rducky said:


> I have a friend who announced she was 4 weeks pregnant at her wedding reception...So far everything is ok with her but I couldn't believe they announced so early.
> 
> I'm at 10 DPO. Symptoms so far: breast tenderness, especially when I'm wearing a bra, still having some cervical mucus, and I'm really gassy. Sorry if this is TMI, I think you ladies will understand...I've been trying so hard not to symptom spot...and trying not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Just found out that DH will be going to India on business right at my fertile time next cycle...ugh...maybe we'll get lucky this cycle!
> 
> :dust: to all!

Sounds very positive rducky!!! fingers crossed 4 u hun!!!!!!!!

Is having CM after ovulation a sign of pregnancy? I had loads today which I thought was weird cos I ovulated on Sunday (?) I thought maybe I was going to ovulate twice but if its a sign then even bettterrrrrr!!!! Anyone know?


----------



## MissSazra

Does anyone else find themselves analyzing names when you either see them on paper or on tv? We've chosen Xander for our first boy, as we both love the name and Buffy the Vampire Slayer where it's from! I find myself looking at tv credits to see names and I either add them to the list or rule them out. Think I well and truly have babies on the brain now!

And as I'm sat here typing I've had some mild cramps and a dull backache, which I haven't had until right this moment. Feels like AF is on the way, but less cramps, does that make sense???


----------



## turtlebeach

MissSazra said:


> Does anyone else find themselves analyzing names when you either see them on paper or on tv? We've chosen Xander for our first boy, as we both love the name and Buffy the Vampire Slayer where it's from! I find myself looking at tv credits to see names and I either add them to the list or rule them out. Think I well and truly have babies on the brain now!
> 
> And as I'm sat here typing I've had some mild cramps and a dull backache, which I haven't had until right this moment. Feels like AF is on the way, but less cramps, does that make sense???

Hehe I do that all the time - the fact you do it too makes me feel better!!!!


----------



## SMFirst

My DH and I do that all the time - "That's a nice name" or "What do you think about that name"

Seems harmless :)


Good luck symptom spotting all! and FX'ed for testing time :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello everyone!

I hope everyone is doing well. As for me, I am feeling really crappy. I am feeling kind of light headed, still spotting (only when I wipe) (Sorry TMI), kind of weak, really tired and a little nauseous. When I have thought I was preggo before I have never felt this bad but his time I'm like bleh. Even the DH said yesterday that my cheeks looked flushed and I felt a little warm. I have been in bed most of the day yesterday and somewhat today. Well FXed that these mean I am preggo.


----------



## turtlebeach

BbyLove5410 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. As for me, I am feeling really crappy. I am feeling kind of light headed, still spotting (only when I wipe) (Sorry TMI), kind of weak, really tired and a little nauseous. When I have thought I was preggo before I have never felt this bad but his time I'm like bleh. Even the DH said yesterday that my cheeks looked flushed and I felt a little warm. I have been in bed most of the day yesterday and somewhat today. Well FXed that these mean I am preggo.

Sounds like good news (if feeling ill can be good news)... fingers crossed for BFP :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

turtlebeach said:


> BbyLove5410 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. As for me, I am feeling really crappy. I am feeling kind of light headed, still spotting (only when I wipe) (Sorry TMI), kind of weak, really tired and a little nauseous. When I have thought I was preggo before I have never felt this bad but his time I'm like bleh. Even the DH said yesterday that my cheeks looked flushed and I felt a little warm. I have been in bed most of the day yesterday and somewhat today. Well FXed that these mean I am preggo.
> 
> Sounds like good news (if feeling ill can be good news)... fingers crossed for BFP :)Click to expand...

So these symptoms sound like pregnancy symptoms to you too?


----------



## turtlebeach

Yep - i've just been reading up on pregnancy symptoms on google (as i've had a few weird things today - however i think with me its in my head as its a bit soon!) and they all sound like symptoms (apart from the flushed cheeks) I would check your not anemic thou as when I was a while back I was really light headed and tired etc which can be caused by blood loss. Fingers crossed thou!!!!!

Can you tell which day in your cycle you are?


----------



## BbyLove5410

What do you mean?


----------



## SMFirst

BbyLove - Hopefully you are not catching a cold or anything, but those symptoms sound like familiar pregnancy symptoms I've heard as well.. good luck!


----------



## BbyLove5410

SMFirst said:


> BbyLove - Hopefully you are not catching a cold or anything, but those symptoms sound like familiar pregnancy symptoms I've heard as well.. good luck!

I don't think I am only cause I rarely get sick but when I do I always feel achey and this doesn't feel like cold sick. Lol. Thank you I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## 000890

Hey was wondering if i could join? me and OH have been trying for nearly 10 months baby #1 and no luck? ive been using opks (not every month) kinda given up these last few months :(
ive just purchased preseed and will be trying for the first time this cycle. currently on cd7. Baby dust xxxx


----------



## rducky

000890 said:


> Hey was wondering if i could join? me and OH have been trying for nearly 10 months baby #1 and no luck? ive been using opks (not every month) kinda given up these last few months :(
> ive just purchased preseed and will be trying for the first time this cycle. currently on cd7. Baby dust xxxx

Welcome!


----------



## rducky

I think that I am successfully driving myself crazy...I am at 11DPO. I am still having increased CM, but I have started having lower back pain, especially on the right side. Feels kinda crampy. No signs of spotting at all. I keep racing to the bathroom expecting AF to have started. I realize that most pregnancy symptoms can also be PMS symptoms...why are we made like this? It would be a lot easier if the symptoms for PMS vs. PG were totally opposite!

Why must I symptom spot?


----------



## SMFirst

rducky - hopefully this is your time! try to stay strong and don't test too early!

Welcome 000890- you're like James Bond hehe.
Sorry you've been trying for a time but you'll love the Preseed and hopefully it will do the trick (many success stories with it!)


----------



## 000890

hehe cross fingers it just feels like itll never happen


----------



## Sideways 8

BbyLove5410 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. As for me, I am feeling really crappy. I am feeling kind of light headed, still spotting (only when I wipe) (Sorry TMI), kind of weak, really tired and a little nauseous. When I have thought I was preggo before I have never felt this bad but his time I'm like bleh. Even the DH said yesterday that my cheeks looked flushed and I felt a little warm. I have been in bed most of the day yesterday and somewhat today. Well FXed that these mean I am preggo.

 
Good luck, hon! I'm excited for ya, and for all of us. I've said that a million times but, today I have lots of PMA! I'm having some crampies down there. Yesterday I had some twinges. We didn't BD last night, hubby was tired after a day of firefighting training.... I was tired too. Waiting till the 22nd is gonna kill me!! ha!

Welcome 000890. I'm using Preseed this cycle, never tried it before. I'm hoping it's helping! Sorry it's taking so long for you guys to conceive :( Many prayers going out to you guys.

rducky -- I'm trying not to symptom spot, myself. It's hard though! All this TTC is making me super aware of everything little twinge, cramp, fatigue, etc etc...


----------



## flyingduster

Well, I had _copious_ amounts of EWCM (lmao, where else in the world can we share this sort of information with hundreds of total strangers!!! ahahahaha!) yesterday, and today I'm dry. Soooooo, I am going to say that yesterday (cd15) was O! We did BD on CD 12, 14 and 15, but both of us have been totally drained and, well, nothing 'happened' on CD 14 & 15 cos we ran out of steam... :blush: But I figure there is still often :spermy: in there a little regardless so we gave it a good go (and certainly the round on cd 12 was succesful!) and now I'm into the TWW as well!!!! My guess of testing on the 20th is bang on at being 10DPO, I already have 3 first response tests sitting in the cupboard so I don't think I'll be able to wait any longer than that, even though I know it's likely to be a BFN this time around anyway, I wanna KNOOOOOWWWW. hahahaha!

Good luck girls!!!


----------



## MrsMatt

Great to see you Flyingduster :) LOL at "gave it a good go" though, is that what they call it these days? ;)


----------



## MissSazra

Welcome 000890. I've heard lots of good stories about Preseed as well, so hopefully it will help you. Think we may start using it in the new year if we have no luck before then.


----------



## flyingduster

lmao Mrs Matt!!! :blush:

Oh, and on the subject of names... we had names decided on before we'd even started trying properly! One evening we were talking about it, and we both agreed on a girls name almost immediatly, and a boys name we thought up the next day and agreed on loving it. LOL


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hi ladies, how are we all doing today?
I'm 8dpo and getting a few symptoms, AF or PG? who knows.
My temp has stayed high so far, and i've been getting increased CM, although the consistancy of it is unusual for me (TMI sorry). Fingers crossed :D


----------



## MrsMatt

First full day of AF today, still not heavy flow very dark and thick (sorry!) and smudgey.

As I started AF at teatime yesterday I took my first SOY dose today, (think a day too early really though, grumble!) as I have diagnosed myself with PCOS and extensive research suggests Soy is a good move.... so despite pretty much talking myself yesterday, into NOT taking it this cycle til my bloods are back; I am now taking it. 

Woman's prerogative to change her mind though hey? ;)


----------



## HarliRexx

Hilarious flyingduster! Hope you caught it. FX'd for you!


----------



## HarliRexx

flyingduster said:


> Well, I had _copious_ amounts of EWCM (lmao, where else in the world can we share this sort of information with hundreds of total strangers!!! ahahahaha!) yesterday, and today I'm dry. Soooooo, I am going to say that yesterday (cd15) was O! We did BD on CD 12, 14 and 15, but both of us have been totally drained and, well, nothing 'happened' on CD 14 & 15 cos we ran out of steam... :blush: But I figure there is still often :spermy: in there a little regardless so we gave it a good go (and certainly the round on cd 12 was succesful!) and now I'm into the TWW as well!!!! My guess of testing on the 20th is bang on at being 10DPO, I already have 3 first response tests sitting in the cupboard so I don't think I'll be able to wait any longer than that, even though I know it's likely to be a BFN this time around anyway, I wanna KNOOOOOWWWW. hahahaha!
> 
> Good luck girls!!!

oops! forgot to quote this


----------



## Sideways 8

flyingduster said:


> Well, I had _copious_ amounts of EWCM (lmao, where else in the world can we share this sort of information with hundreds of total strangers!!! ahahahaha!) yesterday, and today I'm dry. Soooooo, I am going to say that yesterday (cd15) was O! We did BD on CD 12, 14 and 15, but both of us have been totally drained and, well, nothing 'happened' on CD 14 & 15 cos we ran out of steam... :blush: But I figure there is still often :spermy: in there a little regardless so we gave it a good go (and certainly the round on cd 12 was succesful!) and now I'm into the TWW as well!!!! My guess of testing on the 20th is bang on at being 10DPO, I already have 3 first response tests sitting in the cupboard so I don't think I'll be able to wait any longer than that, even though I know it's likely to be a BFN this time around anyway, I wanna KNOOOOOWWWW. hahahaha!
> 
> Good luck girls!!!


LMAO!!! You made my day with that "copious" statement!!! hehehehe


----------



## Sideways 8

ToxicFox92 said:


> Hi ladies, how are we all doing today?
> I'm 8dpo and getting a few symptoms, AF or PG? who knows.
> My temp has stayed high so far, and i've been getting increased CM, although the consistancy of it is unusual for me (TMI sorry). Fingers crossed :D

Good luck hon!! :) does the high temps mean anything? I've never done any temping before.


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck Mrs Matt!!

Well... another nonupdate-update for me... still doing the OPK thing and haven't gotten a second smiley yet. I have no idea if I'm in the TWW and that's the frustrating part because I would really like to know if I can have a rest from all this :sex: lol.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello ladies! 

Well as you all know yesterday I was having a horrible day but I am feeling a little better today however, I am still feeling a little different. I don't really know how to explain it but all I know is I have never felt like this before. The spotting has stopped as of right now but it might or might not come back. I really don't want to get my hopes up about being preggo but the way I am feeling its the only explanation. I will be testing the 1st of December as long as AF doesn't show her ugly face by then. Haha. But I will keep you all updated. FXed ladies!!!

I hope everyone is doing well today. And WELCOME to the ladies that have just joined this group. You will all love it! I know I do.


----------



## Sideways 8

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Bby! I've been wondering about ya! I hope the spotting doesn't come back. You may have already answered this but do you still have plans to see your obgyn about that?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well we were going to if it stayed extremely heavy but since its only really light we're waiting until I get covered with insurance in January. My mom found out that even though I am married she can cover me under her insurance until I turn 26 so that was a blessing. How are you doing Sideways?


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm doing ok, thanks for asking! We just found out that our white kitty doesn't have the same heart condition that took my grey one. So I am thankful for that. As far as my TTC world, nothing much has changed. I mentioned before that I have no clue if I'm on my TWW or not..........I got a smiley on my CB OPK but when I ejected the strips the line wasn't really that dark. We BD every other night anyway so maybe we'll catch the eggy regardless of what the OPK says! I know my boobs are super tender right now so something is definitely going on. Just hope it isn't AF!

That's cool that your mom has good insurance like that. I've never really heard of a policy like that before but thankfully she has it! Good luck with the spotting. I hope it doesn't come back!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well thats good that your other kitty doesn't have the same thing. Well is AF due soon for you? I have my FXed for you! 

I have never heard of it either but I am glad it does. Cause if that wasn't a possibility then DH and I would be paying a lot of money for just me. I am just hoping that his little men finally did what they were supposed to do. Haha. He decided also that if it turns out that we are we aren't going to tell anyone about it until Christmas so I am going to have to bite my tongue a lot. Haha. I am the worst person to keep such a big secret. The only people I am allowed to tell is you guys. Lol. But that will help. Lol.


----------



## turtlebeach

I have been convinced the last few days that I have pregnancy symptoms however after reading various website i've realised that its pretty near impossible to have any symptoms before implantation (i only ovulated on sunday if CBFM is correct) - so it was all in my head!!! I feel a bit stupid now!

Don't you wish sometimes you didnt actually know the symptoms!


----------



## Lindyk

Hey ladies

:cry: The stpid stupid :witch: showed her ugly face today and I am gutted!!!!:cry:

I suppose :sad2: it's starting again time :sadangel:


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1289455200;0;28;11


----------



## flyingduster

Awwww LindyK, so sorry that nasty :witch: found you!!!!! :hug:!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Sorry Lindyk :( Hope you can still get a Christmas BFP..

turtlebeach - I am unsure when exactly I may have ovulated (Fri to Sun is my guess) but I keep feeling slight "symptoms" too! I've heard that nothing happens until implantation as well, but hopefully it's just premonition hehe!


----------



## turtlebeach

Lindy - sorry to hear the :witch: came :growlmad: wish you all the luck this next cycle hun.

Smfirst - its so weird isn't it! I've been getting painful cramps tonight which im def not imaginin as they hurt! Its too early even for early implantation thou so must be traped wind or something LOL!!!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Sideways 8 said:


> I'm doing ok, thanks for asking! We just found out that our white kitty doesn't have the same heart condition that took my grey one. So I am thankful for that. As far as my TTC world, nothing much has changed. I mentioned before that I have no clue if I'm on my TWW or not..........I got a smiley on my CB OPK but when I ejected the strips the line wasn't really that dark. We BD every other night anyway so maybe we'll catch the eggy regardless of what the OPK says! I know my boobs are super tender right now so something is definitely going on. Just hope it isn't AF!
> 
> That's cool that your mom has good insurance like that. I've never really heard of a policy like that before but thankfully she has it! Good luck with the spotting. I hope it doesn't come back!

I don't know that your line has to be as dark as the one that is always on there. Mine wasn't either when I got my smiley. It does say in the directions that once you get a smiley there is no need to test again. It seemed pretty accurate in my case because I got a tiny bit of EWCM on the day before my smiley and I felt like I was O the day after. So the symptoms and the OPK matched up really well which I love b/c it would have been really hard for me to judge based on my symptoms only, esp. since I am new to this. 

Thrilled to hear the great news on your kitty BTW!


----------



## Sideways 8

BbyLove5410 said:


> Well thats good that your other kitty doesn't have the same thing. Well is AF due soon for you? I have my FXed for you!
> 
> I have never heard of it either but I am glad it does. Cause if that wasn't a possibility then DH and I would be paying a lot of money for just me. I am just hoping that his little men finally did what they were supposed to do. Haha. He decided also that if it turns out that we are we aren't going to tell anyone about it until Christmas so I am going to have to bite my tongue a lot. Haha. I am the worst person to keep such a big secret. The only people I am allowed to tell is you guys. Lol. But that will help. Lol.


I am not sure when AF is due.. my cycles are so irregular that I've been kind of depending on those OPK's to tell me where I'm at in the cycle :wacko:

It's hard for me to keep a secret as well. I keep coming up with things to say in case my belly starts expanding before 12 weeks... things like "no I'm just getting ready for winter" or "no I'm just getting fat!" hehe


----------



## Sideways 8

Lindy, sorry about :witch: :( I'll keep my FX'd for this next cycle. :hugs:

Turtle, I know what you mean. I'm trying not to symptom spot either!!

Harli, thank you! I am happy he's ok too. :) As far as my OPK, hopefully that's the case! Like I said, something's going on because my boobies hurt!! I haven't paid too much attention to my CM this time around.. although I noticed today I had a bunch of cloudy/creamy CM...


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> BbyLove5410 said:
> 
> 
> Well thats good that your other kitty doesn't have the same thing. Well is AF due soon for you? I have my FXed for you!
> 
> I have never heard of it either but I am glad it does. Cause if that wasn't a possibility then DH and I would be paying a lot of money for just me. I am just hoping that his little men finally did what they were supposed to do. Haha. He decided also that if it turns out that we are we aren't going to tell anyone about it until Christmas so I am going to have to bite my tongue a lot. Haha. I am the worst person to keep such a big secret. The only people I am allowed to tell is you guys. Lol. But that will help. Lol.
> 
> 
> I am not sure when AF is due.. my cycles are so irregular that I've been kind of depending on those OPK's to tell me where I'm at in the cycle :wacko:
> 
> It's hard for me to keep a secret as well. I keep coming up with things to say in case my belly starts expanding before 12 weeks... things like "no I'm just getting ready for winter" or "no I'm just getting fat!" heheClick to expand...

Haha. Those are good ones. I don't know if I'll be able to keep it a secret for very long. Haha. I'm already a little heavy as it is so mine might not be as noticeable. And the only people we are keeping it from is DH's family and mine. And his don't live in NM so no worries there and mine, well I don't see them that often so that should be cake.... Or so I think. Haha. Plus I don't have many friends so the one person I am allowed to tell apart from you all is the only girl friend I have and she's expecting any day now so she really wants us to have one so that hers has a little buddy. haha.


----------



## rducky

Hi Ladies!

Bby, I'm glad that you seem to be feeling better!

Sideways, that's great about your kitty! What a relief!

Lindy, sorry that AF got you. That really sucks...:hugs:


I am on CD32, about 12 DPO, cramping is less today, boobs still sore, especially while wearing a bra and moving around at work. No signs of spotting, less back pain today. I don't know what to think. I have had a cycle as long as 37 days a couple of months ago, so I am staying strong and not testing yet.


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways - I missed the post about you cat, but glad he's ok - hope he keeps up the good health (cats and dogs are often just as much a part of the family as anyone!)


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, rducky and SM! The vet gave him valium to help with the separation anxiety... um.. my cat is on valium!! You can definitely tell he is blazed. Poor kitty! I'm not sure whether to feel sorry for him or laugh. lol

rducky, when were you originally planning on testing? Seems like just a couple more days!


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> rducky, when were you originally planning on testing? Seems like just a couple more days!

I am trying to wait until early next week. CD33 today.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thank you rducky! I am feeling a little better. As of right now I have a sore throat but thats all. The spotting is still gone. Thank goodness. So we're waiting to test until the first. I'm getting anxious and about to tell DH that I want to test sooner but I know the longer we wait the more likely we'll get a more positive reading. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## BbyLove5410

The process of trying to conceive 
is harder than you can ever believe.
Each day we all have our ups and downs
but we know that we always have someone to fix our frowns.
This site is definitely a God sent,
a place for all of us to vent.
I appreciate all of you each in a different way
and all of you know exactly what to say.
We may not know each other by first name
but our screen names work just the same. 
I couldn't ask for a better group of ladies to talk to
and it just started with a short few.
We each pray for our turn to be mothers that we have always wanted to be
and the day will come for us to look down and see
the big fat positive for us to jump up and say FINALLY!!!!
I am here for all of you ladies just like you are in return,
I pray for each and every one of you to finally get your turn.

****I just had this poem stuck in my head so I wanted to share it with all of you.****

:hugs::af::bfp::dust::friends:


----------



## SMFirst

BBy - great poem :) and you are strong to hold out til dec 1st to test!!


----------



## BbyLove5410

SMFirst said:


> BBy - great poem :) and you are strong to hold out til dec 1st to test!!

Thank you! I am trying to be. I am almost ready to crack. Haha.


----------



## Sideways 8

Aww what a nice poem, Bby! And there is no way I could be patient enough to wait till the first! By the way yall, I can get back on here at work :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Aww what a nice poem, Bby! And there is no way I could be patient enough to wait till the first! By the way yall, I can get back on here at work :)

Thank you! I had it in my head last night when I was laying in bed. Its hard lemme tell you. I'm trying not to think about the testing part but somehow it manages to get back in there. Haha. Yay! Thats exciting that you can get on at work again. I stay home so I'm on pretty much all day. Haha.


----------



## Sideways 8

It's sad to think that our lives have boiled down to getting on a message board and staying on there a lot! hehe. I'll admit I can't wait to log in every day :)

My boob tenderness has gone away for the most part although they are still a little swollen. Some very very very light twinges going on down there. DH and I are starting to get into the pattern of :sex: every 3 days instead of 2. Hope that's good enough! If not, we'll know for next cycle!!


----------



## BbyLove5410

I was thinking that exact same thing and I am like you where thats one of the first things I do when I get up. Well FXed that this is your month so you don't have to wait until next cycle.


----------



## kelsp

hey iv just lost my baby at five weeks pregnant, so iv signed up here to talk to others as no one really no's till they go through with it, so i guess im back to ttc. so hey all you ladies ttc


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways when are you going to be testing?

I had yesterday off (stat holiday for Remembrance Day here in BC) but I still logged in here a couple of times hehe

And today not too busy here so I'll be browsing around (this site is better than facebook, and I think I've even stopped going to cnn.com as much!)


----------



## BbyLove5410

kelsp said:


> hey iv just lost my baby at five weeks pregnant, so iv signed up here to talk to others as no one really no's till they go through with it, so i guess im back to ttc. so hey all you ladies ttc

Welcome! I am sorry for your loss. I have never gone through it but I can imagine what you are going through. We are here for you to help with any situation you have. :) :hugs:


----------



## kelsp

thank you hun, i think i just really needed to talk to people as no one no;s wat to say to me or n e thing nor does hubby i dont think, and all today as iv been on work iv been watching videos on u tube and i kept thinking i didnt even get to see my little baby on the screen even if it was just a little dot!


----------



## Sideways 8

Kelsp, welcome. I've had a loss before too. About 6 years ago I lost a baby at 9 weeks. I don't think I've told anyone here that before. It is hard.

SM -- yeah I hardly get on Facebook anymore either!! LOL. I don't have much to talk about except every now and then. Yesterday was Veteran's Day for us but we still have to be here!! If I worked for any municipality or bank though I would have had the day off.


----------



## kelsp

sideways, sorry to be graphic, but i havent had much pain and only very small clots, do u think its going to get worse?? or do u think this is it.....


----------



## kelsp

sorry to be graphic but im not in really that much pain as i thought i would be doubled over with it, and only passes small clots, and that really upset me, do u think its going to get any worse????


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well have you tried asking your hubby his thoughts on what had happened? I have heard that it is healthy to talk to ones close to you and even if they don't exactly know what you are going through it will help the grieving process and maybe your hubby is upset just like you are but a lot of men don't know how to channel their feelings like us. So if you just try talking to him and let him know that you are really hurting and, if need be, wanting a shoulder to cry on. And know that we are here for you when you need a shoulder to cry on, so to speak. I hope this helps a little. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

It's ok, Kelsp. I don't think there is such a thing as TMI on here!!
For me I was in a bit of pain but the doctor gave me medication to put me into contractions so that I would pass it without needing a D and C. I passed a clot and that was it. So if you've just passed some clots and only a little bit of pain I would say that you're probably through the rough part. Again, I'm so sorry hon :(


----------



## kelsp

we have talked and he said he really gutted ect. hubby has been brilliant, but with everyone else i feel like i shouldnt be feeling the way i am cause my baby wasnt a formed baby as yet, but in my head thats my first ever baby and im never going to get that back! i dont even no wot to say to people at work cause they didnt no i was pregnant and they all seen me in tears on wednesday and then i went home and not been back this week, so dreading monday morning especially the girl who is 20 weeks pregnant and having a girl and calling it brooke, which is what i was calling my baby if it was a girl......


----------



## Sideways 8

It is tough and if you need something to say to coworkers, just let them know you have some personal family stuff going on, and leave it at that. I am not sure if this will help, but mother nature has a way of making sure that everything will work itself out right... if your pregnancy didn't stick it's for a reason. It took me a few months to get over my loss and I decided to not even TTC again until this year. I feel like I was probably too young and ill-prepared mentally, financially, etc. to be a mother. It doesn't make it hurt any less. If you want to talk to others who have lost, I think there is also a forum on BnB dedicated to losses such as miscarriages.


----------



## BbyLove5410

kelsp said:


> we have talked and he said he really gutted ect. hubby has been brilliant, but with everyone else i feel like i shouldnt be feeling the way i am cause my baby wasnt a formed baby as yet, but in my head thats my first ever baby and im never going to get that back! i dont even no wot to say to people at work cause they didnt no i was pregnant and they all seen me in tears on wednesday and then i went home and not been back this week, so dreading monday morning especially the girl who is 20 weeks pregnant and having a girl and calling it brooke, which is what i was calling my baby if it was a girl......

Well don't ever think that you shouldn't feel a certain way, its how you're feeling. And just because it hadn't formed into a full term baby doesn't mean it wasn't one. It will happen for you again when the time is right. Well maybe the best thing to do is if someone asks you whats wrong you should just tell them that its to difficult to talk about right now or if you're comfortable talking about it tell them and you never know maybe they'll be really supportive. And just remember that you're time will come again.


----------



## SMFirst

Sorry for your loss kelsp, and you as well Sideways :(
It takes as long as it needs to to get over any loss, and everyone is different. But certainly feel open to discuss what you are feeling here (and in the TTC after a loss section, I'm sure they will be very helpful..)


----------



## MissSazra

Hi all, sorry I've been quiet for a bit. Have been shattered these past couple of days, and just haven't made it on to chat although I'll admit I've lurked a couple of times! lol

Welcome to kelsp, so sorry to hear about your loss.

Hope everyone is ok? Have missed chatting to you all! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra, so sorry that you feel so down. I've barely been able to get online in the past couple days myself (due to the blocks at work)... is everything ok? I have been wondering where you were!


----------



## MissSazra

I'm ok thanks Sideways, just very tired! Glad it's the weekend and I can rest.


----------



## SMFirst

nice to hear (well read) from you MissSazra :)
How is your stomach feeling?


----------



## MissSazra

My stomach is so much better thanks SMFirst. I have 2 types of antibiotics which seem to have cleared it up, and the lump has now gone, just some redness left. So glad to not be in pain anymore!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi ladies

Would you mind if I join you lot? My husband and I are in the same boat....we already have a lovely young lady aged 2 and people keep asking us if there's going to be a brother or a sister for her.......
I've got type 1 diabetes and pregnancy is not an easy thing for me. My first pregnancy ended in a mc at 9 weeks.
We decided, if we get pregnant, not to tell anybody until week 12.
It's nice to talk to you all and share experiences!
Just removed my Implanon ( 1st of November) and I'm waiting for my AF to arrive.....

Good luck to all of you
Saskia:flower:XX

( Not good in using all the abbs yet:huh:)


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, English Girl!! I love our little group and I'm sure you will too. I am so sorry for your loss. :( Good luck TTC!! How long do you expect before AF shows up?


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning/afternoon everyone. I've been up since 5:30am!!! grrrr. About to go wash the car. How is everyone feeling?


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi everyone!!

Welcome English girl :)

Sideways why were u up so early on a saturday??? My cat woke me up at 5 this morning but i let her under the covers and she curled up and slept with us it was very sweet.

I didnt get up until 10 ;) love lie ins!!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Ugh I have no idea why I woke up at 5:30!! I will try to sleep till 8 or 9 tomorrow, and that's late for me. I think it's sweet when our critters crawl into bed with us :) Now that I think about it, my kitty jumped on the bed around 3:30am.... and woke me up for a second. He likes to be spooned. hehe!


----------



## pink mum

hello can i join u ppl


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi Pink mum everyones welcome we are a friendly bunch :)


----------



## turtlebeach

Hows everyone doing??? I've had some syptoms (however i've convinced myself i've got symtoms before and then got BFN's so i'm not getting my hopes up yet - and i know that its probably too early for proper symptoms anyway!!!).

As a lot of us are in 2WW -Anyone got any pregnancy symptoms yet?


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi pink mum!! Welcome!

Turtle, I'm doing ok -- symptoms, don't really have any. Other than boobies are kind of sore!! hehe. I'm hoping I am in the TWW however DH and I just :sex: earlier this afternoon, probably won't again till Tuesday. I'm just ready for my :bfp: please!!! Don't get me wrong I love my DH very much and I love :sex: just like anyone else but wow I'm too old for this lol! I'm ready for a break for about a week. Is that weird?


----------



## SMFirst

Definitely not weird to want a break from BD - I think it's more the planning of it, not the act itself that I get tired of!

I was actually thinking, it would be nice to take a break from TTC and just have a normal month of not timing anything (and I don't even do that much - no charting or using ORK's!)

But we'll do one more round before Christmas if necessary and then think about taking a break..

(may also need the recovery from Christmas - we are hosting the all-family dinner this year for the first time ever)

And today I am happy to say I put up some Christmas decorations inside and outside the house!!


----------



## Lindyk

:Hi" Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been so quiet. Just been feeling a bit down since having to go back to the drawing board.

I should be starting my Luteal phase, now so :thumbup: and :dust: and sticky wibes to all you wonderful ladies!!

O and Welcome to all the new :hugs: ladies!! 


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1289455200;1;28;12


----------



## rducky

Welcome to the new ladies!

Turtlebeach, I am on CD35, 15DPO. I have not tested yet! I have had cramping since around CD10, nipples were tender starting at the same time. Now, I have all over breast tenderness and some mild nausea. No signs of any spotting or bleeding. I've also been waking up completely overheated. I don't temp, so I don't know if that means anything. I'm trying so hard not to read into any of this because I have convinced myself of symptoms in the past and been disappointed...I keep thinking of buying an HPT, but in a way, I'm scared to test also.

I've been wondering about the luteal phase. Last month and this month, I ovulated on CD20 (according to CBFM). Last cycle, I calculated that my luteal phase was 13 days. From what I understand, a woman's luteal phase is usually the same from month to month. So, if that's the case, I should have seen AF by now, as I ovulated on the same day as last month? My cycle was 32 days last month. What do you ladies think?

:dust: to all!


----------



## Sideways 8

SM, I've been wondering the same thing myself. I agree that the planning is just tiring! And... nooo you can't put Christmas stuff up yet! hehe just kidding. We have neighbors who put their tree up on November 1. I know you're in Canada so your Thanksgiving has already come and gone but ours is in 2 weeks! I love Christmas as much as the next gal but I also love Thanksgiving! And, you're very brave for hosting the Christmas dinner :) I'm wanting to do that one year, as soon as we get our house the way we want it.

Lindy - it's ok hon, we know how you feel. Good luck!

rducky - how on earth you have the patience to not have tested yet simply amazes me! This sounds promising for you! I don't know much about luteal phase but it makes sense that it would be about the same every cycle, maybe varying a day. Refresh my memory, when are you testing again?


----------



## rducky

I'm trying to wait until CD38-40 to test. I had a 37 day cycle a couple of months ago.


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways - I kind of wish we had Thanksgiving later like you guys. For us it's really not that big of a holiday at all (in fact I think ours is more of a Harvest Festival, no real story or significance behind the holiday), whereas I know for some Americans it's almost bigger than Christmas! We won't put our tree up until the first or second week of Dec though :)


rducky - good luck with testing and way to hang in there. I thought luteal phase could vary by a day or two depending on diet, hormones, stress, exercise - the usual culprits, but I just go by the many contradictory things I read on the internet :)


Lindyk - well you've got a fresh start, so keep it relaxed and good luck this round!


----------



## rducky

Ok, ladies, I caved in and tested. Guess what? I think this is my BFP! I'm 15DPO.

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_1820.jpg


----------



## pink mum

congratulations and celebrations,.......plz pray for us too so i can get bfp soon,i am 14 dpo


----------



## MissSazra

Blimey Rducky! Look at those 2 lines! Yay, congratulations, so pleased for you! Xx


----------



## KellyW1977

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Thats a fab :bfp:if ever i saw one xxx congrats hun xxx


----------



## Lindyk

:happydance: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! Rducky!!!! :yipee: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :hugs: on your :bfp:

You must be on :cloud9:
:baby: Well may your new bundle bring you and DH all the joy in the world!!!!! :hug:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1289455200;5;28;12


----------



## HarliRexx

Oh wow!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rducky

Thanks, ladies! We are really excited, but nervous also...I hope you guys will let me stick around so I can keep up with what's going on with all of you.

:dust: to all you wonderful ladies!


----------



## MissSazra

Oh you have to stay around, we will want to know what's going on with you! I'm so excited for you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HarliRexx

Yes please stick around and keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## BbyLove5410

CONGRATS RDUCKY!!!!!! You have to stay here and keep us updated!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Hurray for rducky!!!!! I have been praying for you!! Along with all the other fine ladies on here!!! Hopefully we can all be bump buddies as well! Yay!!!!!!!

:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

And yes you better stick around because we need you to keep us updated and send us good vibes! Look at that status change -- Pregnant (Expecting)!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## SMFirst

HOORAY!! I was just thinking the other day, if one of you ladies was to get a BFP it would be like a success for all of us!!

Hope you have a very healthy 9 months!!


----------



## SMFirst

PS - My husband says congrats to you too rducky :) (well he said "That's cool" which is supportive from him!)


----------



## Sideways 8

ugh. Emotional rollercoaster I am!! I am just feeling really down right now. Don't know why. I was so excited hearing about rducky's :bfp: and now for some reason I just feel slightly depressed. Hopefully by tomorrow morning this nonsense will be gone. Thanks for letting me vent you guys!


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> ugh. Emotional rollercoaster I am!! I am just feeling really down right now. Don't know why. I was so excited hearing about rducky's :bfp: and now for some reason I just feel slightly depressed. Hopefully by tomorrow morning this nonsense will be gone. Thanks for letting me vent you guys!

Sorry Sideways :( I see you have a yummy cake avatar - maybe its a good thing it's just a picture right now ;)

Maybe rducky's opened the gateway and some more of us will get BFP's this round!

I'm going to hold out until Saturday to test if nothing shows up..


----------



## EnglishGirl

Congrats to rducky! What a wonderful news!


----------



## pink mum

yummy cakeeeee


----------



## Sideways 8

hehe I LOVE chocolate cake!! I wish I could make one that pretty!

I feel a little bit better today. I'm starting to get some cramping, kind of AF style?? I don't know yet. If my OPK was right, today I could be either 7-8 DPO. I got a bit of spotting yesterday following some very minor cramps. I'm trying not to symptom spot nor am I getting my hopes up because last cycle this very thing happened and :witch: reared her ugly head. Please keep your fingers crossed! Maybe some of rducky's good vibes will rub off on all of us!


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> hehe I LOVE chocolate cake!! I wish I could make one that pretty!
> 
> I feel a little bit better today. I'm starting to get some cramping, kind of AF style?? I don't know yet. If my OPK was right, today I could be either 7-8 DPO. I got a bit of spotting yesterday following some very minor cramps. I'm trying not to symptom spot nor am I getting my hopes up because last cycle this very thing happened and :witch: reared her ugly head. Please keep your fingers crossed! Maybe some of rducky's good vibes will rub off on all of us!

I have to say that around 8-10 dpo, I was convinced that AF was coming. I had a lot of cramping and I kept running to the loo to check.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Melzi19

I need a buddy too! Dh and I have been trying to Concieve since last month... Going crazy not telling ppl!! Arghh buddy anyone!?


----------



## Lindyk

Welcome Melzi19!! 

I know exactly how hard it is not to tell people!! You are more that welcome!!! have you started tracking your ovulation?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1289455200;1;28;12


----------



## Lindyk

Welcome Melzi19!! 

I know exactly how hard it is not to tell people!! You are more that welcome!!! have you started tracking your ovulation?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1289455200;1;28;12


----------



## Melzi19

Not yet lindyk just waiting on opk's to c if I have even ovulated coming off the pill!


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, Melzi19! I know it is hard not to tell everyone you see, but this forum really helps me in that aspect!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello ladies!

Just thought I'd drop by and see how everyone is doing. I'm okay, been sick all weekend but still no sign of AF. Thank goodness. 

rducky- Congrats again! I hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months.

Sideways- I hope you are feeling better, I know exactly how you're feeling. I felt like that throughout the weekend. 

FXed for everyone filled with lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, Bby. Maybe it's the weather. God can't decide if he wants it warm or cold around here!! lol. My poor flowerbeds look disastrous.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Yeah I think so too. It's like that here. I hate cold weather. Its the worst.


----------



## MissSazra

Sideways I've been feeling exactly the same today. Just haven't felt right, and I hate it. Hoping I'll wake up renewed tomorrow and back to myself. Hope you're feeling better now.

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## HarliRexx

Ok, so I'm 9 DPO and while I know it's still early and I'm really not even watching for symptoms, this is really usual for me so it's hard not to wonder....

So this morning I woke up and immediately felt nauseous. the feeling lingered a bit but I was able to eat breakfast and go about my morning and forget about it. So then around 11:30 the feeling came back even stronger and has lasted about an hour. I was reading online morning sickness doesn't usually start this early but it's possible. 

Bah.... I'd rather still have no symptoms at this point cause it's hard to not let it mess with my head since it is so unusual!


----------



## turtlebeach

Rducky I am so pleased for you hun congrats! You must be smiling from ear to ear!!!! 

Lets hope lots of us follow in your footsteps! Make sure you stick around :)


x


----------



## turtlebeach

rducky said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> hehe I LOVE chocolate cake!! I wish I could make one that pretty!
> 
> I feel a little bit better today. I'm starting to get some cramping, kind of AF style?? I don't know yet. If my OPK was right, today I could be either 7-8 DPO. I got a bit of spotting yesterday following some very minor cramps. I'm trying not to symptom spot nor am I getting my hopes up because last cycle this very thing happened and :witch: reared her ugly head. Please keep your fingers crossed! Maybe some of rducky's good vibes will rub off on all of us!
> 
> I have to say that around 8-10 dpo, I was convinced that AF was coming. I had a lot of cramping and I kept running to the loo to check.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Rducky why don't you list the symptoms you had leading up to your BFP!!!!

6dpo I had AF feeling low down in my stomach - that sort of dull ache you get when AF starts. I've been feeling a bit sick on and off but i've noticed its only when I think about being pregnant so I think its in my head. I've also been tired - but i'm often tired so again can't tie it in really.


----------



## SMFirst

Well, I have to say, I am really happy for rducky's BFP but somehow other BFP's I have read about today on this site have given me more than a tinge of jealousy... (especially when so many of them have only been TTC for a couple of cycles at most!)


----------



## rducky

turtlebeach said:

> Rducky why don't you list the symptoms you had leading up to your BFP!!!!
> 
> 6dpo I had AF feeling low down in my stomach - that sort of dull ache you get when AF starts. I've been feeling a bit sick on and off but i've noticed its only when I think about being pregnant so I think its in my head. I've also been tired - but i'm often tired so again can't tie it in really.

8DPO-10DPO Started having cramping like AF was on her way. Felt like I was "wet" down there, so I was always running to the bathroom to check. I was sure I'd see blood. Instead, it was a lot of watery CM. I'm still having this now. Around this time, I also noticed that I was constipated which is very unusual for me.

11DPO-13DPO Noticed that my nipples were sore, mostly when wearing a bra. Over a couple days, the entire breasts started hurting, again while wearing a bra and moving around at work. It probably didn't help that I kept poking the boobs to check if they were still sore... I was also waking up sweating and feeling really hot.

14DPO We invited my mum and her friend over for dinner. We made roast chicken. They were raving about how it was the best chicken they had ever eaten. I couldn't make myself swallow it. I wasn't really nauseous, just whenever I put the chicken in my mouth, I wanted to spit it out. Potatoes and broccoli went down fine. This is when I was pretty convinced I was PG. I still wanted to wait to test.

15DPO Came home from work in the morning (I work overnights). I was having a mild queasiness/feeling of empty stomach. I tried to go to bed but my mind was racing. Got up around 2pm, went to the pharmacy and bought 2 FRER. I went home, POAS without waiting to hold my pee for a couple of hours...Dark BFP showed up in about 30 seconds.

I have my fingers crossed for all of you! I need some bump buddies! Can't wait for some of you to test! :dust:


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow, rducky that's a lot of stuff. I haven't experienced hardly anything although at this point I'm guessing I'm only 7-8 DPO. I had some more brown spotting a little while ago. Murphy's Law states that if you want to stain your britches you must wear white ones!! LOL!!! (For those of you who have never heard of "britches" - that's Southern slang for pants and/or underwear hehehe)

I've also been having really vivid dreams lately. Not really getting hot at night, but normally if I'm hot I'll have nightmares. But, no nightmares, just dreams that I can remember a lot of details to, and they're all WEIRD!! :wacko:

Not much of an appetite. Just ate some chili, cornbread, and a brownie. I'm still taking prenatals daily. They make me gag. Hell, even looking at them brings up my gag reflex!! I don't know how I'll get through 9 months of that nonsense!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Still waiting for AF..
My last AF was 29.10 and lasted for 6 days.
My Implanon was removed 01.11
I've been using OPK from 09.11 but nothing happened yet...
The only thing I've got is a UTI :-((

Think it's going to take a while before my "real" AF and OV are coming back.
I drink several glasses of tea and water during the day, do you think that will change the outcome of the OPK's??

Good luck to all of you who are waiting for a BFP XXX


----------



## Sideways 8

SMFirst said:


> Well, I have to say, I am really happy for rducky's BFP but somehow other BFP's I have read about today on this site have given me more than a tinge of jealousy... (especially when so many of them have only been TTC for a couple of cycles at most!)


I know how you feel! There are a lot of people on here who I'm ecstatic for, but the other :bfp: are making me jealous. Add to that the emotional rollercoaster junk I'm going through!:cry:


And MissSazra, thanks for the well wishes. How are you doing?


----------



## Sideways 8

English Girl, not sure? I'm always afraid I'll dilute my urine too much... so I've been using FMU. I actually got a positive using FMU during both cycles I've used the OPK's... not that it did me any good last cycle lol. Hopefully this cycle I've caught the eggy.

As I think about the possibility of me being preggo, somehow a small wave of panic comes over me. Have you felt that way yet, rducky?


----------



## turtlebeach

aww thats really exciting rducky!!!! :)

I'm now trying to compare my syptoms to yours and desperately trying to see comparisons hehehe. I'm only 8dpo so early days i guess.

Like you i keep poking my BB's to see if they are sore... they felt a little bit tender so i was really pleased LOL as normally they arent even tender when I get AF but who knows. I am not feeling too positive really.


----------



## flyingduster

Just an update, I'm on 6DPO now, so just holding out until 10DPO to test (yeah yeah, I know, but I have to get rid of the POAS urge so I won't be so disappointed when AF comes!) I don't have high hopes this month cos the BD timing wasn't all that great, but we'll see I guess! :)


----------



## SMFirst

flyingduster said:


> Just an update, I'm on 6DPO now, so just holding out until 10DPO to test (yeah yeah, I know, but I have to get rid of the POAS urge so I won't be so disappointed when AF comes!) I don't have high hopes this month cos the BD timing wasn't all that great, but we'll see I guess! :)

That's what I started thinking today - maybe I should test early, see the BFN, then I won't be so anxious.. 

But then that's not positive thinking so I think I'll try to persuade myself to wait..

Meanwhile, there are chocolate treats here at work today which I am enjoying plentifully :)


----------



## turtlebeach

I'm going to test on saturday (AF due monday) i will be 13dpo on sat not sure if thats too early too test or not?


----------



## MissSazra

AF is due on Friday for me, am going to try and wait til Wednesday to test, even though I just know I'm out this month!


----------



## turtlebeach

I have been logging all my symptoms...like literally everything.... I thought if i get a BFP i can look back laugh at them and let other people in 2ww know... if i get a BFN I can look back nxt month when i think im gettin symptoms and tell myself not to be so bl&&dy silly!!!

My funniest symptom i've recorded so far is:

On Friday (5dpo) I watched 2 episodes of 16 and pregnant and cried at both of them... 
On saturday (6dpo) I watched hollyoaks and cried at that!!! I dont normally cry at tv programs so either its pre AF making me tearful or prego hormones LOL


----------



## turtlebeach

MissSazra said:


> AF is due on Friday for me, am going to try and wait til Wednesday to test, even though I just know I'm out this month!

You never know... your not out until aunt flo knocks on your door!

Good luck hun :)


----------



## MissSazra

Very true Turtlebeach, but I'm sure we didn't BD at the right time. However, I will wait and see if the witch rears her ugly head! 

If we don't get it this month though when trying for next month, AF would be due the day after my 30th birthday, so it would be a fantastic present!


----------



## turtlebeach

Yeah but sperm can live for up to 5 days so even if it wasn't the right time that you BD'd it may still have got the egg!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Wauw, hopefully my cycle will be back to normal soon so I can join your conversations.
I really really hope for all of you that the result will be positive!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## SMFirst

EnglishGirl - you can always interject with anything you'd like to say :)

I love your Christmas ticker :)


----------



## EnglishGirl

What kind of OPKs are you all using? I'm trying these
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-OVULATION-FERTILITY-TEST-TESTS-UK-SELLER-SENT-DAILY-/300377685214?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item45efe7bcde


----------



## turtlebeach

Englishgirl your ticker makes me think i need to start my xmas shopping!!!!!!!

I use clear blue fertility monitor... although this month i part ignored it and followed my body BD'in early (lucky I did too as managed to catch the 3 days before ovulation).


----------



## Sideways 8

Englishgirl I use Clearblue Digital OPK's but I got it off Amazon as the pharmacy prices are way too high.

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon. I will wait until the 22nd. I'm usually pretty good at waiting until the day AF is due because getting so many BFN's sucks.


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> As I think about the possibility of me being preggo, somehow a small wave of panic comes over me. Have you felt that way yet, rducky?

Yes, I am panicking!


----------



## pink mum

i have strange taste in my mouth,when i drink water it tastes diff to me


----------



## Sideways 8

pink mum, that's weird! Please make sure the water isn't bad! hehe.

Well when I got home I had a bunch of brown CM in my underwear. Gag. I have no idea what's going on! I've decided not to do any more OPK's, seems like a waste at this point. And, my appetite is all jacked up. I did just eat a scoop of peanut butter covered with chocolate chips, lol. Although that's not weird for me, I always have crazy cravings!!


----------



## flyingduster

hmm, my body is confusing me now! This is where OPK or charting would be handy! LOL

Last cycle I had the EWCM and I counted my O from then and AF was 8 days later than expected.

this cycle I had obvious EWCM again, 6 days ago, so assumed I O'd then. I now have more, though it's different (thicker? Not sure...) but its the classic very stretchy sorta gloopy stuff (TMI, soorrryyy!!) soooooo I'm wondering if infact I could be Oing now. Now that I look back I DO remember a tiny bout of this same stuff, probably around this same sorta time, which wouldexplain why I thought I was 8 days late (if infact I had O'd 8 days later than thought!)

So I'm not going to tell DH, as he knows I [thought] I O'd last week, but will have some fun tonight anyway, he'll be more relaxed thinking I've already o'd so he'll just enjoy it more I think. And I'll start counting again... UGH, that means I still have an extra 6 days in my TWW!!! haha. I prefer it at this end than having AF come along 6 days late... Fingers crossed, all over again!


----------



## Sideways 8

Fingers crossed, flying!! Have fun!!! I can't wait till :sex: is about having fun instead of baby-making....


----------



## pink mum

today is my due date but no af, neg preg test i have nausea,high bbt,abd cramps,light headedness..what should i do,m confused,


----------



## rducky

pink mum said:


> today is my due date but no af, neg preg test i have nausea,high bbt,abd cramps,light headedness..what should i do,m confused,

What kind of test did you use? Are your cycles usually very regular?

Maybe wait a couple of days and test again.


----------



## pink mum

my luteal phase is 15 days n today its 16 day,i used clear blue


----------



## Sideways 8

hello everyone. Still getting some brownish CM. I'm not feeling very positive right now. I got some other things going on too, that's pretty much kept me in a bit of a crappy mood the past few days. I'll fill yall in later, time to go to work...


----------



## SMFirst

sorry you are having a bit of a rough time Sideways.. 

something positive...hmm.. well at least Thanksgiving is coming up :)

have a good day at work

Hope everyone else is doing well this week :)


----------



## pink mum

help meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KellyW1977

hey pinkmum, sorry you have no answers, I personally would wait another couple of days then test again, xx


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. I am almost over this cold.....Thank goodness. Sad news, hubby is out of town again for the week. :cry: So I get the whole house to myself and my furbabies. But its not the same without him. Hubby told me that he wants us to wait to test until the first of December. So I am trying to be strong and not think about it. Haven't seen AF yet, hopefully she stays away for 9 months. That would be great. Any new updates on anyone else? 

RDucky- How are you feeling?


----------



## rducky

pink mum said:


> help meeeeeeeeeeeee

Are you sure of the date that you ovulated? Maybe you ovulated later than usual this month. I'm pretty sure that while the luteal phase stays the same from month to month, you don't necessarily always ovulate on the same day each month.


----------



## pink mum

ya i ovulated on 31 of october,i use opk thats y i m sure,


----------



## rducky

Bby, glad you're feeling better. I have my fingers crossed for you. Do you have any symptoms?

As for me, I am slightly queasy all the time. Not vomiting yet. Feeling excited but very nervous as it is still early days.


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi All

Pink Mum - Is a metallic taste you have in your mouth as this can be a sign of early pregnancy. I would test again in a few days as the other girls suggested if you dont get AF.

Flyinduster - My EWCM starts 3-4 days before I ovulate (I have a cbfm so can pinpoint my ovulation day). This month thou I had a MASSIVE clump of it 3 days after ovulation which was rather weird - dunno what that was! (sorry if TMI!!!! hehe).

Bbylove - Gkad to hear you are feeling better. 1 December - you have way more will power than i do!!!

Sideways - What stage are you at? Could it be IB? Or if you are near AF some people get light period when normal AF would be?

Rducky - glad ya doing well!!! U lucky little ducky u!!!!

Everyone else - Hellooooooo!!! :)

I had the most amazing dream last night. I did a test and 2 really dark lines came up instantly. I was so pleased but didnt realise I was dreaming and when I woke up I was really gutted!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its made me think now that i'm not pregnant. I havent had any symptoms today at all so am kind of feeling like its not worked this month again now.

x


----------



## pink mum

thanx turtle beach.


----------



## BbyLove5410

rducky said:


> Bby, glad you're feeling better. I have my fingers crossed for you. Do you have any symptoms?
> 
> As for me, I am slightly queasy all the time. Not vomiting yet. Feeling excited but very nervous as it is still early days.

Thank you. I have been feeling light headed, queasy, congested and really tired. And to top it all off I've been sick. I have looked online about my cold and there have been a lot of women who get a cold and find out that they are pregnant and that the two can be related. So we'll see once the first comes. Haha. I am so happy for you and I can understand feeling nervous, I would too. But all you can do is try not to stress and just enjoy the creation that is happening inside of you. 


Turtle Beach - Let me tell you, I am not that strong. Haha. If it were up to me I would of tested a lot sooner but the DH really wants to wait until I have missed more than one.


----------



## MissSazra

So I caved and tested this morning, :bfn:! :cry:

I know AF isn't due until Friday but I really think that's me out this month, not like I wasn't expecting it!

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> So I caved and tested this morning, :bfn:! :cry:
> 
> I know AF isn't due until Friday but I really think that's me out this month, not like I wasn't expecting it!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.

:hugs: to you. You're still quite early to test though...see how you feel through the week.


----------



## Sideways 8

turtlebeach said:


> Sideways - What stage are you at? Could it be IB? Or if you are near AF some people get light period when normal AF would be?

Turtle, I'm not 100% sure but if my OPK was right then I ov'd about 8 or so days ago, which means AF wouldn't be due until next Monday or Tuesday. I guess it could be IB :) I'm really hoping it is!


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra said:


> So I caved and tested this morning, :bfn:! :cry:
> 
> I know AF isn't due until Friday but I really think that's me out this month, not like I wasn't expecting it!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.

Aww hunny I'm sorry :(

I'm having terrible memory (and too lazy to peruse the old posts :( ), why again did you think you missed your fertile days??


----------



## Sideways 8

Okay guys... I'm ready to unload something on you and I need some perspectives....


DH's sister-in-law is about 38 weeks along with her 2nd baby, shes due on November 23. We had planned on going up there to where they live around the weekend after Thanksgiving to meet the new baby and spend time with the family since everyone else is going up there. DH and I got an email about 2 weeks ago from her saying something along the lines of, You guys have expressed interest in coming up for baby's birth. I would like for yall to get a flu shot since as you can imagine, dealing with a sick toddler and a newborn would not be any fun. 

But, what do you think about her wanting us to get a flu shot? At first I thought it was a suggestion (not a requirement) so I just ignored it. Neither DH nor myself want to get flu shots we dont get the flu, I hate needles, I dont believe in taking a lot of medicines anyway several reasons really.

Until last night, when DH's brother (babys father) shot him a text message and asked him if we had made a decision on a hotel and if we had gotten our flu shots. DH texted back and said that yes we had gotten a room at the Hampton Inn and no we hadnt planned on getting a flu shot. DH's brother texted him back and said that hes not going to make us get the shots, but that we wont be able to touch the baby now.

This has upset me pretty badly. So, I need some perspective on the situation. My perspective is, its irrational. And I feel like DH and I are being made out as lepers (dont touch my baby you nasty people).

*sigh*


----------



## MissSazra

Sideways 8 said:


> MissSazra said:
> 
> 
> So I caved and tested this morning, :bfn:! :cry:
> 
> I know AF isn't due until Friday but I really think that's me out this month, not like I wasn't expecting it!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> Aww hunny I'm sorry :(
> 
> I'm having terrible memory (and too lazy to peruse the old posts :( ), why again did you think you missed your fertile days??Click to expand...

My CBFM told me I had high days and we were only able to :sex: for the first 3 of those days. I never got a peak on the monitor so don't know when that was, but am pretty certain I have missed my most fertile days. All the online calendars say I would have been most fertile from the 3rd to the 6th or something like that, and we had stopped :sex: by then due to the stupid abscess! :(

Sorry to hear about what your going through with the flu shots thing. I have to say I've never heard of people wanting others to get them. My DH's sister had a baby in April and never mentioned it, and they thrust him at me at any given moment, "To give me some practice"!!! Sorry I can't be any help.


----------



## Sideways 8

Gotcha. TTC is very confusing :( Maybe it's not over yet. 

For some reason I feel like it's not happening for me this cycle either. Prayers going out to everyone!

And, about the flu shot situation, thanks for your input - it was much help actually. I just need to know if I'm the one who's being irrational. I try to put myself in their shoes... but it's not like the U.S. is riddled with the flu right now. If it were a couple years ago when we had a pretty decent outbreak I would understand more....


----------



## HarliRexx

My thoughts on the flu shot situation...
Obviously they're standing their ground on this one, even though it is a bit extreme. They need to repect your feelings on not getting the shots (I wouldn't get them either), as you have to respect their feelings on the matter, silly or not. So it's really up to you if you want to go there to show your support and share in the experience or not go at all. At first I thought they were just trying to be good parents by being protective and not wanting their children to get sick, but when I went back and re-read your post it says "dealing with a sick toddler and a newborn would not be any fun". Sounds very selfish to me!


----------



## flyingduster

Well I've decided to test on saturday anyway, but I'm definitely expecting a BFN. It just didn't really work so great this time I think! Perhaps next month will be our month!!! lol.

Sideways 8, I too think it sounds rather OTT to require everyone who comes in contact with bubs to have a flu shot!? I mean, the flu shot doesn't even stop all the strains in the *slightest*, and TBH if they ever want to take bub out into public they're gonna have to get over their phobia of germs... I mean there's stuff in the AIR, even from the hospital to the car for goodness sake! You're not being weird, THEY are!!


----------



## HarliRexx

MissSazra said:


> So I caved and tested this morning, :bfn:! :cry:
> 
> I know AF isn't due until Friday but I really think that's me out this month, not like I wasn't expecting it!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.

I hope you are wrong! Like everyone else is saying, it's still early. Don't give up hope till AF shows!


----------



## pink mum

wa would u suggest here,today my af was due but still no sign,n m happy that sshez not here,n will b more happier if she stays away for 9 months,but my test is neg


----------



## Sideways 8

flyingduster said:


> Well I've decided to test on saturday anyway, but I'm definitely expecting a BFN. It just didn't really work so great this time I think! Perhaps next month will be our month!!! lol.
> 
> Sideways 8, I too think it sounds rather OTT to require everyone who comes in contact with bubs to have a flu shot!? I mean, the flu shot doesn't even stop all the strains in the *slightest*, and TBH if they ever want to take bub out into public they're gonna have to get over their phobia of germs... I mean there's stuff in the AIR, even from the hospital to the car for goodness sake! You're not being weird, THEY are!!

That's what I was thinking too, that the flu shot only covers 1 or maybe a couple more strains of the flu, and I also thought that even the flu shot itself can give you the flu?? I have an amazing immune system (not to brag too much hehe) as I never get sick. We wouldn't be traveling if we had the flu anyway. Ugh. I will see if I can get DH to protest just once, after that there's no sense in fighting it because like Harli said it's their choice as parents and I wouldn't want to be battled if I was making a decision about my kids regardless of how silly it was. Maybe I can require them to all get their MMR and DPT shots updated when my little bundle of joy is delivered!! Pertussis is actually a slowly becoming a bigger threat these days unfortunately. But two wrongs don't make a right lol. You know what they say... bigger person and all...


----------



## SMFirst

pink mum - there's nothing to do but wait a few more days and test again, I'm afraid.


Sideways - Some people are very germophobic and especially paranoid about the Flu.

I don't get the shot, and agree with you that your in-laws are over-reacting however I don't think you'll be able to convince them out of it. 

But they must realize that you can pick up flu germs from anywhere - door knobs, telephones, computer keyboards etc, so having you guys touch the baby won't make any difference (in fact you are likely cleaner than anything else!)

A coworker of mine had to get a flu shot against her will (doctor enforced it) because she lives with her sister's family including a 6mo old baby. But that baby was previously sick with another cold so if he got sick again it would be really bad, so that situation is a little more understandable.


----------



## Sideways 8

Well to be perfectly honest about everything guys, I am really disappointed that I won't get to hold my nephew but it's not the end of the world. It just aligns with their other parenting techniques that I absolutely do not agree with. They are just "out there" anyway. We'll see what happens. Thanks for the opinions guys, I definitely needed some reassurance that I wasn't being totally irrational for not getting the shot.


----------



## SMFirst

Perhaps you should ask if you can hold him if you are wearing nitrile gloves and a biohazard face mask.

they might actually think you are serious and consider it.. 

;)


----------



## Sideways 8

SM I thought about that actually!! LOL!!! 
At the hospitals around here there are hand sanitizer pumps literally everywhere. I imagine it's the same where they live - Chicago area.


----------



## SMFirst

I find the hand sanitizer stuff weird actually - when I was in university (biochemistry) more than 5 years ago we learned that using all these antibiotics medications and anti-bacterial soaps etc were promoting the evolution of "Superbugs" like the drug resistant bacterias that are found in some hospitals. 

So why are we still using this stuff? Soad and hot water are sufficient!

anyway, my DH loves hand sanitizer so to each their own!


----------



## HarliRexx

SMFirst said:


> I find the hand sanitizer stuff weird actually - when I was in university (biochemistry) more than 5 years ago we learned that using all these antibiotics medications and anti-bacterial soaps etc were promoting the evolution of "Superbugs" like the drug resistant bacterias that are found in some hospitals.
> 
> So why are we still using this stuff? Soad and hot water are sufficient!
> 
> anyway, my DH loves hand sanitizer so to each their own!

Right! I remember writing a paper for chemistry class about the same thing in 
'99! 

I do still carry the stuff in my purse because there are always situations where I want to de-germ but can't wash my hands. I actually try to stay mindful about not over sanitizing my house as well. I do use vinegar water alot which they say is a natural sanitizer, but i wonder if it has similar drawbacks to other antibacterial sanitizers? Either way I like that it's less chemically.


----------



## Sideways 8

SMFirst said:


> I find the hand sanitizer stuff weird actually - when I was in university (biochemistry) more than 5 years ago we learned that using all these antibiotics medications and anti-bacterial soaps etc were promoting the evolution of "Superbugs" like the drug resistant bacterias that are found in some hospitals.
> 
> So why are we still using this stuff? Soad and hot water are sufficient!
> 
> anyway, my DH loves hand sanitizer so to each their own!

I know! I'm a chemist as well. I was just wondering if they were uncomfortable with my lack of vaccinations that the Purell would be suffice! :wacko:


----------



## SMFirst

I think vinegar water would be a better option than chemical hand sanitizers :)

Speaking of it though - I didn't know that you weren't supposed to use chemical cleaners when pregnant (though I'm sure I would have learned eventually) - it was only my pregnant sister being paranoid because she cleaned the bathroom with lysol that made me aware..

So now she's using only "natural" cleaners like vinegar water to clean everything :)


----------



## rducky

How is everyone today? It seems quiet in here!

I don't get the flu shot because I am allergic to it...Sideways, it's too bad that your family doesn't understand that as long as you don't have flu symptoms, haven't been exposed to someone who had flu, and you practice good hand hygiene, it is unlikely that flu will be transmitted. Also, as someone else said, you can still get flu even though you had the flu shot.
"People who contract influenza are most infective between the second and third days after infection. The amount of virus shed appears to correlate with fever, with higher amounts of virus shed when temperatures are highest. Children are much more infectious than adults and shed virus from just before they develop symptoms until two weeks after infection." (from wikipedia)

Hopefully some common sense can prevail with them!


----------



## pink mum

hi, fine how r u rducky?how r u feeling today


----------



## rducky

pink mum said:


> hi, fine how r u rducky?how r u feeling today

I'm pretty good today. Going to work on the evening shift today (3pm to midnight). I've been working night shifts for the last 2 years (11pm-8am) so I'm feeling a bit nervous about readjusting to different shifts. I am a nurse in an emergency room, we are not allowed to work nights once pregnant.

pink mum, anything new happening with you? Symptoms?


----------



## pink mum

ya i have nausea in the morning,now light headedness,af cramps on n off,neg bf


----------



## pink mum

then y r u working,tell them that u r expecting


----------



## pink mum

ok
i got u now.i thought u said that u r going for night shift.i misunderstood that


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning everyone. DH stood up for us last night but to no avail. We'll see how it goes. I don't want to beat a dead horse and if they don't want me to hold their baby then fine. I will do my best to just cross that bridge when we get there. I'm not going to argue with them although part of me wants to call them on their silliness and apparent ignorance (and the mom and dad both are college professors........) but there's no sense in arguing because I doubt they would listen to anything I had to say. I think they're just control freaks to be honest. DH mentioned that she showed up and raised hell at her soon-to-be-husband's bachelor party a while ago. To me that also exhibits signs of being a control freak! Agggghhhhh anyway hopefully I can just forget about this nonsense and try to suffer through the 3 days up there.

As far as me and the TTC stuff, I'm not feeling really optimistic this cycle. I still have some brownish CM, though not much at all and I wonder if it's IB or if it could be some old blood getting caught up in my CM. I don't know!! DH and I haven't :sex: in 4 days, part of me just wants to not worry about it and just relax, if AF shows up oh well. I've pretty much resigned myself to this :( But, I have a few more days before I'll test so we'll see.

So guys - another question I'll throw out there - have you all thought of any birth plans or anything like that? For me, the only thing I know so far is that there will be no elective c-section (only have one in the event of a true emergency), no episiotomy, only DH in there during delivery, no relatives in the waiting room before, during, and a little while after the delivery. And absolutely no house full of guests spending the night during the first few days we've brought Little One home.


----------



## rducky

I am hoping to avoid an epidural. I would like DH and maybe one other person at the birth. I'd like to stay active during labor....haven't thought much past this.


----------



## Sideways 8

I am undecided on an epidural yet.... part of me wants drugs drugs drugs!! The other part of me hears all these horror stories of women suffering from back problems the rest of their lives....

I just realized how antisocial my birth plan sounds, lol. I just want some time for me and DH to bond before we pass him/her around like something at show-n-tell..


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Good morning everyone. DH stood up for us last night but to no avail. We'll see how it goes. I don't want to beat a dead horse and if they don't want me to hold their baby then fine. I will do my best to just cross that bridge when we get there. I'm not going to argue with them although part of me wants to call them on their silliness and apparent ignorance (and the mom and dad both are college professors........) but there's no sense in arguing because I doubt they would listen to anything I had to say. I think they're just control freaks to be honest. DH mentioned that she showed up and raised hell at her soon-to-be-husband's bachelor party a while ago. To me that also exhibits signs of being a control freak! Agggghhhhh anyway hopefully I can just forget about this nonsense and try to suffer through the 3 days up there.
> 
> As far as me and the TTC stuff, I'm not feeling really optimistic this cycle. I still have some brownish CM, though not much at all and I wonder if it's IB or if it could be some old blood getting caught up in my CM. I don't know!! DH and I haven't :sex: in 4 days, part of me just wants to not worry about it and just relax, if AF shows up oh well. I've pretty much resigned myself to this :( But, I have a few more days before I'll test so we'll see.
> 
> So guys - another question I'll throw out there - have you all thought of any birth plans or anything like that? For me, the only thing I know so far is that there will be no elective c-section (only have one in the event of a true emergency), no episiotomy, only DH in there during delivery, no relatives in the waiting room before, during, and a little while after the delivery. And absolutely no house full of guests spending the night during the first few days we've brought Little One home.

I am sorry to hear that they are being so controlling about that situation. I could understand if you guys were already sick but if you guys are naturally healthy then whats the big deal? People are crazy in this world. Haha.
As for the birth plan, haven't thought of anything yet. All I know is I want DH and maybe my mom in the room while I have the baby. I don't mind people waiting to see it only cause DH's family has been wanting another baby in the family. 

An update on the TTC process, no AF, my nipples are getting really sore and I have been really tired. I am getting nervous to test but still trying not to get my hopes up.

I found out that another friend of mine found out she was pregnant and I have to admit I am really jealous. :(


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> I am undecided on an epidural yet.... part of me wants drugs drugs drugs!! The other part of me hears all these horror stories of women suffering from back problems the rest of their lives....
> 
> I just realized how antisocial my birth plan sounds, lol. I just want some time for me and DH to bond before we pass him/her around like something at show-n-tell..


It's good to consider everything beforehand, but I figure you can't predict how the birth will go, so you never know what will end up happening (ie c-section, epidural etc)

But I agree, I wouldn't want everybody at the hospital - I want that time to be just me and DH.. Hopefully we won't even let them know until after the baby is born and settled!


----------



## Sideways 8

SMFirst said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> I am undecided on an epidural yet.... part of me wants drugs drugs drugs!! The other part of me hears all these horror stories of women suffering from back problems the rest of their lives....
> 
> I just realized how antisocial my birth plan sounds, lol. I just want some time for me and DH to bond before we pass him/her around like something at show-n-tell..
> 
> 
> It's good to consider everything beforehand, but I figure you can't predict how the birth will go, so you never know what will end up happening (ie c-section, epidural etc)
> 
> But I agree, I wouldn't want everybody at the hospital - I want that time to be just me and DH.. Hopefully we won't even let them know until after the baby is born and settled!Click to expand...


SM, you are right about not knowing what will happen. I don't know why, and I'm not sure if this is happening everywhere, but more and more these days around here women are being pressured into c-sections just because the baby is a day overdue, or because the doctor just wants to. Sometimes women choose them because they would rather not push. I respect women who make this decision; however I have little respect for doctors who press women to have c-sections just because it's more convenient for them.


----------



## Sideways 8

Plus I am terrified of being sliced open!!! hehehe. But I will definitely do whatever is best for my sweet little baby! :)

Thinking about all of that is starting to make me feel a lot better. The prize is definitely worth the battle :)


----------



## SMFirst

hmm...

I didn't realize that doctors were in fact pressuring women to have c-sections. That's pretty ridiculous, I'll have to investigate if that's the trend here.

I definitely would not like to be forced into having one just for convenience! If at all possible it would be nice to have an all natural birth but we'll see (well a long way to go til that day!)

My sister (pregnant) is quite petite and her husband is not so petite so I wonder what will happen with her if they have a big baby..


----------



## SMFirst

I have a question on another topic:

Money and savings for a baby.


When we had our little glimmer of pregnancy last cycle this came up and we decided we really need to start saving as baby's can be expensive!

Then we learned we aren't pregnant yet so I've gone out and spent like $1500 on stuff for us that we don't really need, yikes!

Then there's Christmas..

But after that we really have to buckle down to prepare for when a baby will be in our future..


So does anyone else have a baby savings plan?


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone!

My birthing plan is to avoid an epidural as much as I can, just the thought of it scares me, and have as much of a natural birth as possible. Have even been looking at water births, as mothers seem so much more relaxed and calm.

SMFirst, we have some savings, though not much, and are trying to increase them every month.


----------



## flyingduster

I don't have a birthing plan at all, though I definitely want DH and my mum there, and I expect the inlaws will be waiting for us, but the rest can stay away!!! lol. I would like a natural birth as much as possible too, but I guess you never can know...!!!


----------



## chef_mommy

I think my boyfriend and I are crazy but cant wait for this to happen! We are TTC and after we find out we are pregnant we will get married.. (I know its a little backwards). I just went off BC in the middle of October. Before I went on BC 2 years ago I was always irregular. I would have AF one month then she disappeared for 3 or 4 and then came back then disappeared again. Thats why I went on BC. 
My first question is how long will it take AF to come back and visit after getting off BC?
Second question is it possible to get pregnant with an irregular period?
Third question is there some kind of medicine to help me ovulate without going to the doctor. Im not a big fan of doctors and I plan to have a home birth with a midwife. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## SMFirst

chef_mommy said:


> I think my boyfriend and I are crazy but cant wait for this to happen! We are TTC and after we find out we are pregnant we will get married.. (I know its a little backwards). I just went off BC in the middle of October. Before I went on BC 2 years ago I was always irregular. I would have AF one month then she disappeared for 3 or 4 and then came back then disappeared again. Thats why I went on BC.
> My first question is how long will it take AF to come back and visit after getting off BC?
> Second question is it possible to get pregnant with an irregular period?
> Third question is there some kind of medicine to help me ovulate without going to the doctor. Im not a big fan of doctors and I plan to have a home birth with a midwife.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!


Hi chefmommy

Well as with everything, each person's experience is different.

My periods came back like clockwork as soon as I went off BC, however I have heard it can take several months for it to return.
(I guess your body now has to start making and regulating hormones on it's own so it might take time to adjust)
So there's not really any way to know.

I'm sure it's possible and common to get pregnant with an irregular period, though in this case it's probably best to chart your temperature and use OPK's to determine when you are ovulating.

As for taking something to help with ovulation, I have heard people talk about Soy Isoflavones and even Clomid but I don't know anything about them

(a quick Search on this site will bring up lots of info)


Hope that helps!
Good luck


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome chefmommy! I second what SMFirst said. When I came off BC my first real period was 45 days later, the next one was 55, and this last one was 39. I have no idea how long this one will be... but like you I was also irregular before going on BC.



MissSazra I have thought about a water birth as well. I would love to hear more stories from women who have had them.

SMFirst as far as a savings plan... not really a plan but when we were looking for some baby stuff for our upcoming nephew we looked at cribs, car seats, etc. I was so overwhelmed with choices that I had to stop looking. I guess once we get pregnant we're going to have to go to that store and talk with one of the ladies that works there. I did notice how expensive some of the furniture can be, and strollers, etc etc...


----------



## matchings0cks

Hey... wow you all seem to know alot about all this... we have only been trying 2 months now but i have never even thought of birthing plans or what i would want apart from just wanting a baby..:haha:

I also have no idea when i ovulate... cant work it out.. have tried to follow the signs i have read on the interent, but well the ones i know of didnt happen last month and then this month i have had signs (or so i think) for about a wk and a half now!!! cant be possible??? can it?? :shrug:


Feel like such an novice at all this..... :haha:


----------



## pink mum

how to increase the cervical mucus?


----------



## SMFirst

pink mum said:


> how to increase the cervical mucus?

Hi pink mum
There is talk that drinking pure grapefruit juice every day helps to make better quality CM (something about the acidity..) but I don't know if it makes more..

Evening primrose oil (can be found at pharmacy or health store) also helps create better quality CM but you only take it from CD1 to Ovulation

Some people take a dose of Robitussin cough syrup containing an expectorant (chemical) called "Guaifenesin" - it helps thin all mucus so it seems like there is more...

I would do a little research before taking anything though to see if it's right for you..

Another great product is "Preseed" - it's a lubricant that mimics CM, so sperm survive and have an easier time swimming to where they need to go..

I should be a spokesperson for preseed, i am always recommending it..
Hopefully it works for us this month!! :)


----------



## SMFirst

sorry guys, bored at work. Tomorrow is going to be even worse..spending too much time on here...

I have an admission:

I don't really have any sympathy for people saying "Desperately trying to conceive our 5th.." or similar...

and I don't really feel bad about that...

;)


----------



## Sideways 8

SMFirst said:


> sorry guys, bored at work. Tomorrow is going to be even worse..spending too much time on here...
> 
> I have an admission:
> 
> I don't really have any sympathy for people saying "Desperately trying to conceive our 5th.." or similar...
> 
> and I don't really feel bad about that...
> 
> ;)

I can agree. Who is saying that?? Wow. 

And I am definitely spending more time at work on here... although I'm home now so I am shamelessly admitting my addiction here!!! hehehe


For the past 3 days I've been having to wear panty liners because of the brownish CM stuff... today I had a whole lot! What on earth is going on?? lol. I checked the consistency and it doesn't seem E.W. which if I'm in the TWW it doesn't matter anyway. Could this be leftover blood from my last AF, that got caught up there and is now making its way out? Is that even possible? I suppose I need to consult Dr. Google....


----------



## Sideways 8

matchings0cks said:


> Hey... wow you all seem to know alot about all this... we have only been trying 2 months now but i have never even thought of birthing plans or what i would want apart from just wanting a baby..:haha:
> 
> I also have no idea when i ovulate... cant work it out.. have tried to follow the signs i have read on the interent, but well the ones i know of didnt happen last month and then this month i have had signs (or so i think) for about a wk and a half now!!! cant be possible??? can it?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> Feel like such an novice at all this..... :haha:

Welcome matchings0cks!! I don't really know that much, only what I've learned on here and I tell ya, I guess it is a lot! I'm sure I haven't even scratched the surface of what's out there :)

Have you tried using any methods to track ovulation like OPK's or charting your temps?


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> SMFirst said:
> 
> 
> sorry guys, bored at work. Tomorrow is going to be even worse..spending too much time on here...
> 
> I have an admission:
> 
> I don't really have any sympathy for people saying "Desperately trying to conceive our 5th.." or similar...
> 
> and I don't really feel bad about that...
> 
> ;)
> 
> I can agree. Who is saying that?? Wow.
> 
> And I am definitely spending more time at work on here... although I'm home now so I am shamelessly admitting my addiction here!!! hehehe
> 
> 
> For the past 3 days I've been having to wear panty liners because of the brownish CM stuff... today I had a whole lot! What on earth is going on?? lol. I checked the consistency and it doesn't seem E.W. which if I'm in the TWW it doesn't matter anyway. Could this be leftover blood from my last AF, that got caught up there and is now making its way out? Is that even possible? I suppose I need to consult Dr. Google....Click to expand...


Personally I even think it sounds a little greedy when brand new mothers are already focused on conceiving their second although it seems to be a trend lately to have kids close in age but don't they want to enjoy the first baby for a bit?

Anyway, Sideways sorry to ask but when is AF due for you? I've had brown "stuff" a few times before but it was near/ at the time of AF so I just assumed it was part of it..


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi Girlies

I'm feeling rough today. I don't know if its because i've got a bun in the oven, AF is coming or i've got a bug.

I'm majorly bloated (i am skinny so its really obvious - I was trying to hide it this afternoon at work, I look about 4 months today all of a sudden! lol), I can't stop burping, my stomach hurts and i'm off my food :( i'm not sure that these are pregnancy symptoms however!! lol

Talking of grapefruit juice - so many women on here swear by it. I tried it this month and for me it made no different to my cm at all. We used concieve plus this month (which is similar to preseed but without the applicator).


----------



## turtlebeach

SMFirst - the timing is right for IB, have you had cramping too?? I would have thought it would stop soon thou if its IB as it doesn't tend to go on too long normally.


----------



## SMFirst

turtlebeach said:


> SMFirst - the timing is right for IB, have you had cramping too?? I would have thought it would stop soon thou if its IB as it doesn't tend to go on too long normally.

sorry should have clarified - for me the brown stuff was a long time ago (before entering the TTC world)

Since we started TTC I've been keeping a very close eye out for anything that could be implantation bleeding but haven't seen anything.

I never get spotting before AF - usually it's "tap on full" from CD1 :)


But hopefully for Sideways this could be a bit of a drawn out Implantation Bleed?


----------



## SMFirst

Here's another random post by me :)

So I collect these bronze frogs by an artist named Tim Cotterill.

I just ordered one called "Newt" - Not exactly sure why it's called Newt when it's a tadpole but whatever.

It's a little different but I like it. This is a pic of it:
https://www.devingalleries.com/Fine-Art/Frogman-Tim-Cotterill-Newt-SM.jpg


Because it's a baby frog, I am going to consider it my "Baby Talisman"
(superstitious much?) - I'll give it a little rub like Buddha every day hehe!


----------



## turtlebeach

SMFirst said:


> turtlebeach said:
> 
> 
> SMFirst - the timing is right for IB, have you had cramping too?? I would have thought it would stop soon thou if its IB as it doesn't tend to go on too long normally.
> 
> sorry should have clarified - for me the brown stuff was a long time ago (before entering the TTC world)
> 
> Since we started TTC I've been keeping a very close eye out for anything that could be implantation bleeding but haven't seen anything.
> 
> I never get spotting before AF - usually it's "tap on full" from CD1 :)
> 
> 
> But hopefully for Sideways this could be a bit of a drawn out Implantation Bleed?Click to expand...

Hehe I meant to post to sideways soz smfirst - i'm all over the place today!!! :)

That lil newt is cute! Reminds me of a :spermy: hehehe


----------



## SMFirst

LOL Turtlebeach - you're right it does kind of look like a spermie!! I didn't think about that :)


----------



## Sideways 8

SM I love the newt, and he does look like a little spermy hehehehe

If my OPK was accurate in detecting my ovulation, then I expect AF on either Monday or Tuesday of next week. The brown stuff started showing up this past Monday, so 3 days now!


----------



## Sideways 8

I've checked about 3 websites after doing a Google search, and they all seem to conclude that it means AF is coming..... :(
I hope not, of course. But I guess I am prepared for that possibility :cry:


----------



## HarliRexx

I hope that's not the case sideways. It still seems strange if this has never happened to you before.


----------



## SMFirst

I hope not either for Sideways - I did a quick search and it still could be Implantation Bleeding...


----------



## flyingduster

Aww sideways, I hope for you that it is IB and not AF!!!! My fingers are crossed for you hun!!!

matchings0cks, have you tried OPKs or charting your temperature to get a more accurate idea of when you O? If I can't catch anything this year then I'm going to look at charting myself a bit more to try and track better, for now I just am going by EWCM!!! lol.


----------



## HarliRexx

Well ladies, I'm really having trouble keeping up the PMA today. AF is most likely due today or tomorrow and I feel like she is on the way. I knew it was unlikely to conceive this cycle since it's my first off BC but knowing that doesn't seem to make it hurt any less.
Hope everyone else is having a more positive day!


----------



## rducky

HarliRexx said:


> Well ladies, I'm really having trouble keeping up the PMA today. AF is most likely due today or tomorrow and I feel like she is on the way. I knew it was unlikely to conceive this cycle since it's my first off BC but knowing that doesn't seem to make it hurt any less.
> Hope everyone else is having a more positive day!

:hugs:...hang in there!


----------



## Sideways 8

:hugs: Harli, I know what you're going through. It does suck, but like others have said to me, it's not over until the :witch: shows up!!

And thanks to everyone for keeping your fingers crossed for me and being so sweet! It means a lot to me that I have found such wonderful friends on this site :) You know you've found something good when you wake up in the morning and have some news you want to share with friends on a message board :haha:

I seem to be tapering off with the brown stuff. Other symptoms I'm experiencing continue to be breasts being very tender and swollen! Oh my goodness, I'm normally a C cup but I think these babies could be nearing a D cup! Also very emotional. Not much else, no cramping anymore. Oh and insatiable appetite!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks rducky! 

Your symptoms are sounding VERY promising Sideways!!! That's one thing I love about this forum (esp this thread)... when I'm feeling down it really gets my spirts up to be able to get excited for you other ladies!


----------



## rducky

Sideways, all those symptoms sound very good! Finger crossed for you!


----------



## Sideways 8

Aww thanks you guys!

Is it bad that I'm really craving a good fishbowl-sized margarita right now?? lol
But you don't have to worry that I'll actually go get one :)


----------



## pink mum

SMFirst said:


> pink mum said:
> 
> 
> how to increase the cervical mucus?
> 
> Hi pink mum
> There is talk that drinking pure grapefruit juice every day helps to make better quality CM (something about the acidity..) but I don't know if it makes more..
> 
> Evening primrose oil (can be found at pharmacy or health store) also helps create better quality CM but you only take it from CD1 to Ovulation
> 
> Some people take a dose of Robitussin cough syrup containing an expectorant (chemical) called "Guaifenesin" - it helps thin all mucus so it seems like there is more...
> 
> I would do a little research before taking anything though to see if it's right for you..
> 
> Another great product is "Preseed" - it's a lubricant that mimics CM, so sperm survive and have an easier time swimming to where they need to go..
> 
> I should be a spokesperson for preseed, i am always recommending it..
> Hopefully it works for us this month!! :)Click to expand...

thanx for ur information,but sm first i m here in sweden n i think its not availale here,i dun have any idea,wat to do


----------



## Sideways 8

pink mum I think you can order Preseed on the internet, maybe on Amazon or something.


----------



## pink mum

but sideways i dun have that visa card or anything,m worried may ALLAH GIVE us this happiness of getting pregnant soon


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello ladies! 

Just thought I would drop by and see how everyone is doing. And welcome to all the new ladies. I always feel better when I get on here and talk to you all. We have really made great friendships on here for sure. Its good to know that we all have each other to lean on. I know for me it means a lot to have friends that are in the same boat as me. 

An update for me, well feeling really emotional, nauseous, nipples still sore, light spotting and really tired. I cried this morning and I really don't know why. I think I am going to convince DH that I want to test when he gets back in town which will be Saturday. But we will see. 

I hope everyone has a better day than I am having. :)


----------



## kelsp

i have oficially stopped bleeding from my miscarriage so im trying straight away!! so count me in!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi! Hope you're all well.

Sideways, I hope all the symptoms you're getting are going to be a BFP. 

For me, I have been having cramps for most of the afternoon. Have been checking to see if it's AF, but nothing as yet! Still think it'll be tomorrow though.


----------



## Sideways 8

Bby your symptoms sound promising as well! I hate feeling emotional though, don't you?

Kelsp - good luck this cycle!

MissSazra is tomorrow when AF is supposed to show up?


----------



## MissSazra

Yeah, tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Sideways 8

Have you done any HPT?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Bby your symptoms sound promising as well! I hate feeling emotional though, don't you?
> 
> Kelsp - good luck this cycle!
> 
> MissSazra is tomorrow when AF is supposed to show up?

Yes, I hate crying. It makes me feel insecure. I decided to take a shower to make me feel better and when I got out I wiped my nose and it was bleeding. Not bad but there was still blood. And I read that, that is another sign of being preggo. So FXed. DH said that we will definitely test when he gets back.


----------



## SMFirst

Bby - I had a nose bleed last cycle when I got my BFP (which didn't stick but whatever) - so hoping for you!

I think I might be in the same sad situation I was in last cycle in fact.

I caved and tested last night, got a faint BFP but didn't get excited.
AF is due today and I got a spot of blood this morning. Just waiting to see what comes of it..

not a happy camper right now at all :(


----------



## Sideways 8

SM you got a BFP? Why aren't you excited???


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> SM you got a BFP? Why aren't you excited???

Because I think it's not going to stick, seeing how AF is due for me today and I already saw blood.. I guess there's a vague chance it could be some sort of implantation bleeding or slough-off but I am very doubtful.


----------



## BbyLove5410

SMFirst said:


> Bby - I had a nose bleed last cycle when I got my BFP (which didn't stick but whatever) - so hoping for you!
> 
> I think I might be in the same sad situation I was in last cycle in fact.
> 
> I caved and tested last night, got a faint BFP but didn't get excited.
> AF is due today and I got a spot of blood this morning. Just waiting to see what comes of it..
> 
> not a happy camper right now at all :(

Thank you! Well at least you got a bpf maybe its your turn still. Was it a lot of blood or just a little bit?


----------



## SMFirst

so far just a tiny little bit, but that's how AF starts for me usually - by the end of the day it gets strong so I'll have to wait and see..


----------



## turtlebeach

Hey girlies - I got excited reading all the posts i've missed, we may get a record number of BFP's on the next few days! ITs funny how we are all due to test around the same sort of time!

Bbylove - Your symptoms sound realllllly promising!!!

SMFirst- Stay posistive it may be ok. I've read its ok to have a small amount of spotting during pregnancy. Fingers crossed for u hun.

MissSazra - Have you tested again yet or are you going to wait?

I picked up some tests in superdrug today (I normally get tesco own brand tests but got superdrug ones as Tesco had sold out!). The scary thing is when I got home and looked at them they are the exact ones I dreamt of the other night when I dreamt I got a dark BFP - the test stick looked exactly like these white stick red lid.... now i'm really scared! I'm almost sure mines a BFN this month but I know this month seeing it is going to hit me hard.

I thought i was due AF monday but i worked it out wrong and im actually due sunday. I'm not going to test until saturday as if its a bfn its going to hit me hard again and i dont want to have to go to work upset (I dont work sats).

Wishing u all loads and loads of baby dust.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BbyLove5410

turtlebeach said:


> Hey girlies - I got excited reading all the posts i've missed, we may get a record number of BFP's on the next few days! ITs funny how we are all due to test around the same sort of time!
> 
> Bbylove - Your symptoms sound realllllly promising!!!
> 
> SMFirst- Stay posistive it may be ok. I've read its ok to have a small amount of spotting during pregnancy. Fingers crossed for u hun.
> 
> MissSazra - Have you tested again yet or are you going to wait?
> 
> I picked up some tests in superdrug today (I normally get tesco own brand tests but got superdrug ones as Tesco had sold out!). The scary thing is when I got home and looked at them they are the exact ones I dreamt of the other night when I dreamt I got a dark BFP - the test stick looked exactly like these white stick red lid.... now i'm really scared! I'm almost sure mines a BFN this month but I know this month seeing it is going to hit me hard.
> 
> I thought i was due AF monday but i worked it out wrong and im actually due sunday. I'm not going to test until saturday as if its a bfn its going to hit me hard again and i dont want to have to go to work upset (I dont work sats).
> 
> Wishing u all loads and loads of baby dust.
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

I think so too. Plus my congestion keeps coming and going but its back and I am sneezing like crazy and I have heartburn really bad. Well I have my FXed for you and SMFirst. Thats pretty cool that you had a dream about the exact type of test. I read that its normal to have dreams about being pregnant and actually being pregnant. So I have my fingers crossed for you two!!!!


----------



## turtlebeach

Thanks hun... i'm not thinking too much into it thou as I think i dreamt about it cos its been on my mind 24/7. I want it sooooo much.

I'm ready for the disapointment again this month. I hate testing as I hate seeing just the 1 line appear. I don't find it hard to put it off as i'd rather not know so that i can stay in my 'i might be pregnant' bubble a little longer.

x


----------



## BbyLove5410

Yeah I know how you feel. I am really nervous about testing cause I told myself that I am not going to get my hopes up but I know that if I only see that one line I think I am going to literally cry and be devastated. But I am trying to stay positive.


----------



## SMFirst

That's why I am so stressed right now - I was fully prepared to see only one line last night and wouldn't have been too disappointed but now everything is backwards!

Oh well - Like with rducky, if one of you gets a real BFP I will be content!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well one thing that I have learned is try not to stress so bad.....I know easier said than done but with a little bit of practice it can be done. I have learned to just go with the flow and it'll happen when its meant to happen. I am kind of nervous of getting the bfp only cause I will feel bad only cause there are a lot of you that have been trying for a lot longer than me and each one of you deserve it just as much as me.


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm in the boat with y'all who don't want to test early because bfn's suck! It's not that hard for me to hold out, although I wonder how many weeks AF is late I could make it before I actually tested... I would probably still be a little pessimistic thinking that my cycle is just much longer than I had anticipated! Then I would freak out wondering if I had :sex: enough lol. I have absolutely no libido right now! And with respect to the dreams, I am having some really vivid dreams as well, though not about pregnancy, just random stuff.


----------



## HarliRexx

BbyLove5410 said:


> Well one thing that I have learned is try not to stress so bad.....I know easier said than done but with a little bit of practice it can be done. I have learned to just go with the flow and it'll happen when its meant to happen. I am kind of nervous of getting the bfp only cause I will feel bad only cause there are a lot of you that have been trying for a lot longer than me and each one of you deserve it just as much as me.

I feel the same. I've reall y come to care about all of you and I would definitely feel alot of guilt if I got a BFP before others on here that have been trying alot longer.


----------



## Sideways 8

Aww Harli that's so sweet. I care about everyone, too. It doesn't matter if I get a BFP or not I will always keep up with you guys!


----------



## turtlebeach

I guess we all just have to have hope. Its lovely being part of this group and the support is a great help. Its so nice to be able to chat with people that understand. Its also lovely to be able to talk openly about stuff as no one knows we are ttc and i keep having to tell white lies! (which i feeel guilty about).

Even thou we have only been physically ttc for 3 months it all started for us a year and a half ago as i've had a long journey of getting off tablets i took for a medical condition (which were big no nos during pregnancy as some were category X with a long wash out period) it was very hard and ive been in a lot of pain because of it. I'm now just on low dose predisolone which i've been told is the lesser of all evils and safe for me to take during pregnancy. I feel i've come a long way but i've been told i'm not allowed to stay off the meds too long so basically HAVE to get pregnant ASAP (so i feel the preasure!). I want it more than anything thou.

I do agree that things happen for a reason thou and when the time is right it will happen etc but its hard for us all to take when we see just 1 line appear.


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways 8 said:


> Aww Harli that's so sweet. I care about everyone, too. It doesn't matter if I get a BFP or not I will always keep up with you guys!

Yeah ditto! We all have to stick together even those who get BFPS!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi again

Well I've calmed down now. Whatever will be will be...

Looking forward to the weekend already though!

Hope you guys have success when you test!


----------



## turtlebeach

How many of us are testing on sat??

I am going to test as soon as i wake up on sat (which will probably be quite late as its my friends hen night sat so i have a late evening ahead!)


----------



## Sideways 8

I doubt I will, turtle. I'm too scared of :bfn: Hate to be such a chicken!!! :argh:

you guys make sure to keep me updated, and I'll let y'all know either way sometime next week or the next. Hopefully AF won't show up when I'm in Chicago! :)


----------



## MissSazra

If AF doesn't show up tomorrow I shall be testing on Saturday! Haven't done anymore tests though since the last one on Tuesday.

Sorry I went quiet girlies, I went out to a psychic evening with some friends. Was nice to go out and have some fun.


----------



## HarliRexx

I also hope to be testing Sat morning as soon as I get up!


----------



## BbyLove5410

I will be testing Saturday also. I convinced the DH that it will be the right thing to do. Plus I am going crazy with the waiting game.


----------



## TXteacher85

Hi! This is my first post on here! I am 25, been married for 2 years, and we are TTC #1. I have PCOS and have always had irregular periods. This is our 3rd round on Clomid. I am currently 16 DPO with a BFN! I have had cramping since 10DPO, and white cm. I have no idea what to think, and I want to make sure we are not pregnant before we start the provera and clomid again. I keep hoping for a BFP. Has anyone got a BFP after 16dpo?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Welcome TXteacher!!!! My hubby is from Texas. But we're basically neighbors. :)
Good luck!! You will love it here!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, TXteacher! I'm not sure, but I have heard of some women who didn't get a positive HPT until they were 20DPO or later. I don't know how common that is though!

I have some twinges now, on the right hand side. Kind of pulsating, every now and then. Not sure what to think but I'm getting a little bit better on the PMA!! :)


----------



## flyingduster

I'm testing on sat too!!!! Expecting a BFN, but that's ok, I'm testing anyway! lol


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck to all you testers! I'll be stalking you! :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello All!

Just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing. I'm doing okay getting excited cause the DH is coming home today and we're testing tomorrow. But trying not to think about it to much. The spotting is gone now, but still feel tired, nauseous, light headache, watery CM (TMI sorry), and just blah. Haha. Well I hope everyone is doing well. I have my FXed for everyone.


----------



## Sideways 8

I also have some watery CM. And boy is my bladder filling up these days sheesh. I feel like Austin Powers in that one scene where they unfroze him :haha:

FX'd for everyone too! 


PS for those who are interested my white kitty is going back to the vet today, he has blood in his urine, yikes! It never ends! He's my little furbaby :awww:


----------



## SMFirst

Hope your little kitty is ok! 
And hopefully all the "symptoms" you've had lately add up to something great!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, SM!!! I think Pinky will be ok, he gets UTI's pretty often. I'm not sure why, if it's diet related or if it's something else. The vet doesn't know either. He said some cats are just prone to stuff like that.

I hope everyone gets a :bfp: tomorrow. It's so cool that we're all testing about the same time, well most of us anyway! :test:


----------



## turtlebeach

I hope your kitty is ok. I wanted to call my cat pinky!!! (OH didn't agree thou as he said it was too girlie for him to be shouting out in the garden lol).

Everyone seems to have had white cm or watery cm etc (i think you guys are going to get Bfps!!!!!!!! My cm has vanished (I dont think this is a good sign) I had lots at ovulation and then that massive glob a few days after ovulation but nothing at all since. 

I've had bad belly aches on and off all week and im really bloated (so much that i'm not fitting some of my clothes)...I've been keping note of all my symptoms day by day and when i read them back last night i sound like a real hypochondriac hehe!!!

I keep feeling like AF is coming today... it better stay away!!!!!!!!!

I'm excited thou about testing tomorrow!!!!!! Wahhhhhey!


----------



## MissSazra

I've been having mild cramps all day like AF is on the way, but have gotten to half 5 and still no show. I'm convinced it'll be tomorrow though. Not sure whether to test tomorrow morning or leave it til Sunday now. Hmmmm, decisions decisions!


----------



## turtlebeach

aww thats good new miss sazra! Join us testing saturday - use a senstive test (the superdrug ones are the cheapest most sensitive i could find) and it should def pick it up if you're pregnant.

x


----------



## MissSazra

turtlebeach said:


> aww thats good new miss sazra! Join us testing saturday - use a senstive test (the superdrug ones are the cheapest most sensitive i could find) and it should def pick it up if you're pregnant.
> 
> x

But surely the cramps mean the :witch: is on the way?


----------



## dreambaby

Hi, I'm new here and would like a buddy. I'm now currently having my first AF visit since coming off the pill end of Oct. I'm due to ov roughly 2nd Dec, anyone have a similar cycle?


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi, dreambaby!!! If AF shows up for me in a couple of days, I might be joining the ranks with you. My cycles are generally about 40 days long, so I may be ov'ing later than the 2nd. But, hopefully I'll get a :bfp: instead!!
Welcome to BnB. You will love this forum!!!

MissSazra, I'm not sure - a lot of women who got their bfp said that they got cramps as well. It's cruel really, that AF and pregnancy symptoms are so similar!!


----------



## dreambaby

Hi Sideways 8,
I hope you do get your BFP !!!
I had loads of pregnancy symptoms up til AF arrived, I was convinced I had concieved straight after coming of BC, but didn't :-(

It's nice to talk to other women that know how I feel though, my hubby is very laid back and takes things as they come, I analyse everything !!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Dreambaby I also analyze everything!! Almost to a point to where it's more of a hindrance than a help! :haha:
And like your DH mine is also very laid back. I'm not sure how on earth we get along lol!

I like this forum because my DH would be going crazy if I told him everything I tell you guys!! So would my friends, I actually have one friend that I'm telling stuff to but it's nothing like what I talk about on here.


----------



## dreambaby

I know what you mean, my hubby is still just getting used to the idea that we are actually trying, it still scares him a bit, he doesn't realise what a great dad he'll make. And yes, most of my mates would completely freak if they knew I was on a 'Baby and Bump' chat page tehehe.
Oh well, it will be nice to let loose about how I feel each month, I hope you will do the same when needed.


----------



## HarliRexx

Welcome dreambaby and hello everyone!

Well it's almost 4 PM and the :witch: hasn't shown yet. Hopefully she stays away so I can still test with everyone tomorrow!

I went to visit my family yesterday which really helped me to relax and take my mind off all this TTC stuff. Then this morning before heading home I went to see a medical massage therapist. My dad recommended him for my chronic back problems. Well since AF is due today I only packed old dingy panties. Would have been nice if I had remembered ahead of time that a stranger would be seeing me in them today. Sheesh... embarrassing!

I'm soooo eager to see everyone's results tomorrow! So many of us are testing we have to get at least 1 BFP right?!


----------



## MissSazra

Well, it's now nearly 9pm here and still no sign of the :witch: The cramps have gone now, so I have no idea what's going on. Will have to test tomorrow morning now I think, as I'm getting twitchy and want to know! lol

Really hope she stays away HarliRexx, it's so hard playing the waiting game on the last day or so!


----------



## Elizabeth C

hey i would love a ttc buddy too, am waiting until decemeber to start trying and am feeling soooooo broody! would love someone to get through this with, and i know, it's really hard trying not to tell other people how i'm feeling.


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Elizabeth C, at least you don't have a long wait before you start to try. My husband and I were originally going to wait until next year to try, but I got bored waiting so we started last month and have just finished cycle 2 (I say finished, just waiting for AF to show up!)


----------



## Elizabeth C

thanks for replying. yeah it's not too long now for me, just feels that way. I've started taking Pregnacare Conception, hoping it's going to help me concieve faster. This will be my second baby, and as i concieved straight away last time, i'm worried it won't be so easy this time. Good luck to you though, hope you get your BFP soon. :winkwink:


----------



## MissSazra

I take Pregnacare Conception too, although stopped the past couple of weeks as I was on Antibiotics and couldn't face having to take any extra tablets than the bunch I was taking then. Will go back on them next week though.


----------



## Sideways 8

welcome Elizabeth C!! A lot of us are testing tomorrow, I probably won't as I'm not expecting AF until Monday or Tuesday and.. don't like to test early!
Good luck to you!

Good news to those who haven't had AF show up yet :)


----------



## turtlebeach

I've read that a lot of women say they get AF style cramps when AF is due, think its coming and kept rushing to the loo and it never comes.... so its def a good sign i think.

I am freaking out as i've just ate some straight to wok noodles and after finishing them felt a bit sick, checked the packed and realised they went off MAY 2010! EEEK hope i'm ok!!!!!! do you think I will get food posioning from this??

I've been getting pains in my ovary all evening. I'm pretty sure this means AF is coming. I am really worried about testing tomorrow.


----------



## flyingduster

Well it's already mid-morning on saturday over here, and I tested and got a BFN as expected first thing in the morning. I am not disappointed as I really didn't think it'd happen. I'm not convinced if I'm preggers or not, I haven't had any symptoms at all anyway!!

Going by my first bout of EWCM then I'm due for AF on wednesday. Going by the second lot then I'm due the following tues! What I'll do is wait out this week and see if AF shows up during the week, if she's not here by NEXT sat then I'll test again then... :)

Good luck for the rest of you!!!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Hope you will be ok Turtlebeach! I think it actually takes a lot to get real food poisoning, but your stomach might be a little upset ...

I am looking forward to hearing your results for the testers tomorrow :)

I might have a positive update on my situation after all but waiting to see..

For fllyingduster - Hopefully you just tested too early, so you may not be out yet!

And welcome Elizabeth - this is a great site with lots of info and nice people!


----------



## turtlebeach

Thanks SMfirst, normally I wont eat anything if its even a day out so when i found out they were best before MAY I freaked!!!! Hopefully all will be ok I dont fancy a dodgy stomach as i;ve had stomach ache all week as it is!


I am soooooo soooo nervous about testing tomorrow, I might chicken out (i'm not normally this bad). *Sigh*


----------



## turtlebeach

Spoke too soon.... i've just been sick!

:(

That will teach me for not clearing out my kitchen cupboards often enough!


----------



## dreambaby

Good luck and baby dust for those of you testing tomorrow !!!! xx

Elizabeth C - Welcome, I know how you feel, it's all new to me too. We can chat our feelings out on here.


----------



## Sideways 8

aww Turtle I'm sorry you got sick! I hate that, but at least you're getting it out of your system. Hope you feel better soon!!

Flying sorry about you bfn but it is very possible you just tested too early!

I just woke up from an hour nap. I left work early to carry the cat to the vet (severe UTI by the way - 2 weeks on antibiotics)... got back home and crashed on the couch and here we are - I just woke up! I think I could honestly sleep until tomorrow morning but I'd probably feel like poo if I did.:sleep:


----------



## SMFirst

Yeah, sometimes you feel better after you puke!

My DH is more paranoid about old food than I am, but I have become more wary because of him, which is probably good.

But for some reason any time I see even the slightest bit of mold on something, it all goes in the garbage - even the storage container, I won't just wash it because I hate mold that much..


I'm planning on leaving work early today myself - we are supposed to get SNOW in the city this weekend! I'm excited cuz last year we barely got any (if you watched the 2010 Olympics you might have heard our snow issues!)


----------



## flyingduster

I knew right from the get-go I'd be testing early (10DPO) but I'm truely not worried about the BFN as I KNOW it's early, I just HAD to poas. hahahahaha.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi guys

Well a little update: The spotting that I observed yesterday did not amount to anything (ie only on TP), and was always light brown in color.
So I started feeling a little more confident that it was implantation or breakthrough bleeding (maybe those are the same thing!)
There was a little more today but again very little.
So I tested again tonight and the faint positive is still there. Is it a smidge darker?- we couldn't really tell..

I'm a little more excited now but still not getting hopes too high. 
I probably test again Sunday or something..

But still looking forward to seeing how things go for you guys!


----------



## ToxicFox92

hii just thought i'd pop in with a lovely wee poem!

When things go wrong as they sometimes will
When the road you're trudging seems all up hill
When care is pressing you down a bit
Rest if you must, but don't you quit
Life is queer with its twists and turns
As every one of us sometimes learns
And many a failure turns about
When others might have won had they stuck it out
Don't give up though the pace seems slow
You may succeed with another blow
Success is failure turned inside out
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt
And you never can tell how close you are
It may be near when it seems so far
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit
It's when things seem worst that you must not quit


----------



## Sideways 8

SM, how exciting!! Congrats on your :bfp: please keep us posted!!!

Toxic, what a sweet poem! thank you for that! Good night everyone.


----------



## turtlebeach

I am still in shock and still shaking a little - I tested this morning and got a :bfp: just like in my dream!!!!! 

As soon as i saw the 2 lines I couldn't keep it in and run screaming to OH waking him up. We are on :cloud9: we don't know when to tell our parents but def won't be telling anyone else until i'm showing (so hopefully around 3-4 months). I just hope it all goes well as I know its very early days.

:dust: to all!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## turtlebeach

SM congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think this forum may be lucky girls!!!!!


----------



## HarliRexx

So....... I got a positive today too!

I'll now confess I took a test when I was 10 DPO (the day after I woke up nauseated that I mentioned on here) and BFN. And even as I was taking my test this morning I still felt a little like AF was coming, but then :bfp: ....two pink lines!

Congrats to SM and turtle! C'mon next tester! It's a lucky day, who's next?


----------



## pink mum

congratulations to SM,HARI AND TURTLE,


----------



## MissSazra

Congrats to SMFirst, HarliRexx and TurtleBeach!

I got a :bfn: so waiting for Af to show now so I can move onto cycle 3.


----------



## turtlebeach

Awww congrats HarliRexx too!!!!

We are the lucky forum! How weird is this hehehe 3 in 1 day!!!!!!!!!

I want to take a clear blue digital test to check (I tested on a superdrug one). When are you all going to go to the docs to get it confirmed? I don't know what i'm meant to do!!!!!!

I'm out on a hen night tonight - I don't know what to say as I can't tell anyone yet and am not going to touch a drop of alcohol now. I was thinking either saying i'm hungover so not drinking, i'm on antibiotics, or just not make a issue of it, order coke and say its vodka and coke - as I am sooo hypa i can easily act merry!!!!! What do you all think is best? (I feel so bad lying to my friends - but i know they wont be able to keep it quiet).


----------



## EnglishGirl

Woohoo, congrats to SMFirst, HarliRexx and TurtleBeach!

Still waiting for my first AF to show up, no signs though :-((


----------



## turtlebeach

Miss Sazra and Englishgirl - have you had any symptoms?


----------



## MissSazra

I haven't had any symptoms. I know the BFN is correct, and I have to admit I'm struggling this month. Whilst I'm really pleased for everyone else, I'm finding it very hard to take my BFN, I think because of the PCOS and knowing that it just won't be easy for me. I've been close to tears for a lot of the morning. :cry:


----------



## turtlebeach

Miss Sazra, I understand - I went through the same feelings at the start of the month as a lot of people i know have just got bfps. I felt so jelous - its natural. You have the CBFM thou which really helped me so try and keep that thought. I also think concieve plus had something to do with helping us this month. You arent offically out yet either.


----------



## MissSazra

I know I'm not out yet, but am getting the cramping again, so am pretty sure I will definitely be out by the end of the day.


----------



## EnglishGirl

To turtlebeach

I had the same while pregnant from my first. I used the antibiotics story )
When I told them later about my little lie we had a good laugh!
Have fun to night!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Well, symptoms.....
I've got plenty but not sure what to expect. The 1st of November they removed my implanon, gp told me that 90% of woman will ovulate the first month. Ten days after removing the implanon I started using the OPKs, but nothing happened yet.
So I'm waiting for either AF or a pregnancy but don't think that's very likely because DH was away a lot so no DTD!


----------



## Sideways 8

Congrats to Harli, SM, and turtle!!!!! You definitely MUST sum up all your TWW symptoms for us!! Yeah!! I'm so excited for yall, I could cry! And you better not leave us!

MissSazra, I am so sorry!! :( :( :( I wish I could reach through the screen and give you a hug!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all

Harli and Turle - very excited for you both - I just jumped out of bed and came to the computer to check the "Sat testing results" :)

Miss Sazra - I guess you have had a bit of a rough month with your stomach problem and all, and it is very understandable to be upset. Sorry about the BFN. Your time will come soon I know!!

Sideways, pink mum, EnglishGirl - thanks for the congrats, I'll be happy to hear the results when you all get to test!

My DH and I are still very cautiously optimisitic. I know I am being more paranoid than I need to be but I keep telling myself not to get too excited..

I've browsed the "First Trimester" group a couple of times and am relieved that others freak out over little things too :)

Anyway, good luck to all of us still!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks everyone!

Turtle I will be calling my doc on Monday to set up an appointment. She said she likes to see everyone about a week after the get a positive result just to confirm and make sure they are up on all the do's and don'ts. 

As for the drinking I wouldn't feel bad at all about fibbing to your friends... it's just a little white lie and it's not like they'll be mad about it once they find out the truth! 

:hugs: for misssazra. This has been a rough cycle for you but like turtle said you have the CBFM to really help you. Hang in there please, we're all here for you!


----------



## dreambaby

Congrats Harli, SM and Turtle !!!! Sooo pleased for you. It must be so exciting to see that result. I hope we all get BFPs soon. x


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways 8 said:


> Congrats to Harli, SM, and turtle!!!!! You definitely MUST sum up all your TWW symptoms for us!! Yeah!! I'm so excited for yall, I could cry! And you better not leave us!
> 
> MissSazra, I am so sorry!! :( :( :( I wish I could reach through the screen and give you a hug!

Here are my symptoms (including CBFM results):-

Day 13 CBFM = Low - Lots of EWCM :BD:
Day 14 CBFM = Low - Lots of EWCM (no BD as both too tired!)
Day 15 CBFM = Low - EWCM :sex:
Day 16 CBFM = Jumped straight to PEAK :sex: (I think I ovulated in the evening this day)
Day 17 CBFM = Peak :sex: (Very mild sicky feeling on and off)
Day 18 CBFM = High - Really really exhausted, feel totally wiped out
Day 19 CBFM = Low - Massive blob of clear CM, tired and headache in evening (I never normally get headaches)
Day 20 = Tired out, Mild cramps
Day 21 = Mild AF style feeling low in stomach
Day 22 = AF feeling again all day -The type of feeling you have in stomach when AF starts (I think this may have been implantation)
Day 23 = BB fell a bit larger although not sore
Day 24 = N major symptoms today although dreamt of BFP
Day 25 = Can't stop belching (burping), feel a bit sick on and off
Day 26 =Really burpy again, really bloated and lower stomach ache
Day 27 = Burpy again and REALLY bloated, off my food, craving healthy food
Day 28 = Pain near ovary, bloated, Sick in evening (although this could be from eating gone off noodles!!!)
Day 29 = :BFP: Really happy!!! however feel like AF is coming however so a bit worried atm, feel sicky

In TWW I had no sore BBs, and no IB. My main symptom so far is the burping its grose I cant stop and also the bloating - its major!

x


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks for caring everyone. Went for a sleep and stayed there for 5 hours, am still shattered though. AF has still not showed, but I'm starting to think that it's the PCOS messing with my cycle and not a BFP. Thing is the PCOS hasn't affected my cycle for a good couple of years now. Think I may need to go back to the doctors about it.


----------



## dreambaby

I can't wait to get going this month !!!
I'm going get the OH in the sack every night !!


----------



## pink mum

hello,i am on cd3 today n m thinking to start soya this month


----------



## Lindyk

turtlebeach said:


> I am still in shock and still shaking a little - I tested this morning and got a :bfp: just like in my dream!!!!!
> 
> As soon as i saw the 2 lines I couldn't keep it in and run screaming to OH waking him up. We are on :cloud9: we don't know when to tell our parents but def won't be telling anyone else until i'm showing (so hopefully around 3-4 months). I just hope it all goes well as I know its very early days.
> 
> :dust: to all!!! xxxxxxxx

:happydance: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :hug: to Turtle , Harli, and Sm!!!!!!

You ladies must be on :cloud9:!!!!!

Wishing all the :bfp: ladies..."sorry if I missed anyone" I only signed on today since last week.

May all of you have a very HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 Months!!! God Bless!!!!!:happydance:

I am testing on my birthday "8 Dec" that will be CD 24 and should be 15 DPO, if I am ovulating on Wed!!! 

So I am really praying for a :bfp:!!! I am soooooooo happy for you ladies I literally shouted out loud OMGosh!!!! 3 of you :hugs:


https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/webedition/20/tickers.aspx?i=14869


----------



## Lindyk

MissSazra said:


> Thanks for caring everyone. Went for a sleep and stayed there for 5 hours, am still shattered though. AF has still not showed, but I'm starting to think that it's the PCOS messing with my cycle and not a BFP. Thing is the PCOS hasn't affected my cycle for a good couple of years now. Think I may need to go back to the doctors about it.

So sorry Hun.... it really is a awful feeling.... lots of :hug:


https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/webedition/20/tickers.aspx?i=14869


----------



## MissSazra

I'm out! :(


----------



## Sideways 8

awww MissSazra :hugs: I am here for you, hon!! :flower:

Turtle thanks for the symptom sharing. I've heard being gassy is a good sign! I haven't been burping... it's been the other end, sorry TMI! I blame that on the FiberOne bars though so it's hard to tell!

I don't have any cramps so far, I recall last cycle before AF was due I had some cramping 3-4 days prior.


----------



## SMFirst

Very sorry MissSazra. I hope you can get some info/ help with the PCOS (I think there may some threads on this website discussing it - have you searched any of those?)

Lindyk - that would be a col birthday gift! good luck :)

As for me, I am going to wait til next week to call the doctor. I bought a digital HPT today so I will wait a few more days and use it, then I will maybe be satisfied that this is real..

For symptoms, I really didn't have much:

On what I figure was DPO7 I had a very strong pinch in my low abdomen.
I have had a couple of headaches between then and now (not totally unusual for me though). 
My skin usually breaks out before AF and this time was no different. 
I had some mild crampy feelings but ever since we've been TTC I've been feeling those so I think it's partly in my head.
On DPO12+13 I had the light brown spotting which freaked me out.

That's about it - no nausea, no bloating, definitely no sore/enlarged boobs, not overly tired and no "feeling pregnant" at all.

In fact I think those people that seem to get every symptom in the book might be imagining a lot of it, but maybe not...


----------



## HarliRexx

As far as my symptoms during my 2WW, most of my symptoms were similar to PMS.... slightly sore breasts, fatigue, mild cramps/twinges. 

Also had some watery CM.

As I've mentioned, I woke up feeling very nauseated on 10 DPO. The nausea came and went every morning and afternoon since. 

Another thing I noticed in hindsight has to do with food. I never particularly felt like I was craving specific kinds of foods, but I realized yesterday that I had eaten fried foods 3 times this week, which I never do. My mouth has even been watering alot when I think about food!

Hope that helps!

I have been a big ball of mixed emotions today!


----------



## SMFirst

I forgot to add a few things:

1) We've been TTC since July 2010

2) We used Preseed every BD this month and I'm pretty sure it played the biggest role in conceiving 

3) We BD'd every other day and a couple of times every 3rd day from CD8 to about CD20

4) I've been taking Prenatal vitamins for about a year now and I just started taking Wild Salmon Oil and B-Vitamin Complex (50mg/day) this cycle


----------



## dreambaby

pink mum said:


> hello,i am on cd3 today n m thinking to start soya this month

Hi Pink Mum,
I've got a similar cycle to you, although I don't know for sure how long my cycles are gonna b as I've only come off BC at the end of Oct.
Is that soy isoflavones you are thinking of trying, I heard they increase the chances of getting multiples, this true do you know??


----------



## EnglishGirl

Sorry to hear MissSazra, thinking of you...


----------



## pink mum

hello dream baby,
ya this is the same,it works just like clomid,it helps in ovulation,m just trying it,i hope that works for me


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks EnglishGirl. I'm just having a tough time at the moment. I appreciate all the support people are giving.

Am going to get a digital thermometer tomorrow to use alongside the CBFM. Have got a fertility book today, so hoping to crack the case and get my BFP on my 30th birthday next month!


----------



## pink mum

missazra dun worry,ull get ur bfp soon,do u ovulate normally?if u dun give a try to soya and use preseed or conceive plus,may b it works,


----------



## MissSazra

The CBFM showed highs for 10 days so I'm guessing I ovulate, but want to temp just to confirm it I guess. I have regular cycles of 32/33 days, so that's a bonus with the PCOS! I don't want to use soya just yet, but if nothing has happened by the new year I shall be going private and seeing a gynecologist about it.


----------



## pink mum

as ur cycles are normal and u also ovulate so therz no need to take soya,bring opk to track ur ovulation


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello everyone. Starting to get a little crampy but I'm also gassy (embarrassing, sorry!)... so right now I can't really differentiate between the two. I don't have much of an appetite which is weird for me, usually I am always craving something (especially chocolate hehe)... and I can't believe how much water I'm drinking! Oh my goodness, I normally hate plain water, but I have been drinking it like a fish. Maybe this is good!


----------



## SMFirst

Hopefully Sideways!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning everyone, how are ya?

woke up at 7:30am to all the neighbors' dogs barking up a storm! Took this opportunity to get up and make some pancakes yummmm..... still getting some twinges down there on the right side, they're so frequent that they're almost aggravating!! hehe


----------



## dreambaby

Sideways 8 said:


> Good morning everyone, how are ya?
> 
> woke up at 7:30am to all the neighbors' dogs barking up a storm! Took this opportunity to get up and make some pancakes yummmm..... still getting some twinges down there on the right side, they're so frequent that they're almost aggravating!! hehe

Morning Ladies !
Sounds promising Sideways !!


----------



## Sideways 8

We're over 1000 posts long! yeah!


----------



## pink mum

hello ladies,..how r u all


----------



## dreambaby

I'm feeling positive today, I'm gonna make a strong effort to look after myself this month in a big way, I really want a Christmas BFP !!!

I've just been reading about the link between grapefruit juice and increased CM and fertility, I hope thats true, because I have grapefruit regularly.

How are you all feeling today?


----------



## pink mum

dreambaby i was thinking of grape fruit juice,but i have heard it tastes bad,is that true?


----------



## pink mum

m trying to get that preseed or conceive plus lub but that is not available here in sweden,n shipping takes a lot of time


----------



## dreambaby

Alot of websites are of course saying there is no guarentee, but this is a quote from one of them :

"While there may be no medical evidence to connect grapefruit juice or any of its properties with a thinning of the cervical mucus, women for generations will swear on the remedy. Because of this, it is definitely worth a try. You may have to drink the juice regularly for a couple cycles before you see a change, so hopefully you like grapefruit juice. If you want to increase your chances of success with this remedy you may want to combine your juice with Evening Primrose oil or even Robitussin, which are also known to thin the cervical mucus and create a more fertile environment for the sperm and ultimately fertilization".
https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/grapefruit-juice-and-cervical-mucus/


It's probably different for everyone. Some things work, I guess and some things don't. Worth a try though. I've never really enjoyed the taste of grapefruit, but my mum always made me have some regularly (she's a nurse) when I was little and it's become a habit.


----------



## dreambaby

It's meant to be good for cellulite too, which is always a bonus !!!!


----------



## TXteacher85

Well, I finally started! Yep, AF arrived 3 days late, so BFN for me this month. Good news is that I started my cycle on my own this time. I have been taking provera to jump start them, but not this month. I will start clomid tomorrow, so hopefully round 4 will be the month! :)


----------



## tootsweets

Hello, I'm new here - TTC#1 - we've been trying nearly a yr, this is 12th cycle. I am on CD2 today, was very disapointed when I came on yesterday, had been late the first time in over a year, and was first month of charting and using preseed. We DTD on all of the right days, and just don't know why it hasn't happened yet. Anyone else in the same boat?

xxxxx


----------



## pink mum

welcome here tootsweets,dun worry it will happen whenever is the right time,


----------



## dreambaby

tootsweets said:


> Hello, I'm new here - TTC#1 - we've been trying nearly a yr, this is 12th cycle. I am on CD2 today, was very disapointed when I came on yesterday, had been late the first time in over a year, and was first month of charting and using preseed. We DTD on all of the right days, and just don't know why it hasn't happened yet. Anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> xxxxx

I'm not sure what to say hun, I wish I had some really useful advise for you. I've only just started ttc this month, so it's all new to me.
This is a really good thread to chill in though, the people are lovely and supportive.
Don't worry I'm sure someone on here will have some ideas for you.


----------



## MissSazra

Welcome tootsweets! I am only on cycle 3 so haven't been trying very long, but I'm also on CD 2 after the :witch: got me yesterday. Hopefully this thread will bring you lots of luck as we've had 4 BFP's this month already!


----------



## tootsweets

Thanks Pinkmum, I really hope you're right!

Good luck dreambaby! I'm sure you'll have a bun in no time!

Thanks Miss Sazra, I read the posts and it made me feel happy that so many here fell pregnant! 

Ah well, just getting ready for another round of trying!

xxxx


----------



## Sideways 8

Toots, welcome! This thread has definitely proven to be a bit of good luck for a lot of the posters! So for all those who got a visit by the :witch: in recent days, may you all get :bfp: this cycle! Good luck to all and :dust:

Dreambaby if grapefruit juice is good for cellulite then I'm sold!! Pink, if you don't like the taste of it can you add some sugar to it? Just a little of course. :)


----------



## MissSazra

Right, this is going to be my month. I have stopped feeling sorry for myself and have bought myself a digital thermometer ready to start temping tomorrow. So I have the CBFM and temping, and will make sure we :sex: plenty of times to keep the sperm new and ready to do their job.

I have also started a diet to try and shift some weight (although with PCOS it's not going to be easy), but I'm giving it my best try!


----------



## Sideways 8

awesome MissSazra, sounds like you have you game face on!!:bodyb:


----------



## cjanec

Hi everyone, 

I've been following this thread for a while now and finally wanted to join in and say hello as everyone seems so nice. 

Me and my husband are on our second month of TTC#1. I'm on CD9. The worry I have is that my husband has Crohns Disease and is on a lot of meds to keep it under control so I think it may take us a while to fall pregnant. I have my fingers crossed for a speedy :bfp: though!


----------



## Sideways 8

welcome, cjanec. You will love it on here and BnB as a whole, everyone is so nice and supportive.
Have you talked to your doctor about how his meds affect his fertility?


----------



## cjanec

They say that the meds might slow down his swimmers but it is safe for us to TTC. A bit scary as there is some conflicting info out there on the web about the meds and possible conception problems but Docs assure us it's ok so I'm going to trust them. 

Unfortunately my husband just gets far too poorly if he doesn't take the meds so there's no way he can have a break whilst we TTC. Just hope we fall pregnant and all is ok.


----------



## MissSazra

Hi cjanec! Hopefully you'll find this thread useful and supportive! :D

Just been out to see Harry Potter, was really nice to take my mind off it all for a few hours!


----------



## rducky

Hi Ladies!

OMG! I go away for 1 weekend and I miss 3 BFPS? Congrats! This thread must be pretty lucky!

Welcome to all the new ladies! This a wonderful and supportive thread to join.

Miss Sazra, I'm sorry AF got you.:hugs: I know it will be your turn soon. It does seem like you've gotten your game face on again. Keep at it!

Sideways, what's going on with you? Bby, did you test, I don't know if I missed your post or what?


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks rducky, I go from game face on to feeling incredibly sad. I stay away from here for large amounts of time, then come back when I perk up. I think whilst AF is here I'm finding it harder, but when we can get back to :sex: I'll feel better that we're doing something about it. I feel useless at the moment! :(


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome to the newbies, and a MASSIVE congrats too all our BFP's this month! YAY!! 

I'm still waiting to see what happens with me, I had the BFN but it *was* an early test so we'll just see I guess! No real symptoms at all, I can *imagine* some, but I really don't know that anything is real as I've had months of MASSIVE symptoms only to have AF show up bang on time! lol. 
AF is due sometime later this week anyway, so we'll see. :)


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky, not much going on with me at the moment. Like MissSazra I took some time away from idle thinking and just installed a new bathroom faucet - without the help of my DH thankyouverymuch! hehe. 

But -- I haven't tested yet. I am still experiencing larger breasts though they don't really have any tenderness in them anymore, twinges here and there but not much of anything. Was going to test on Tuesday but I'm not really sure if I want to do that, I hate bfn's!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning everyone! Late last night after I posted that I didn't have breast tenderness it showed back up. With a vengence! Ugh. On my drive in to work today I had a little bit of AF-style cramps but that lasted all of 2-3 minutes at most, and I haven't felt it since. Still getting the twinges. Was going to test tomorrow if AF doesn't show up, but now I'm almost wanting to just wait it out until the :witch: is ridiculously late

For those of you who got :bfp: how did you manage the nervousness?


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> Good morning everyone! Late last night after I posted that I didn't have breast tenderness it showed back up. With a vengence! Ugh. On my drive in to work today I had a little bit of AF-style cramps but that lasted all of 2-3 minutes at most, and I haven't felt it since. Still getting the twinges. Was going to test tomorrow if AF doesn't show up, but now I'm almost wanting to just wait it out until the :witch: is ridiculously late
> 
> For those of you who got :bfp: how did you manage the nervousness?

It was hard to wait. I tested on 15DPO, or CD35. I wanted to wait longer because I had had a 37 day cycle a couple of months before. I finally tested because I felt that I had too many symptoms to ignore.

I was having AF cramping a lot, I was in the bathroom checking for blood every half-hour. From what I have read, this is very normal. I am still having occasional cramps, with pulling/pinching sensations. I had a very sudden aversion to chicken the night before I tested. My mum was over for dinner and DH made roast chicken. They were all raving about how good it was and I couldn't swallow it. Also, had very sore nipples, which has now progressed to all-over boob pain.

I just kept telling myself, don't test early, you don't want to be disappointed. It was very difficult, I was starting to have trouble sleeping.

What cycle day are you now, Sideways?


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky said:


> What cycle day are you now, Sideways?

Today is CD35, and anywhere from 14-16DPO....... I know it should be positive by now if I am pregnant, but I'm still scared!! lol


----------



## pink mum

side ways if u really want to know about ur pregnancy why dun u go for blood test it will tell u


----------



## Sideways 8

I know eventually I will get bloodwork done but I don't want to do that until it's a have-to kind of thing, I hate needles!

I guess I could just quit whining and test! I will stop whining, but may still hold off on testing until Thursday :)


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Hello all, this looks like a thread I should join!

OH and I are TTC#1 and I'm on CD15 of our third month of trying. EWCM today...time to dtd again...and tomorrow...;)


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi, blueeyedgirl! I also have blue eyes for the record.. :)

This is indeed a lucky thread. Here's hoping that luck rubs off on all of us!


----------



## KellyW1977

oooh I have blue eyes too!! maybe thats the luck :rofl: Welcome anyway xxx


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hi All.

Well I tested Saturday and it was a :bfn:! So I guess I have to wait until next cycle. :( 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## rducky

BbyLove5410 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Well I tested Saturday and it was a :bfn:! So I guess I have to wait until next cycle. :(
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.

:hugs:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thank you rducky! :hugs:


----------



## HarliRexx

FX'd for you this cycle bbylove! :hugs:

Sideways I'm getting so impatient for you to test! I can't believe you're holding out till Thursday! Or maybe you're just telling us Thurs so you can surprise us all with your :bfp: tomorrow! FX'd for you and anyone else testing soon!


----------



## SMFirst

Bbylove - It's not over til the red lady sings as they say... Hoping for you!

And Sideways I'm impatient for you too!! You're strong to hold out but good for you!

And to everyone else in various stages- good luck this cycle!!


----------



## turtlebeach

Sideways 8 said:


> Good morning everyone! Late last night after I posted that I didn't have breast tenderness it showed back up. With a vengence! Ugh. On my drive in to work today I had a little bit of AF-style cramps but that lasted all of 2-3 minutes at most, and I haven't felt it since. Still getting the twinges. Was going to test tomorrow if AF doesn't show up, but now I'm almost wanting to just wait it out until the :witch: is ridiculously late
> 
> For those of you who got :bfp: how did you manage the nervousness?

Sideways your symptoms sound promising!

Its scary!! I nearly tested Late Friday evening but chickened out. When I tested on Sat I was sooo scared I was physically shaking. I did the test, didn't look, put it on the side washed my hands and went downstairs to feed my cat. I paced about downstairs for a while shaking and then went to have a look!!!!! LOL


----------



## SMFirst

Well I was planning on waiting until Sat (two days after AF was due) but on Wed I got so wound up I wanted to test and find out either way to end the nervousness.

So I tested on Wed and got the faint BFP, but didn't trust it. Then did a couple more tests (DH wanted to use a different brand). When the test on Sat was still faint I got really nervous again.

On Sunday (yesterday) when I tested it was the most nervous I've been because I was concerned it was going to be BFN..

I did the same thing as Turtle - took the test then ignored it, was shaking, then made DH come with me to look.. I was looking over his shoulder and could clearly see the positive sign from where I was and let out a big "WooHoo!".


----------



## BbyLove5410

Congrats to all of you that finally got your :bfp:!!! 

Thank you to everyone that have their FXed for me. 
Well I had light spotting yesterday. But now its gone. So I don't know what to think anymore. I have been feeling a little down about this whole thing. I don't know.


----------



## Sideways 8

Harli, SM, and turtle -- it sounds like you guys were just as nervous as I am! I can't believe I'm holding out either, in the past I was so eager to test.. I guess you can only handle so many bfn before you get to where I am now lol. I'm still trying to decide what I want to do. I have to work today, tomorrow, and Wednesday then I'm off for a week for Thanksgiving holiday (plus some..). DH is working nights so Thursday morning after he gets home seems ideal as, we'll both be here when I test and I won't have to go to work and think about my results all day long!! And SM I really like the idea of having DH come with you to look at the test!

Bby -- sorry hon :( Bless your heart, your cycle has been so screwy this time around. But like others have said it's not over yet! :hugs: Do you have any more symptoms?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Harli, SM, and turtle -- it sounds like you guys were just as nervous as I am! I can't believe I'm holding out either, in the past I was so eager to test.. I guess you can only handle so many bfn before you get to where I am now lol. I'm still trying to decide what I want to do. I have to work today, tomorrow, and Wednesday then I'm off for a week for Thanksgiving holiday (plus some..). DH is working nights so Thursday morning after he gets home seems ideal as, we'll both be here when I test and I won't have to go to work and think about my results all day long!! And SM I really like the idea of having DH come with you to look at the test!
> 
> Bby -- sorry hon :( Bless your heart, your cycle has been so screwy this time around. But like others have said it's not over yet! :hugs: Do you have any more symptoms?

Its okay. I don't know what's going on with me. Not really. Having these flutters in my stomach though. 

FXed for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Congrats to all the BFP ladies!

Maybe us blue eyed lasses will be lucky this cycle!


----------



## jamesmom

Hello everyone. Hoping that I could join with you ladies!


----------



## SMFirst

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> Congrats to all the BFP ladies!
> 
> Maybe us blue eyed lasses will be lucky this cycle!

I have blue eyes too :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, jamesmom! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## flyingduster

Another blue-eyed gal here too! heh. Now I'm just waiting... Ugh. AF is due from tomorrow, no signs of anything. Had a tiny bit of watery CM, but nothing to write home about. No sore boobs this time. Yet. haha! Will test again on Sat if AF hasn't shown up....


----------



## Sideways 8

Well. Just went to the restroom as I had a full bladder and there was loads of this cloudy CM when I wiped. I wiped three times, and yep, the tissue was covered with CM. Sorry for the TMI ladies!! But, I did check its stretchiness and it was more tacky than stretchy. Couldn't get it to stretch past a millimeter or so.

I have gone back through 10 pages or so and can't remember which one of you experienced the clump of CM? Was it like my description or different?


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Sideways 8 said:


> Well. Just went to the restroom as I had a full bladder and there was loads of this cloudy CM when I wiped. I wiped three times, and yep, the tissue was covered with CM. Sorry for the TMI ladies!! But, I did check its stretchiness and it was more tacky than stretchy. Couldn't get it to stretch past a millimeter or so.
> 
> I have gone back through 10 pages or so and can't remember which one of you experienced the clump of CM? Was it like my description or different?

I had that recently (about 3 days ago) but it was like a big ball of goo (sorry TMI!!!) and it didn't stretch very far. But it's loosened & thinned since last night and now it looks & feels like the classic EWCM. So maybe give it a couple of days?


----------



## cjanec

I hope you're right blueeyedgirl about people with blue eyes being lucky this month as I'm another one with blue eyes!

Me and my OH are starting early with the BDing this month. I'm on CD10 and we DTD last night. I have no idea when I actually ovulate so am doing OPK tests and tracking my BBT each day to try and find out. In the meantime we're just going to keep DTD just in case!!


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> Well. Just went to the restroom as I had a full bladder and there was loads of this cloudy CM when I wiped. I wiped three times, and yep, the tissue was covered with CM. Sorry for the TMI ladies!! But, I did check its stretchiness and it was more tacky than stretchy. Couldn't get it to stretch past a millimeter or so.
> 
> I have gone back through 10 pages or so and can't remember which one of you experienced the clump of CM? Was it like my description or different?

I had abundant CM leading up to my BFP. Sometimes cloudy, sometimes watery, not very stretchy. Enough CM to make underwear wet sometimes...TMI, sorry...that's partly what had me running to the bathroom convinced that AF had started. I am still having a lot of CM now. Hope this helps!


----------



## rducky

Oh, and I have blue eyes too!


----------



## SMFirst

This morning on the radio the DJ's (?) were discussing their sex lives for some reason - it was really funny to listen to how embarassed they were to reveal "too much information" when I think about how much we discuss on this site!!

Although - it's totally different when you are face to face and know the people!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well ladies I think I am going to take a break from coming on here but know that you are all in my thoughts and prayers. I will miss you all. I can't seem to stop crying today. :cry: I will be back but not to sure when. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## jamesmom

I have a 27 day cycle and been actively trying since May. My DH and I have been using the clearblue fertility monitor for 3 months. Every month the monitor shows a high day on CD 10, peaks on CD 11 and 12, and another high on CD 13. My DH and I DTD on CD 11 and also this morning (CD13). I'm hoping that I caught the egg this month! 
My DH has a hard time DTD several days in a row so I'm trying to pinpoint the best day to DTD. Any suggestions?


----------



## MissSazra

BbyLove5410 said:


> Well ladies I think I am going to take a break from coming on here but know that you are all in my thoughts and prayers. I will miss you all. I can't seem to stop crying today. :cry: I will be back but not to sure when. I hope everyone has a great day.

We'll miss you BbyLove, come back soon!! Sending you lots of big :hug::hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Aww BbyLove, we'll miss you, but we'll always be here for ya to come back to hun!!!!

Sideways, I had the clump of CM [when I didn't expect it], but it was really stretchy EWCM, not lots of creamy stuff...? Hmm!

Jamesmom, if you're peaking consistently at CD12 & 13, then I'd be BDing on CD8, 10, 12 & 13. :)


----------



## jamesmom

I'm currently peaking on CD 11 and 12 usually. SInce my husband has a hard time DTD two days in a row I'm thinking that we need to BD on CD 12. This month we DTD on CD 11, and also in the morning on CD 13. Hopefully this is the month to get the BFP. If not then I'm thinkig that we should DTD on CD 12 instead. It's hard for my DH to BD for so many days so close together. That's why I'm trying to figure out the best day for us to DTD and be successful. I'm currently on CD 14, so now I wait for 2 weeks to hopefully get that BFP!


----------



## Sideways 8

Aww, Bby we will miss you!!! Please keep in touch when you can. Hope you get to the doctor soon enough to figure out why you were bleeding some much this past cycle. Good luck to you in the future and you are in my prayers!


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky - still having lots of the cloudy CM too and it is enough to make my panties wet so like you I'm running to the bathroom a lot to see if AF has shown up. I'm feeling a little more positive that this may be an indicator of :bfp: but I will absolutely definitely test on Thursday.

jamesmom -- good luck I hope you caught the eggy too!!



As for other things with me, I'm still having the twinges though this morning I felt a pinch down there like ow! No AF cramps though so this is good! :) :test: on Thursday!


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> rducky - still having lots of the cloudy CM too and it is enough to make my panties wet so like you I'm running to the bathroom a lot to see if AF has shown up. I'm feeling a little more positive that this may be an indicator of :bfp: but I will absolutely definitely test on Thursday.
> 
> jamesmom -- good luck I hope you caught the eggy too!!
> 
> 
> 
> As for other things with me, I'm still having the twinges though this morning I felt a pinch down there like ow! No AF cramps though so this is good! :) :test: on Thursday!

I can't wait for you to test!


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways- good luck!!!

jamesmom - be sure you are BD'ing a couple of times before your peak as well, to make sure there are "fresh" spermies ready, and also so you have some in there for when the egg arrives

I've read that it's even better to BD the day before you Ov that on your Ov day!


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks guys! I could use it :)


----------



## turtlebeach

Good luck sideways - I cant wait for you to test!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## dreambaby

Sideways 8 said:


> Thanks guys! I could use it :)

Goodluck Sideways 8 !!!!!! :dust:


----------



## dreambaby

cjanec said:


> I hope you're right blueeyedgirl about people with blue eyes being lucky this month as I'm another one with blue eyes!
> 
> Me and my OH are starting early with the BDing this month. I'm on CD10 and we DTD last night. I have no idea when I actually ovulate so am doing OPK tests and tracking my BBT each day to try and find out. In the meantime we're just going to keep DTD just in case!!

Me too, cos I have blue eyes, I'm doubtful though as this is my first month since first true AF. It would be pretty lucky to fall that soon I guess !!!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh sideways8, I think we're all as excited as you to test! haha! GOOD LUCK!!!!

AF is due here today... waiting her out... FX she doens't show and I get a BFP on saturday instead...!!


----------



## SMFirst

FX for you as well FlyingDuster!!


----------



## Sideways 8

oooh Good luck flyingduster! 

I'm getting excited to test, too. But still scared! It's only Tuesday, I would have surely thought AF would have reared her ugly head by now, but she hasn't. I'm still totally unsure because I'm not getting cravings or the opposite (aversion to any foods)... but I guess not everyone gets cravings in the first couple of weeks?


----------



## Sideways 8

Also, flying -- if AF is due for you today, that means you are 13 or 14 DPO? I would ask you why you aren't testing today or tomorrow, but... then I would need to take a dose of my own medicine eh? LOL


----------



## GraciesMom

Did you get your BFP yet? We are in the same boat, I so desparately want to talk to my mom but I don't want he to add to my TTC stress:)


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> oooh Good luck flyingduster!
> 
> I'm getting excited to test, too. But still scared! It's only Tuesday, I would have surely thought AF would have reared her ugly head by now, but she hasn't. I'm still totally unsure because I'm not getting cravings or the opposite (aversion to any foods)... but I guess not everyone gets cravings in the first couple of weeks?

I am actually the opposite right now - I am not interested in eating anything (not nauseus though).


----------



## flyingduster

haha sideways8, I tested at 10DPO (on saturday) with a BFN, so I decided rather than waste [yet another] test, I'd wait and see if AF came along instead. I'm also not totally certain that I O'd 14 days ago, or if infact it was on that second clump of EWCM which was only 8 days ago... Soooo, AF is either due today, or in another 6 days. LOL!

I figured if AF doesn't show up this week, then on this coming saturday I'll be 11 days after that second clump of EWCM and 17 days after the first lot, so I'll test then and see... Of course, AF has to stay away though!!! FX!!


----------



## Sideways 8

AF definitely has to stay away!!! :)

SM - I have bouts of disinterest in food too. Except for sweets - I have no self-control when it comes to that anyway! hehe :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning everyone. Slow day on here. Nothing new to report, breasts aren't tender anymore. Testing tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

FX for you testing tomorrow!!!!! AF is staying away so far, I'm now on 15DPO from that first lot, only 2 more days until I test again too! Oooohhh, FX!!!! (my, it's hard to type with crossed fingers! haha)


----------



## Sideways 8

flyingduster said:


> FX for you testing tomorrow!!!!! AF is staying away so far, I'm now on 15DPO from that first lot, only 2 more days until I test again too! Oooohhh, FX!!!! (my, it's hard to type with crossed fingers! haha)

Thanks! I'm so friggin' scared!! lol [-o&lt;


----------



## cjanec

You must be so excited - I have my FX for you for a BFP tomorrow. 

I'm still waiting for a positive OPK.... oh and a healthy husband! He's really not well today and I'm worried it may stop us from DTD over the next few (vital) days... argh!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Update.......AF finally arrived! First one after removing my implanon. So today
Is my cd1.....my cycle is between 26 and 28 days!
Now trying to figure out when OV is and when DTD. Guess using
OPK would be best!

Good luck to all ladies who are waiting for the BFP!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Try not to be too nervous Sideways :)

cjanec - good luck this cycle sorry about the sick husband!

EnglishGirl - Have you ever looked up the "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" (or SMEP) - it basically covers the whole window of potential fertility so you don't have to stress too much about timing things just right. good luck!


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies. I'm ttc#1 on my 5th cycle. I'm on cd 3, anyone else close to that? I'll probably be testing around December 23rd. Hoping for a Christmas :bfp:!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, SM. I'm trying to be calm :)

cjanec, sorry your DH is sick :( I hope he gets to feeling better soon. And thanks for the good luck :)

EnglishGirl, SM is right about the SMEP, that's what DH and I did this past cycle. I'll let you know soon if it worked :)

rosababy, welcome! This thread has proven to be very lucky and I think you'll love it here. Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## rosababy

thanks, sideways! are you testing tomorrow? :dust: hope you get your :bfp:!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Yes ma'am I will be testing tomorrow morning with my FMU. My DH is working night shift and gets home around 7am. Knowing me I'll be awake with anticipation by 5:30am! Thankfully I'm off work until next Wednesday, that's part of the reason I wanted to wait until tomorrow so that I wouldn't have to sit at work and process the test results in my head all day long lol. Thanks for the good luck! FX'd! :)


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> Yes ma'am I will be testing tomorrow morning with my FMU. My DH is working night shift and gets home around 7am. Knowing me I'll be awake with anticipation by 5:30am! Thankfully I'm off work until next Wednesday, that's part of the reason I wanted to wait until tomorrow so that I wouldn't have to sit at work and process the test results in my head all day long lol. Thanks for the good luck! FX'd! :)

Good Luck! I have my fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## Sideways 8

:bfn: :cry:


----------



## HarliRexx

Sideways I'm shocked right now. I'm so sorry. Is it possible it's still just too early?


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm not sure, Harli. Looking back now I shouldn't have trusted that OPK. Who knows, I may not have even ovulated yet. I still haven't had any EWCM this cycle.


----------



## HarliRexx

The OPK's you are using are supposed to be very accurate. From what I understand, it detects the hormone that is released that signals the ovary to release an egg... the OPK's are very sensitive to that, but occasionally the hormone is released but for some reason the ovary doesn't release the egg. 

Also, I only had the teeniest tiniest bit of EWCM on one wipe, one time... so maybe it's even possible you missed the EWCM?

I really hope it's still just a little too early! There's still a chance. Don't give up hope and don't let it ruin your holiday!


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, Harli, that's very sweet. The reason I don't believe the OPK is because the test looked kind of streaky in the tests window and I'm afraid the digital thingy misinterpreted it as a positive. Regardless, these symptoms I've had over the last few days can't really be ignored I guess. Tender breasts, etc. But, I wonder if it's possible that all that brown CM stuff could have actually been my AF?? Not sure. 

Since the Clearblues were so expensive, I wonder which brand of IC's is the best. All the ones I've researched have very mixed reviews. I may try temping, too. At this point I'm just ready for AF to hurry up so that I can start over!

Sorry for being so down guys. I was about 90% sure this was it. I'll keep yall posted if anything changes, in the meantime, I may be spending a little less time on here so that I can focus on other things for a little while.


----------



## HarliRexx

Don't apologize for feeling down, you can express your feelings freely on here! 

Please relax, enjoy your time off, enjoy the holiday with your hubby and please keep us updated!

:hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Sideways - Sorry about the BFN but test again in a few days if AF doesn't show up. Definitely a possibility that it's still too early. Like Harli mentioned, I never really noticed any CM myself..

Happy Thanksgiving :) Enjoy your time off.


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhhhh sideways! Hun!!!! BFN is ok! It's still early, I had a BFN a few days ago too... But AF is still a no-show and I've had some symptoms I'm trying _really_ hard to ignore (but sheesh, if I get nauseous again this evening it's gonna be hard to ignore 3 nights in a row! Eep!) tomorrow is testing day [again] for me!!! 

I'm trying sooooo hard to focus on a BFN, then I can't be so disappointed... Right? Ugh.
"BFN is fine, then I can wait out AF to come and start the next round." << tells myself that
Focusing on testing tomorrow to get a clear BFN to then focus on the next cycle [but secretly FX for a BFP... just trying not to think about it and get upset...]

FX!!!


----------



## cjanec

Sorry to hear about your :bfn: Sideways. You never know though - it might just be too early to tell. I've still got my FX for you. 

I'm a bit confused as my OPK showed a 'sort of' positive today. The line wasn't quite as dark as the control line though. Does this mean i'm just about to ovulate? Argh... my DH is still poorly so there'll be no :sex: tonight! Am worried we're going to miss the most important day!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been away for a short while, it was all a bit much for me, especially since I found out 2 friends were pregnant on Facebook. 

Hope everyone is well.

Sorry to hear about your bfn Sideways, it is so horrible. But surely you can't ignore all the symptoms you've been having, and maybe like others have said it could still be a bit early. If AF still hasn't shown up then you're still in the game.

Well, I'm properly back now, ready to chat to all you lovely ladies again.

Today is CD5, so hopefully the CBFM will ask for a stick tomorrow, and I've been temping as well, although have got some strange readings so far, but will see what happens as the month goes on. Does anyone else temp?


----------



## EnglishGirl

Sorry to hear Sideways:-(( But as the other girls said, maybe in a couple of days time...
Take care X


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello ladies. Well I couldn't stay away too long, lol. Here is a long update on various things...

Today was Thanksgiving dinner at my family's house. This was rather difficult for me because one of my cousins is about 20-25 weeks along and she has a very cute baby bump. I wasn't very sociable and now I feel awful as, some of these people I only see a few times a year. I'm determined to be better at Christmas.

Tomorrow we are driving about 9 hours to get to Chicago from our house. My sister-in-law is due any minute now (actually her EDD was this past Tuesday). So I feel a bit of anxiety creeping up as we get closer and closer to heading up there.

I talked to DH a little bit and asked him what he thought about me temping and other ovulation methods, and he said that he would be ok with it. I asked him about maybe taking some supplements to aid his fertility, and I hate to blame it on him but I really don't understand how we can have so much :sex: around my fertile time and me not get pregnant. I didn't come out and say it that way, but I really want to be able to rule everything out as best as I can. So I'm going to buy him some Fertilaid which is supposed to increase the quality and quantity of his spermies :)

Right now I just feel like crap, am beating myself up over nonsense. I'm trying not to obsess but I know all of you ladies know what it's like. I promise I won't go too crazy :) I am planning on temping and have no idea how to do it. I know you take it first thing in the morning, before you even speak, and do it at the same time every morning. Is there anything else involved??

Lastly, I also want to thank all of you for the support and kind words. I am so blessed to have found such wonderful (although "invisible" :haha:) friends :) I would say there's hope left for me and DH but we haven't :sex: in about two weeks... we kind of just gave out a few days after I got my "positive" OPK.

MissSazra -- this cycle WILL BE our cycle!! Of course, you're already on CD5 and I'm just waiting on the :witch: to show up.

Love and :dust: to everyone. :)


----------



## Sideways 8

cjanec, what brand of OPK are you using? I was reading about some internet cheapie kind, where if maybe part of the test line is as dark as the control line, then it's a positive.


----------



## DaretoDream

sideways, if it helps i use Earlypregnancytests.com and their hpts and opks are reasonable AND they work! I love them. I had them recommended to me from BNB ladies.


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, DaretoDream! I was actually just looking those up earlier today. I may have to give them a try. :)


----------



## DaretoDream

First time i used the opks, and got our bfp this am on their tests. :)


----------



## Sideways 8

congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks love. Scared, because having AF type cramps right now. So afraid in the am i will wake up and have AF (she's due tomorrow) and no more bfp.

Line was so v v faint. Scares me so bad.


----------



## flyingduster

I'm queasy again. Third night in a row. Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo trying not to read anything into it!!! Testing in the morning. FX for me please!!


----------



## rducky

Oh, Sideways,:hugs: to you. I am so surprised. Your symptoms really had me convinced. I can't remember if I've already asked you this, but where are you in your cycle? I think your cycles have been irregular, right? What cycle day did you think you ovulated?


----------



## DaretoDream

Fx'd Flying!!! :dust:!!!!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Good luck flying! FX'd!


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi everyone

Sorry I havent been on for a few days been really tired!

I have just been reading catching up on posts.

Sorry to hear the results sideways :( It may still be too early thou as your symptoms were spot on. 

Big heapings of Baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## turtlebeach

flyingduster said:


> I'm queasy again. Third night in a row. Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo trying not to read anything into it!!! Testing in the morning. FX for me please!!

Sounds goood!!! (hehe whoever thought they would be pleased to be feeling sick hehe)

Good luck hun x


----------



## flyingduster

UGH!!!!!!!!! BIG ugh. Went and got the box with tests, got the pottle out to collect urine, collected a little and wiped.... red. AF has arrived, with a vengance. *sigh*

Soooo, I'm out! lol. I'm actually not upset. Disappointed of course, but not upset. I'm much happier to have AF than a BFN, cos at least it's conclusive and means I'm onto CD1 already rather than waiting her out!!! 

Bring on the next round!!! It doens't look like I'll get a BFP for Christmas though as about the earliest I can test is Xmas I think. *sigh*

Round three, here I come!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh flying i'm sorry, it sounded so promising... :( But you'll get it next cycle!!!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Sorry to hear FlyingDuster :( Best of luck this round though..


----------



## MissSazra

Sorry to hear that AF got you flyingduster. :(

Well this temping malarky is ridiculous. My temps have been all over the place. I was around 36.15 for a few days, then I went right up to 36.55 but I knew why, as I'd got up in the night. But today it was 35.40 and I have no explanation for that one. It's just so strange that I'm kinda thinking it's not going to work for me as I'm clearly messed up! Will keep going for this cycle, but I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks guys. :) :hug:

I'm pretty sure miss sazra that it takes a month or two to get proper idea of temps? There's ups and downs at times, but it's the general average? I dunno! lol! I might be joining you in trying to temp next time though!!!


----------



## MissSazra

I have absolutely no idea. I just know it's meant to rise once ovulation has occurred but mine's up and down all the time!


----------



## dreambaby

Hi everybody,
Im sorry Sideways 8 and Flyingduster to hear about the bfns, that sucks !!! I really hope you guys get your BFPs very soon !!

Does anybody know how much or why stress affects fertility. I'm quite worried as work is really stressful, I enjoy it but it is stressful. Is this gonna have a really negative affect on my fertility do you think??


----------



## DaretoDream

MissSazra said:


> Sorry to hear that AF got you flyingduster. :(
> 
> Well this temping malarky is ridiculous. My temps have been all over the place. I was around 36.15 for a few days, then I went right up to 36.55 but I knew why, as I'd got up in the night. But today it was 35.40 and I have no explanation for that one. It's just so strange that I'm kinda thinking it's not going to work for me as I'm clearly messed up! Will keep going for this cycle, but I must be doing something wrong.

Well my first 4 cycles, they looked pretty normal as far as temping goes. Sometimes your temps just fluctuate and no one can tell you why!

Every other cycle they were straight forward and i knew pretty much where i was going to go. But THIS cycle, hell, they were all over the place from the beginning. I thought it would definitely NOT be a good one, because it was so erratic. But look at that!


----------



## DaretoDream

dreambaby said:


> Hi everybody,
> Im sorry Sideways 8 and Flyingduster to hear about the bfns, that sucks !!! I really hope you guys get your BFPs very soon !!
> 
> Does anybody know how much or why stress affects fertility. I'm quite worried as work is really stressful, I enjoy it but it is stressful. Is this gonna have a really negative affect on my fertility do you think??

It could really cause issues if you are all stressed out. Especially the MORE you think about it- i know that's totally horrible to hear, but if we stress, or especially if you stress DH out- it'll cause issues too because they get all nervous and cause negative reactions to their sperms.

But i know that stress will push your O day around, and then well that causes issues right there.


----------



## flyingduster

I can say that I'm glad the test I had was one where you collect the urine in a pottle, rather than pee straight onto the stick; it meant I didn't waste a stick as I had NO idea AF was there until after I'd peed into the cup and then wiped...! haha. So I still have two tests left for next month. heh.


----------



## DaretoDream

flyingduster said:


> I can say that I'm glad the test I had was one where you collect the urine in a pottle, rather than pee straight onto the stick; it meant I didn't waste a stick as I had NO idea AF was there until after I'd peed into the cup and then wiped...! haha. So I still have two tests left for next month. heh.

What's a pottle?! LOL! I don't know what that is! But yeah i do the dip sticks too. I can't do the stick right, i always pee like next to it or all over my hand, those are so out.


----------



## MissSazra

Morning all! 

Feeling much more positive today, CD8 so getting nearer to starting to use the monitor. It hasn't asked for sticks so early this time, so it must have started to learn my cycle. In addition to the monitor and the temping, I've just gone and bought some digital ovulation sticks as well, just to be absolutely certain. lol

Lots of :dust: to you all! Xx


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra, what monitor are you talking about? I'm cd 6. Isn't this a boring time of the cycle?! Just hanging out, waiting to see some ewcm. :haha:


----------



## leigh331

How long has everyone been trying to concieve?


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello everyone. I haven't read through all the posts too much but just wanted to let everyone know that AF has still not shown up!!!! 
Sorry about the :witch: flyingduster, at least like you said you know that you were on CD1. I am on CD40 with no end in sight! : (

I'm up in Chicago and I must say, my sister-in-law is very extremely pregnant. She's about 5 days past due. Everything is going well though :)


----------



## MissSazra

rosababy said:


> MissSazra, what monitor are you talking about? I'm cd 6. Isn't this a boring time of the cycle?! Just hanging out, waiting to see some ewcm. :haha:

The Clearblue Fertility Monitor. Lots of ladies on here have had great success with it, so am hoping this will be my cycle using it.



So, now the kids from school have given me a cold, I just feel like I haven't been well since September. At least it's now though so hopefully will have gone by next month and the big 3-0! I just want to feel well, I'm really fed up with being ill all the time. :(


----------



## rducky

Miss Sazra, I hope you feel better soon. It's one thing after another it seems, eh?

Sideways, sounds like your trip is going well. I hope AF makes a move for you, I know how frustrating it is to wait for it to arrive. How are you feeling?


----------



## rosababy

sideways, cd 40?! have you taken another test? not to give you false hope, but one of my good friends never got a :bfp: on an hpt. The only reason she knew was because she went to the doctor for her annual and they asked is there anyway you could be preggars, and she said well maybe, but no :bfp:. They did a blood test, and sure enough, she was pregnant! She was one of the small percentage of women who hpts don't work for. She was so late for af, and so frustrated because she kept taking hpts.

leigh, i'm on my 5th official month of ttc. we were npnt for a couple months before that, with no luck, so i started opks and temping. and you?

missSazra, what does the monitor tell you? do you do it in addition to opks and temping? are you a teacher? what do you teach? i teach music.


----------



## MissSazra

rducky - It really is one thing after another. New school, new germs sadly. Hoping my immune system will kick in after the Christmas holidays!

rosababy - The monitor tells you if you're having a low, high or peak day. I only had highs last month as it was my first time using it, then I got sick so we didn't BD at the right time anyway, but hoping for my peak this month. 
I've only just started temping, and I have bought the opk's to use for the first time this cycle. Figured I may as well try everything! lol

I teach at a primary school, 10-11 year olds, so a bit of everything.


----------



## SMFirst

Hope you feel better MissSazra! You are a teacher to 10yr olds and you still want one of your own ?! ;)

Sideways - still got hope!! glad you are enjoying Chicago - I've always wanted to go there.. Is there any snow? Did you end up getting the flu shot?


----------



## MissSazra

This year I have a fantastic class, which makes me want one even more. Last year I wasn't so fussed, had a dreadful bunch! lol


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi ladies

Any advice what OPK's I should buy. I saw some really cheap ones at Ebay.....

Thnx :)


----------



## jamesmom

Hi everyone! 
I've been off for a while due to the craziness of Thanksgiving and traveling! Congrats to those that got their BFP, and I can totally understand the sadness to those that didn't. Hopefully this next month will be it!
I'm currently on CD 21 of a 27 day cycle, so hoping for the best. I'm not really feeling anything as of now, except maybe more pressure in my lower abdomin at times. What were some of your early pregnancy symptoms? I'm hoping to test in about 6 days!


----------



## flyingduster

Good luck Jamesmom! I'm just waving good bye to AF now so bring on the :sex: in another day or two! woooot. ;)


----------



## Sideways 8

Good afternoon everyone! I'm baaaaccckkkk!!! :haha:
The trip went fine. The baby showed up last night at 6:21pm. He was 9lbs 8oz so he was a biiggg baby. After his arrival DH and I began our trek out. We drove from Chicago to our house in about 10 hours and got home at 7am. I just woke up.
We never held the baby, mom had to have a section so most everyone wouldn't get to hold him until today anyway. There was no snow in Chicago although it was freezing cold up there to me. I'm in Alabama so I'm used to 50-60 degree weather in the wintertime.

Anyway... CD43 for me. Starting to get a little twinge here and there of what seems like AF cramps but she's not showing up!!!! I haven't taken another HPT yet but I doubt I will for a while. I think I'm about to order a whole slew of OPK's and a BBT so I can kind of see (maybe?) what's going on with my cycle. It's so frustrating not knowing. The longest cycle I've had after stopping birth control in June was 55 days and I hope I don't get to that point. If not I may go to the doctor to see if he can help me. Once AF shows up though, I'm going to take the soy isoflavones in hopes that it will shorten my follicular (pre-ovulation) phase.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Sideways, welcome back. 

Flyingduster, I'm in the same boat, we're going to start :sex: tomorrow, so hopefully this will be the month!

We've had loads of snow here. I even got sent home from work at 2pm as it was coming down so thick and fast. Driving home for half an hour wasn't fun, as it was settling really quickly. We're going to Paris next month, so it's good preparation for that (if we can get there that is!)


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra - wow that's a lot of snow! We don't see much around where I live. How are you feeling, do you still have the cold? And, good luck for you this cycle. I really hope this is it for you (and me, too, whenever the next cycle starts lol)


----------



## MissSazra

It's been a lot of snow for here, it's meant to be heavy tonight as well so I guess I'll have to see what it's like in the morning.

I still have the cold! But it's getting better, so I don't have to take dodgy medicines that I'd rather not take whilst TTC for it anymore, just paracetamol for the headaches.
This will definitely be our cycle, I'm much more positive now!


----------



## Sideways 8

Awesome with the PMA! I'm feeling a little better now, I just ordered the OPK's, HPT's, and BBT online at earlypregnancytests.com. Even found a coupon code to get them even cheaper!! I now feel like I have my game face on, and I'm ready to approach this headstrong.


----------



## SMFirst

Have you guys looked into or been using Preseed? I really think that's what helped us..


----------



## MissSazra

I looked into it, but would have to order it, so might wait and see what happens this month.


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome back sideways8!!! Ugh, I'm soooo glad it's SUMMER here! I like snow, but we get soooooo little that it invariably is just mud mud mud! I hate mud. Gimmie long hot days and lovely warm evenings. mmmm!!

I'm thinking about temping, but haven't gotten myself a BBT yet so dunno if I will or not this cycle... I'm thinking I might worry about that stuff after the new year cos right now I'm hectic as ever and am sooooo looking forward to a week off! lol. I'm booked right up until Feb now though, so there's not really any end in sight, but ahh well. I do love my job. lol!!

CD4 now, and AF is nothing more than some colour when I wipe so she'll be gone tomorrow, and :sex: can start again! Woop! ;)

Sideways8, I'm thinking of you and hoping you'll still get a late BFP or at least that AF will show up ASAP if there's no pregnancy there!!! FX for you hun so you can carry on!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

SM -- yes we used Preseed. But considering that I seriously doubt my luteal phase is more than 3 weeks long I think I just miscalculated my ovulation. DH and I stop :sex: about 2 weeks ago (what can I say, we were both tuckered out!) so unless I haven't even ovulated yet, I seriously doubt this cycle will be it.

Flying - thanks! CD44 for me, hopefully something will happen soon.


I finally unloaded on DH last night and told him how difficult it was for me to seemingly be surrounded by pregnant women (no offense to all of you on this thread - I mean in real life). I told him a lot of other feelings that I've had bottled up in me and I'm so glad I did. He wants to get a sperm analysis so we can know what's going on there. When he learned that my doctor wouldn't get us any reproductive assistance until December 2011 he was kind of upset about that. BUT -- I did tell him that if I don't get my period in 2 weeks I'm going to the doctor to get my blood drawn to check all my hormone levels. If my ob-gyn won't do, I'll go to my GP. And if they won't do it, I'll find someone who will. This is getting ridiculous!! Some women would be tickled to death to only have 6-7 periods a year but not me.


----------



## jamesmom

About the preseed question. My DH and I are using it and I really like it. The only problem is that my DH says it's hard for him to get any stimulation when I use it, and therefore sometimes he can't even ejaculate during intercourse because of it. Has anyone else experienced that?


----------



## Sideways 8

jamesmom - I've heard of that happening. You might just be using too much. DH and I only use as much as is needed for lubrication on the outside - PLUS I only fill up the tube to 1.5g or so, not the 3 which is recommended because that would be way too much for us!


----------



## SMFirst

jamesmom said:


> About the preseed question. My DH and I are using it and I really like it. The only problem is that my DH says it's hard for him to get any stimulation when I use it, and therefore sometimes he can't even ejaculate during intercourse because of it. Has anyone else experienced that?

We had that happen once when I used 3mL instead of the 1-2mL I normally use..

My DH said the exact same thing.. 

So I'm sure a little goes a long way :)


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways - it's really good you talked with your DH.. I think communication during this whole process is very important! I was feeling the same way, and still do actually since I am still very cautious - at the supermarket where I buy groceries it seems like every single person in there is either pregnant or dragging babies or kids with them. It's overwhelming!

It's good you are going to discuss your long cycles with a doctor as well. It may be something easy to alter..


----------



## turtlebeach

We used concieve plus (which is pretty much the same as preseed without an applicator) the month we got lucky. We used it as a normal lube but i'm pretty sure it helped. It was pretty sticky and I slept with the man juice (sorry if TMI) all night everytime so I think that helped too.

(Sorry I havent been on much lately i've been really tired - still thinking about you girls thou and sending you lots of baby dust). xxxx


----------



## MissSazra

Well I'm being naughty ladies, and having a well earned glass of white wine. We're only on CD12 and hopefully it'll be the last cycle I get to have one for a while! Gonna start the :sex: on Saturday, as I think I should ovulate around the 8th or 9th.


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra don't feel too bad. I caved last night and had a margarita. Oh it was so good!!! It definitely helped me to relax and to open up to DH (nothing like alcohol to get you spilling our your true feelings :haha:). 
Good luck this cycle, hon. :)
Are you still temping?


----------



## MissSazra

Yeah I'm still temping, but they're still completely all over the place. I guess I'll have to wait and see what my chart looks like by the end of the month!


----------



## Sideways 8

I ordered my BBT yesterday so hopefully I'll get it soon. I'm going to start temping as soon as it gets here instead of waiting till AF shows up.
Are you taking you temps exactly the same time each morning, before you even sit up or speak?


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Well. Just went to the restroom as I had a full bladder and there was loads of this cloudy CM when I wiped. I wiped three times, and yep, the tissue was covered with CM. Sorry for the TMI ladies!! But, I did check its stretchiness and it was more tacky than stretchy. Couldn't get it to stretch past a millimeter or so.
> 
> I have gone back through 10 pages or so and can't remember which one of you experienced the clump of CM? Was it like my description or different?

Sideways, this happened to me yesterday. I'm not sure if it was ewcm or tacky either but there was a lot of it. It was only cd9, which is way too early for me! It stretched, but only a little. Usually, I only get one day of visible ewcm, and I don't usually notice the other stages of cm. Is it possible to mix up ewcm and tacky??


----------



## rosababy

jamesmom said:


> About the preseed question. My DH and I are using it and I really like it. The only problem is that my DH says it's hard for him to get any stimulation when I use it, and therefore sometimes he can't even ejaculate during intercourse because of it. Has anyone else experienced that?

I don't put it in me, my dh just puts a little on himself, and it works fine for us. :thumbup:


----------



## Sideways 8

rosa, it seems kind of yuck to touch the CM but if it stretched at least an inch before it broke then it's fertile CM.. cd9 is kind of early but tacky CM is expected in that stage. I'm still getting tacky CM, makes me wonder if those 3 days of brownish CM was actually my AF!! Who knows!!


----------



## MissSazra

Sideways 8 said:


> I ordered my BBT yesterday so hopefully I'll get it soon. I'm going to start temping as soon as it gets here instead of waiting till AF shows up.
> Are you taking you temps exactly the same time each morning, before you even sit up or speak?

I take it at the same time every day, I don't speak beforehand but it's still all over the place. I'm so confused by it all!


----------



## MrsKTB

Can I join you ladies? Me and my DH are starting cycle 2 with no BC, month 1 of activly 'trying'! My ovulation date is approx 6th (i hope Im working this out right) so any advice would be great! Good lck to all!xx


----------



## MissSazra

Hi MrsKTB! Welcome to the group. Not sure I have any advice, but the ladies here are a great support and are absolutely lovely!


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, MrsKTB!!! I love this thread. Only advice I can really give you is to be relaxed and enjoy your baby-making :) If you have any questions someone here will surely answer them for you, or at least try.

MissSazra that's weird!! Of course I've never charted my temps before so I have no idea...


----------



## jamesmom

SMFirst said:


> jamesmom said:
> 
> 
> About the preseed question. My DH and I are using it and I really like it. The only problem is that my DH says it's hard for him to get any stimulation when I use it, and therefore sometimes he can't even ejaculate during intercourse because of it. Has anyone else experienced that?
> 
> We had that happen once when I used 3mL instead of the 1-2mL I normally use..
> 
> My DH said the exact same thing..
> 
> So I'm sure a little goes a long way :)Click to expand...

Maybe that's the problem! I've always used 3 ML thinking more is better for the little spermies in there. Maybe I'll try using less next time. I don't use preseed during intercourse when I'm not possibly ovualting though.


----------



## SMFirst

jamesmom said:


> Maybe that's the problem! I've always used 3 ML thinking more is better for the little spermies in there. Maybe I'll try using less next time. I don't use preseed during intercourse when I'm not possibly ovualting though.

That was my thought too but it didn't work ;) I only used it in the fertile period too (didn't want to become too reliant on it!)


----------



## turtlebeach

rosababy said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> Well. Just went to the restroom as I had a full bladder and there was loads of this cloudy CM when I wiped. I wiped three times, and yep, the tissue was covered with CM. Sorry for the TMI ladies!! But, I did check its stretchiness and it was more tacky than stretchy. Couldn't get it to stretch past a millimeter or so.
> 
> I have gone back through 10 pages or so and can't remember which one of you experienced the clump of CM? Was it like my description or different?
> 
> Sideways, this happened to me yesterday. I'm not sure if it was ewcm or tacky either but there was a lot of it. It was only cd9, which is way too early for me! It stretched, but only a little. Usually, I only get one day of visible ewcm, and I don't usually notice the other stages of cm. Is it possible to mix up ewcm and tacky??Click to expand...

Hiya - not sure when your post is from sideways but I think that was me! I had ewcm starting 3 days before my cbfm said i ovulated and then 2 days after ovulating I had a massive clump of sticky cm - It was really weird but there was LOADS (I still dunno what it was but I think it must have been something to do with concieving as never had anything like it before).

x


----------



## Sideways 8

I had LOADS of creamy CM sometime last week. So far haven't seen anything relatively close to EW.


----------



## flyingduster

woop, CD6 now, BUT I have my little sister coming to stay with us at the end of next week [ie when I'm most likely to ovulate] and she's staying until Christmas... AND the only spare bedroom that is set up is the one RIGHT beside ours. My sister is 14, she's fully aware of our mum wanting grandkids and she's very much clued up as to the whole birds & bees, but not sure what she'd feel if she heard us BD in the room next door....? hahahahaha. I guess I'll see how DH feels when it gets to that time, we can be quiet I'm sure. LOL!!!! Might be that we miss this month entierly... though I'd sooooo rather not miss any months! We'll see.... ?


----------



## SMFirst

Maybe you'll have to send you sister to the movies or something hehe :)


----------



## MissSazra

Considering I don't know exactly when I'm going to ovulate, although 8th/9th is the probable time, we have started the :sex: today, and will go for the every other day method until the monitor/opk's give us a peak or smiley face, then it'll be all the time! lol


----------



## Sideways 8

LOL, MissSazra. Where else can you go and talk about how much sex you're having!! :haha:

I may try to get DH in bed tonight as well but only for fun :) It's been a while since that was the sole purpose...


----------



## MissSazra

I know, it's crazy! lol


----------



## jamesmom

I know what you mean sideways. My DH and I feel that way too about DTD. We feel like it is never for the purpse of just enjoyment, just to make a baby!


----------



## Sideways 8

Well our tired butts didn't get to DTD last night. We were both exhausted.
Not much else to report. Except that I am eating a very yummy club sandwich!!


----------



## leigh331

hahaha a yummy club sandwich!! I'm jealous~!!!

I have a question about ovualtion strips...if its positive for 2 days, what does that mean?? When do you think I ovulated? I had a + on Tues, and a + on Wed (but it was a litlle lighter than the day before, but still +). 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Leigh, from what I understand, it just means your surge is lasting a little while. That's ok. The strips detect your LH levels. LH is released 24-36 hours prior to ovulation, so you may have ovulated Wednesday or Thursday by my best guess. :)


----------



## leigh331

Thanks!! Hopefully we timed the BD'ing. We did it Fri, Sun, Tues, Wed and going to tonight. :)


----------



## leigh331

Oh ya, is it normal to have a little cramping today?? maybe not cramping...just weird flickers of mild pinching...


----------



## SMFirst

leigh331 said:


> Oh ya, is it normal to have a little cramping today?? maybe not cramping...just weird flickers of mild pinching...

I had that pinching feeling too around ovulation (particularly on one side) - I guess it's when the follicle expels the egg, and the feeling may last a few days..


----------



## leigh331

Soooo annoying. Did you feel it the month you got your BFP?? 

I HATE trying to symptom spot/guess/...it makes me CRAZY!!


----------



## SMFirst

leigh331 said:


> Soooo annoying. Did you feel it the month you got your BFP??
> 
> I HATE trying to symptom spot/guess/...it makes me CRAZY!!

You know what, the month I got my BFP was the only month that I didn't feel the pinching strongly - I started to wonder if I had even ovulated that cycle.. But every other month that I have been keeping track it was noticable..

My other major sign of ovulation was increased sex drive on those couple of days :)


----------



## MissSazra

I'm so excited, tomorrow I'll be using the monitor as normal but using my first Clear Blue digital ovulation stick. Doubt I'll get a smiley face tomorrow as it's too soon, but it's good to know I'm keep track of it all!


----------



## Sideways 8

Yay MissSazra! Time is moving on!

SM -- how are you feeling? Thanks for checking in with us time to time :)


----------



## rosababy

leigh331 said:


> Oh ya, is it normal to have a little cramping today?? maybe not cramping...just weird flickers of mild pinching...

are you ovulating now? because i am having some weird flickers of mild pinching, too. i also had a little spotting today with major cm. still not sure if it's ew or tacky. this is way early for me, (it's only cd12 today, and i usually o on cd19) so i only started opks yesterday. i may have missed the surge.


----------



## Sideways 8

yay!!! my BBT and etc. got here today. I will start temping in the morning. My instructions say that anywhere between 96-97.5 is generally pre-ovulation temps. I'm hoping this will help me figure out where the crap I am in my cycle!! lol

Not sure if it means anything but I could climb my DH like a Christmas tree :rofl: my sex drive is way up right now!!! :haha:


----------



## Sideways 8

rosababy, I love that avatar!! Very pretty.
Also, CD12 would be a little early for ovulation, for anyone I think. Did your CM look more clear or lotiony?


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> rosababy, I love that avatar!! Very pretty.
> Also, CD12 would be a little early for ovulation, for anyone I think. Did your CM look more clear or lotiony?

thank you! this cardinal lives in our backyard, and I finally caught a pic of him last year in the HUGE snow storm we got in DC. 

Cm was kind of a mix of clear/cloudy and white. it was different this morning from this evening. Not really lotiony, actually, it might have been gummy/tacky. It stretched less than an inch, and broke easily. It's really hard for me to tell because I only EVER get one day of cm, of any kind, and it's usually obviously ewcm. maybe this is my body finally making cm after years of the pill. (been off of it since april, and was on for about 12 years before that)

What do you think? Do you think it's sticky cm? I wish I had a professional cm reader who followed me around, telling me what it was! Is that too much to ask?! :haha:


----------



## leigh331

rosababy said:


> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ya, is it normal to have a little cramping today?? maybe not cramping...just weird flickers of mild pinching...
> 
> are you ovulating now? because i am having some weird flickers of mild pinching, too. i also had a little spotting today with major cm. still not sure if it's ew or tacky. this is way early for me, (it's only cd12 today, and i usually o on cd19) so i only started opks yesterday. i may have missed the surge.Click to expand...

I think I ovulated on Wednesday. So I'm not sure what the flickers are. 

How are you opk tests looking??


----------



## Sideways 8

rosa I'm not sure!! I'm just as lost as the next gal. I have heard that the crypts in your cervix that are normally used for making CM, can dry up when you're on the pill. So it takes a while for them to get working again. I was on the pill for about 10 years, with a year-long break about 6 years ago. My body is still not making too much CM but... [TMI alert] tonight I didn't need much help from the Preseed :shy:
I'm all geared up for temping in the morning. I've even made an Excel version of the BBT chart. If any of you want a copy and trust that I don't have viruses, PM your email address! :)


----------



## MissSazra

CD15 today, still a low on the monitor and no smiley face on my first ever opk. But it's all good cos I'm not expecting it until the 8th or 9th, getting closer, so exciting.


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> rosa I'm not sure!! I'm just as lost as the next gal. I have heard that the crypts in your cervix that are normally used for making CM, can dry up when you're on the pill. So it takes a while for them to get working again. I was on the pill for about 10 years, with a year-long break about 6 years ago. My body is still not making too much CM but... [TMI alert] tonight I didn't need much help from the Preseed :shy:
> I'm all geared up for temping in the morning. I've even made an Excel version of the BBT chart. If any of you want a copy and trust that I don't have viruses, PM your email address! :)

I've heard that, as well. I think my body is finally starting to make good cm again, after 12 years on the pill, too.

You should put your temps on FertilityFriend.com. Then, you can post the link in your signature, so it shows up on every post you make, and we can click on the link. It doesn't show us intimate details :winkwink: or anything, so that's cool.


----------



## rosababy

leigh331 said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ya, is it normal to have a little cramping today?? maybe not cramping...just weird flickers of mild pinching...
> 
> are you ovulating now? because i am having some weird flickers of mild pinching, too. i also had a little spotting today with major cm. still not sure if it's ew or tacky. this is way early for me, (it's only cd12 today, and i usually o on cd19) so i only started opks yesterday. i may have missed the surge.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I ovulated on Wednesday. So I'm not sure what the flickers are.
> 
> How are you opk tests looking??Click to expand...

Well that's the problem! I usually don't ovulate until cd 19 or so, so I start opks later. I only started them on Thurdsay, and NOW, FF says I ovulated on cd10. BUT WE HAVEN'T BEEN BD'ING!!!! i'm so worried now. usually, my opks are pretty accurate...I am so worried that I missed it altogether for this month. I will still do opks and temping. Check out my chart...CD12 is high, I think, because I had 3 glasses of wine the night before. Usually, my high temps are in the 97.9 and up. Do you think FF made a mistake??


----------



## Sideways 8

I would use FertilityFriend but don't you have to pay for it? I'm kind of cheap like that, especially if I can make my own program :)


----------



## MissSazra

You can get a free version of FF. That's what I use to chart my temps.


----------



## leigh331

rosababy said:


> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ya, is it normal to have a little cramping today?? maybe not cramping...just weird flickers of mild pinching...
> 
> are you ovulating now? because i am having some weird flickers of mild pinching, too. i also had a little spotting today with major cm. still not sure if it's ew or tacky. this is way early for me, (it's only cd12 today, and i usually o on cd19) so i only started opks yesterday. i may have missed the surge.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I ovulated on Wednesday. So I'm not sure what the flickers are.
> 
> How are you opk tests looking??Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's the problem! I usually don't ovulate until cd 19 or so, so I start opks later. I only started them on Thurdsay, and NOW, FF says I ovulated on cd10. BUT WE HAVEN'T BEEN BD'ING!!!! i'm so worried now. usually, my opks are pretty accurate...I am so worried that I missed it altogether for this month. I will still do opks and temping. Check out my chart...CD12 is high, I think, because I had 3 glasses of wine the night before. Usually, my high temps are in the 97.9 and up. Do you think FF made a mistake??Click to expand...

So weird. Maybe you O'd early. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## rosababy

leigh, normally, my cycles started 29 days long, but two cycles ago, it was 34, and last cycle it was 31. I usually O around cd 16-19, the last two cycles have been day 19. That is why I wasn't worried about starting to bd every other day or test opks yet. I was waiting until Sunday. However, my opk is almost positive (I fade in), so I'm hoping for a positive tonight or tomorrow am. 

My dh still thinks we should stick to every other day, but I think we should do it the day I get my positive opk and the next day as well. What do you all think? His argument is the quantity (here comes some tmi) depletes a LOT when he (ahem) pleasures himself everyday as opposed to every few days. He's into the "let's let it build up" and I'm into the "I don't want to miss O." Thoughts, ladies?


----------



## MissSazra

We're doing it every other day, but on the day I get my positive opk we'll do it and the next day, just like you said.


----------



## iluvmyson

Im always here to talk to


----------



## SMFirst

rosababy said:


> leigh, normally, my cycles started 29 days long, but two cycles ago, it was 34, and last cycle it was 31. I usually O around cd 16-19, the last two cycles have been day 19. That is why I wasn't worried about starting to bd every other day or test opks yet. I was waiting until Sunday. However, my opk is almost positive (I fade in), so I'm hoping for a positive tonight or tomorrow am.
> 
> My dh still thinks we should stick to every other day, but I think we should do it the day I get my positive opk and the next day as well. What do you all think? His argument is the quantity (here comes some tmi) depletes a LOT when he (ahem) pleasures himself everyday as opposed to every few days. He's into the "let's let it build up" and I'm into the "I don't want to miss O." Thoughts, ladies?

I actually support the every other day method. The sperm can live inside you for 48 hours for sure, and it is a good plan to let the quantity build up :)
I don't think we ever DTD two days in a row :)


----------



## Sideways 8

My doctor even recommends just doing it every other day, instead of every single day. Plus it's kind of exhausting (at least for me) to try it every day... we did that at first and it wore us out!


----------



## rosababy

thanks, ladies. I think we'll stick to every other day, and when I get my positive opk, I'll do it that day and the next. Then, I'll expect my temp rise, and we'll be good to stop for a while. Two days in a row won't be that bad. I honestly don't think I COULD do it everyday, even if we wanted to! Exhausting is right!


----------



## leigh331

I agree. Do it every other day. Everyday is exhausting and feels too planned. Give the spermies some time to build up momento! :)


----------



## flyingduster

Just a brief check in, nothing much is happening here, I'm CD8 now, so will start in on the every other day thing as best we can ASAP and see how we go for this month!!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck to everyone in this cycle! I'm still in the same one :( CD48 for me. Second day of temping, and I'm hovering just above 97 (that's 36C for my non-American friends :) ) I did do an OPK yesterday just to see - nothing of course lol. I have about 60 of them, should I go ahead and start doing these just in case?


----------



## rosababy

flying duster, are you temping or using opks? 

sideways, cd48, you poor thing!! :nope: Are your cycles always this long? It's probably too late for opks, but you never know. Glad you're temping! Are you using fertility friend? Post the link on your signature so we can see it! Just fyi, it'll take one or two cycles to really understand what "normal" is for your own temps. I'm still learning, it's my 3rd cycle temping.

My sister-in-law is a mid-wife, and she told me to take progesterone, which is actually a creme. She said put it on day 14-28 twice a day on a fleshy part of your body. It may take a few cycles, but it'll help get your cycle back to a "normal" amount of days. Of course, this doesn't help you now, but for the future.

On another note, I'm a little confused about my opks. Can you all look at them? I thought my cd13 at 4:15 would be the closest to a postive I would get, even though it's still slightly lighter, but then look at this mornings (cd14 at 10:00 am). However, is it normal for the control line to be so much lighter than it normally is? I mean, the test line is definitely darker, and we're most certainly bd'ing tonight, either way, but I'm just curious. I'll take another opk later and see.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2547.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2548.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissSazra

Hi all,

Not sure I can help with the opks rosababy, as I have the digital ones with the smiley faces. 
My opk was blank this morning and still a low on the monitor, I'm hoping to start getting highs on the monitor either tomorrow or Tuesday, ready to peak either Wednesday or Thursday (I hope!)


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, not sure what's going on with me. Yes my cycles are a little longer than normal, I went off the pill in June so they've been crazy, however last cycle was "only" 39 days so I figured my body was slowly reverting back to normal. Cycle lengths since coming off the pill: 45 days, 55, 39, and then this cycle so far 48. Where do I get progesterone cream? And... my chart would only have 2 data points on it lol, so not much to show just yet.
About your OPK's, I believe that that bottom one is definitely positive. As far as the control line is considered, it doesn't matter the intensity of that so much as it does the test line is more intense than it. So, good luck!! Get thee to the bedroom!!!! :)

MissSazra, I'm getting excited for you! I'm praying this cycle is it for you.


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks Sideways, I really hope this is the one as well, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much. We missed :sex: yesterday as we were both shattered, but are back to every other day starting today, yay for a break tomorrow! lol

I really hope your cycles start to sort themselves out. I know mine were mad after coming off the pill, but that was years ago, and for a totally different reason than wanting children, so it didn't really bother me at the time. I can imagine how frustrating it is for you.


----------



## Lindyk

Sideways 8 said:


> Good luck to everyone in this cycle! I'm still in the same one :( CD48 for me. Second day of temping, and I'm hovering just above 97 (that's 36C for my non-American friends :) ) I did do an OPK yesterday just to see - nothing of course lol. I have about 60 of them, should I go ahead and start doing these just in case?

Sideways 8 what cycle day are you on now?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1289455200;8;28;12


----------



## rosababy

miss sazra, i TOTALLY understand about excited about a "break" for bd'ing!!! LMAO! i'm glad i'm not the only one. i hope you get your O:) in the next few days! 

Sideways, I got my progesterone creme at GNC. I am so sorry your cycles have been so long and crazy. How frustrating! Have you asked your doctor what you can do to help that? Temping will help, to see if you are definitely ovulating or not. How long have you been ttc?

My dh is doing army stuff all day, but you better believe i'm jumping him when he comes in! :haha: I have a great feeling about this cycle. I've had more cm than I've ever had, many days of it, a definite opk, spotting on cd12, and cramps on cd12 and 13. those have to be good o signs! let's hope we can catch that eggy!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Ooooh good luck rosababy, that all sounds really positive! Will keep my fingers crossed for you! :D


----------



## flyingduster

I'm not temping, but I'm considering starting it if nothing happens this time!!!! I'm not even sure if we'll get far with trying this time due to my lil sister being around from this Thurs until Christmas [my estimated O day is around sat/sun/mon] so perhaps nothing will even happen, we'll see. But I think I might start temping in the new year...!


----------



## MissSazra

Just got back from the vet with my little hamster. She's been having problems breathing and is all wobbly when she walks. She's been given some antibiotics and has to go back tomorrow, but I'm so worried, cos she's so little. I really hope my little furbaby is going to be ok. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jamesmom

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!
I just took a pregnancy test this morning and got my :bfp:!

For the past couple of days I've been feeling pressure and movement in my lower abdomen and I thought that something was going on. I had one more testing stick left in my pack of clearblue sticks so I thought maybe I would just use that stick and see what the lines looked like yesterday morning. Well when I used my one stick yesterday both lines were the darkest blue ever! I didn't want to jinx myself and test too early and get a BFN, so I decided to wait and test this morning with a pregnancy test. WOW! I'm so excited! This is the BEST Christmas present ever! I haven't even told my husband yet, I can't wait to see the expession on his face when he comes home tonight! I told my little boy James, he's going to be the best big brother!

I can't wait to call the doctor's office and make my appointment this morning! The funniest thing ever is that I was just there for my annual last week Monday. The doctor wrote me a prescription for some blood work to tell me if I was pregnant, and he told me I could use it to find out asap if I wanted too. Well after much debating I decided not to use it and to wait for God and nature to tell me. God is ALWAYS teaching me to be more patient, and in my own weird way I thought that my not using it would increase my chances of being pregnant. Weird huh?

I hope all the best for everyone! BABY DUST to you all!
:dust:


----------



## Sideways 8

Congrats, Jamesmom!!! How sweet. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!!

MissSazra -- I am so sad about your little hamster! aww :( :flower: How old is she?

Lindy -- today is CD49. My temp dropped a bit today to 96.4 (yesterday was 97.1), not sure what a drop like that means.

Rosa -- we came off the pill in June, NTNP until about September then started active TTC. So, not too long.


I've decided to go ahead and use my OPK's every day. I've started doing these at 5:30pm so I guess I'll do it at that time from now on. I still don't understand the science of not using FMU because I never had issues using FMU with the Clearblue OPK's. But then again I still haven't gotten my bfp so... (PS did another HPT last night, obviously bfn because if it was otherwise you would have been the first to know besides DH lol)


----------



## EnglishGirl

Woohoo! A big congratulations to you Jamesmom! How exciting! That is a really the best Christmas present!!

I'm currently on cd13 and I think I ovulated on cd11. I used OPK's and Friday and Saturday were positive. I had a lot of cramping on Friday and Saturday and now it's all over.....Fingers crossed


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck, EnglishGirl!! Hope you get your :bfp: in two weeks also!! :)


----------



## Lindyk

jamesmom said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!
> I just took a pregnancy test this morning and got my :bfp:!
> 
> For the past couple of days I've been feeling pressure and movement in my lower abdomen and I thought that something was going on. I had one more testing stick left in my pack of clearblue sticks so I thought maybe I would just use that stick and see what the lines looked like yesterday morning. Well when I used my one stick yesterday both lines were the darkest blue ever! I didn't want to jinx myself and test too early and get a BFN, so I decided to wait and test this morning with a pregnancy test. WOW! I'm so excited! This is the BEST Christmas present ever! I haven't even told my husband yet, I can't wait to see the expession on his face when he comes home tonight! I told my little boy James, he's going to be the best big brother!
> 
> I can't wait to call the doctor's office and make my appointment this morning! The funniest thing ever is that I was just there for my annual last week Monday. The doctor wrote me a prescription for some blood work to tell me if I was pregnant, and he told me I could use it to find out asap if I wanted too. Well after much debating I decided not to use it and to wait for God and nature to tell me. God is ALWAYS teaching me to be more patient, and in my own weird way I thought that my not using it would increase my chances of being pregnant. Weird huh?
> 
> I hope all the best for everyone! BABY DUST to you all!
> :dust:

:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS JAMESMOM!!!!!!!!! U MUST BE ON :cloud9: :yipee:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1289455200;8;28;12


----------



## rosababy

jamesmom, CONGRATS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

sideways, i've read that fmu doesn't work as well for opks because we often get our lh surge when we wake up, and it doesn't show up in our urine for about 4 hours. they suggest anywhere from 11 am - 8 pm. fyi, if you think you have an idea of when you should ovulate, try testing twice or even more times a day. I tested 3 times the other day, and i totally would have missed it if i had kept testing once a day, even though it was at the same time. good luck! with opks and temping, you should have a pretty good idea of what's going on with your body, and what to expect for future cycles (hopefully, you won't need to worry about future cycles!). Plus, if you do have to seek medical help, you can go in with all of your info, and it will help speed along the process.


----------



## missmayhem

i'm looking for a buddy also, PM me if you want to buddy up

and congts jamesmum :happydance:


----------



## osubuckeye

me 2!


----------



## MissSazra

Sideways - My hamster's just over a year old. She has been back to the vets today and has some antibiotics to take. Apparently she has a bacteria that affects her breathing and she would have been born with it, poor little thing. Just glad she's still with us.


I didn't realise that about opk's, I've been testing in the morning, but I may change that now.


----------



## Sideways 8

I dunno, for some reason the chemist in me doesn't believe that LH is only synthesized during the day. But then again I'm not a biochemist and don't know much. Apparently for some good reason someone did come up with the rule of not using FMU. The thing is, Clearblue says that you can use any urine - FMU or mid-day or evening - whatever as long as you've held it in with limited fluid intake for 4 hours... and test about the same time every day. Maybe Clearblue's are more sensitive than IC's. I even called Clearblue and talked to them about that and they said FMU should be just fine.
Either way I think it would be wise to test a couple times a day when you're getting close to ovulation that way you won't miss it if it only lasts a few hours!

rosa that is good advice, to take the OPK and temp charting info to the doctor! I'm glad you mentioned that because I would have surely forgotten :wacko:

MissSazra, do you think she'll be ok? I hope so! I love hamsters, they are so friggin' cute! What kind of hamster is she?

Welcome missmayhem and osubuckeye!! We can trade PM's or you can find support in this whole entire thread :) There are so many wonderful ladies here. I've grown good friendships with them all!!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello Ladies! 

I'm back! I hope everyone is doing well. I am doing good, a lot better than last time I was here. Still no AF so I am hoping that I get my :bfp: soon. I have to wait until DH comes back into town, he's been gone since Wednesday of last week and won't be back until this Thursday. Having a little twinges and butterfly feelings in my tummy but no other symptoms. But we will see. I missed all of you and I thought of you all often. :hugs:


----------



## Ruth 1980

What a great website!! So happy to have discovered it, I am spending hours poring over old posts learning SO much! TTC our 1st, on cd20 in our 4th cycle. Come on baby!!! :angel:


----------



## flyingduster

Miss Sazra, I don't know a THING about hamsters (you can't get them in NZ!) but I know rats are born with "myco", which basically means nothing in a fit and healthy rat, but if any rat has a slightly weaker immune system or something, then the myco flares up and causes respiratory infections. Generally it's only upper respiratory infections [URI], and they just need a good dose of antibiotics (like, a good 3 weeks of it to knock the myco back down properly) Some rats can be more prone to URIs than others simply due to their immune systems, even though all rats have myco. Stress and change can bring on a bout of URI too as we all know that can lower the immune system too! I'm guessing it'sa similar thing for you wee hamster... ((hugs)) I'm sure the ABs will knock it back and she'll be fine, but be aware she may be prone to the infections from time to time too, so make sure she gets a good long stretch of ABs now to really knock it back, if she only has 10 days of them I know in rats that it's not enough to get the myco right back, and so it only comes back worse than ever!!!

I ordered a BBT this morning! lol. I figure we could do with a decent thermometer in the house anyway, especially if we're going to have a kid or two around in years to come, so I'll just get it...! Should be here by the end of the week so I'll start using it right away as I'm not expecting to O until mon/tues... I know only a few days of temping before O won't be a great help, but I wanna do it anyway! hahaha. The person i ordered the BBT off has OPKs and everything too, so perhaps if nothing happens this time I'll try them too...


----------



## MissSazra

Welcome back BbyLove, we've missed you! Xx

And welcome to everyone that's new to the thread! Xx


----------



## BbyLove5410

MissSazra said:


> Welcome back BbyLove, we've missed you! Xx
> 
> And welcome to everyone that's new to the thread! Xx

Thanks MissSazra! I missed you all as well.


----------



## Sideways 8

Bby!!! I've missed you and have been thinking of you often. Your DH seems to travel a lot for work, is he in sales?


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> I dunno, for some reason the chemist in me doesn't believe that LH is only synthesized during the day. But then again I'm not a biochemist and don't know much. Apparently for some good reason someone did come up with the rule of not using FMU. The thing is, Clearblue says that you can use any urine - FMU or mid-day or evening - whatever as long as you've held it in with limited fluid intake for 4 hours... and test about the same time every day. Maybe Clearblue's are more sensitive than IC's. I even called Clearblue and talked to them about that and they said FMU should be just fine.
> Either way I think it would be wise to test a couple times a day when you're getting close to ovulation that way you won't miss it if it only lasts a few hours!
> 
> rosa that is good advice, to take the OPK and temp charting info to the doctor! I'm glad you mentioned that because I would have surely forgotten :wacko:
> 
> MissSazra, do you think she'll be ok? I hope so! I love hamsters, they are so friggin' cute! What kind of hamster is she?
> 
> Welcome missmayhem and osubuckeye!! We can trade PM's or you can find support in this whole entire thread :) There are so many wonderful ladies here. I've grown good friendships with them all!!

I think a lot of it depends on which brand you take. Some are more sensitive than others. I use First Response, and they say not to use FMU, but I've heard that Clearblue is fine in the morning. Who knows. I've also read that if you're charting temps for 4 months and STILL have no bfp, go in to the doctor. They should take you, because you have lots of ammo. I started temping because I didn't want to go in after a year of trying, and them to send me home telling me to temp, when I could have been doing it all along!


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome Ruth 1980! When do you test?


----------



## rosababy

EnglishGirl said:


> Woohoo! A big congratulations to you Jamesmom! How exciting! That is a really the best Christmas present!!
> 
> I'm currently on cd13 and I think I ovulated on cd11. I used OPK's and Friday and Saturday were positive. I had a lot of cramping on Friday and Saturday and now it's all over.....Fingers crossed

I'm on CD 15, and I think I'm ovulating today. When are you testing? Sounds like we could be testing buddies! :thumbup:


----------



## Sideways 8

rosa that sounds like a good idea. I'd hate to fib to my doctor and tell them I've been temping for 4 months already lol. Actually haven't been temping BUT... I have been using the OPK's for about that long so I'm thinking maybe they can take that as a substitute for temping.


----------



## MissSazra

flyingduster said:


> Miss Sazra, I don't know a THING about hamsters (you can't get them in NZ!) but I know rats are born with "myco", which basically means nothing in a fit and healthy rat, but if any rat has a slightly weaker immune system or something, then the myco flares up and causes respiratory infections. Generally it's only upper respiratory infections [URI], and they just need a good dose of antibiotics (like, a good 3 weeks of it to knock the myco back down properly) Some rats can be more prone to URIs than others simply due to their immune systems, even though all rats have myco. Stress and change can bring on a bout of URI too as we all know that can lower the immune system too! I'm guessing it'sa similar thing for you wee hamster... ((hugs)) I'm sure the ABs will knock it back and she'll be fine, but be aware she may be prone to the infections from time to time too, so make sure she gets a good long stretch of ABs now to really knock it back, if she only has 10 days of them I know in rats that it's not enough to get the myco right back, and so it only comes back worse than ever!!!
> 
> I ordered a BBT this morning! lol. I figure we could do with a decent thermometer in the house anyway, especially if we're going to have a kid or two around in years to come, so I'll just get it...! Should be here by the end of the week so I'll start using it right away as I'm not expecting to O until mon/tues... I know only a few days of temping before O won't be a great help, but I wanna do it anyway! hahaha. The person i ordered the BBT off has OPKs and everything too, so perhaps if nothing happens this time I'll try them too...

That sounds very similar, I will make sure she gets enough antibiotics to help her. She has to go back in 2 weeks for a check up anyway, so if I'm not happy with how she's doing I shall ask for more. Thanks for the info! :D


----------



## rosababy

sideways, the only thing about opks is that they don't tell you for sure if you ovulated. You can get a positive opk and still not ovulate, which SUCKS in my opinion! Temping is the only way to know if you are ovulating (besides ultrasound), so usually doctors want to see the temp charts. My sis-in-law is a midwife, so I'm constantly on the phone with her asking questions, and she was the one who suggested temping. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Bby!!! I've missed you and have been thinking of you often. Your DH seems to travel a lot for work, is he in sales?

I have missed you too! He is an Automatic Door Tech, he installs and fixes automatic doors, like the ones at walmart and the ones you have to push the button. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, I didn't OPK's were a little unreliable! That may actually explain some things....
we've been TTC for all of 3 months, lol. It feels like an eternity though... there are some ladies on the TTC board that have been trying for a while and I feel kind of bad for whining about TTC for 3 months. Problem is my cycles are soo long that in a year's time I may only get 6-7 chances at conception.

Bby, he must have a high-demand job to travel all over for that. Sounds kind of neat to be honest, though it definitely does suck for him to be gone so often. I used to have to travel a lot for my job, but that's settled down a bit lately and I'm glad. Especially with all the new TSA stuff happening lately.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Rosa, I didn't OPK's were a little unreliable! That may actually explain some things....
> we've been TTC for all of 3 months, lol. It feels like an eternity though... there are some ladies on the TTC board that have been trying for a while and I feel kind of bad for whining about TTC for 3 months. Problem is my cycles are soo long that in a year's time I may only get 6-7 chances at conception.
> 
> Bby, he must have a high-demand job to travel all over for that. Sounds kind of neat to be honest, though it definitely does suck for him to be gone so often. I used to have to travel a lot for my job, but that's settled down a bit lately and I'm glad. Especially with all the new TSA stuff happening lately.

Well he usually just travels throughout New Mexico and its only day trips, never overnight. But he's had to go out of town 3 times already but this is the last one for a while.


----------



## Lexie1

Hi,

I was wondering if I could be your buddy too (only joined tonight!)? I feel like I need one as in the same situation as you all - not wanting to let the enitire world no that you are TTC, but then bending your best mates ear about it - I think secretly she wishes that I would shutup!

I came off of the pill on 25th August, so my first "natural" AF came on the 6th November - not too bad I thought, but trouble is that I don't know how long my cycle is! I am now on CD30, but don't know whether to test, I don't want to be testing all the time, but technically I don't know when I am "late"!!!

Not feeling any sort of symtoms at all either way, so really frustrated - I must learn the art of patience!!! Just feeling tired, but then this cold weather doesn't help that!

I hope that I am not the only one!

x


----------



## jamesmom

Ruth 1980 said:


> What a great website!! So happy to have discovered it, I am spending hours poring over old posts learning SO much! TTC our 1st, on cd20 in our 4th cycle. Come on baby!!! :angel:

Welcome Ruth!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Rosa, I didn't OPK's were a little unreliable! That may actually explain some things....
> we've been TTC for all of 3 months, lol. It feels like an eternity though... there are some ladies on the TTC board that have been trying for a while and I feel kind of bad for whining about TTC for 3 months. Problem is my cycles are soo long that in a year's time I may only get 6-7 chances at conception.
> 
> Bby, he must have a high-demand job to travel all over for that. Sounds kind of neat to be honest, though it definitely does suck for him to be gone so often. I used to have to travel a lot for my job, but that's settled down a bit lately and I'm glad. Especially with all the new TSA stuff happening lately.

Sideways, opks also don't work for everyone. I have a friend who's pregnant, and she never got a positive opk! Nor did she ever get a bfp. She only found out because she happened to be at her annual doctor's appointment, and they said is there any chance you're pregnant, and she said yes. They did a blood test, and there it was! When I suspect a positive opk, I take it several times a day.


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome, Lexie! Cycles after coming off the pill can jump all over the place, or if you're lucky like some girls they go right back to being regular. It is frustrating not knowing. That's why we have this website, so we can vent and talk allll daayyyy long about TTC :haha: Good luck this cycle, are you doing any temping or anything?

Rosa, I've had a positive OPK in the last couple of months, and a positive HPT (that was 6 years ago though) so I'm hoping that they continue to work for me. FX'd anyway :)


----------



## leigh331

Weird question....how long are OPT supposed to be semi positive??? I got a full on positive last Tues and Weds, and have had a light second line everyday since. Is that normal??? 

I know, Im weird...I keep testing, I don't know why :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Leigh, everyone (including men) will always have SOME level of the LH hormone in their system, so that may be why you're getting a light line right now. They're not positive unless they're the same or darker than the control line :)

Good Morning to all of you guys! How is everyone?


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome to the new guys on here!!! Good luck in TTC, I hope we can ALL get a BFP asap!!!! 
I'm actually looking forward to getting my BBT and starting to temp now. I LOVE graphs and tracking results, so I dunno why I didn't start with temping right away... haha! I guess I was like everyone else and assumed that getting pregnant was easy, I mean there's so many accidental pregnancies out there, and we're young, so surely I'd just need to have unprotected sex and boom I'd be pregnant? hahahahahaha! Ohhhh, the joys of ignorance! LOL!

This place is so good for venting on, NO ONE knows we're TTC, and DH isn't much fun to talk to about all the nitty gritty details that I care about, all he wants to know is when to DTD and then when AF is due. lol! I love knowing my CD and O day and everything, but I love _details_ and information... lol.

Hoping the payment for my BBT shows up this morning for the supplier, and it'll be sent today, they claim fast shipping so might even be here tomorrow or should be here on friday at least... Woop!

CD 11 now.


----------



## MissSazra

CD18 for me. Still a low on the monitor, no smileys on the opks and tomorrow (or Thursday) is meant to be ovulation day. I just don't think it's going to happen this month.


----------



## flyingduster

Miss Sazra, you might just be having a longer FP than usual, and O might be later!! Don't give up hope so soon in your cycle..... ((hugs))


----------



## Sideways 8

Flying you're right about the ignorance lol, and I think my reasons for not temping are the same as yours! But, I am now and I think it's cool. I'm not sure why but I feel like I have a little more control than before. And that's important to me. I hate feeling out of control.

MissSazra, flying is right - don't give up yet! Maybe you can use OPK's twice in a day to see if you catch that surge. :)


----------



## MissSazra

I'm using the monitor in the morning and the opks in the evening. I will have to see what happens tomorrow. Guess I'm just feeling down at the moment! Sorry! Xx


----------



## leigh331

Sideways 8 said:


> Leigh, everyone (including men) will always have SOME level of the LH hormone in their system, so that may be why you're getting a light line right now. They're not positive unless they're the same or darker than the control line :)
> 
> Good Morning to all of you guys! How is everyone?

I already had my + OPK last Tues and Wed. I tried temping but gave up because I suck at it...haha. 

We used preseed for the first time this month, so I'm crossing my fingers that this is it :)

How are your symptoms??


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Welcome, Lexie! Cycles after coming off the pill can jump all over the place, or if you're lucky like some girls they go right back to being regular. It is frustrating not knowing. That's why we have this website, so we can vent and talk allll daayyyy long about TTC :haha: Good luck this cycle, are you doing any temping or anything?
> 
> Rosa, I've had a positive OPK in the last couple of months, and a positive HPT (that was 6 years ago though) so I'm hoping that they continue to work for me. FX'd anyway :)

I'm glad the opks are working for you! They're SO helpful, in my opinion! 6 years ago...what happened? Were you ttc then? LMAO talking alll ddaayyyyy long!! :haha: I have so much work to do today, and yet here I am... :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

flyingduster said:


> Welcome to the new guys on here!!! Good luck in TTC, I hope we can ALL get a BFP asap!!!!
> I'm actually looking forward to getting my BBT and starting to temp now. I LOVE graphs and tracking results, so I dunno why I didn't start with temping right away... haha! I guess I was like everyone else and assumed that getting pregnant was easy, I mean there's so many accidental pregnancies out there, and we're young, so surely I'd just need to have unprotected sex and boom I'd be pregnant? hahahahahaha! Ohhhh, the joys of ignorance! LOL!
> 
> This place is so good for venting on, NO ONE knows we're TTC, and DH isn't much fun to talk to about all the nitty gritty details that I care about, all he wants to know is when to DTD and then when AF is due. lol! I love knowing my CD and O day and everything, but I love _details_ and information... lol.
> 
> Hoping the payment for my BBT shows up this morning for the supplier, and it'll be sent today, they claim fast shipping so might even be here tomorrow or should be here on friday at least... Woop!
> 
> CD 11 now.

I TOTALLY thought I would get pregnant right away, too! My mom didn't even try for me and my brother, so I always assumed it would be simple. Remember the young days when we were TERRIFIED of getting pregnant, and did everything we could to NOT get knocked up?! Little did we know how hard it actually was. :dohh:

I'm dpo 1 today! Here's to waking up with a high temp!! :happydance: Let's hope we caught that eggy and it snuggles in nice and tight!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi Rosababy, sounds like we're testingbuddy's!!
I've read all the comments about OPK's.....I've never had a darker test line. I used them every day, from day 8 onwards and day 10 and 11 had darker test lines then normal.
Don't know what to think, just wait and see I guess.


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, back then it was an "oopsie" baby, lost it at 9 weeks though.


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Rosa, back then it was an "oopsie" baby, lost it at 9 weeks though.

Oh sideways, i'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

EnglishGirl said:


> Hi Rosababy, sounds like we're testingbuddy's!!
> I've read all the comments about OPK's.....I've never had a darker test line. I used them every day, from day 8 onwards and day 10 and 11 had darker test lines then normal.
> Don't know what to think, just wait and see I guess.

Yay!! :happydance: have you ovulated yet? Or are you not sure...I think I'll be testing on the 19th or the 20th. The 18th will be 12 dpo, so maybe if I'm feeling lucky, I'll test then.

Sometimes, you have to take the opk more than once a day. If I had only taken it at the same time, once a day, I would have totally missed my positive opk. I took it 3 times one day, and it was ALMOST positive, and then the next morning (I usually take them at 4:30 pm), and it was very positive.


----------



## SMFirst

Good luck for those Christmas BFP's girls :)


----------



## EnglishGirl

rosababy said:


> EnglishGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rosababy, sounds like we're testingbuddy's!!
> I've read all the comments about OPK's.....I've never had a darker test line. I used them every day, from day 8 onwards and day 10 and 11 had darker test lines then normal.
> Don't know what to think, just wait and see I guess.
> 
> Yay!! :happydance: have you ovulated yet? Or are you not sure...I think I'll be testing on the 19th or the 20th. The 18th will be 12 dpo, so maybe if I'm feeling lucky, I'll test then.
> 
> Sometimes, you have to take the opk more than once a day. If I had only taken it at the same time, once a day, I would have totally missed my positive opk. I took it 3 times one day, and it was ALMOST positive, and then the next morning (I usually take them at 4:30 pm), and it was very positive.Click to expand...

I think I ovulated last weekend....This is my second cycle after removing the implanon so don't really know if my body is back normal. I will be testing in the week of the 20th of December:thumbup:


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi SMFirst, how are you feeling?


----------



## SMFirst

EnglishGirl said:


> Hi SMFirst, how are you feeling?

Hi - Pretty good thanks. I have none of the major symptoms- morning sickness, sore bbs or fatique which is good and bad - I wonder why I don't when others seem to get it immediately but then I figure I'm happier without it! 

Your ticker freaked me out - ONLY two and a half weeks til Christmas! my god!

We are hosting family dinner this year and I haven't planned anything yet!

Luckily the shopping is almost done.


----------



## MissSazra

So it's CD19 for me and still a low on the monitor, even though with exact 32 day cycles ovulation should be today or tomorrow. We dtd last night (not that I much wanted to, feel so down just thinking I'm not ovulating this month) and we will again tonight and tomorrow, just in case there's a small chance. I'm starting to think I might only ovulate from one ovary due to the PCOS, so will have to see what happens next month and if I get any highs or a peak on the monitor as that will prove it!

Hope everyone is ok, sorry to always be moaning at the moment!


----------



## Sideways 8

It's ok MissSazra, I know how you feel. I'm wondering if I've even ovulated this cycle yet as my temps are still in the pre-ovulation range of about 97F. I have my doctor's appointment scheduled for next Wednesday and I'm going to plead with him on getting some bloodwork done.


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> It's ok MissSazra, I know how you feel. I'm wondering if I've even ovulated this cycle yet as my temps are still in the pre-ovulation range of about 97F. I have my doctor's appointment scheduled for next Wednesday and I'm going to plead with him on getting some bloodwork done.

I forget...have you been charting all cycle? Is it on fertility friend yet? Did you have a +opk or a temp spike? Will they really not do any bloodwork until a certain time of ttc?! That's so frustrating.


----------



## Sideways 8

rosababy said:


> I forget...have you been charting all cycle? Is it on fertility friend yet? Did you have a +opk or a temp spike? Will they really not do any bloodwork until a certain time of ttc?! That's so frustrating.


Rosa,

I have only been charting since CD47, and no I don't have it on FF yet. I doubt I will as I have my own charting tool that I made myself with its own features that I like better. Today was my 5th temperature reading. All are hovering around 97F. 

I haven't had a positive OPK this cycle yet, well I got a smiley a while back but I think it was false as the test strip looked a little streaky so I didn't trust the Clearblue to pick it up correctly. I used the OPK midstream instead of using a cup so I had no "backup" urine to use a different test strip width. I've abandoned the Clearblue OPK's for now and on Sunday started using the IC's that I bought, so far all negatives.

As far as bloodwork goes, I have no idea. I only know when I went to see my regular doctor in September, he told me he wouldn't give me any reproductive assistance until December 2011 after 18 months of trying. Not sure why that is but he alluded to my body taking a while of normalizing after birth control. I understand his reasoning but I really felt like 18 months was a little longer than I wanted, plus he doesn't deliver babies anymore (only practices GYN now), so I went with a new doctor anyway. So on Wednesday I'm going to ask him if they'll do at least one blood panel so I can know my blood type, and find out if it's compatible with DH's (he's O+). Plus find out if I have the antibodies for toxoplasmosis since I have a cat, and... see if they don't mind checking my hormone levels since my cycles are forever long.......


----------



## SMFirst

Yeah Sideways - I would definitely try to get the doctor to give you some answers! Regardless of adjusting after birth control, waiting 18 months is a little ridiculous! 

I'd like to find out about toxoplasmosis antibodies too actually..


----------



## rosababy

18 MONTHS?!?! That's insane! How old are you? No matter, that's ridiculous.


----------



## rducky

Hi ladies, I'm sending you all tons of:dust: for your Christmas BFPs!

Sideways, I definitely think that your new doctor should get on board with doing some investigations into your long cycles. It seems like all your cycles have been long since coming off the pill. I had a couple of longish cycles but they alternated with shorter ones as I was adjusting to being off the pill. Also, 18 months is way too long before getting some kind of testing, etc. Where I live, the usual guidelines are to see the doctor after 1 year of TTC if you are under 35, and after 6 months of TTC if you are over 35.


----------



## Sideways 8

Well I'm only 28... I'm not really looking for assistance like IVF or anything like that. Just some answers on my long cycles. I vaguely remember them being about 45 days or so, before I went on the pill also. So, this is a lifelong issue with me and not necessarily related to just coming off bc. In my opinion, anyway...


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone!

Another day, another low on the monitor. CD19 now. However, my FF chart is claiming I ovulated on the 2nd but with the temps all up and down I don't know how it worked that out! It would be far too early for a 32 day cycle, but could be accurate for a 28 day cycle, which I had up until 3 months ago! We dtd on the 2nd, so if I did ovulate we could have caught the egg. It's weird cos I'm getting light cramps (have had them since yesterday on and off), went really dizzy all of a sudden at work yesterday then it just went, didn't think anything of it until I re-looked at the chart. Also (TMI alert) when I went to the toilet yesterday I could have sworn it was a very, very, very light pink when I wiped, but just told myself I was imagining things. I've been really tired, don't know if it's me imagining it, but had all this happen prior to wondering if maybe I have ovulated, so I really couldn't have been projecting symptoms on myself! If I did ovulate on the 2nd then I'd be 7DPO. Just don't know what to think!


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra there's no telling! :( We never knew that TTC would be this tedious and confusing, eh? I will always have my fingers crossed for you!

Not much new to report on me. Temps still hovering around 97.


----------



## MissSazra

Nope, there is no telling and that's the frustrating thing, just always playing the waiting game. However, this thought has got my hopes up and I definitely feel better than I did, although we shall still be :sex: tonight just in case yesterday/today is the day and the monitor is just messed up rather than me! lol

My temp chart was all over the place, but since it's prediction of ovulating, my temps have all been around 36 degrees rather than keep dropping to 35.whatever. So again, might be a good sign.


----------



## flyingduster

Well I got my BBT in the mail today, so will start temping in the morning...! I'm due to O any time from tomorrow, though more likely to be in 3-4 days still... we shall see!!!! FX for everyone, especially those in the terrible 'hanging' unknown feeling!!! Nothing is worse! ((hugs))


----------



## Sideways 8

awesome, flying! It's so silly that we get excited over getting a thermometer in the mail, hehe!!! :)

I have never in my life looked forward to going to the doctor. Until now. TTC does funny things to you LOL!


----------



## Sideways 8

Ok, so, I just went to the bathroom and there was the brown stuff, AGAIN, in my underwear. Not even the slightest hint of red or pink, except this time there's not really any CM involved. Could this be my AF???
*IF* this brown stuff is my AF, that means my last cycle was 27 days, and this past cycle was also 27 days.... I am so confused!! The doc is definitely going to hear about this.
Will report back if anything else changes....


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Ok, so, I just went to the bathroom and there was the brown stuff, AGAIN, in my underwear. Not even the slightest hint of red or pink, except this time there's not really any CM involved. Could this be my AF???
> *IF* this brown stuff is my AF, that means my last cycle was 27 days, and this past cycle was also 27 days.... I am so confused!! The doc is definitely going to hear about this.
> Will report back if anything else changes....

How much brown stuff? like spotting or full on AF but brown? cd 27...have you tested yet?


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, I don't know if this is CD27 or CD53 LOL. The last time I got the brown stuff was on CD27 (November 14)...since I never saw any actual red blood I just kept counting my cycle days. Well today is exactly 27 days after that happened. This time it's a little darker than last time. I'm going to wait and see if this gets any red to it. If so, then I will mark today as CD1.

I'm probably not going to test. My cycle has been so confusing that DH and I haven't done much of any :sex: since I got my bfn on Thanksgiving morning. Obviously, I didn't ovulate when I thought I did. I'm wondering now if I even have at all to be honest.

Anyway... it's so confusing. :wacko: You'd think I'd know what on earth was happening to my body by the time I reached the age of 28. :(


----------



## rosababy

Ugh. How frustrating! I'm so sorry. How long have you been ttc? Have you seen a doctor about your "brown stuff?"


----------



## SMFirst

boy what a mystery Sideways!

I know the internet is often bad to look stuff up on, but have you done any searches to find similar examples to what you're experiencing? Maybe you might get a few clues...


----------



## Sideways 8

SM, the only thing I keep running across is that it might be old blood. I'll ask the doctor on Wednesday. In the meantime I'm not going to worry about it too much and just carry on like I have been :)

Rosa, since August/September, and no not yet, that's what Wednesday is for.


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, how long have yall been TTC? Sorry if you've already told me! And, when are you planning to test?


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, we've been ttc since June. Off the pill since April, but REALLY trying hard since August. Like, August was the first month that I was truly disappointed and confused that we didn't get pregnant. (dh thinks we've been ttc since August, but I'm trying to explain to him that I was still using opks and trying to plan it perfectly since June, but I didn't really understand how my body worked, opks, etc.) However, this is the first month that I honestly don't know how we could have timed it more perfectly. We bd'd 3 days before, 1 day before, day of o, and the day after. I was using opks and temping, and I clearly o'd. SO, I will be SHOCKED (and actually quite worried) if we don't get pregnant after this cycle.


----------



## MissSazra

OMG, I have to share this with you all! I've carried on using the monitor even though it's CD21 and I've had lows all the way through, but this morning I got my first high this cycle, late but who cares. Then I've just done an opk as well, and.........I got a smiley face, so double confirmation! We :sex: last night, although I did wonder if there was any point, and I will have to jump hubby tonight! lol
Maybe I'll get my peak day tomorrow! I'm so excited!


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> OMG, I have to share this with you all! I've carried on using the monitor even though it's CD21 and I've had lows all the way through, but this morning I got my first high this cycle, late but who cares. Then I've just done an opk as well, and.........I got a smiley face, so double confirmation! We :sex: last night, although I did wonder if there was any point, and I will have to jump hubby tonight! lol
> Maybe I'll get my peak day tomorrow! I'm so excited!

Good luck! Isn't it great to finally see something change on the monitor? I got my peaks on CD19 both times.

:dust:


----------



## MissSazra

It's fab, I never thought I'd be so excited to see a smiley face on a stick! lol

The monitor made me happy but the opk has made me ecstatic! Hopefully I should get another smiley face tomorrow and then my peak day on the monitor!


----------



## Sideways 8

Yay!! Good luck MissSazra!! and to Rosa! :)

No brown stuff since yesterday. I think it's just old blood. Though I do have a bit of cramping so maybe AF is coming soon.


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks Sideways, the only annoying thing is I completely forgot to temp this morning, first time all cycle! lol


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra said:


> OMG, I have to share this with you all! I've carried on using the monitor even though it's CD21 and I've had lows all the way through, but this morning I got my first high this cycle, late but who cares. Then I've just done an opk as well, and.........I got a smiley face, so double confirmation! We :sex: last night, although I did wonder if there was any point, and I will have to jump hubby tonight! lol
> Maybe I'll get my peak day tomorrow! I'm so excited!

YES! Don't you love knowing you're about to O?! Have fun!! :winkwink:


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Rosa, how long have yall been TTC? Sorry if you've already told me! And, when are you planning to test?

I rambled on for so long about how long I've been ttc, that I forgot to tell you I'm testing on the 19th or 20th. AF is due on the 20th...MAYBE on the 18th...:winkwink: Depends on how lucky I'm feeling that day. You?


----------



## MissSazra

It is indeed exciting, but my only concern is ovulating so late in my cycle, as I've heard it's not the best time for the egg.


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra said:


> It is indeed exciting, but my only concern is ovulating so late in my cycle, as I've heard it's not the best time for the egg.

That's okay, it can still happen! Don't you hate it when you forget to temp? Sometimes, I jump out of bed, startled by my alarm, and then I'm like CRAP!!! Well, too late now! So frustrating.


----------



## MissSazra

rosababy said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> Rosa, how long have yall been TTC? Sorry if you've already told me! And, when are you planning to test?
> 
> I rambled on for so long about how long I've been ttc, that I forgot to tell you I'm testing on the 19th or 20th. AF is due on the 20th...MAYBE on the 18th...:winkwink: Depends on how lucky I'm feeling that day. You?Click to expand...

Ooooh, you might be testing on my 30th birthday (18th)! I've decided to not test until after the day, probably the 22nd, although with late ovulation I might have to wait even longer.

Good luck! Xx


----------



## rosababy

Oooh, Miss Sazra, the big 3-O!! I've officially turned 29 three times now... :winkwink: I will DEFINITELY let you know if I :test: on your big day!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck to both ladies :)
And happy early birthday to MissSazra. If I were around you, you'd be getting a tombstone-shaped cake from me! hehe


----------



## ChloeKS89

Hello Everyone. I am trying to conceive, and would love to be someone's buddy as well. This is our second month, and I have a very irregular period, so I am kind of scared that it's never going to happen. I think having a buddy will make the process easier.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi, Chloe, welcome! I know how you feel. If you've read much of this thread, you will know that I am on CD54 today :( Mine are very irregular since coming off the pill, but they were always long before (never this long though). Hoping the doctor can tell me something in a few days. 

What CD are you on?


----------



## Lindyk

... :winkwink: Good Morning Ladies!

Sorry I have been so quiete these last week, but I have bee trying so hard not to thing about the "am I :baby: am I not :baby:am I :baby: am I not :baby: thing" that I have not even looked at my pc.

I am between 4 and 1 days late and not sure what to think anymore, so this morning I finally plucked :headspin: up the courage to go ahead and do a hpt!!! 

So now I am very very confused??? :blush: Do you guys think this looks like a very very faint positive?????

Please help!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC03182.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8









DSC03183.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5









DSC03181.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cgwifey09

i think i might see something but idk if its my eyes playing a trick on me cuz its late or not.fx that it is a pos though!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Lindy, it looks like a very, very faint positive, but I don't want to say I'm certain. I think you may just need to wait a couple more days and test again to be sure. Good luck though, it's a good sign!

Well it's CD22 and I got my peak on the monitor. We dtd last night after the high day and the smiley opk so guess we'll be back to it later on today as well, lol!


----------



## rducky

Lindyk said:


> ... :winkwink: Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I have been so quiete these last week, but I have bee trying so hard not to thing about the "am I :baby: am I not :baby:am I :baby: am I not :baby: thing" that I have not even looked at my pc.
> 
> I am between 4 and 1 days late and not sure what to think anymore, so this morning I finally plucked :headspin: up the courage to go ahead and do a hpt!!!
> 
> So now I am very very confused??? :blush: Do you guys think this looks like a very very faint positive?????
> 
> Please help!!

I think I may see something there. Go get an HPT that uses pink dye, I find that they are so much clearer. I used First Response Early Response.


----------



## rducky

rducky said:


> Lindyk said:
> 
> 
> ... :winkwink: Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I have been so quiete these last week, but I have bee trying so hard not to thing about the "am I :baby: am I not :baby:am I :baby: am I not :baby: thing" that I have not even looked at my pc.
> 
> I am between 4 and 1 days late and not sure what to think anymore, so this morning I finally plucked :headspin: up the courage to go ahead and do a hpt!!!
> 
> So now I am very very confused??? :blush: Do you guys think this looks like a very very faint positive?????
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> I think I may see something there. Go get an HPT that uses pink dye, I find that they are so much clearer. I used First Response Early Response.Click to expand...

I forgot to say GOOD LUCK! Hope this is the start of your BFP!


----------



## Sideways 8

Yeah Lindy and I don't want to get your hopes down but I've heard that those +/- tests are notorious for false positives, especially those with blue dye. But my fingers are absolutely crossed that this isn't the case!!! 

FRER is probably the best out there, now they've made them even more sensitive than before :) Good luck hon!!! And :test: with a better one!!! :)


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> Hi Lindy, it looks like a very, very faint positive, but I don't want to say I'm certain. I think you may just need to wait a couple more days and test again to be sure. Good luck though, it's a good sign!
> 
> Well it's CD22 and I got my peak on the monitor. We dtd last night after the high day and the smiley opk so guess we'll be back to it later on today as well, lol!

Woohoo! Hooray for peak on your CBFM! I'm so excited for you. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sideways 8

Not much going on here but sometimes I wonder why on earth I picked this man to be my DH and the future father of my children. UGH. He's moodier than me, which of course makes ME moody!! He just asked me if I could pick up around the house today, then he kept ON and ON about how cluttered it's getting (hello, all that's out are a couple pairs of my shoes and my leather jacket anyway). Well by god I will pick up this house. He has hoarding tendencies and keeps random crap that we don't and won't use making HIS clutter more space-taking. Out of the house it goes today!! 

Jerk.


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck MissSazra!!!! I think having so much PMA for my friends keeps me from losing it sometimes!! heheh :)


----------



## rosababy

Lindyk said:


> ... :winkwink: Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I have been so quiete these last week, but I have bee trying so hard not to thing about the "am I :baby: am I not :baby:am I :baby: am I not :baby: thing" that I have not even looked at my pc.
> 
> I am between 4 and 1 days late and not sure what to think anymore, so this morning I finally plucked :headspin: up the courage to go ahead and do a hpt!!!
> 
> So now I am very very confused??? :blush: Do you guys think this looks like a very very faint positive?????
> 
> Please help!!

Ooh, I definitely see a faint line...go get a pink dye test. Are all hpts positive with a faint line? This could be it!!! I say go get some First Response pink dye tests and test away!! FX for you!!:dust:


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Not much going on here but sometimes I wonder why on earth I picked this man to be my DH and the future father of my children. UGH. He's moodier than me, which of course makes ME moody!! He just asked me if I could pick up around the house today, then he kept ON and ON about how cluttered it's getting (hello, all that's out are a couple pairs of my shoes and my leather jacket anyway). Well by god I will pick up this house. He has hoarding tendencies and keeps random crap that we don't and won't use making HIS clutter more space-taking. Out of the house it goes today!!
> 
> Jerk.

Bleh. I've heard guys go through a monthly cycle like us, where they're moody and pms-y like us...maybe he's getting his period. :haha: I feel for ya, hon. You go, girl! "Clean" up his house!!! That'll show him to ask you to pick up stuff again! 

How are you feeling today besides that?

Ladies, I'm 6 dpo, and have had really sore bb's since O. I've also had cramps. Little ones, nothing I've felt like I needed to take meds for, but definitely noticeable. Trying not to read too much into it...I'm testing on Friday or Saturday. Friday will be 12 dpo.


----------



## Sideways 8

rosababy said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> Not much going on here but sometimes I wonder why on earth I picked this man to be my DH and the future father of my children. UGH. He's moodier than me, which of course makes ME moody!! He just asked me if I could pick up around the house today, then he kept ON and ON about how cluttered it's getting (hello, all that's out are a couple pairs of my shoes and my leather jacket anyway). Well by god I will pick up this house. He has hoarding tendencies and keeps random crap that we don't and won't use making HIS clutter more space-taking. Out of the house it goes today!!
> 
> Jerk.
> 
> Bleh. I've heard guys go through a monthly cycle like us, where they're moody and pms-y like us...maybe he's getting his period. :haha: I feel for ya, hon. You go, girl! "Clean" up his house!!! That'll show him to ask you to pick up stuff again!
> 
> How are you feeling today besides that?
> 
> Ladies, I'm 6 dpo, and have had really sore bb's since O. I've also had cramps. Little ones, nothing I've felt like I needed to take meds for, but definitely noticeable. Trying not to read too much into it...I'm testing on Friday or Saturday. Friday will be 12 dpo.Click to expand...

Rosa, I'm feeling ok I guess. Besides the fact that my DH was being a jerk (thank goodness he's still in bed right now), I'm thinking I may have to give up my white kitty. He has some medical issues that are proving too exhausting for us to keep up with. They're not life-threatening though, thank goodness. It still sucks that soon I probably will have no animals (besides DH :rofl:) in my house.

Sorry for inviting you all to my pity party. :haha: But, I have a positive outlook on the :baby: stuff since I know I'm getting to the doc in a couple days. And, all of you ladies with promising symptoms and stuff makes me feel much better to know that it's possible for me to get pregnant too :) If that sounds silly, sorry! I don't know of a better way to explain it.

Good luck to rosa, lindy, and EnglishGirl on your upcoming testing! :)


----------



## rosababy

sideways, sorry to hear about your kitty. :( 
I hope the doctor can give you some answers. Wednesday, right?

Chloe, welcome! This is a great thread. Are you temping or doing opks or anything? Do you know what cd you are on now?


----------



## Lexie1

Hey All!

I am new on here so please put up with me!!!

Last month I had CD37, first AF after pill for 12 yrs (proper AF not withdrawl bleed)

This month I am now on CD 36 had one BFN but may have tested too erly as technically not sure when I am late.

Feeling a bit low today but maybe thats a sign of AF on its way!!?? :shrug:

This forum is a blessing - suddenly I don't feel alone - OH is great but someimes you just need to talk to someone who is in the same situation!

xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Lexie I know what you mean! It's nice to have other ladies to talk to, those in our same shoes! Do you know about when you ovulated? AF usually shows around 14 days afterward. And, good luck and :dust: to you :)


----------



## rosababy

Lexie, welcome! I totally understand...my dh is wonderful, but he just doesn't know what to say to me when I start talking about ttc. I'm SO thankful to have this forum to vent and ask my cm questions to! Are you temping or anything? I was on the pill for 12 years too...37 days after you stop the pill is pretty good! Some women wait for a year to have AF after the pill. Mine was 34 days, and it's been 29-34 days since then. Sending :dust: your way!


----------



## MissSazra

I completely agree with what's been said. Whilst my husband listens to me moan about ttc, he just doesn't get how hard it is, as a woman, to get AF every month and to have to rule yourself out and start again.

Men just can't understand how it feels to start a new cycle and feel useless for a good week or so whilst you're waiting for the right time (or at least that's how I always feel, like I just have to sit around and wait for the right time!)

He hasn't been able to fully understand how I've felt when I thought I wasn't going to ovulate this month, as to him, 'there's always next month'. 

Anyway, sending lots of wonderful :dust: to you all, and at least we have each other!! Xx


Ooooh, and btw, I had my second peak day today, so hopefully it's the last time we have to dtd this month (I'm shattered! lol)


----------



## rosababy

Ladies, could you check out my chart? I dipped this morning. I'm 7 dpo, so I'm pretty sure (and hoping) that it's an implantation dip. But, I just need some words of encouragement...low temps always make my stomach flip in the morning.


----------



## flyingduster

Me, well my lil sis is here, and she's with me at work as well as at home, so I haven't been able to sneak on here! I'm thinking of you all though!!!

Me & DH were chatting in bed the other night, and he said something about having to wait until next year to try again [cos my 14 year old sister is here], and then quickly made the comment he doens't wanna wait that long, to which I agreed and made the comment that it's a pity my lil sis couldn't go stay with her father for a night or two, he asked why, and I said cos I'm due to ovulate in the next day or so... We ended up BDing as quietly as we could. lmao! I guess he's as keen for this as I am for him to be prepared to try with her in the room right beside us... infact we tried again last night, but we were both tired, one of the cats was complaining loudly that we'd shut our bedroom door [lol], and trying to keep quiet meant we didn't actually get far before we both just stopped from being exhausted! haha. 

I'm temping, but only have 4 temps now, so not much to go by yet... I've had a fair bit of creamy CM, and a little bit of stretchy CM every day though, so I have my FX I O soon and it shows in my temps and CM... Ohhhh, FX!!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi girls

Am on CD20 now, 1 more week to go....sore bb's and have to go to the loo more often.
Ow well, maybe I'm thinking myself pregnant I don't know.
Rosa, are you testing this weekend?


----------



## rosababy

English girl, I AM testing...probably on Saturday. I'll be 12 dpo. I'm scared of a bfn, though! I'm not sure which is worse...sudden low temps and AF, or a bfn. How many dpo are you? When are you testing?

Flying, why can't you bd while your sis is there? Sometimes bd'ing when there is a chance of someone hearing is the most exciting! :winkwink:

Anyone testing soon? We need some :bfp: in here!!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi all, just got back from my school's Christmas play. My kids all did so well, I was very proud!

Just a quick question, today is CD23 and I've had my second peak day on the monitor. We dtd CD12, 15, 17, 18, 20, 21, and 22. Would you think we'd need to dtd again tonight? (I'm just so tired, I can't be bothered! But do you think it'd be a wasted opportunity?)


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> Hi all, just got back from my school's Christmas play. My kids all did so well, I was very proud!
> 
> Just a quick question, today is CD23 and I've had my second peak day on the monitor. We dtd CD12, 15, 17, 18, 20, 21, and 22. Would you think we'd need to dtd again tonight? (I'm just so tired, I can't be bothered! But do you think it'd be a wasted opportunity?)

It seems that you've covered yourself pretty well. This past month we didn't BD on the 2nd peak. I thought we may have wasted an opportunity but I ended up pregnant...I wouldn't worry about it if you're too shattered. I think that the days leading up to the 1st peak are more important.


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks rducky, that makes me feel better. I just need a good night's sleep I think and just can't be bothered!


----------



## EnglishGirl

rosababy said:


> English girl, I AM testing...probably on Saturday. I'll be 12 dpo. I'm scared of a bfn, though! I'm not sure which is worse...sudden low temps and AF, or a bfn. How many dpo are you? When are you testing?
> 
> Flying, why can't you bd while your sis is there? Sometimes bd'ing when there is a chance of someone hearing is the most exciting! :winkwink:
> 
> Anyone testing soon? We need some :bfp: in here!!


As my DH is away for the week, he's an airline pilot, I think I'll try to wait until he's back. I don't know how many dpo I am....think 9 but not sure.
Good luck to you and lots of :dust:


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi all, sorry for my absence. It seems that they actually did finally decide to block this site at work. :(

Good luck to all the ladies testing soon. I hope you get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Hi all, sorry for my absence. It seems that they actually did finally decide to block this site at work. :(
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies testing soon. I hope you get your :bfp:!!!

BOOOO for blocking BNB at work!! :brat: I've noticed that it's not blocked, but the "graphic" smiles are...ie::sex::spermy: There are some others, but I'm not sure why those are blocked.

We missed you!


----------



## Sideways 8

Aw :blush: I missed you guys too!!! I am really an addict!
Rosa that's weird that the smilies are blocked... do you see the red x in their place? If so that might just mean you need to update either Java or Flash.


----------



## Lindyk

rosababy said:


> Ladies, could you check out my chart? I dipped this morning. I'm 7 dpo, so I'm pretty sure (and hoping) that it's an implantation dip. But, I just need some words of encouragement...low temps always make my stomach flip in the morning.

Sweetie, I would really not worry about it. I also had a massive dip and got a :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:

here is a link to my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/


----------



## Lindyk

O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: 

Blood works just confirmed!!!!! :baby: WE ARE PREGNANT!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 4 Weeks and 5 days!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

P.s. this is what I got this morning!! Apparantly it's been 1-2 weeks since conception
 



Attached Files:







DSC03184.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lindyk

rosababy said:


> English girl, I AM testing...probably on Saturday. I'll be 12 dpo. I'm scared of a bfn, though! I'm not sure which is worse...sudden low temps and AF, or a bfn. How many dpo are you? When are you testing?
> 
> Flying, why can't you bd while your sis is there? Sometimes bd'ing when there is a chance of someone hearing is the most exciting! :winkwink:
> 
> Anyone testing soon? We need some :bfp: in here!!

Hey Rosa....

I know your feeling :hugs: when I finally plucked up the courage to test, I could not even look at the result :coffee: I had to as DH to look!! 

:cloud9: Honestly I can't wait for my doctors appointment cause it still does not feel real, also I have got no symptoms none what so ever! :dohh: But I am not complaining I really could do without the nausia


----------



## MissSazra

:happydance::happydance:


Congrats Lindy, that's fab news! Wow, we really are a lucky thread!


----------



## MissSazra

I finally went back to a high on the monitor today, so I would say that puts me in the 2ww, but being CD26 of a 32 day cycle I think I'm going to test on the 22nd as planned and if it's a BFN and AF doesn't show up, will test again on the 28th!


----------



## rosababy

Lindyk said:


> O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee: O MY WORD!! :yipee:
> 
> Blood works just confirmed!!!!! :baby: WE ARE PREGNANT!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 4 Weeks and 5 days!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> P.s. this is what I got this morning!! Apparantly it's been 1-2 weeks since conception

YAYYYY!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! This has got to be the cutest :bfp: announcement! Look at all those little guys dancing for joy!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Lindyk said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, could you check out my chart? I dipped this morning. I'm 7 dpo, so I'm pretty sure (and hoping) that it's an implantation dip. But, I just need some words of encouragement...low temps always make my stomach flip in the morning.
> 
> Sweetie, I would really not worry about it. I also had a massive dip and got a :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> here is a link to my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/Click to expand...

Lindy, this makes me feel better, actually. My temp was 0.1 lower his morning. :cry: I tend to be a fade in and fade out kind of girl, though, so I'm hoping that this is still part of the implantation dip, and it'll go up tomorrow or the next day.Can you send me the link to your chart again? I clicked on it, and it was my chart. HA! I was like holy crap, she has the exact same chart as me...that has to be a good sign! Then, I was like wait a minute...:haha:


----------



## rducky

Lindyk said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, could you check out my chart? I dipped this morning. I'm 7 dpo, so I'm pretty sure (and hoping) that it's an implantation dip. But, I just need some words of encouragement...low temps always make my stomach flip in the morning.
> 
> Sweetie, I would really not worry about it. I also had a massive dip and got a :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> here is a link to my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/Click to expand...

Congrats! SO excited for you!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Aw :blush: I missed you guys too!!! I am really an addict!
> Rosa that's weird that the smilies are blocked... do you see the red x in their place? If so that might just mean you need to update either Java or Flash.

No, there's just nothing in those boxes. It's weird. I work at a school, though, so anything like that is usually blocked. I'm surprised BNB isn't blocked! I have a way around it, though, so it's no problem. :winkwink:


----------



## pip16054

Hi everyone i am really looking for someone to help me i am really nex to all this. i am due to start my first ever time taking Clomid in the next couple of weeks and i have to idea how to monitor when is best to concieve etc... if anyone can help me i would greatly appreciate it! thank you all. xx


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> I finally went back to a high on the monitor today, so I would say that puts me in the 2ww, but being CD26 of a 32 day cycle I think I'm going to test on the 22nd as planned and if it's a BFN and AF doesn't show up, will test again on the 28th!

Something to think about: If you have ovulated on CD22-23 (your peak days on CBFM), your cycle should be longer than 32 days. Do you know your average luteal phase length? Mine is 13 days, and is usually consistent every month. Ovulation day can change from cycle to cycle, but the luteal phase should last approximately the same amount of days from month to month. So if yours is 14 days (I'm just taking the average length) then this cycle should be 36-37 days long for you. I can't remember if your cycles are usually irregular. This is something I figured out after a year of irregular cycles after the BCP. It really helped me figure when I should expect AF, or think about doing an HPT. Especially once I got the CBFM, because it made it much clearer to me when I ovulated.

I have my fingers crossed for you and I'm sending lots of :dust:. I can't wait to get you ladies over in our pregnancy thread!


----------



## MissSazra

My cycles have been 32 days regular for the past 4 months so I would be surprised if it was longer which is why I'm worried. But I guess all I can do is wait and see! Thanks for the info though, it does help! Xx


----------



## Lindyk

rosababy said:


> Lindyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, could you check out my chart? I dipped this morning. I'm 7 dpo, so I'm pretty sure (and hoping) that it's an implantation dip. But, I just need some words of encouragement...low temps always make my stomach flip in the morning.
> 
> Sweetie, I would really not worry about it. I also had a massive dip and got a :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> here is a link to my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/Click to expand...
> 
> Lindy, this makes me feel better, actually. My temp was 0.1 lower his morning. :cry: I tend to be a fade in and fade out kind of girl, though, so I'm hoping that this is still part of the implantation dip, and it'll go up tomorrow or the next day.Can you send me the link to your chart again? I clicked on it, and it was my chart. HA! I was like holy crap, she has the exact same chart as me...that has to be a good sign! Then, I was like wait a minute...:haha:Click to expand...


Hahahaha sorry sweetie ok try this one https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/323f2e

if it doesn't work either mail me on [email protected] and I will copy and paste it for you. Tons and Tons of :dust: for you sweetie... I will be crossing all my toes and fingers for you.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev229prs__.png


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Lindyk. The chart worked this time! You did have a big dip! Why is there an open circle the day after? Did you take it early or late? I'm not concerned about the dip, but the fact that it dipped for more than 1 day...I was really expecting it to go back up this morning. I guess I'll have to wait and see what tomorrow's temp will be. I'm not giving up yet!


----------



## Lindyk

rosababy said:


> Thanks, Lindyk. The chart worked this time! You did have a big dip! Why is there an open circle the day after? Did you take it early or late? I'm not concerned about the dip, but the fact that it dipped for more than 1 day...I was really expecting it to go back up this morning. I guess I'll have to wait and see what tomorrow's temp will be. I'm not giving up yet![/QUOTE
> 
> Yay glad it worked. I have read that some people do have a two day dip but from tomorrow it should go back up again!! :thumbup: I'm holding thumbs please let me know what happens ok? It's nice to chat to all the ladies about the things . As for the empty circle .....:dohh: u got me there... I really don't know why. No I had my alarm go off every morning to take temps......hahaha sometimes i would even :sleep: go back to sleep with the thermometer in my mouth at least it had a bit of a beep to wake me up lol!
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttc4b34.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt9e312.aspx


----------



## SMFirst

CONGRATS Lindyk :)

Hopefully you have started another wave of BFPs :)


----------



## rosababy

Lindyk said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lindyk. The chart worked this time! You did have a big dip! Why is there an open circle the day after? Did you take it early or late? I'm not concerned about the dip, but the fact that it dipped for more than 1 day...I was really expecting it to go back up this morning. I guess I'll have to wait and see what tomorrow's temp will be. I'm not giving up yet![/QUOTE
> 
> Yay glad it worked. I have read that some people do have a two day dip but from tomorrow it should go back up again!! :thumbup: I'm holding thumbs please let me know what happens ok? It's nice to chat to all the ladies about the things . As for the empty circle .....:dohh: u got me there... I really don't know why. No I had my alarm go off every morning to take temps......hahaha sometimes i would even :sleep: go back to sleep with the thermometer in my mouth at least it had a bit of a beep to wake me up lol!
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttc4b34.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt9e312.aspx
> 
> I will definitely let you know what happens with tomorrow's temp. I really hope it goes back up!!Click to expand...


----------



## flyingduster

My temp has done a big dip this morning and I'm due to O any day now so I'm wondering if it's an O dip.... we shall see I guess, if it goes up tomorrow! lol. Thankfully my thermometer saves the last reading, so i take it when i wake at 5am when DH gets up, and shove it back beside the bed to snooze some more and can check the temp later on when I actually GET up! haha.

And yes, BD when my lil sister is there is... interesting! Tried again last night but DH is in pain from his hand again so it still didn't work. Ahh well....


----------



## MissSazra

You do what I do flyingduster, I let the thermometer beep, maybe have a quick glance and then go back to sleep! lol


----------



## EnglishGirl

Congrats Lindyk! Good news for you!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey everyone and CONGRATS to Lindy for her :bfp:!!!!! This truly is a lucky thread!!

I think the test line on my OPK was a bit darker than they have been so we're going to :sex: tonight just in case. Doctor's visit tomorrow, other than that, not much.

Good luck to everyone else who will be testing soon!!! :)


----------



## rosababy

Flying, your thermometer saves your temp?! That rocks! I have to actually turn the light on to see my temp (which doesn't make dh happy, but whatever).

Sideways, good luck at the dr tomorrow! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## flyingduster

haha rosababy, yup it's awesome! I turn it on, hold it under my tongue and prop it against the pillow while I semi-drift off to sleep until it's beeping wakes me up, it's generally around 5am so I just turn it off to shut it up, put it back beside my bed to worry about it later. Every time I turn it on, it'll flash up the last recorded temperature before cutting in to start taking the current temp, so I can just turn it on when I get out of bed at 6am and read the temp that it recorded at 5am. haha!

I need to do some reading on charting temps, I just haven't had much chance to with my lil sis around a lot! How much does it vary if the time it's taken varies a bit? I was curious this morning after a big dip this morning (my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/318aca) I took my temp again at 6:30 am (having been up and about for a half hour already) and it was even LOWER (by .2 degrees celcius) than the temp I recorded at 5am as I woke up. lol! Perhaps that's normal, but I assumed my temp would go up when I was moving around? Like I said, I need to do some reading on temp charting... haha.


----------



## MissSazra

Morning all. Yesterday my temp was 36.28 on my chart and today I've gone up to 37.22. I didn't take it as soon as I woke up but I hadn't moved for an hour, so I know it's not going to be accurate but that's the highest it's ever been, even when I've taken it at night just to see what it is after a whole day it's never been that high. Is that a good thing? I think it goes up after ovulation doesn't it, which was Sunday or Monday. Let's hope it stays up past when AF is due!


----------



## Ruth 1980

Sideways 8 said:


> Welcome Ruth 1980! When do you test?

Hi Sideways8! So sorry I'm only replying to ur post now, totally new to this and couldn't figure how to find threads I'd been on to see replies! So, I'm testing tomorrow!!! Aaarrggh!!
I'll be 14 dpo tomorrow, and have to see Dr about something else and think he may send me for xrays so I want to know if it's a bfp or a bfn!
I dont feel pre-menstrual so I'm hoping, hoping, hoping that cycle #4 was the jackpot! :winkwink:
Where r u in your cycle now?


----------



## rosababy

Tomorrow is 10 dpo for me...should I test? I was going to try to wait until Saturday...I really don't want to see a bfn, though...help! I'm dying with anticipation!!!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Hey everyone and CONGRATS to Lindy for her :bfp:!!!!! This truly is a lucky thread!!
> 
> I think the test line on my OPK was a bit darker than they have been so we're going to :sex: tonight just in case. Doctor's visit tomorrow, other than that, not much.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who will be testing soon!!! :)

Sideways, do you have an update from the doctor?


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi everyone. Well just my luck, I couldn't make it to the doctor today due to the roads being so icy. Actually, we made it up there but the doctors had all gone home due to the weather. They didn't even call me ahead of time to cancel the appointment, and I live 45 minutes from these people!! Needless to say I was kind of pissed about that. I'm rescheduled for Monday. :growlmad:

Ruth, today is CD58... *sigh* good luck on testing tomorrow!!! You better get back to us and let us know! Oh and if you want to be updated every time someone posts to this thread (or any thread), click on Thread Tools, then "Subscribe to this thread". Make sure you select "email notification" after that. :)


----------



## flyingduster

rosababy, if you really don't want to see a BFN then it might pay to wait... It is best to be done the day, or day after your AF is due, or later. Any earlier and you won't know if the BFN is because it's it IS a BFN, or if it's just too early to be sure!!!

sideways; ugh!!! What a bummer that you made the effort to go to them and they weren't there!!!!!

My temps are up and down, I have no idea what it's doing. LOL! EWCM was yesterday, so I dunno, but I know I have had a second bout of EWCM a few days later in the past cycles too, so it'll be interesting to see what my temps do if that happens again! lol. DH is keen though, infact he seems MORE keen with my lil sister in the house!! A bit dodgy, but exciting too... LOL!


----------



## Ruth 1980

Sideways 8 said:


> Hi everyone. Well just my luck, I couldn't make it to the doctor today due to the roads being so icy. Actually, we made it up there but the doctors had all gone home due to the weather. They didn't even call me ahead of time to cancel the appointment, and I live 45 minutes from these people!! Needless to say I was kind of pissed about that. I'm rescheduled for Monday. :growlmad:
> 
> Ruth, today is CD58... *sigh* good luck on testing tomorrow!!! You better get back to us and let us know! Oh and if you want to be updated every time someone posts to this thread (or any thread), click on Thread Tools, then "Subscribe to this thread". Make sure you select "email notification" after that. :)

Sideways! You are right- this is a totally lucky thread!! I got :bfp: just now! I'm shaking! I'm so happy :happydance: This is #1 and I've never had a BFP before. I keep running back upstairs to look at the test in case it changes to a BFN :haha:
Thank so much for the tips on how to use the site, that's brilliant! Fingers, toes and legs x'd for you for monday, and of course mountains & mountains of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rosababy

Ruth, congratulations on your bfp!!!!! How long had you been ttc? What dpo are you?

Sideways, that SUCKS about your doctor not calling to cancel! I would be totally mad. :brat: 

So, I tested this morning. BFN. :cry: Totally stark white, not even a faint line. I was totally expecting it though. I'm only 10 dpo, and FF says that First Response tests only have like a 29% accuracy reading at 10 dpo. Duh. PLUS, I got up at like 4 something to pee, and took the test at 7 am, so it wasn't even fmu. I'm not too upset about it, since it's so early. My temp went up again today, so that's encouraging. I'll test again on Saturday, I think. MAYBE I'll wait until Monday, which is when AF is due.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## rducky

Ruth 1980 said:


> Sideways! You are right- this is a totally lucky thread!! I got :bfp: just now! I'm shaking! I'm so happy :happydance: This is #1 and I've never had a BFP before. I keep running back upstairs to look at the test in case it changes to a BFN :haha:
> Thank so much for the tips on how to use the site, that's brilliant! Fingers, toes and legs x'd for you for monday, and of course mountains & mountains of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations, Ruth!


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> Hi everyone. Well just my luck, I couldn't make it to the doctor today due to the roads being so icy. Actually, we made it up there but the doctors had all gone home due to the weather. They didn't even call me ahead of time to cancel the appointment, and I live 45 minutes from these people!! Needless to say I was kind of pissed about that. I'm rescheduled for Monday. :growlmad:

Argh! I can't believe that about the doctor! So unprofessional! I hope you have better luck with the weather on Monday.


----------



## Ruth 1980

rosababy said:


> Ruth, congratulations on your bfp!!!!! How long had you been ttc? What dpo are you?
> 
> Sideways, that SUCKS about your doctor not calling to cancel! I would be totally mad. :brat:
> 
> So, I tested this morning. BFN. :cry: Totally stark white, not even a faint line. I was totally expecting it though. I'm only 10 dpo, and FF says that First Response tests only have like a 29% accuracy reading at 10 dpo. Duh. PLUS, I got up at like 4 something to pee, and took the test at 7 am, so it wasn't even fmu. I'm not too upset about it, since it's so early. My temp went up again today, so that's encouraging. I'll test again on Saturday, I think. MAYBE I'll wait until Monday, which is when AF is due.
> 
> How is everyone doing today?

Hey Rosa! Thank you!
Don't you even worry about that BFN, at 10dpo??? Girl in 2days time, u come back with ur BFP!!! :winkwink: And as u said, u diluted the hormone anyway by peeing in the early a.m!
This was cycle#4 for us ttc. I know that's not that long but I'm 30 and we'd like a few (God-willing!) so every month feels like my age is dripping away :haha: so dramatic I know!
So today was 14dpo and I used a clearblue digital which said 1-2wks I'd say 2wks would be bang-on accurate. I'm just hoping and praying my stickybean sticks :baby: come on stickybean!!!
:dust::dust: for you and here's hoping for your :bfp: in 2days time or so!!! x


----------



## rosababy

Thank you, Ruth. :hugs: That makes me feel so much better. I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## Ruth 1980

:hugs: do! and make sure and let us know :hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

Congrats Ruth! Xx


----------



## EnglishGirl

I'm out, af showed up today a week early.... Not in a good mood :-((


----------



## SMFirst

Congrats Ruth! Good luck to Rosababy :)

Englishgirl - Sorry if it's the real AF, but a week early - could it possibly be not AF? Hoping that it's implantation bleeding instead!


----------



## MissSazra

That's what I was going to suggest SMFirst! Is it definitely AF EnglishGirl, is it what it would be normally?


----------



## rosababy

EnglishGirl said:


> I'm out, af showed up today a week early.... Not in a good mood :-((

Englishgirl, I'm so sorry. :hugs: Full blown, no doubt about it AF? Could it be spotting? A week is awfully early...are you temping? The way I look at it, if this isn't "the" month, at least you get to start a new cycle now...Here's to a new year's bfp. It'll happen for you, hun. If you're not temping, I suggest starting tomorrow. It helps me feel like I have more knowledge and control over my cycle.


----------



## jamesmom

Congrats Ruth! How exciting for you!

I'm feeling pretty good right now. I'm about 5 weeks preggo, with some soreness in my breasts, and very tired! Baby dust to all!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Thnx ladies for your support! I think it's the real thing because in my opinion it's to much....
Don't know anything about temping. I've got an ear thermometer, would that work? Anyway, we're going to try again this month.
Good luck to all of you and CONGRATS to Ruth!


----------



## rosababy

EnglishGirl said:


> Thnx ladies for your support! I think it's the real thing because in my opinion it's to much....
> Don't know anything about temping. I've got an ear thermometer, would that work? Anyway, we're going to try again this month.
> Good luck to all of you and CONGRATS to Ruth!

I don't think "they" suggest using ear thermometers. I would go out and get a good digital one. Go on FertilityFriend.com, and they'll tell you all you need to know about temping! I learned it all from "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler. GREAT book, and very helpful. Then, you can link your chart to your signature so we can all stalk your chart!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sideways 8

Congrats Ruth on your BFP!!!! :yipee:

And so sorry English about your AF showing up. Booo!!!! :hugs:

I'm getting to the frustrated part of this process. It may just be my overall mood today. I don't want to be a Debbie Downer by any means, so I'll keep my venting to a minimum. But... CD59??? REALLY?!?!?!? :hissy:


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Congrats Ruth on your BFP!!!! :yipee:
> 
> And so sorry English about your AF showing up. Booo!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm getting to the frustrated part of this process. It may just be my overall mood today. I don't want to be a Debbie Downer by any means, so I'll keep my venting to a minimum. But... CD59??? REALLY?!?!?!? :hissy:

Sideways, i'm so sorry that your cycle is so long. I would be so frustrated, too. I'm assuming you've taken a test and ruled out that you're not pregnant? I hope the doctor is able to help you on Monday. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Yeah I've tested twice. Last time was a couple days ago. I don't think my temps are high enough anyway. Hopefully some answers on Monday!! How are you Rosa? When do you plan to test again, maybe Monday or so?


----------



## flyingduster

I have plenty of CM again, and some of it is EWCM.... and my sister is out of the house for 2 nights! Lets hope for a bit of successful BD (we're both so tired!) and a nice sustained rise in temps tomorrow or the next day.......


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi everyone!!!

Congrats to ruth!

Sideways I'd be so mad at my doctor! That is so unbelievably rude! But I really hope they will be able to give you some answers on Mon. You said you are taking your charts in with you right? How long have you been charting? A couple months? 

Sounds promising flying! You better save up your energy so you can get a couple good rounds in! :winkwink:

:hugs: and FX'd for everyone!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Right, just signed up for Fertility Friend, thanks Rosa!
Have to read a lot because it's all new for me.
My Xmas holiday just started, husband is abroad and little one is sleeping!
Plenty of time


----------



## rosababy

Englishgirl, glad you signed up for FF! I think you'll like temping. 

Sideways, I did not test this morning. I didn't feel like seeing another bfn and wasting a $20 test. I'll test tomorrow (maybe). AF is due on Monday, so depending on how my temps are on Monday morning, I'll test then for sure.


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone, just popping in to say hello, and that I won't be around for a few days. We're off to Paris in an hour to celebrate my birthday (if we can get there that is, and the snow hasn't stopped the trains running!)

Sending you all lots of :dust: for this weekend! Xx


----------



## rosababy

OOoh, MissSazra, have fun!!! :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

Paris - wild! Well I guess it's not so foreign for you guys there in the UK, but to me a jaunt over to Paris would be like a dream trip!


----------



## MissSazra

We're just sat waiting for our train across and will be in Paris in a matter of hours! Yay


----------



## Sideways 8

Happy Birthday MissSazra!!!!! Well... for tomorrow anyway :)


----------



## Lindyk

Ruth 1980 said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Well just my luck, I couldn't make it to the doctor today due to the roads being so icy. Actually, we made it up there but the doctors had all gone home due to the weather. They didn't even call me ahead of time to cancel the appointment, and I live 45 minutes from these people!! Needless to say I was kind of pissed about that. I'm rescheduled for Monday. :growlmad:
> 
> Ruth, today is CD58... *sigh* good luck on testing tomorrow!!! You better get back to us and let us know! Oh and if you want to be updated every time someone posts to this thread (or any thread), click on Thread Tools, then "Subscribe to this thread". Make sure you select "email notification" after that. :)
> 
> Sideways! You are right- this is a totally lucky thread!! I got :bfp: just now! I'm shaking! I'm so happy :happydance: This is #1 and I've never had a BFP before. I keep running back upstairs to look at the test in case it changes to a BFN :haha:
> Thank so much for the tips on how to use the site, that's brilliant! Fingers, toes and legs x'd for you for monday, and of course mountains & mountains of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

:happydance: Yay!!! Congratulations Ruth!!! U must be on :cloud9:

This really is a lucky thread! How many weeks are you now? 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttc4b34.aspx


----------



## flyingduster

wow MissSazra, that would be awesome! I have a very good friend in France on exchange right now, and he's off to Paris tomorrow too! haha! If you see a group of teenagers with kiwi accents, say hi! LOL!

Me, well I have a ton of CM at the moment, like I mean, I need a liner! When I wipe there's been a few globs of very stretchy stuff, but not much else except wetness... I'm hoping like heck it's a good sign of ovulation either now, or tomorrow? We were so tired last night we didn't do anything, but tonight we still have the house to ourselves so intend to enjoy ourselves! LOL! 
My temps haven't really indicated anything yet, they're up and down a lot but my high this morning wasn't really any higher than a high I had the other day so I'm not sure yet, we'll see what tomorrows temps show, I'm hoping I'm ovulating today and BD tonight won't be too late to catch it, and that tomorrow morning my temp goes up again to show ovulation.... haha, I'm loving this temping thing, I wish I'd done it before cos I LOVE graphs! LOL!

FX for everyone, lets hope the luck continues!!


----------



## rosababy

Flying, I'm so jealous that you're in Paris right now!!!! I hope you have a GREAT birthday weekend!! :hugs:


As for me, bfn this morning. At 12 dpo. I'm so sad. I told myself I would not be sad because it's still early, and a lot of ladies don't get their bfps until later, but then a lot of ladies DO get their bfps at 12 dpo. I had so much hope for this cycle...I'm starting to doubt myself. AF is due on Monday. If I even get her, I will be soooooo sad. I really don't want it to ruin my Christmas. :cry:


----------



## Sideways 8

Aww rosa I'm sorry :( Keep your chin up, it's not over until the witch shows up!! :flower:

My temp dropped way low today, to 96.6. Weird... I'm almost sure if I were in the hospital having my temp monitored while being sick that they'd have those heated blankets on me by now!! LOL


----------



## SMFirst

Happy Birthday Miss Sazra :) Have a croissant for me! hehe


----------



## flyingduster

lol sideways, I just converted my temp into Fahrenheit and I'm 96.5! lol. And out of curiosity, after being up and about for hours now my temp is still only 97.52 which is still no higher than my basal temp yesterday. Why are we so cold??? And what on earth does it say about my ovulation? Hmm. I'm still pretty wet down there, so perhaps it's an ovulation dip?? lol, who knows. I'm so glad I started temping though so I can get an idea, cos sheesh I'd have given up BDing by now from the EWCM I had the other day. I'm on CD23 now, surely I'm ovulating soon!??

We tried BDing last night but I was sore and tired and had to stop before anything came to anything. I then had a wee break down and sobbed my heart out a bit, just feeling crappy about the whole thing, all I could think about was that normal people can have trouble getting pregnant and take months to get there, let alone us who have trouble BDing successfully at the right time! I was feeling despondent, and felt like another month is slipping away... ugh.


----------



## SMFirst

sorry to hear your struggles Flying :( 

It's so easy to say, just try to relax and not put any pressure on yourselves, or don't think about it - but of course it's really tough to actually do that!

Is there anything you could do to make it more spontaneous or romantic to help keep the stress away? (It must be warm over there, maybe you could do something crazy like a BD session in the car or a tent or something hehe!)


----------



## flyingduster

haha, I've been fine so far really, it was just last night I felt really crappy about it all, but I think it's as much a general stress due to the time of year! Work is crazy busy and just the usual christmas bustle... I don't really enjoy it at all, and am simply looking forward to a break!!!

Spontaneous isn't usually a problem, except with my sister in the house it's not really possible. I'm thinking it'll probably be another BFN this month, but next month after a break from everything and life going back to normal I have hopes it'll be better...

Still intrigued by my temperatures though! lol!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Flying I'm sorry you're feeling down. I think TTC sucks!! lol. Well for the most part it doesn't really suck, but it can be downright frustrating! I'm not sure why we're so cold. I was back up to 97.0 this morning. I was feeling really in-the-mood last night too so maybe this is a positive sign. Although part of me is still skeptical considering the length of this cycle. I mean, I've got to ovulate eventually, right?

On another topic, I had a friend want to go to New Zealand for some scuba diving, and she planned it for August... actually I didn't know she had gone until she got back, when she emailed me to tell me of the trip - and of course complain how cold it was!!! I had to laugh and let her know that the seasons are opposite down there!


----------



## rosababy

I'm out. AF came today.


----------



## kittiecat

BbyLove5410 said:


> Hi.
> Can I buddy up with you guys too? DH and I have been TTC for baby #1. I am supposed to be on CD#15 but somehow my body decided to bring :af: over early. So she came today. :( I don't know what is wrong. But its nice to know that there are others out there that are in the same boat as me.

can I buddy too lol. I just feel the need to talk as me and my bf are keeping the fact we're trying a secret. It would be our first baby. Only on my first cycle of trying and on CD 29. Did a test and was negative but no AF yet so just waiting! Best luck xxx


----------



## flyingduster

Aww Rosa, ((hugs))! Look on the bright side, and you're straight into the next cycle now at least!! 

Welcome kittiecat!! We're keeping it a secret too, so it's been GREAT sharing random crap on here! lol.

Sideways, I hope you get an obvious O soon, sheesh!!! And yes, august is still the end of winter here, and our summers aren't that hot by american standards anyway so brrrrr!!!

I forgot to take my temp this morning until later (hubby has mondays off, so while I normally wake when he gets up at 5, he of course wasn't getting up at 5 cos it's his day off! lol) so my temp was way higher than it has been at ALL, but I'm not sure if it's because of the late sleep or what? Mind you, I've not had a temp that high even later in the day lately, so I guess it could mean something! Fingers are crossed it STAYS up there and I can confirm O and finally be in the TWW again. I'm over this waiting for O thing now! haha. Bring on the next cycle already, or a BFP of course. 

One more week of work... and I have only very minial dogs to do on friday (christmas eve)%


----------



## EnglishGirl

Big hugs for you Rosa....
I decided that I'm going to enjoy Xmas and New Year, have some champagne and start all over again.
2011 will be our year!!


----------



## rosababy

EnglishGirl said:


> Big hugs for you Rosa....
> I decided that I'm going to enjoy Xmas and New Year, have some champagne and start all over again.
> 2011 will be our year!!

Thanks, EnglishGirl! :hugs: to you, too. I'm still trying to stop crying, but I will not let this ruin my Xmas and New Years, either. At least we're at the beginning of a new cycle now. Just went out to get some O sticks, and starting the green tea again, waiting for some good ewcm! Well, actually, I'm having some :wine: for a few days. Enjoy it while we can, right?! :thumbup:


----------



## EnglishGirl

Girls...

I was looking at calender to count days between af. It looks like I've got cycles of 23 days instead of 28, isn't that a bit short?
Anyway, I'm on CD4 now and when af is gone I'm back to using opk twice a day!


----------



## Sideways 8

rosa, so sorry about the :witch: :( :hugs: Try not to let this get you down so that you can enjoy your holidays!! Wine sounds so good right now. I may have some with dinner.

EnglishGirl, I don't think 23 is too short. I would think that you'd ovulate anyway between days 8-12 though, lucky you!!


I had a bit of EWCM today, girls!!! Don't know if that truly means anything but I'm going with it. Aside from feeling really sexual too. And I'm trying not to get my hopes up but more or less going with the flow of... satisfying some needs hehehe :change:


----------



## Senora Frog

It's been 5 months but the 1st couple months were NTNP.... now we're gung ho and looking for some support. We've done the monitors and day counting. Now I'm taking Robitussen 1-2x day and BD'ing every other day since AF left. And we're using softcups when we BD. Hope this all works!!! Sending out the baby dust!!! Good luck all!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome senora frog! You'll love the support on here!!!

Oooooo sideways!!!! My fingers are crossed for you, it's so hard to not get hopeful isn't it!?!

I'm sooooo sore today!!! I think the last week of BDing a lot has caught up to me, my abs and thighs... ouchie! lol. My temp has stayed up all day so I'm HOPING it'll still be up tomorrow morning, and stay up there for the next wee while to indicate that elusive O... If it does, then I O'd yesterday and I'll test before New Years (will be 12DPO on the 31st) cos I want to have pre-warning of AF showing up... :/

I'm not all that confident we were successful this time around if my O was yesterday cos our last truely successful BD was exactly a week earlier! Since then we've tried but been too tired to get very far, or lost the stamina to stay quiet with my lil sis here! lol!!! There's still a little hope I suppose, as I know there are sperm around even before ejaculation, but I don't have very high hopes at all.... We shall see! Looks like it might be next year for a BFP for us... FX either way I guess!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi girls, I'm back! Thanks for all your birthday wishes! Paris was great, it snowed and was beautiful. Few problems getting home cos the snow affected the trains, but we get a nice bit of compensation for all the delays - a free trip on Eurostar anytime in the next year and half our money back! Yay!
On a more sad note, it looks like Hetty is on her way out. She's barely moving and is so cold. It's such a shame as she was looking so much better, and has been with hubby's sister all weekend. I guess we will just have to wait and see.

AF isn't here, did a sneaky test today and it was a BFN, but then I should have been testing on the 22nd, but then with late ovulation, it would be more like the 28th. Doubt I'll be able to hold off for that long though! Will keep you all up to date. Xx


----------



## kittiecat

english girl I wouldn't worry about having 23 day cycles I think any regular cycle is a good sign. i've always been a tad irregular but when I am regular tends to be 35 days ish....hate having longer cycles...longer to wait to test lol xx

good luck sazra hope u get some good news xx


----------



## kittiecat

I meanwhile feel so bloated....and cramps getting worse. think AF is on her way....in a way if i'm not pg this month hope she comes sooner rather than later so I don't have to see anymore bfns this month. CD 30 and waiting......x


----------



## MissSazra

Our little furbaby has left us! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## kittiecat

oh sazra so sorry to hear that x


----------



## rducky

MissSazra, I'm so sorry about your pet. It is so difficult to lose a furbaby.:hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

so sorry Miss Sazra :( at least the little critter is at rest now..

Englishgirl - my cycles were regularly 25 days, so I started taking B-vitamin complex to help lengthen the luteal phase (there are several threads on it on this site) - I'm not really sure if it helped as I got my BFP the following cycle but it might be worth looking into..

Is everyone getting excited - only 5 days til Christmas!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh sazra, I'm so so sorry.... They're little, but they leave big holes don't they!? :( ((hugs)) hun

ugh! I could slap myself! Took my temp at the proper time this morning (just after 5am) and plonked my thermometer down beside the bed to get the reading later. At 6am I woke again and wanted to know what my temp had been, so turned on the thermometer to see it's last recording but couldn't really see it very well in lower light and I didn't turn it off quick enough so it then started recording and recorded 'low' as it's last recorded temperature so i didn't get to see my 5am one! UGH! That'll teach me! I know it was 36. something though, and I took it again at 6 and it was 36.54 which is still really high for me, so I'll just have to hope I don't screw it up tomorrow and get an ACCURATE reading that is still high to confirm O. *facepalm*


----------



## EnglishGirl

Sorry to hear MissSazra, I know how it feels...Thinking of you.

About my cycle, am on CD5 now and hubbie is coming back tomorrow. Back to work for him it is!! We've got 10 days off and are visiting family and friends for Christmas. We're staying at my parent's house, luckily our bedroom is at the upper floor 
Maybe we're lucky this month???


----------



## rosababy

Oh, MissSazra...I am SO sorry to hear about your fur baby. :cry::cry::cry: I know how hard it is to lose a pet. They're like real children. I totally understand, and I feel your pain. :hugs:

Welcome, Senora Frog!! This is a great thread. Everyone is so sweet and supportive. You'll like it here. :hugs:

kittiecat, when is AF due? FX for you!! 

sideways, wine was definitely tasty last night, and will be again tonight! good luck with your EWCM! that stuff is like finding gold, isn't it?! :haha: I forget...are you using opks? Did you go to the doctor today??

As for me, I'm a wreck. I cried ALL DAY yesterday. I was doing fine today, until a friend came in at work. She had read my facebook status (stupid me) and wanted to give me a hug. She's so sweet. She's pregnant, and knows how I feel, but it started another hour of crying for me. 

So, I need to know how you ladies deal with the disappointment every month. How do you keep your spirits high and not worry? Do you pray, meditate, do yoga...??? Help me please! :cry:


----------



## kittiecat

it'sk hard for me to say rosababy as only in first month of trying after the pill so need to get used to cycles again so kind of going blind for the next three months. but before the pill was normally 35 day cycles to 28 (was irregular) so hard to tell. On CD30 atm did a test two days ago but was bfn. No sign of AF yet. If it doesn't come in a week will do another test if I can wait long enough. The disappointment is hard...am still emotional from Saturdays bfn but am trying to be positive as I know I could have a number of months of this and will kill me if I let it xxx (though right now just want to cry and cry when I see friends boasting about babies they didn't even plan) x


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey everyone! I'll read the other posts in a minute but first I wanted to let yall know that the doctor visit went GREAT this morning. The doctor had a wonderful and sort of hyper personality. He understood my situation completely, and they put me on progesterone to kick start my period. Then I get my blood drawn at CD21 to see where my hormones are. If I haven't ovulated by then, they'll go ahead and give me another round of progesterone to start another period, then on to Clomid I go. He told me it's a 20% chance for me to have twins... and secretly my whole life I've wanted a set of twins. Although.. part of me is still nervous about that thought lol. Anyway I'm in very good spirits and glad that I found such a wonderful doctor that is willing to help me through this now instead of waiting a whole year :)

And... according to him he agrees with my assumption that I haven't ovulated yet based on my temps, hence the progesterone treatment. Never thought I'd be so glad to get a period lol.

Much love to you all... now I'm off to read all the new posts since the last time I was online :)


----------



## Sideways 8

oh MissSazra I am so sorry!!!! I know exactly what you're going through, with Dopey dying only a couple months ago. :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are going out to you!! It's so sad, like losing a child. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
On a more positive note, good luck and :dust: to you this cycle. I'll definitely be thinking of you!!


----------



## Sideways 8

rosa, if I get any troubles, I pray... and I come on here and talk to you guys!! Or if I feel like I need a distraction, I'll read a book or something. Hopefully this next cycle will be it for you ... and you too EnglishGirl!!

Welcome Senora Frog!! This is a lucky thread, we've had so many bfp's since we started it!!! You'll find some wonderful support here too.

kittiecat - good luck testing! :) I hate bfn's, so much that it's amazing how much self-control I have to not test until AF is forever late (of course that wouldn't apply to this cycle LOL).


----------



## SMFirst

That's great news about your doctors visit Sideways :) Glad you got some good answers and some steps to take. And the PMA is always good too!

Best of luck for the coming weeks/ cycles!

I think twins would be pretty cool too :)


----------



## MissSazra

Morning all!

CD32 today, so if my cycles are 32 days then I'll be expecting :witch: tomorrow. However with my really late ovulation I'm hoping she doesn't show or that will prove I have a short LP. Although on a positive note, at least I'll know and have some ammunition when I go to the docs.
I should be testing on Sunday really to make me 14 DPO (but I'm going to test Christmas morning as well), and in a way I won't be too disappointed if :witch: shows then, as it will just mean my cycles are varying in length and rule out the short LP. 

:dust: to you all! Xx


----------



## kittiecat

glad to hear the doctors visit has got you feeling so positive sideways! Fab fab fab! Well I'm on CD31 and no witch yet.....keeping umming and ahhing whether to do another test xmas day or new years day.....x


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, GREAt news from the doctor! I hope it all works for you. Twins, huh?! That would be awesome! (And a little scary!)


----------



## flyingduster

woooop, sideways that is awesome news! You must be feeling so relieved to be moving FORWARDS with a set plan of attack now!!! The drifting about waiting and not know what was happening must have been so hard!! YAY!!!

And for me, well FF has decided I ovulated on friday! Woop! I have an O date to work from!!! :D Sucks it was blimmin 21 days into my cycle, but ahh well! I'm actually not sure my O wasn't sunday looking at my chart, and the coverline has three temps above it before my O too, so I dunno (but I got an accurate temp this morning, and it was definitely high, so I still agree I O'd in the past few days at least!!!) It could also just be cos I'm new at this charting thing, it didn't have a whole lot to go by I guess!!! So now I'll definitely test before the new year, and AF is due right on new years eve/new years day if FF is right... I hope, if she shows, that she shows up on new years eve, then I can wallow my sorrows in new-years celebrations drinks, and toast to a more successful 2011!!


----------



## flyingduster

double post! oops


----------



## rosababy

Yay for ovulating, Flyingduster!! It's so gratifying to know you O'ed. :happydance:


----------



## rducky

Sideways, I'm so glad you have a plan! Sounds like it was a great visit with the doctor.


----------



## Sideways 8

hey everyone! I am about to take my first progesterone pill before bed tonight. I'm nervous yet excited. I have a PLAN now!! Thanks for all the wonderful support everyone!

Yes I have always wanted twins.. although I'm not so sure that I'd want to be pregnant with them :haha:

flying it's awesome to know you've o'd! try not to get too nervous in your TWW although I know that's hard!! Good luck and FX"d for your bfp!!

(sorry for all the typos... Pinky is helping me type! hehehe)


----------



## flyingduster

good luck sideways, I'm thinking of you!!!!! I so hope it all goes to plan!!! FX!

I'm not at all nervous about my TWW (at this stage) cos I highly doubt anything will come from it, we really didn't BD properly at the right times at all. A chance, sure, but it's not likely. I'll test before the new year, cos I personally prefer to have fore-warning of AF! If I get a BFN then I'm settled and happy to accept it if that's the case and allow AF to come along when she will; without those final few days that are leading up to AF and you're getting twinges and ya just don't know if they're AF or BFP twinges....! lol. I'm also happy if it is too early and it later may become a BFP (FX!) but I test so I have *some* idea... at least, that's my plan for now. As long as I'm EXPECTING the likely-hood of a BFN then it's not so bad. lol.


----------



## rosababy

Flying, that's such a healthy way of thinking about it! It'll happen when it happens. I have to remember that, because I am absolutely devestated when AF comes. I think the stress of it is affecting our ttc, actually. I've decided that I'm not going to chart temps while I'm visiting family over the holidays, and when I get back, I'll temp just until FF can confirm that I ovulated. After that,though, I'm not temping. It's getting to the point where I wake up panicked that my temp will go down, and if it dips here or there, I worry about it all day, and I don't sleep well. It's ridiculous! I'd rather just get AF one day, as opposed to wake up to a drastically low temp and know she's coming. It's an awful feeling. Last sunday, I woke up with a low temp (after 2 weeks of highs) and AF cramps, and I couldn't go back to sleep. I just laid in bed, crying for 2 hours until i had to get up for church. I'm DONE with that!!!

I'll be without internet for a few days. I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas!! :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Flying that was the approach I took this last cycle - I wasn't stressed during the TWW and then I tested before AF was due so that I would know either way and wouldn't be wondering what every twinge meant.. 

But I got a nice surprise in the end so hopefully you will too! Still have fingers crossed that mine sticks - I really don't feel pregnant in the least so I don't know what to think!


----------



## MissSazra

Evening all!

Well it's CD33 and no sign of AF, so that hopefully means erratic cycles and not a short LP. I did do a sneaky test this morning and it was negative, but technically if Sunday is the day then I'm not going to get overly stressed by it.

We just got a new furbaby to complete our little family again. Hetty will be sadly missed but we now have Marple and she's a littler wriggler but a cutie!

Sending you all :dust:


----------



## rducky

MissSazra, I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sideways 8

Fingers crossed for all ladies who will be testing in a couple of weeks. :)

Not much to report, took my first Provera last night so now I'm just waiting for AF. I have 6 more to take. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that AF shows up!! hehehe who would have thought I'd be on a TTC forum saying that!!!


----------



## rosababy

Good luck, Sideways! I'm glad you have some meds to help with your cycle. I hope it works out for you soon!! FX for you. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, rosa. How are you feeling today?


----------



## MissSazra

Good luck Sideways, I really hope it works for you! Sending you lots of :dust:

CD33 for me and 11DPO. I caved and tested again this morning, still BFN, but I know it's still early, I'm just super impatient!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck to you MissSazra!!! Yes 11DPO is still early so don't you worry :) I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kittiecat

keeping my fxd for you Sideways! x


----------



## MissSazra

Been getting really mild AF type cramps on and off for the last hour. Assuming my LP is the normal 14 days, I'm hoping this is a positive sign. I'm still worried though cos as it's CD34 I would normally have come on yesterday, so I'm thinking she'll show up before the day is out. Will keep you all updated!


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> Been getting really mild AF type cramps on and off for the last hour. Assuming my LP is the normal 14 days, I'm hoping this is a positive sign. I'm still worried though cos as it's CD34 I would normally have come on yesterday, so I'm thinking she'll show up before the day is out. Will keep you all updated!

I had a lot of cramping right before my BFP. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks rducky that makes me feel a lot better. I keep thinking AF has got me, but I'm still in, so that makes me even more positive about it! Xx


----------



## kittiecat

good luck MissSazra hope you get your :bfp: xx


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks kittiecat, I just don't want to get my hopes up, but it's so difficult not to!


----------



## kittiecat

I know I have the same problem!x


----------



## flyingduster

Oooh, good luck Miss Sazra! FX for AF to keep away, and a BFP to show up!!!

FF says I'm 7DPO now, and I'm so freekin busy at work that I haven't even thought about symptom spotting. To top it off, the vigil with my uncle has come to an end; he lost his battle to cancer last night. :( *sob* He was told only 2 weeks ago that he wouldn't see Christmas. It's bl**dy Christmas EVE now, he was so close! F*** them all. Sorry. Just a bit much to have to deal with at once right now, I'm not in a good mind-set.

Only got a few dogs to groom today and then we're heading up to stay with family tonight and hopefully I'll wake up to some sort of nice Christmas with the family... Ugh.

I wont' be online, nor will I temp while we're up there. It'll only be one or maybe two nights and then I have a couple of weeks off, at last! 1476 dogs I've groomed this year, I'm OVER it!


----------



## MissSazra

Oh Flying, so sorry to hear about your uncle. Sending you the biggest hugs! Xx


----------



## kittiecat

sorry to hear about your uncle flyingduster...:hugs: xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh flying I am so sorry to hear about your uncle. My thoughts and prayers are with your family. :flower:


----------



## kittiecat

Sideways may I say your avatar is making me so hungry for chocolate cake right now :lol: xx


----------



## MissSazra

Morning all! It looks like I won't be getting my BFP for Christmas as it's CD35 and 12DPO and I've had yet another BFN, not even a glimmer of a second line to see. Looks like I'm aiming for a New Years baby instead, so am still keeping everything crossed.


----------



## MissSazra

We are off to my parents for Christmas now, so wishing you all a very Happy Christmas and I'll speak to you all very soon! Xx


----------



## kittiecat

keeping my fxd for you misssazra its not over till the :witch: shows. Have a lovely xmas xx


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra I'm with kittie, it's not over till the witch arrives!

Merry Christmas to everyone. I'm so thankful to have found wonderful friends like you all!


----------



## rducky

Merry Christmas, Ladies!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Merry Christmas girls&
Good luck to all of you 

Hugs XX


----------



## flyingduster

Merry Christmas ladies!!! It's been a bit bitter-sweet for us, we've had a nice small family Christmas, just immediate family enjoying a day together, interspersed with a few sad moments as we remember our uncle, but we still celebrated life too, and had fun. :) Actually was quite nice, DH stayed with his parents for the night, and I stayed with my mum & family (they live only 10 mins apart from each other, though 2 hours away from us) so we had some simple 'family time' and a night to ourselves (mind you I had both the dogs sleeping with me instead! haha) which was actually sorta nice as we've been 'in each others back pockets' a fair bit lately! I didn't temp this morning either, just snoozed until my lil sister woke us up to open presents! heh.

I'm now on holiday until the 10th Jan. The funeral is on thursday, so will travel back up to mums place again then. Other than that, I'm having a HOLIDAY. Yes, a holiday at home (DH is working) but a good break around home is nice too!! Things to do, but time to chill as well, I'm looking forward to it. I'll keep temping, and I'll test before new years so I'm prepared for the temp dip before I get worried about it... lol

Merry Christmas all!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Thanks, rosa. How are you feeling today?

Hey, sideways. Sorry for the late delay. I've been without internet for a few days. Without internet and Starbucks, and I'm going crazy! 

I'm doing much better, actually. I haven't been temping, and I think it's helping. I didn't do it because we're traveling from grandparent's house to parents, to hotel, etc., so I thought it would be erratic with different wake up times, not sleeping well, etc. Plus, I'm not ovulating until like the 3rd of January, so it's not really worth it right now. It's actually helping a lot to not temp right now.

How are you doing? Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning everyone. I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. I enjoyed spending time with my family :)

And... we woke up yesterday morning to it snowing!!! Like really coming down, snowing! It NEVER snows here, and if it does it's just a light dusting and nothing sticks. But we got snow, AND on Christmas!! It's still snowing right now.... and like I said since it never snows around here, our municipalities don't own any snow plows. I think we're snowed in! EMA is closing a lot of the roads anyway.

Not much change on the TTC front for me. Still taking Provera but haven't really done anything except cramp like crazy. Temps are up and down, up and down, lol.

Oh... and DH got me some new floors for Christmas! Well, he got me a quote on some, lol. Our carpet is absolutely nasty ruined from his early bachelor days lol. :)


----------



## rosababy

Merry Christmas to all my lovely ladies!! I hope you're all enjoying some time off, hopefully!

Flying, so sorry to hear about your uncle. :cry: I'm glad you're having a nice holiday, though. You groom dogs?! That reminds me, we need to get our dog to the groomer...

Sideways, yay for a white Christmas!!!! I'm in northern Illinois right now, and we have about 6 inches of snow as well. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone I'm back!

Well the :witch: got me yesterday, which was a rather unwanted Christmas present. I was so sure we had done it this month, so I feel really deflated about it all, and have another 2 weeks to wait before we can start trying again.

Hope everyone else had a lovely Christmas! Xx


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra said:


> Hi everyone I'm back!
> 
> Well the :witch: got me yesterday, which was a rather unwanted Christmas present. I was so sure we had done it this month, so I feel really deflated about it all, and have another 2 weeks to wait before we can start trying again.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a lovely Christmas! Xx

Oh, MissSazra. I totally know how you feel. I'm so sorry. I thought we had totally done it this cycle, too. Have a drink today. I was totally depressed for like 2 days, and now I'm feeling hopeful again. It'll happen when the time is right. I know that doesn't always help... :hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

I had a big glass of wine with lunch yesterday, and at least it means I can drink at New Year!


----------



## kittiecat

aww huns so sorry the :witch: got you...hopefully next month will be your cycle xx


----------



## MissSazra

I knew I shouldn't have got my hopes up, but there was a part of me that really believed it was our month! Ah well, onwards!


----------



## kittiecat

it's hard not to get your hopes up...I already am at 1dpo....need to tell myself off :lol: x


----------



## MissSazra

That's the exciting stage though. When you know you've done all you can and the wait begins, I'll keep everything crossed for you!!! I'm back in the boring bit!


----------



## Sideways 8

awww sorry about the :witch: MissSazra :hugs: Enjoy your wine! I have some as well and am looking forward to the new year. I for one will be glad to see 2010 go away and mve on with a fresh start in a new year!!


----------



## flyingduster

Aww miss sazra, I'm sorry! :( A BFP would have been an ultimate pressie too! :(

Rosababy yup I'm a dog groomer. Top one in my country at the mo too! woop!!! (lmao) and I must say, if your dog needs groomed now, it may have paid to book a month ago, so I'd be on the phone calling around NOW cos all the groomers I know are totally slammed until at least late Jan...

Me? Well I'm at 10DPO right now, and I only know that cos I counted it on my fingers just now. I'm so not keeping track, nor do I really care too much this time. Now that I'm temping I KNOW when I ovulated, and I as a result I KNOW that we didn't BD at the right time so it's only a very minimal possibility of anything having worked! Because of that I haven't been symptom spotting AT ALL, nor keeping track of my CD or anything. DH is back at work tomorrow and he's going to find out if he can get thursday & friday off to go up to my uncles funeral, if he can't then I will go up alone. I'll probably test on wed/thurs morning (2-3 days) just to see, so I can get over it before the funeral (and hey, tears are tears at a funeral...)

Good luck everyone, it seems as though we're all in a bit of 'limbo' right now as we wait for the next stages to happen!


----------



## Sideways 8

Flying you're right, we're always going to be in some kind of limbo mode! Let me say good luck and FX'd to you when you test :)

And to kittiecat when you test in a couple weeks!

Just took my 6th Provera tablet and still no AF. My body is so screwed up!!!! I have one more tablet to take then if nothing happens I'm supposed to call the doctor.


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh good luck sideways, I hope that the last one is enough to really kick start your body properly!! I'm so glad you're getting help though, imagine still waiting and wondering with nothing to do! Eep! I hope it all kicks into gear and gets going properly without any future issues too.... FX hun!

lol, I'm so not caring/paying attention about the TWW that I only JUST realised I've had two glasses of a cream liquor today... Oops! I know the egg doesn't actually implant [joining into my blood system] until 6-12DPO though and I'm only at 10DPO so if I AM preggers and it's implanted, it won't have gotten much as I haven't drunken much at all (2 glasses on a full roast meal) and I know plenty of babies are born fine to drunks too and in comparison I've had hardly anything... but I'm still feeling bad now!!! I doubt I'm pregnant at all, but blimmin heck even the *chance* I AM preggers has now made me freak out... :/ 
I'll hold off the alcohol now until AF comes along at new years.


----------



## kittiecat

I got my drinking in over Christmas Eve and Christmas Day...good job too as I'll be 6dpo New Years Eve...already decided I'll be on antibiotics that day :winkwink: xx


----------



## MissSazra

Good luck Sideways, it's good you've got someone who's helping you out now, I hope my specialist is as good when I book up next month.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi All
Hope eveyone had a great Christmas :)

Mine was very conflicted as we had to take our little kitty, Momma, into the vet on Christmas day, and while we couldn't bing ourselves to do anything that day we had to take her back on Dec 26 to be euthanized. We were exhausted from crying but it was the right decision.

Miss Sazra - sorry about AF - sounds like you did everything right, so best of luck this round.

Glad some of you got to enjoy some Holiday drinks - I used the medication excuse once :) But I have no symptoms of pregnancy so I don't think anyone was suspicious.

We told our parents on Christmas Eve (and took secret video of their response!) - it was fun and they are more excited than us!

Well, more visiting to do over the next week, so I'll check back in soon :)


----------



## kittiecat

oooh secret video I like that idea :winkwink: xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, MissSazra...

Hope everyone is doing ok today. Just took my LAST Provera tablet. If I don't get AF tonight, back to the doctor I go :(


SM - I am so sorry about your kitty!! :( :( :( :hugs: That's at least 3 of this who have lost a little furbaby this year :(


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh SM, loosing a furbaby is sooo hard...! ((hugs)) I can't imagine the heartache when my girl leaves! I've only had, and lost, two cats in my life and now have Jasmine (and DH has her sister Freyja), but Jasmine is one of those 'heart cats' that has entangled herself around my heart more than you realise is possible and the simple idea of her passing is enough to make my heart skip a beat and desperately want to go find her to cuddle her... ((hugs))


----------



## SMFirst

You're right Flying - there are some special pets that are just so hard to let go, and ours was like that too. My eyes felt full of sand yesterday after all the tears..

Good luck at getting AF Sideways (weird to say!)


----------



## kittiecat

never thought I'd say this on here but good luck on getting AF Sideways!xx


----------



## flyingduster

*sigh*. I tested this morning. :bfn: . I know I know, it was expected. I'm not *upset*, but i am disappointed, cos of COURSE I still had a little hope within me that it MIGHT be a BFP still. Ahh well. I expect a temp dip in the next day or three, and AF to hit me around new years. Bring on 2011 aey!

Sideways, I too hope you get your AF soon! Sounds so counter productive in a TTC forum, but wow, how long as it been now since you had AF!?? I wonder why sometimes our bodies do these things?? *sigh*, good luck!!!! I'm hoping AF comes along sooner rather than later now too, so I can get on with the next cycle already! Hey, we might hit AF around the same time (though I hope yours is already coming really...)

If we don't catch it in Jan... Feb is our anniversary month and we have a week off together right around the time I'm likely to be O-ing (well, as easy as I can tell 2 cycles ahead with not-overly-regular cycles) so perhaps THAT is our month?? I'm still shooting for Jan tho! LOL!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey everyone!! LOL I know it sounds so funny to be hoping for AF! Today is CD71!!! :wacko: 

Anyway I talked to the doctor - well, his nurse - and she told me that sometimes it can take up to a full 7 days after finishing the progesterone regimen, so if AF doesn't show up by next Tuesday, I am to call back. Then again, I am to call if I do get AF anyway, so I can get an appointment for CD21 lab work.

Flying, sorry about the :bfn: but don't you give up until the :witch: shows up!


----------



## flyingduster

thanks sideways, though the BFN really was only confirmation for what I already figured, it wasn't the right timing to be pregnant this time around, so I have accepted that I'm not, and looking forward to next month... :D


----------



## kittiecat

oh god sideways....71 days! i'd be going spare!x


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone!

So, I have contacted the gynecologist, she's on holiday until the 10th, so unless I can get a late appointment after work, I will have to wait until the next school holiday which is the end of February! But I feel more positive that I started the process, and by February we could be pregnant on our own anyway, so would save me a heap of money! lol

Hope everyone is ok! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Everything good here, MissSazra. Still no AF, not much else to update. Except that the forms for the 2010 federal taxes have been published, and I did a quick estimate on how much tax refund we'll get..... so far it's looking like we'll OWE about $9,000 :( I hope I had a math error somewhere. With that number in mind, I'd need at least 5 kids at our income level to get any money back!!! grrrrrr


----------



## rosababy

SM, I am SO sorry about your kitty. :cry: I can't imagine how hard that would be. I've always had lots of pets, and it never gets easier, does it? :hugs:

Flying, sorry to hear about the BFN. Good to hear that your spirits are up though, BFNs usually take the wind out of me. :wacko:

MissSazra, I've heard tons of stories of women who finally make doctor appointments, and end up getting pregnant before their appointment! FX for you!!

Sideways, I can't BELIEVE you're still on that damn cycle! I'm so sorry! I really hope you get AF soon. You're right...that does sound bad to say on a ttc forum! 

As for me, I'm CD 11. Time to start bd'ing! I haven't been temping, since we were traveling so much, but it helped keep my mind off of ttc, which is exactly what i needed. I'll temp long enough for FF to confirm ovulation, and then i'll stop. the dips and spikes really take it out of me. I'm what you'd call a worry-wart. :shrug: 

I'm so glad to be back home with internet! I missed my ttc friends!


----------



## rosababy

So my cousin just announced that she's having another baby. This will be #4, and she's my age. My neighbor and good friend just told me she's pregnant (we have been ttc buddies), AND my little brother's wife is having a baby in 3 weeks. Everyone around me gets pregnant. Just not me. Okay, pity party is over. Just had to get that out. :cry:


----------



## Sideways 8

CD1, yall! I gotta go for a bit, if you want more details (you may not, they're kind of gross and TMI, who knows why on earth I posted it), read my journal!


----------



## kittiecat

yaaaay!!! go you! xxx (never thought I'd be happy knowing someone on here had AF come to visit :lol:) x


----------



## Sideways 8

I feel a little better now. I knew the symptoms of AF induced by progesterone would be bad, but not THAT bad! At least now I can move along.

Good luck to rosa for the sticky bean!! Don't feel alone when you say everyone around you is pregnant. It's that way for a lot of us, including me! Our time will come soon, I just know it! I'm hoping this cycle is it for us, too. If not, moving on to Clomid. If you pray, please pray for us!


----------



## MissSazra

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay for Sideways, let's hope it's the start of something really good! Xx


----------



## rducky

Sideways! Yay for you! Just read your journal...I hope you feel better, I'm just glad AF arrived for you!


----------



## rosababy

Sidways, YAYYYY!!!!! That's very exciting! I'm off to read your journal...

thanks for the kind words. I don't feel alone when I'm on this forum. :hugs: I'm glad I have you ladies to say selfish things like that to, and everyone knows how I feel.


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi All

I just wanted to let you all know that i'm still lurking when i'm on and keeping myself updated (although i've not been on so much lately due to feeling very sick and tired). I don't like to post too often as it doesn't feel right but that doesn't mean i'm not thinking of you all.

I am praying you all get BFP's soon!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## SMFirst

Best of luck Sideways :) I doubt there's ever TMI on this site, and sometimes it's good to write things out, regardless of what they are (sometimes helpful for future things or other people!)


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Let me tell ya, this was definitely 2 cycle's worth built up in my system, gross!! I feel miserable, physically and emotionally. I'm glad we have a three-day weekend so I can spend it relaxing :) Doubt much will go on New Year's Eve, except to bed at the regular time - lol we're so boring!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh sideways I'm so HAPPY for you to have gotten that out and to be able to move on now! YAY for you!!! Forwards now!!!!!!!

I'm back now, from my uncles funeral. It. was. HUGE! A small community, a 50-something farm guy who was born on the farm and grew up on the farm, and then took over the farm from his dad (my grandad) and having spent all his years doing as every good kiwi farmer bloke does, and helps anyone who needs it without worry. Hard working and always 'there'... When planning his funeral before he'd gone, he wanted it in their local wee church (seats 80) cos he didn't think there'd be many people there, really. They got the largest church in the area, it seats 700 and was utterly and totally overflowing. Wow! What a send off! There were two 'official' eulogies said, and then the floor was opened for anyone to go up; me and my mum went up to say our bit and I got the entire church blubbering. lol.

It was good, I guess. 

I got home today, and I waiting for me was a secret santa gift from America from another [poodle] forum I'm on, and WOW they sent me so soooo much amazing stuff for me and the pets that it really cheered me up!

Lol, is it weird that while I'm sitting around at dinner with the entire family down from all over the country, all the cousins and stuff are there, and all I can think of is that I wish I was pregnant. lmao! Two of my cousins are married, my brother is engaged, and I'm married. There's another 5 cousins but only one is into her 20's, the rest are still teens, so between all of us 'older' cousins (mid-late 20s) all I could 'hear' was that clock tick tick ticking away, who is gonna be the first to announce a pregnancy??? I want it to be me!!! lol.

My temp dipped a little this morning, but not hugely, so I'm expecting more of a drop tomorrow morning and AF to come along tomorrow [unless she comes along DURING the night...!]


----------



## Sideways 8

Flying, isn't it heartwarming to know that a family member is so loved that the funeral home is overflowing? I had a friend whose funeral visitation was like that. It was amazing. Probably one of the very few positive feelings you can get from a funeral. Once again I am so sorry about your uncle.

How cool that you got a secret santa gift! I've never participated in one of those before.


----------



## MissSazra

Evening all! I am going to say a Happy New Year to you all now, as we are off out in a couple of hours (and the only good thing about getting AF is that I can drink!) 

I am so grateful to have met all you lovely people on here, I'm so thankful for all my online friends! Thank you for all the support you have given me these past few months, and here's to all our :bfp: in the new year!

Xx


----------



## rosababy

Happy New Year's to my lovely ttc friends. I'm not sure how I would handle this process without you all, and I'm very grateful for your support. :hugs: I hope you all have a great night and here's to a year of us ALL getting our :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks sideways... :) The secret santa gift exchange was fun, but being way over the other side of the world meant it took ages to get to me... but perhaps the timing was meant to be as it was a wonderful thing to come home to (and omg, so much STUFF!!! I'm STILL teary over it all!!! https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_0282-1.jpg) lol

My temp dipped even more this morning, it's _right_ above my coverline, so I don't know if it's still going down and AF is coming tomorrow, or if this is 'the' dip and it's on it's way today... I guess I'll find out when she arrives...! LOL! I really still think I O'd on the sunday, and I think AF will come along tomorrow [sunday] too. Mind you I also think my coverline should be up from where FF put it, which would make this mornings temp BELOW the coverline too, so I guess we'll just wait and see... lol!

Happy new year everyone! I personally don't really care, it's just another day. I was awake, but I was in bed snuggled up for sleep and DH was snoring. It's new years day and I'm cruising around in my pjs with the dogs and contemplating what to take photos of now... lol! I hope we ALL get to have 2011 babies, or at the very very least, to get pregnant in 2011. :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Happy New Year to all my overseas "invisifriends" lol. We still have 8 hours to go in my time zone. I think it's time to get a nap in, just in case DH decides that we're going out tonigiht. Personally, I'd rather stay at home and go to bed at regular time! lol


Anyway, Happy New Year to everyone! I am so glad I found this forum! I would have been lost without it, especially the support that I've found on here! Love you all and here's to many :bfp: in 2011!!


----------



## flyingduster

wow, 8 hours to go! I forget how far ahead we are sometimes... it's well after lunch time now on new years DAY. lol!!!

And, moments ago I felt 'that' twinge... and sure enough, went to the loo and wiped red; AF has arrived! Not worried, infact knowing sideways' story of her last cycle I'm really rather glad that at least AF is coming along in perfect time, and so the next cycle starts...

haha, it's exactly the 1st of Jan, and it's cycle day #1 for me now (trust me, it'll be full flow within an hour, I don't 'spot', it's tap-on-full when AF hits me!!!) so very easy to remember and keep track of!!! I just updated my FF chart so it's started a new cycle for me, I will keep temping somewhat, cos I find it really interesting! lol


----------



## Sideways 8

flyingduster said:


> And, moments ago I felt 'that' twinge... and sure enough, went to the loo and wiped red; AF has arrived! Not worried, infact knowing sideways' story of her last cycle I'm really rather glad that at least AF is coming along in perfect time, and so the next cycle starts...

I wouldn't wish a 73-day cycle on anyone!!!

Either way, sorry about the :witch: hon. Here's to a fruitful cycle this time around, for all of us!


----------



## LunaLady

Hello :)
I'm new! But I just wanted to jump in the thread and say 'HI'. DH and I have recently decided we're ready to start trying. We've been talking about it for about a year now, and after buying a house this last fall and settling in, we're ready! :)

I'm due to ovulate in a little under a week, so I'm excited to see if we can get it right on the first cycle! Wouldn't that be a miracle?! Though, I've not got my hopes up.

Big hugs to everyone!!


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome and Good luck LunaLady!!!! It'd be great to get it first try, sheesh the number of ladies here still trying after a year or more, I hope that for your sake you get it on the first try!!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you, flyingduster! Good luck to you, too!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome LunaLady!! I wish you lots of good luck and sticky :dust: for that :bfp:. Good luck!!! Keep us posted. :)
Your avatar.. I love the hair. Such a pretty shade of red!


----------



## LunaLady

Thank you, Sideways 8! 

Isn't her hair pretty? I'm not sure who it is, it's a portrait painting I found online a while ago. I'm a 'long hair', so I love pictures of women with long hair. I'm a member over at The Long Hair Community; another large forum. :)


----------



## rosababy

Welcome, LunaLady! Isn't it exciting to decide to start ttc?! I hope this is your cycle! This is a nice thread, I think you'll enjoy it here. :flower:

As for me, I'm CD 13, and have had NO cm at all. Sooo...I'm thinking I must be O'ing later in the cycle this time around. Not stressing about it though. I'll O when I O. Meanwhile, I'm focusing on getting good workouts in at the gym (along with every other woman in the US, I'm sure...thank you very much New Years). I've had such mediocre workouts for the past few months. My attitude was "well, I'll be pregnant soon, and I'll gain weight, so why push it now..." and yet here I am. Not pregnant and feeling a little fluffy. :haha: One of my goals this cycle is to do 10 minutes of relaxation yoga/meditating every night. I'm starting to think that my stress levels are too high for a little bean to stick.

I hope everyone had a fun night last night! I'm ready to start 2011 with some exciting news!!! :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Oh look at that. I'm CD 14. HA! Just looked at my ticker. :haha:


----------



## Sideways 8

If you're watching one of the many football games on TV today.... ROLL TIDE!!!

:)


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone, and welcome LunaLady!

Rosa I love your idea about relaxation every night. I feel like my stress levels are always up, so may need to start doing something similar myself!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi ladies

A very happy New Year, wishing all of us a :bfp::dust:
Welcome LunaLady 

I'm back home after spending 2 weeks at home with family and friends.
Now on CD 18....my last to cycles were 23 days. 
Let's see what happens this month!
Today I'm doing some domestic chores:iron::laundry:.....not so keen but have to do it.

Talk to you later and enjoy your Sunday:coffee:


----------



## rosababy

Hey, EnglishGirl! Glad to see you on here again. :hugs: CD 18...have you been temping or opk'ing? I am CD...gosh, 15? I have to look at my ticker. So far, no cm, no positive opk, but we're bd'ing every other day. 

I just heard about an herbal supplement called Maca. Anyone else heard of it? It's supposed to balance hormones, lift libido, and is great for fertility (men AND women). I'm wondering if anyone else has heard of it...?


----------



## flyingduster

Hmm, sounds interesting rosababy, but I haven't heard of it so no help!! lol

Ugh, I hate this stage. AF SUCKS! lol! I'm looking forward to her going away for a while!!! haha. Ohh, I know I'll feel just as crappy as my hormones do OTHER stupid things, but I'll still be glad to be rid of AF for a while, I swear! *mutter mutter* Only another day or two though and she'll be gone this time, and FX now I'm temping properly I'll have a really good idea of O and we'll BD at the right time!!! :D


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi Rosababy:hugs:

It's good to be back here! Didn't do a thing, just having fun with
DH:winkwink:
With my parents around I decided to just enjoy all festivities:wine:

As I said before, a BFP for all of us in 2011!


----------



## Sideways 8

hello everyone :) Not much going on here, CD4 though. I'm glad my cycle days are back in the single digits. 

Another one of my friends (well, she's my cousin) just announced she's pregnant with her 3rd child. I'm happy for her because she's lost 4 babies in the last couple of years. That's gotta be hard. But either way, I don't feel any bit of jealousy (yet). I've got some good PMA about this cycle or the next :)

I think some of you ladies are due to announce your :bfp: too!!! Considering how lucky this thread is :)


----------



## Sideways 8

what the crap? they moved my thread to a different part of the forum... oh well :) hope you all have subscriptions!!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, I got back from my parent's house for the holidays, and my good friend (and neighbor) announced her pregnancy, and my cousin (my age, having her 4th) announced hers as well. It's hard to hear all of that sometimes, isn't it? I'm glad you have good feelings about this cycle! I'm actually trying not to get my hopes up, after my major let down of last cycle.

I'm also glad you're on CD 4. Will you be using opks?


----------



## flyingduster

lol sideways, we're doing very similar, I'm also feeling really relaxed and good right now about this cycle! I'm so hoping we can get a BFP, and a sticky one at that! 

Dad & my step mum Janet were telling us the other day about Janets niece; she was pregnant with her first [a girl!] and she was due a couple of weeks before her very good friend was due to have HER first, so all was happy and amazing, she was I think 2 weeks late, and I'm not sure if she was induced or what, but she had her baby... and it was still born. Wow. I mean, I know how utterly totally heartbreaking it'd be to loose a *bean* at "only" a few weeks along, but to carry it for 9 months, be planning it's life and play dates with your best friend and her lil girl etc etc etc... and to be still born. Wow. My heart about broke for her and I don't even know her! :( No one knows were TTC so perhaps they didn't realise how much it's affected me but I can't stop thinking about the poor girl. The whole family! So so so sad.

Sideways, you're on CD4, I'm on CD3, so FX we both O and get a BFP this month! Ooohh, and we can be bump buddies instead of TTC buddies! LMAO! We can do it!!!!!! :D


----------



## kittiecat

glad you have good feelings about this cycle and really hope this is a lucky thread and we all get our :bfp:s xx


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone!

I'm getting annoyed with my monitor now. It must know by month 3 that my cycles are not 28 days, they are 33-36 days at the moment. Yet it still insists on asking for sticks from CD9. This will now be the third month of having to use a whole pack of sticks rather than the 10 that they claim you should use. There's no way I'll have highs in the next 10 days, let alone a peak. I shouldn't moan cos it does tell me my peak days, but it's just costing so much to buy a new pack of sticks every month! Rant over, sorry! Xx


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm getting annoyed with my monitor now. It must know by month 3 that my cycles are not 28 days, they are 33-36 days at the moment. Yet it still insists on asking for sticks from CD9. This will now be the third month of having to use a whole pack of sticks rather than the 10 that they claim you should use. There's no way I'll have highs in the next 10 days, let alone a peak. I shouldn't moan cos it does tell me my peak days, but it's just costing so much to buy a new pack of sticks every month! Rant over, sorry! Xx

Hey MissSazra, I think the monitor is programmed to ask at CD6 or CD9. I know it's annoying though. Do you still use sticks after you get your 1st peak? You can stop testing after the 1st peak cuz it's also programmed to give an automatic 2nd peak followed by a high.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hi Ladies! Just wanted to stop by and tell you all Happy New Year and I am praying for you all to get your :bfp:. This year is going to be great. Sorry I haven't been on lately just been trying to get babies off my mind. Still no :bfp: for me and the "situation" I was in before started up again. I am planning in seeing the doctor soon. So FX for me and hope that I don't have a serious problem. I am trying to stay positive but its hardly working. I have missed you all. I hope you all are doing well. As for the newest women Welcome.


----------



## MissSazra

rducky said:


> MissSazra said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm getting annoyed with my monitor now. It must know by month 3 that my cycles are not 28 days, they are 33-36 days at the moment. Yet it still insists on asking for sticks from CD9. This will now be the third month of having to use a whole pack of sticks rather than the 10 that they claim you should use. There's no way I'll have highs in the next 10 days, let alone a peak. I shouldn't moan cos it does tell me my peak days, but it's just costing so much to buy a new pack of sticks every month! Rant over, sorry! Xx
> 
> Hey MissSazra, I think the monitor is programmed to ask at CD6 or CD9. I know it's annoying though. Do you still use sticks after you get your 1st peak? You can stop testing after the 1st peak cuz it's also programmed to give an automatic 2nd peak followed by a high.Click to expand...

I don't use new sticks after the first peak, but it literally saves me about 3 sticks. Last month I didn't have any left over so had to keep using an old stick anyways! It's so annoying and expensive, but I can't not use it, cos it really helps me! :(


----------



## flyingduster

Miss Sazra, I have NO idea how those machine things work, but can you 'fool' it for the next week by using one stick and giving it that same one stick every day until you're closer to your O? Then you're not wasting lots of sticks, but still giving it what it wants. lol! I really don't know sorry, so perhaps my idea is totally off! LMAO! Sounds like I'm trying to placate a baby! haha!

bbylove! HI!!!!! :hugs: I hope your doctors visit goes well hun, let us know how you go?


----------



## rosababy

I was thinking the same thing, Flying. Can't you just say you got a negative opk that day, and save them for later in the cycle? I don't know how the monitors work, either, though, so maybe I"m way off. :shrug: You would think you'd be able to switch the settings or something!


----------



## Sideways 8

Flying, how awful it must be to have a stillborn :( That's just terrible. My heart is breaking for that poor girl. And, today is CD5 so yippee! And the witch has left so even better! Moving right along.

Rosa in answer to your question, yes ma'am, we will be using OPK's. I got a whole bunch of them about a month or so ago, so I will probably start around CD10. Still not sure if we're going to try SMEP.

and BBy I missed you! Wow I am so sorry to hear that you're bleeding again. Please let us know how the doctor appointment goes. FX for you hon.

Now I have a question for all yall... I have normally been taking my temps at 5:30am which is when I get up to go to work. But, I think I'm going to have to get to work an hour earlier for a little while which means taking temps at 4:30am. Does anyone know how much this will affect my temps?? I'm only on CD5 now so if I start tomorrow hopefully I won't see something too crazy.


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Flying, how awful it must be to have a stillborn :( That's just terrible. My heart is breaking for that poor girl. And, today is CD5 so yippee! And the witch has left so even better! Moving right along.
> 
> Rosa in answer to your question, yes ma'am, we will be using OPK's. I got a whole bunch of them about a month or so ago, so I will probably start around CD10. Still not sure if we're going to try SMEP.
> 
> and BBy I missed you! Wow I am so sorry to hear that you're bleeding again. Please let us know how the doctor appointment goes. FX for you hon.
> 
> Now I have a question for all yall... I have normally been taking my temps at 5:30am which is when I get up to go to work. But, I think I'm going to have to get to work an hour earlier for a little while which means taking temps at 4:30am. Does anyone know how much this will affect my temps?? I'm only on CD5 now so if I start tomorrow hopefully I won't see something too crazy.

Toni W (author of TCOYF) talks about this when she mentions daylight savings time. If the new time falls right around when you think O will happen, she says something like waking up 15-20 minutes earlier for a few days, until your body gets used to it. I, of course, read this the very day of daylight savings time, so it didn't help me. But, if you don't have to start the early time right away, you could do this. If it's not right around O, then I wouldn't worry about it. Your body will get used to it in a few days. Typically when you get up earlier, your temp will be lower than normal.


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, Rosa! I knew someone would know :)

4:30am sucks to be getting up for work. I should be thankful I have a job! Getting to work an hour earlier means 55-hr weeks. Bllaaahhhhh! Sometimes I just want to quit, but, gotta pay the bills somehow. Maybe we'll win the lottery hehehe (yeah right).


----------



## rosababy

I was just thinking that 4:30 is AWFULLY early! Gross! I complain about my job, too, and I always stop and think I'm thankful to have a job. 55 hours a week...that's a lot! :nope:


----------



## rducky

4:30am does suck. I get up at 5am and I find that early enough!


----------



## flyingduster

I'd start waking earlier, even if it's just to take your temp at 4:30 (or perhaps 5. lol!) for now, and go back to sleep for an extra hour! Then when it comes time to having to get UP at 4:30, it won't affect your temps at all cos you've been doing 4:30 temps from the start of this cycle...


----------



## rosababy

Ooh, flying, excellent idea! That's what I do on weekends, anyway. I wake up at normal time, take my temp, and go right back to sleep!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all
Glad to see everyone's spirits are up even with the start of a new work year..

I had to go back a page or two to get caught up on the chatter :)

Flying - I learned that my friend's mom had a stillborn before her two sons were born, it must be absolutely devastating, but luckily it does not affect future fertility or anything..

I can't remember if I mentioned here that my best friend announced her pregnancy just last week (she's due 2 weeks before me)..

Well we've been basically pretending that I am not pregnant and she knows that we've been trying since July.. so I am actually a little surprised at how much she is going on about her pregnancy in front of me and DH (it's not like she's gloating but still) - I would have thought she would feel bad for us and not say much... In fact she called me last night to ask if I would like her leftover pregnancy tests..

If I was still TTC I think I would have been in tears over that, but then I was thinking maybe she can sense that we are not distressed over her news so feels it's ok.. I don't know..

Anyway - I'm already feeling like January is going to be a long month - anyone have any ideas on how to make it more endurable?


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey all!! 4:30am came awfully early, lol but I survived. My temp was 0.2F lower so not too much. As a matter of fact it dipped that low the other day anyway!

rducky, going from nights to days must suck! I'd much rather work night shift. I've always found it easier to stay up late than get up early. I thought you were going to try to work a mid-shift?


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Guys!

Can I join the group?! I see some of you ladies are already pregnant from the beginnign of the post to now and that was only a few months ago! i will have to have the IUI as DH has some issues that we will find out about Friday (sperm count) and I have PSOS we have been TTC for about 12 months and 3 days! So I am getting nervous but hopeful about Friday's meeting. I am pretty sure I will have to take Clomid as well.


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome hopefullywa8tn! Wow, over a year now... I hope you have good news soon!!!
This thread has grown rather a lot since only October hasn't it!!! lol. And so many BFPs in that short space too, there's gotta be something good going on here...! lol

I'm currently consoling my kitty cos she's lost her sister. *sigh* lol! It's happened a few times before; Freyja has gone missing for a night or two, invariably she's turned up again or we've found her in someones garage or basement by door-knocking. Burmese are SO nosey and confident, they'll waltz into someones place like they own it. *facepalm* and our girls are very attached to each other being litter sisters, so Jasmine is stalking around yelling loudly at me to go and find Freyja RIGHT NOW. NOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. lol. You'd think she was a siamese with that voice! Poor kitty. It's late here now, so I'll go door knocking tomorrow to see what we can find, in the mean time I have one incredibly clingy kitty stuck [loudly] to my shoulder. lol


Still feeling happy for this cycle! AF is only very light now, and will be reduced to barely brown spotting tomorrow. Woot!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

flyingduster 
Good luck finding your kitty! I have a little doggy and if I lost him I think I would be crushed so I know how your kitty feels. 

Yes 12 months seems like forever to me, but I read other's journey on this blog and I feel like I can be more patient.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Flying, how awful it must be to have a stillborn :( That's just terrible. My heart is breaking for that poor girl. And, today is CD5 so yippee! And the witch has left so even better! Moving right along.
> 
> Rosa in answer to your question, yes ma'am, we will be using OPK's. I got a whole bunch of them about a month or so ago, so I will probably start around CD10. Still not sure if we're going to try SMEP.
> 
> and BBy I missed you! Wow I am so sorry to hear that you're bleeding again. Please let us know how the doctor appointment goes. FX for you hon.
> 
> Now I have a question for all yall... I have normally been taking my temps at 5:30am which is when I get up to go to work. But, I think I'm going to have to get to work an hour earlier for a little while which means taking temps at 4:30am. Does anyone know how much this will affect my temps?? I'm only on CD5 now so if I start tomorrow hopefully I won't see something too crazy.

I have missed you all too! I missed a lot that was going on here. Lol. But I will definitely keep you all updated on what the doctor says. I am freaking out just a tad. Okay a lot more than a tad but I am trying not to. I just hope that it is nothing serous. I will be absolutely devastated. But I knew I could get some kind of comfort coming back on here. DH has been working ridiculously long hours so can't really confide in him much plus he'll just tell me not to worry and we'll get it all settled once and for all.


----------



## flyingduster

woot, AF is all but gone, only a little brown stuff when I wipe but not enough to go on my panties. Bring on the BD stage!!! My temps are still higher than they were in my last cycle, though I guess I only started temping halfway through my last cycle too so we'll see what my temps do this time.

I added a wee ticker to my sig. I hate loads of tickers, but I keep forgetting what CD I'm on, which really is stupid cos my CD is the same as the date...! lol. 

Still no sign of Freyja, I went walking around the streets before, Jasmine following along telling me all about it the whole way [lol]. I gotta say, it is convenient having two cats almost identical cos I can walk around, with Jasmine coming too [she regularly will go for walks with me and the dogs and will follow for several blocks happily] and ask if anyone has seen a cat that looks exactly like *this one*, but with a black collar. lol! No one is sure they've seen her though, so we'll wait a bit longer I guess. Poor Jasmine is beside herself missing her sister though. Jasmine is very much _my_ cat, and I'd probably be a total mess if SHE went missing, but Freyja is very much DH's cat, and I while I love her, she's not got a hold of my heart like Jasmine does. I'm about as upset about Jasmine being upset as I am about Freyja being missing! My poor wee girls. :(

I'm sure Freyja is fine, she's just gotten locked in someones basement or garage or something. I'm sure....


----------



## SMFirst

I hope you find you cat soon Flying - such stress :(


----------



## rducky

Flying, I hope you find the kitty soon. DH must be upset too...


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome hopefully! This is a lucky thread, and we're glad to have you here! I wish they hadn't moved it from the main TTC forum though. I would love to get more traffic so we can get as many buddies (and therefore support) as possible!

Either way... flying I really hope you find your kitty soon!! Maybe Jasmine's carrying on will convince Freyja to follow her voice and come back to you guys. I would be a wreck if my kitty went missing.

Bby yes please keep us updated on your situation. I would be freaking out too. And, surely you can tell your DH how much this is worrying you. I'm sure he'd understand. But hopefully it is nothing to worry about. FX'd for you hon. :hugs:

Not much new to report on my end. CD6, temps steady, tad brown spotting. Made pancakes for dinner, yumm!!


----------



## flyingduster

thanks guys, still no sign of Freyja... Jasmine's yelling isn't helping much, neither of our cats go far from home at all so the yelling is doing nothing but putting our nerves on edge! lol. Ahh well... I'll do another walk around later... *sigh*

and sideways, this is still in the usual main TTC forum for me! Not sure where it's moved to for you???


----------



## rosababy

flyingduster said:


> thanks guys, still no sign of Freyja... Jasmine's yelling isn't helping much, neither of our cats go far from home at all so the yelling is doing nothing but putting our nerves on edge! lol. Ahh well... I'll do another walk around later... *sigh*
> 
> and sideways, this is still in the usual main TTC forum for me! Not sure where it's moved to for you???

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty, flying. :sad1: I have a dog, and I would be absolutely crushed if she was lost...I feel for you.:hugs:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Well Ladies tomorrow is the big day I get the results from the Dr. on DH's issues and IUI date...wish me luck!


----------



## flyingduster

Oohh, good luck hopefuly! FX for you!

AF has gone totally now, CD7. I didn't O until CD21 last month, and having had similar length cycles lately I don't expect to cycle much before then at all. We'll see I guess!

Still no sign of Freyja. She's microchipped and wearing a collar with a cellphone number on it. We'll see....


----------



## rosababy

Well, ladies, I'm officially in the 2ww. Although, I don't think FF got my O date right. Can you look at it? Look at how low my temp was on CD 17, like an O dip, but CD 18 was not any higher than the previous temps, really. I feel like I O'ed on CD 18, based on how much higher CD 19 was, don't you agree? Whatever. Not like it really matters, but I like to know exactly how many dpo I am, because I'm anal like that. :blush:

I have decided to stop temping (after tomorrow, in order to officially confirm my O date) because every morning in the 2ww, I wake up in panic that my temp will be lower. And if it does dip a little, I spend all day worrying about it, especially as I get closer to the end of my LP. So, I will just enjoy life for 2ww, and TRY not to symptom spot. I know, good luck with that, right?! :nope:


----------



## EnglishGirl

Right....
I could do a HPT but I'm to scared. My DH is going to the shop now and we do the test tomorrow morning if AF still hasn't showed up.....


----------



## rosababy

EnglishGirl said:


> Right....
> I could do a HPT but I'm to scared. My DH is going to the shop now and we do the test tomorrow morning if AF still hasn't showed up.....

FX for you!!!! How many dpo are you? Any symptoms??


----------



## SMFirst

Good luck EnglishGirl :)

Flying - is there an animal shelter there you could notify in case she gets picked up? Or even put up notices around your neighborhood? I feel stressed for you!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi girls. 

Sorry I've been quiet for a couple of days, but was back to work Tuesday and I've been so tired when I get home I can't be bothered to do anything! However, it's kept me nice and busy, so time is going quicker in the countdown to :sex: week as it shall now be referred! lol

Flying-I hope your kitty comes home soon!

English-Good luck for testing tomorrow.

And good luck and :dust: to everyone else! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Aww flying I hope you find your kitty soon! Like SM, I feel stressed for you! :( 
:::heeerrrreeee kitty kitty kitty!!!:::: lol I'm such a dork

Good luck to EnglishGirl! FX'd for you. This is a lucky thread and we could use some more :bfp: around here!

Also good luck to rosa. Let's hope you have a sticky bean. Are you going to test at 14DPO? And, I think that FF got your ovulation date right, based on my limited knowledge of BBT's. But I think you get a temp dip when you ovulate.

Hopefuly, please keep us update. I kind of understand the concept of IUI, but, it's not IVF is it?


----------



## Sideways 8

Ohh... and not much to update on me. Sorry, I'm just in the boring part of my cycle right now! CD8.

I have been on a pancake-craving for the last week or so. Today I tried to make pancakes out of chocolate cake mix batter... didn't work so well LOL. I used the rest of the batter to make an actual cake though, so it didn't go to waste :)


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Sideways! Yes, temps can dip before O. but when it went back up, it was no higher than my other temps, which is why I thought it wasn't really O. The NEXT day was .4 higher, so I thought that was it. Who knows. Either way, we bd'ed enough I hope to catch it. I'm temping tomorrow morning, and then stopping. I"ll wait until AF is due to test. I'm really not good at handling bfns. :cry:


----------



## Sideways 8

oh my lord I am such a goof! I don't know what on earth happened but today is CD11, not CD8!! I have no idea what is going on LOL!! How does someone get 3 days off? Guess I'll start my OPK tomorrow and try to get some :sex: in as well LOL.

And, don't you worry Rosa, hopefully you won't get any more :bfn: And even if you do, you have all of us.


----------



## flyingduster

FREYJA IS HOME!!!! Ohh I knew I was worried, but I wasn't feeling really all *that* worried about her.... I mean she's done it before [gotten locked in somewhere] and been fine, but until I felt the relief when I found her I hadn't realised how worried I'd been!

She was in the neighbours basement. We left a note for the neighbour on the *other* side of us, cos she's been locked in there by the previous owner before (and he let us know that he's checked everywhere and can't find her), but we didn't ask the neighbour on the other side of us yet. The next plan of attack was to do a letter-box drop cos the *most* likely thing to have happened is for her to be locked in somewhere. If anyone had found her, she's wearing a collar with our number on it. If she's lost her collar and been taken to the SPCA [the only place stray cats can be taken to around here] then they have a scanner for her microchip. Same if she's hurt and taken to a vet; all the vets in town have scanners. So it was almost certain she'd been accidentally locked in somewhere. 

I saw the next-door-neighbours kids on the street when I was walking the streets just before, and let them know that Freyja was missing, so one of the girls said she'd go and ask her dad to open the basement so we could look in there, and then piped up and said that her and her mum had reckoned they'd heard a cat, close by and loud. !!! We waited at the bottom of the drive for her dad to come out, and the girl said "THERE!!! Hear that!??" I couldn't hear it, but I went up to one of the grates in the basement wall and called her name.......... "MOUUWWWW!!" FREYJA!!! She says 'mouw', not 'meow'. lol! Pulled out a rock that was blocking up a broken grate and up she popped! FREYJA!!! Ohh girl, you were right next door the entire time. *whew* I loving having confident happy cats, but blimmin heck girl, STOP GOING IN STRANGERS DOORWAYS! lol

She's skinny, it's been 2-3 days at least. She was fat before though so she had some reserves to go on! lol. Her claws are worn way down so she's obviously been scrabbling a lot to get out too. Poor girl!!!! She's scoffed a heap of food but I stopped her after a bit cos she's inclined to eat too much at once and vomit it up *anyway* so don't need her doing that right now! She's now stalking around the back yard, flinching at noises a fair bit but happy nonetheless.
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/cats/IMG_0482.jpg

Jasmine keeps sniffing her and has hissed at her a couple of times, I imagine she smells rather different to usual, but they'll get over that quick enough. Jasmine isn't yelling any more anyway! lol.

lol, she's just come in 'mouw! MOUW! MOUUUWWW!!!', Yes Freyja, we hear you now! She's wriggling around on their bed above my computer monitor now. Ohhhh, I'm just so pleased she's fine!



Thank you all for your thoughts, it means so much when "strangers" all rally around and support you!!! 

I'm CD8 now (haha sideways, maybe you got yourself confused with my days?? LOL!) so nothing to report yet at all on that front... :) I don't care anyway, our kitty is home!!!


----------



## rducky

Flying, I'm so glad the kitty is home! What a relief.

Good luck to all you ladies who are testing soon, and I wish perfect BD timing to all those who are soon to O! :dust:


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> I have been on a pancake-craving for the last week or so. Today I tried to make pancakes out of chocolate cake mix batter... didn't work so well LOL. I used the rest of the batter to make an actual cake though, so it didn't go to waste :)

LOL :)


Flying - I'm so glad you found Freyja! Poor thing. Unfortunately cats don't seem to learn from mistakes too well but hopefully she won't do that again any time soon! Jasmine probably told her off some :)


----------



## flyingduster

thanks guys. I'm just SOOO pleased our baby is back home again... I think if she goes missing again the FIRST thing we'll do is drop a note in for BOTH neighbours, as they are rarely every further away than them anyway. *whew*

Poor Freyja is dead-to-the-world now, utterly totally ZONKED! poor kitty.
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/cats/IMG_0500.jpg

I'm glad she's home NOW, I doubt BD would be as successful if we're both stressing over her! Though I'm not likely to O for another week or two yet. *sigh*. Lets hope timing works out though!!! :)


----------



## rosababy

Flying, I'm so happy you found Freyja!!!! She is CUTE! What a relief. And what a naughty little kitty!!! :winkwink:


----------



## EnglishGirl

Morning :-(

A BFN for me.....
Waiting for AF to show up now.
I'm soooo dissapointed, my poor husband doesn't know what to do.
Luckily I've got my little one to get me through this.
Keep you posted, off for some retail therapy

@Flying, really happy for you Freyja is back
@Rosa,FX for you 

Enjoy your weekend XX


----------



## LunaLady

Sorry about your BFN, EnglishGirl :(

So, I mentioned before that this was DH and I's first month TTC and I was charting and everything.... but then on Jan. 1st I got hit with a terrible stomach bug. I was SO sick. Diarrhea, high fevers, chills, abdominal cramping, headache... oh, it was horrible!!

I'm only just now starting to feel better - but I haven't taken my morning temp in a week now because of the fever and whatnot. 
And, I haven't gotten any kind of eggwhite CM... so I'm wondering if I'm even going to ovulate? Maybe due to the sickness??

I don't know, but I'm now on CD17, so I guess my chances of conceiving this month are pretty much nill. DH and I did :sex: on CD14, so maybe something happened? I can hope...

I'm holding out for my eggwhites, though.... Maybe this is just going to be a long cycle.


----------



## Sideways 8

Good afternoon everyone! Looks like as I type this out, a lot of you are online :)

EnglishGirl, I am so sorry about your bfn. :hugs: :flower: We're here for you, but don't you forget it's not over till the witch shows up.

Flying, hooray that your kitty is home!! She is so pretty, yet so naughty lol. Our kitties are also likely to gorge themselves on food then throw it right up :sick: Either way I have been hoping that you guys would find her soon! Give her a pat on the back for me hehe

Rosa, so you are about 3-4 DPO, when are you going to test?

Luna, oh my goodness I'm sorry you got sick. Oh that sucks!! Glad you're feeling better now. I'm not sure how that can affect your ovulation, but I think it just delays it maybe. 



DH and I got some :sex: in this morning so just in case my body decides to be normal this cycle and ovulate on CD14 or thereabouts, but somehow I doubt it anyway lol. We haven't :sex: in a while anyway so this morning was less about baby-making.. :blush:


----------



## rosababy

Luna, sorry to hear that you're so sick. :sick: I've heard that it can just delay O a few days. I'm sure it'll happen soon! 

English, I'm so sorry about your BFN. It's not over til AF comes, though...we're here for you. :hugs: This is always the worst part of our cycle, isn't it? :nope:

Sideways, according to FF, I am 4 dpo, but I believe I may be only 3. Who knows. I am trying to hold out until AF is due, which will be the 19th I think. I say that now, but wait until 12 dpo, and I'll be like should I test?? :haha: Oh well.


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks for the support, girls :)

I'll just have to see what happens. 

Baby dust all around!!:dust:


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks guys! Sheesh, I thought Jasmine was clingy when Freyja was missing, but Freyja is re-defining the term 'clingy'!! Howling (and I mean HOWWWWLLLLING) when she realises she's alone, insane kneading and licking when she's getting petted (she licks, but our cats aren't kneaders, at _all_) clinging to my ankles as I walk like a needy toddler... lol! But she's fine really, just still bit stressed from it all, but fine... 

CD9 now, and I totally forgot to do my temp this morning! lol.

Englishgirl, I'm so sorry for the BFN, but it *could* be too early still... :hugs:

LunaLady, FX for you that you either are yet to O, or you caught it!!!!!!!

Goodluck RosaBaby, TWW is hard, but GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Morning all!

CD15 for me today and we had our first high on the monitor. I was shocked as we didn't get a high until CD21 last month, although it did go straight to peak the next day. So maybe it will have a few days of highs and then give me the peak like it's supposed to. Nice to feel like we can start a bit earlier though, so it's all good!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sideways 8

Ahh good luck MissSazra!!! I will be praying for you guys!


----------



## rosababy

Good luck, Miss Sazra! Late ovulations are always a drag, because you know your cycle is going to be longer, so early Os are awesome! Get bd'ing!!!


----------



## MissSazra

I still don't think I'll ovulate until the middle of the week as I thought, which will put me in another lengthy cycle, but if it happens sooner then great! 

Will start to do the smiley opk's again this week as well to back up the monitor, and I got so excited by them last month I can't wait! lol

I really hope this is the month. This thread has been so lucky, I know it has to happen soon! Xx


----------



## flyingduster

Oooh, good luck MissSazra!!!!!!!! Thinking of you, and my fingers are crossed. :D


----------



## Sideways 8

Yes definitely good luck to everyone!! Not much happening with me, like I said before, waiting for O is worse than TWW!! But...I've really been in the mood lately :blush: maybe that's a sign? No positive OPK's yet.


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> Yes definitely good luck to everyone!! Not much happening with me, like I said before, waiting for O is worse than TWW!! But...I've really been in the mood lately :blush: maybe that's a sign? No positive OPK's yet.

I would think being in the mood is a great sign - the ancient urge to procreate!


----------



## Sideways 8

I hope so too! Hey SM -- do you have a bump yet? I'd love to see pics! :)


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Yes definitely good luck to everyone!! Not much happening with me, like I said before, waiting for O is worse than TWW!! But...I've really been in the mood lately :blush: maybe that's a sign? No positive OPK's yet.

Increased libido is definitely a sign of O. Go bd!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MissSazra

Morning!

I'm a little worried this morning. I got the peak on the monitor, it did it again just like last month and only gave me one day of highs. This month though we haven't dtd (well until yesterday with the high), but last month, where I ovulated so late we had been doing it anyway to make sure we had done enough. So now I'm panicking that we haven't done enough prior to the peak day. I know it means I'll ovulate tomorrow, but I'm so worried that by dtd again tonight and tomorrow will be too late! My cycles are so screwed up at the moment!


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> I hope so too! Hey SM -- do you have a bump yet? I'd love to see pics! :)

the bump situation is strange.. during the day I find my stomach sticks out a bit but it's squishy like pudge (And definitely not round and cute).. but then at night after dinner it sticks out a lot and does look like a real bump (but too big and due to bloat I'm sure). So I guess it's a transitional time right now. I'll post a pic when it's more consistent :)


----------



## flyingduster

Miss Sazra, DON'T PANIC! There isn't anything more you can do about having done more BD the past week! Remember sperm really only lives for 3 days, so you having done it yesterday, and not ovulating till tomorrow makes it 2 days; so if you'd BD any earlier it probably wouldn't help at all anyway; the BD NOW is what counts hun, don't panic or you'll just worry yourself out of it!! ((hugs))



As for me, O.M.G. I'm *still* feeling shaky. And not for a good reason!!!

I'm not due to O for another week or so yet, but we ended up doing :sex: anyway, so was really just for the enjoyment of it than anything. Annnnyway, halfway through, in missionary, I felt something fall onto my forehead... Ok, now DH sweats, so drips of sweat aren't uncommon at all, but this was definitely not sweat. It was a lump of something. My brain was SOOOOOOoooooo not in the right space to work out something like that though, so the first thoughts was that it was hair [I have long hair, it gets in the way sometimes!] and instantly following that thought was that it was too heavy and 'plopped' more than hair does so I thought it was an earring. 

Now, hubby does wear a single silver ring in one ear, and my mind was envisioning one of my dangly beaded earrings. I KNOW it makes no sense; how could one of my dangly earrings fall from hubby above me, onto my forehead? But my mind wasn't *making* sense cos it threw me off TOTALLY to have something fall on my forehead, I was somewhat preoccupied...! lmao

This was all of a second or two though, and I reach up to feel it. Was fiddling with it between my fingertips and thumb to try and make sense of it while trying not to be distracted cos I was enjoying myself. 

It *felt* a lot like one of my earrings; hard but moveable, had slight weight to it but not really, and was a good inch long... 

I paused fiddling with it for a moment as my mind was firmly starting to wander to figure this thing out.

it _moved_.......!!!

As it fought me and kicked back my mind went into total and utter PANIC. I tossed it and was scrabbling out from under DH within a split second. All of this within 5 seconds of it falling on my head in the first place, so poor DH had noooooooooooo idea what the f*ck was happening as the lights were off and all he knew was that I was suddenly crying and panicing and trying to get away from him. Poor boy thought he'd done something to me and I was in a blind panic and couldn't get away fast enough to tell him what was wrong!

Turned on the light and I was sobbing and trembling and managed to tell him there was something _alive_ and it landed on my face and it _moooovvveeeeddd_.

There weren't any blankets left on the bed by then anyway, so he leapt off and moved pillows around and spotted it there on the bed.... it was a 1/5" weta. He squashed it and flushed it but it left my heart pounding and I was still sobbing for a bit despite never even seeing it.

Have you ever heard of wetas? Look here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weta

I'm NOT scared of wetas. I don't *like* them; they're creepy, but I'm not scared of them. I never even SAW this one to freak at the look of it, it was the _feel_ of it that freaked me out. I think it was also my rather prone, bare state; both mentally and physically, that sent me into a blind panic. I've never been so distraught at something so meesly. But omg my fingers can still feel that *squirm* it did.... 


Sheesh, I'm not sure I wanna BD again! lmao. That _freaked_ me out!


----------



## MissSazra

Eeeep Flying, I just looked at that link (and I have to say it was between fingers that I cautiously looked as I didn't have a clue what one was, I thought it might be a type of spider!) and I think I'd be totally freaked out as well. I nearly had to stop reading your tale when you said that the something moved. I feel for you, as I hate anything creepy crawly!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello everyone. I'll go and read the newest posts in a second, just wanted to let all of you know that it snowed 9" overnight here in Alabama (it NEVER EVER does that EVER!!) and I am stranded in this house, by myself... and my DH is still at his job - he worked nights last night and is stranded there and won't be home until tomorrow morning at the very earliest. I'm going out of my mind here!! We have no snowplows because like I said, it NEVER snows here! So, I could drive, but.... I'm not going to risk slipping and sliding down these hills to go somewhere, besides everywhere is closed today. EVERYTHING, even our military arsenal which is kind of scary when you think about it!!!

I'm so lonely :( :cry:


----------



## Sideways 8

Holy crap flying!!!!!!! It looks like a cross between an ant and a grasshopper!!! Freaky!!!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm at work now waiting on my first dog to arrive, and I realised I'd forgotten to say that our cats regularly bring these guys in [alive] when it's summer and they're out and about a lot. Fun games I guess...! lol! The ones we get around our place only ever get to 1-2 inches long, this one was just over an inch long. *shudder*

And yes, one of the cats had come along at some point, jumped on the bed, and left again, I wouldn't be surprised if they were bringing us this lovely 'present'. UGH! I don't know if it was on DH and fell from his shoulder, or if it was on the bed and jumped onto my face (they jump. A long way!)

UGH.


----------



## rosababy

OMG Flying that is DISGUSTING!!!!!! I would have TOTALLY freaked out. GROSS!!!!!! I clicked on your link but immediately closed the window because I was so grossed out! I'm so sorry this happened to you!!

Sideways, that's a LOT of snow for an area that never gets snow!! Last year, DC got like 24 inches, and we totally did not know how to handle it, either. We were snowed in for days! Well actually, my dh and I are northerners, so we braved the snow, but it didn't matter since all the stores were closed and out of everything! We had like 10 snow days from school!


----------



## SMFirst

Wow Flying that's so gross - I'm not scared of bugs too much either but I think I would freak most at the moving part too! Not a great situation for your DH either, not knowing why you were flying from the bed! Hopefully you can DTD again without bad memories :)

And Sidways - that's pretty wild that you got snow. I don't know much about the states but I would never associate Alabama with snow! That's too bad you and your DH are stranded apart! At least you have us :)

Hopefully it melts or the city gets hold of the situation quick...

Take some pics and share!


----------



## MissSazra

Have just finished watching a show called 'One Born Every Minute' which films real women having babies. It made me well up more than once and may not have been the best programme to watch, but I love it! lol


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra I saw some previews for that show here as well. I haven't watched it yet but childbirth shows make me queasy anyway.

I'm going to try to figure out how to do attachments really quick.... you guys can see some snow pics :)


I'm so bored out of my freaking mind!!! lol. And I miss my husband.
I just caulked all the crown molding in the house, it needed it anyway. I haven't even gotten out and played in the snow yet. Something tells me Pinky (my cat) might not like to go out and play with me.... lol


----------



## Sideways 8

Here are a couple pictures, one last night, and one this morning.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0119a.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 5









DSCN0123a.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> Here are a couple pictures, one last night, and one this morning.

That's a lot of snow! I live in Quebec, and we still haven't had a snowfall like this yet during this winter season. We've been getting about 5cm at a time, but we have been known to get 30cm in one snowfall before.

Flying, I hope you've recovered and can go back to BDing.

MissSazra, just make sure that you BD tonight and tomorrow. The month I got my BFP, my monitor jumped to peak from low on CD19. No high readings at all. Keep your chin up!


----------



## LunaLady

Wow! So much snow!! That's pretty crazy!

We're supposed to get a bit here in Seattle tomorrow, but it's not supposed to last long.

I wish it would positively dump so DH would be snowed in and couldn't go to work :D That would be fun!


----------



## SMFirst

We don't get much snow here but when we do I always find it so pretty (love the pics Sideways) - well, until it turns slushy and dirty :)

That's funny you resorted to caulking!


----------



## rosababy

pretty snow pics, Sideways! Okay, ladies. I'm feeling a little blue. My little brother and his wife had their baby today (their first), and of course I'm thrilled for them, but it's so hard, too. Plus, I'm 13 hours away by car, so there was no way I could get home, and my whole family is there. My dh is gone tonight, and I'm so lonely. My dad called and left a message, saying how much they miss me, and how he was thinking of me, and he knows how hard it must be (my mom and dad know we've been ttc for a while). He said looks forward to when he can sleep on the uncomfortable hospital floor for me, and he knows it will happen soon. So that was so sweet, and now of course, I'm sobbing. 

On a happier note, I have a doctor's appointment (annual pap, general stuff) tomorrow morning, so maybe if I turn the water works up, she'll order some tests for me. Not that it will be that hard...I can't even talk about ttc without tearing up anymore. I'm not even sure if she CAN do any tests for me, since she's not an ob-gyn, just an gp. Who knows.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey rosa, sorry you're feeling blue! I know it can be kind of depressing when pregnancy is all around you. I truly believe that if you talk to the gp you can get something done, especially for peace of mind. I will be keeping you in my thoughts!!


----------



## MissSazra

Good luck with the doctor Rosa, I really hope they can do something for you! Xx


----------



## rosababy

Thank you, Sideways and Miss Sazra. I felt so guilty being so sad, too, because of my brother's new baby. I don't know if I mentioned it, but she has a blocked tube, and he told me that he honestly didn't think they'd ever have kids. He's feeling so blessed, and I'm soooooo happpy for him. Last night was just hard...I was super tired from a long work weekend, dh was gone, and I was feeling sorry for myself. Then, my dad's message...I'm better now. :blush:

I went to the doctor today (my gp), just for an annual physical/pap, but ended up not doing a pap, because I'm in the middle of my luteal phase. I told her I'm sure implantation has not occurred yet, and I'm worried that opening the cervix and rooting around in there might make the little guy not implant...who knows. It was just a concern of mine, and she said normally it should be fine, but she didn't want to do anything to chance conception. She said I might as well get my next vaginal exam with an ob-gyn, and gave me a number of some good docs. Then, I had blood drawn and she's testing all of my hormones. I am so happy! I know it's just a little part of the puzzle, but at least SOMETHING is being done! I should know in 5-7 days...progesterone, testosterone, estrogen, LH, etc. All of the good stuff. Hopefully they'll all come back nice and normal. She made me feel so good, and hopeful, and I'm so happy that she did something to help. She also said that usually, major infertility problems are because of women's troubles. Meaning people that need iui, ivf, etc. I mentioned sperm analysis, and she said that's an easy and quick thing to fix, so if it IS my dh's sperm, it won't be a problem at all. THAT made me feel better, too. :thumbup:


----------



## MissSazra

Evening all!

Well we have done all that we can now (unless we do it again tomorrow for luck, lol) so I am officially in the 2ww again. Still can't help but be worried we didn't do enough, but considering how much we did last month and look where that got us, I'm hoping this might not be such a bad thing!


----------



## rosababy

I'm sure you did it enough. It only takes once! Now, it's time to relax and try not to symptom spot. :haha: LOL! Like that's going to be possible. I'm feeling some cramps now, 7 or 8 dpo. I'm trying to ignore them, but they're definitely there. NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING FOR ME!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck MissSazra!!! :dust: I have my fingers crossed for you!! COME ON BFP!!!!


Rosa that's so good that you got some good reassurance. It felt so good knowing that they have procedures in place for stuff like that -- both for female and male fertility issues. I guess I just like structure!! hehe

Not much going on here, except DH is finally home after a 40-hour shift! wow. I can't imagine. And.. I'm so tired of the snow! lol


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks Sideways!

I will try not to symptom spot Rosa, but I know the slightest thing and I'll be thinking it! lol 
It will be difficult, especially as last night after we'd dtd I told my hubby that I felt a bit achey lower down, he asked if it was normal, and I said I got it from time to time, his response was, 'wow, something you haven't researched, you seem to know about everything else!' heheehe Hadn't realised just how much stuff I'd been quoting at him. Imagine when it does happen, I'll be talking him through the pregnancy day by day in great detail. lol


----------



## EnglishGirl

Booh:cry:

AF showed up today so it's cd1 for me....
I'm sad of course but maybe this means I'm back to my normal 28day cycle!
Let's hope for the best!

Talk soon, parents are here so no privacy;)

Hugs for all of you!!


----------



## rosababy

EnglishGirl, I'm so sorry AF got you. :cry::hugs: But it is nice to be back on a 28 day cycle, so here's hoping your body is getting on a normal routine, and it will be even more ready for a little bean next cycle!!:hugs: 

Sideways, I like to know what's going on, too! I'm very much a planner and a scheduler, which is why I think this process has been so hard for me. IT'S NOT GOING LIKE I PLANNED! All chaos has broken loose. haha!! :haha: Sigh. Oh well. Hopefully I'll get some answers. Or even better, it'll help me relax and it'll just "happen" like everyone promises it will. (Do you ever get sick of hearing that?! I sure do...)

MissSazra, I'm also trying not to symptom spot, but it's so hard! Definitely had cramps yesterday, at 7 dpo, and I felt a little sick when I woke up and after lunch today. Trying to ignore it, and already planning my next fertile time.


----------



## flyingduster

I have a fair bit of EWCM at the mo, but I recall having it around about this time in my other cycles, and then my cycles being longer than expected.... then when I temped last cycle it turned out the EWCM was waaaaayyy off O anyway! So I'm not reading much into it for now, and my temps are still low, but will try to BD some more....

now to get that bloody weta out of my head!


----------



## rosababy

flyingduster said:


> I have a fair bit of EWCM at the mo, but I recall having it around about this time in my other cycles, and then my cycles being longer than expected.... then when I temped last cycle it turned out the EWCM was waaaaayyy off O anyway! So I'm not reading much into it for now, and my temps are still low, but will try to BD some more....
> 
> now to get that bloody weta out of my head!

This cycle, I had ewcm like 4 days before O, which I thought was weird. Last cycle, I had several days of beautiful ewcm :haha: leading up to O, which I believe how it's supposed to be. Who knows. I'm still curious why I had so MUCH ewcm last cycle, and only one day of a little bit this cycle. Makes me think it's not going to happen for us this cycle. Oh well. Good luck getting that weird bug thing out of your head. GROSS!! Maybe you could :sex: somewhere different?


----------



## Sideways 8

EnglishGirl I am so sorry about the :witch: :( :hugs: :hugs: :flower: Maybe hopefully this cycle will be better for you, as you said. Good luck honey, we're all here for you. I know it will happen soon, I just know it will.

Rosa I too get sick of hearing that it'll just happen. That's another reason why I've only told 2 people and even them it's very limited what I tell them.

Luckily for me I don't have to get up at 4:30am anymore, DH says not to worry about working so much overtime to cover the tax bill, which makes me feel better. So now I'm back to getting up at 5:30 which is better but part of me wants a regular 8a-5p job so I can get up as late as 6:30!!! Well, I am definitely glad I am fortunate to have a job anyway. :) Enough rambling, it's time for bed nearly!


----------



## flyingduster

Aww man. Had a wee cry session before... a friend just quietly told me she's 12 weeks pregnant, she's having her first scan on tues... I'm soooooooo happy for her, honest. She's great and she'll make such a good mum and all that... But i had a wee cry anyway; *I* want that!!!!

I was feeling so sorry for myself I told her we're TTC to explain my weird reaction (I was giddy and happy for her, possibly more than is expected... haha!) but told her she's not allowed to tell a soul. She was lovely, said they had been trying too [I had no idea] and it took them 6 months but she knows she's lucky to get preggers fairly quickly. She has some OPKs left over if I want them but I haven't said yes cos not sure if I want to worry about them yet...

Anyway, I'm so happy for her... jealous somewhat, but so so happy for her....

Now, we all need OUR BFPS this month!!!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

flying, i completely understand how you feel. :hugs: This has been happening to me, too. it's so hard because you're happy for your friend, but sad for yourself. we're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

oh my goodness yall, I got my positive OPK! I knew it was coming soon because yesterday's was *kind of* positive, but today's was about as bold as I've ever seen! I first used the IC test, then confirmed with Clearblue Easy Digital and got a smiley face.. and the stick also had 2 distinct dark lines! Now I'm just looking for a temp spike to indicate ovulation. And how weird is that, my cycle is on average 40 days so I would expect ovulation to occur around CD 25 or so but today is CD15!


Flying -- sorry hon. It's all around me too. *sigh* It's ok to have a cry now and then. I just know that this will be our cycle. My cousin is also pregnant with her 3rd, and she's 3 years younger than I. Another cousin's wife is also cooking her third. 

I have to get ready for work but I had to come on here and shout my good news to you all! :)


----------



## sarahDee

HI! im new to babybump and would love to have a ttc buddy.
i had a miscarriage 10/08/10 and have been trying to concieve ever since, every month i get convinced that im pregnant end up taken loads of tests only for my period to turn up, i feel like im going crazy! my boyf says i am! does anyone else get convinced they are pregnant and turns out their not? im wondering if it is to soon after my D and C to concieve?
any advise would be most helpful
thanks sarah xx


----------



## MissSazra

Yay to Sideways for your positive opk! Things are really looking up!

Welcome Sarah, sorry to hear about your mc. This is a wonderful thread with so many lovely ladies offering support.

As for me, I'm 2DPO and I just want this cycle to speed up. I don't think we did enough, but I hate the 2ww it's sooooo long, I just want to test! lol


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello Ladies!!! 

Flying... So glad to hear your kitty is back...

An update about me:
Well I have an appointment on Tuesday... But as of right now the stupid bleeding went away. UGH! I have started taking Iron supplements cause I didn't want something to happen with low iron levels. 

I had the weirdest dream the other night, I went in to my appointment and the doctor decided to do an ultrasound and I found out I was preggo. Then I called DH (cause he wasn't there, my mom was) and told him I had some interesting news but I wouldn't be telling him until he got home. Do any of you think that, that's a sign? 

Well sorry to ramble on and on.


----------



## riggins1017

Hey ladies I thought I would join in on your little thread here and I really need some advice I am REALLY confused. So I am recently off the pills and TTC #1 with my wonder and amazing DH. I couldnt be more excited. But I think I have messed my body all up let me tell you what I have done and then you can give me a little advice! So I have been on BCP for approx 11 years with only a small break about 7 years ago. I had my last period on 12/8/2010 for the next 2 weeks I took approx 3-4 BCP adn then next week I might have taken 4 BCP. I have never in my life messed my pills up that bad however we had a serious illness and death in our family so I was very stressed out and to be honest that was the last thing on my mind at that time. My husband came to me on 1/4/2011 and told me he was ready to TTC yyaaayyyy. So I officially took my last pill on 1/4/2011 however I have had NO breakthrough bleeding and AF hasnt showed up yet and SHES NEVER EVER LATE. I have been cramping and really tired lately so I feel like AF is coming so no sign yet. I took a HPT last night and got a BPN but I expected that really. What do you think? Did you ladies take a while before AF came back??


----------



## MissSazra

I can't be of any help I'm afraid, as I haven't been on the pill for so many years now, but hopefully some of the others will be able to help. Welcome to the thread though, and good luck with tcc!


----------



## riggins1017

Thank you Miss I appreciate you. :) Good luck to you as well


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Riggins
Hope you find this thread useful for all matter of things related to TTC (and other topics too!)

I've read that it can take some people a long time (like months) to regain their period and even then it may take longer to become regular. So don't stress too much but you could always see your doctor if you need more answers.. (and also for medical advice regarding TTC)

Have you started taking folic acid? - in my experience that's the #1 recommendation, to start taking it before you conceive..


----------



## Sideways 8

Welcome SarahDee and Riggins! This is a lucky thread. Lots of us are just beginning our TWW so I'm hoping that the luck is still there.

sarah - sorry about your mc. :flower: I'm not sure about how a D&C affects fertility, I would figure it wouldn't make a huge impact. 

Riggins - not sure if the sporadic BCP routine messed up your cycle, it likely did but doubtfully it messed it up a lot. So many women on this site (including me) have experienced delayed ovulation and other issues for many cycles following the last pill we took. Sometimes it takes your body a good year to get things regular again. My cycles are so weird, the last one was 72 days long and I think it would have been longer had I not gone to the doctor for some help. If you're cramping like you're going to get AF, you're either about to ovulate or get AF maybe. Have you considered using OPK's to pinpoint ovulation?

Bby - I'm so glad to hear that you're going to the doctor. I hope they can find something out for you. And wouldn't it figure that as soon as you make an appointment, the symptoms go away?? I think the same applies when you complain about something with your car and make an appointment with a mechanic.....

Well guys, we're off to...ahem..... :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Bby - I'm so glad to hear that you're going to the doctor. I hope they can find something out for you. And wouldn't it figure that as soon as you make an appointment, the symptoms go away?? I think the same applies when you complain about something with your car and make an appointment with a mechanic.....

I am happy to finally go to the doctor so they can fix me. Haha. But it s just my luck that the bleeding would magically go away. I am a little nervous about the whole thing though. But I am trying not to stress over it. I will keep you updated.... Thanks for the support. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Well... day 2 of very positive OPK's. DH has already given me a heads up that there will not likely be any :sex: tonight because he's wore out from working already, and he won't get off work for another 2 hours. We did :sex: last night and the night before that... do yall think that's enough or should we keep on??


----------



## SMFirst

Give your poor man a break Sideways! ;)

Sounds like you've got a good supply of live sperm in you for one night, and taking a night off will let his supply build up for next time (Sat night?)

I'll advertise again for Preseed - it gave me confidence that the spermies were getting where they needed to go with help from the lubricant :)


----------



## LunaLady

Man, my DH would be simply salivating if we :sex: every night!! Lol!


----------



## Sideways 8

lol I will give him a break then. We've used preseed but only as an external lubricant, although last night I used a lot of it on him and me... maybe it did the trick. The positive OPK came as a big surprise because I didn't notice any EWCM. I had more than normal CM but it wasn't EW, it was more lotiony than anything. But the morning before I got my positive OPK I had to wipe a lot of that crap off! sorry TMI.

Well, if anything we'll go again Saturday night and call it good, then we'll just be in the TWW!


----------



## LunaLady

Sounds good!!

Don't you wish you could just sleep for two weeks? The wait is pretty excruciating!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, this sounds like a promising MUCH shorter cycle for you! I say give your man a break tonight and go tomorrow again. Maybe in the morning? 

I'm in Florida right now (it's FREEZING, and I'm pissed!) with family, so I don't have much time to write back, but I'm still keeping up with everyone's posts. :winkwink:


----------



## SMFirst

Florida is apparantly the only state without snow at the moment, but still the cold temps are not fun (its currently around 50F in Vancouver, so pretty mild! Even our scaredy cat is enjoying being outside right now!)

Best of luck Sideways!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh, good luck sideways!!! Nothing new for me, still waiting... *sigh*


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! 

It's still cold out here, too. I think it'll warm up to the low 40's today to melt the snow or at least get started on it. And Rosa, if I were trying to beat the winter blues by traveling to Florida and have it cold, I'd be mad too! Ahhh Florida. I can't wait to go back. We usually go in late September, if we go this time around it's possible I'll be in my third trimester and probably wouldn't care too much about all that heat. lol

I did end up giving DH a break last night lol. But I was exhausted as well. I woke up in a bad mood too, have been up around 3am because he wouldn't stop snoring!!! And you know the saying "if mamma ain't happy, no one's happy" so...DH isn't too happy with me right now lol. Thank goodness he's at work and maybe I'll just have to pounce on him when he gets home tonight.

Flying, here's to getting this cycle to move along as well. Good luck to everyone in their TWW!!


----------



## SMFirst

> "if mamma ain't happy, no one's happy"

LOL!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone!

I've been trying not to symptom spot as it's so early (4DPO) but I keep getting very mild cramps and sometimes twinges but only on my left side. I really can't ignore the cramps and twinges, co they're just there so I guess it'll be another week or so of symptom spotting! lol


----------



## flyingduster

Good luck Miss Sazra! Symptom spotting is soooo easy to fall into isn't it!!!? Ugh. Good luck!

I'm not due to O for another week yet but I could go earlier... FX we get the timing right, I'm not using OPKs so I'll only know when I O, AFTER the fact when my temps spike! Maybe if this month doesn't work out I'll have to try OPKs. I don't wanna though, cos I want to get preggers THIS month!!!


----------



## MissSazra

I think it's all in my head, cos I don't think we did enough this month, but something's going on, maybe I'm just coming down with something.


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck Miss Sazra :)
Well DH and I BD tonight :thumbup: so I can enter the TWW with peace of mind that we did all we could do. I'm sipping on a Dr. Pepper right now, hope the caffeine isn't counterproductive!!!


----------



## rducky

Good luck to all of the TWW ladies!


----------



## flyingduster

goooood luck sideways!!! Has your temp spiked yet?? I guess it mightn't go up till tomorrow though?? Best of luck anyway!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

flyingduster said:


> goooood luck sideways!!! Has your temp spiked yet?? I guess it mightn't go up till tomorrow though?? Best of luck anyway!!!

Well.. my temp went from 96.76 yesterday to 97.27 today. It's not as high as I would have expected but it's the highest this cycle so far, so we're called today 1DPO! :)


----------



## flyingduster

woot! How exciting to have your temps match the OPKs and to know you're on the right track!!! good luck!!

We BD last night. No recurring nightmares of creepy crawlies, nothing. Just fun. YAY! lol


----------



## MissSazra

I'm so impatient. 5DPO and all I want to do is hurry things along so I can test. I know I shouldn't test early, but am going to wait until next Saturday and test at 11DPO. Work is going really slowly as well at the moment, so it's not helping me one little bit. But then I wonder if it's dragging cos I'm waiting for Saturday. I hope everyone else is ok, and not getting frustrated like me, as I know there's a few of us in the 2ww at the moment!


----------



## Sideways 8

Flying hurray for BD!! and no nasty wetas! yuck! :) Any indication of o yet?

MissSazra I know how you feel. Hold on though! I have 2 weeks before I'll test. Although, Wednesday I get CD21 bloods done so maybe they can tell me then, it would only be 4DPO though so doubt it! If they can't tell then we'll just have to wait it out together. Good luck and FX'd for you! Other than the long wait, how are you? Got any good gut feelings this time?


----------



## MissSazra

I don't want to sound too optimistic or get my hopes up, but I really do feel it this month. I may be totally wrong, and I probably am, but I just feel different this month. Stupid I know, but I guess I'll definitely know in 9 days when AF is due, or maybe next Saturday if I'm very, very lucky!

Good luck to you for getting your bloods done! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, MissSazra! Good luck to you too. As for me I don't really have a gut feeling yet.

Trying not to symptom spot, but these boobies are already swollen. I can't remember if that's a normal ovulation symptom for me or not.


----------



## flyingduster

I had a bit of cramps on my left side today, not sure if it's just me symptom spotting or not, so we'll see if my temps show anything tomorrow.... Oohh I'd love to wake up to a nice high temp tomorrow, cos with having BD late last night it'd cover an O today just perfectly! haha! We'll see though, apart from that mild cramping I haven't had any other O symptoms yet, but then I may not O for another 5 days or so too!!! We'll see...


----------



## flyingduster

just found a really interesting link... Warning, there are somewhat graphic photos of a womans cervix, but it's fascinating! LOL!
https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies. I'm home from Florida, which was FREEZING, btw! We were so excited for some warm, sunny weather, but not so much. :nope: Oh well, it was nice to be away from home for a few days. I'm expecting AF any day now...any minute, really. She's due tomorrow, and I've been having AF cramps for a few days. :cry: All cycle, I was telling myself that I didn't think this was our cycle, but I think I was just thinking that so I wouldn't be disappointed. :shrug: I know I'm not out until AF shows, though, so I have a very small thread of hope...very small.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> And you know the saying "if mamma ain't happy, no one's happy"

That's funny you say that cause that's what my DH always says about me. Haha.


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hey Rosa:hugs:

FX for you it's not af.....during my first pregnancy I had the same symptoms as af....very confusing.
I'm on cd6 and my dh is coming back from a trip today after 11 hours of flying.
He's leaving Friday morning for a trip of 9 days so this month it's not going to happen for us:nope:
I don't know when O will happen and I decided not to focus to much on it.
Last week I was quite upset after I heard about 4 pregnancies close to me, all from baby nr 2.
Apparently it took them al less then 3 months to conceive.....how unfair.

Anyway, for all of you who's in the TWW, good luck!!
All others..COME ON, we can do this!!
Big hugs for all of you and thanks for being such great friends:thumbup:


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, I'm praying this is it for you! Where's that cheerleader icon when you need it?? lol

EnglishGirl, what does your DH do? Or rather, does he travel a lot? Maybe he'll be back right in time for your ovulation. One can only hope right?

Well, I'm starved half to death. Going to heat up a honey ham and maybe steam some broccoli. Trying to eat a little healthier but all I really crave is junk junk junk!! I could totally scarf down some fried chicken or a cheeseburger. I am not thinking those are pregnancy cravings though because I always have weird cravings anyway! 

Temp steady going up though.......


----------



## Sideways 8

flying I've seen that before too. Very interesting! I haven't got the stomach to reach up there and check out my cervix though...lol!!!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Sideways and EnglishGirl. :hugs: I always hear of girls who get cramps and are convinced that AF is coming, but they end up being pregnant. Who knows. Maybe this is what that is, but probably not. I'm really just trying not to set myself up for disappointment, especially after last cycle. I had EVERY symptom in the book, remember that?! Ugh. 

EnglishGirl, sorry to hear that your dh is gone so much! That would be hard during ttc. Is traveling with him an option?:hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

My temp is lower than ever now, so those cramps yesterday weren't O cramps... and so i continue to try keep up the BD and wait for O; due any time in the next 3 days now though, so FX we can muster the energy to BD tonight cos it'll hopefully cover us if we don't get in another lot... hahaha!


----------



## MissSazra

CD7, yawn! Is it the weekend yet so I can test! lol

I'm so impatient and symptom spotting like crazy! hehehe


----------



## LunaLady

AF is supposed to arrive tomorrow or Thursday. I'm pretty crampy and beyond moody today. I'm pissed at the world, it seems. Guess I'm out for this month... :(


----------



## rosababy

Still waiting for AF. She's due today...I've had AF cramps for the past 5 days, but they've gone away in the last few hours. I'm still expecting her...I keep running to the bathroom expecting to see her. If she doesn't come, I'll test in the am. I'm sure she'll show her wicked face, though. How is everyone doing today? We had a snow day!!:happydance:


----------



## MissSazra

I can't wait to hear about your test tomorrow Rosa, could you be our next BFP??? Good luck! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm excited and hoping that we all get our BFP's soon! :dust: for everyone!

Not much going on here, bloodwork tomorrow. I had a very minor cramping today but if it's only 3DPO it's definitely nothing. I'm trying not to symptom spot though!


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra said:


> I can't wait to hear about your test tomorrow Rosa, could you be our next BFP??? Good luck! Xx

Thanks, MissSazra! Don't hold your breath, though...I'm SURE she'll come today, maybe tomorrow. :nope: I've been telling myself all cycle that this is not my cycle, but truth be told, I was just thinking that so I wouldn't be disappointed. I'm trying not to be excited. I will for SURE let you know asap!


----------



## MissSazra

I've told myself all month that we haven't done enough, but these past few days I've gotten more hopeful and I really wish I hadn't cos I know I won't be. But I'll keep everything crossed for you, and really hope you get a fab result!


----------



## rosababy

Oh I forgot to tell you...my doctor called today and said that my results from the blood work they did came back great! They said everything was normal. Very exciting! My dh is calling tomorrow (assuming AF comes) for a sperm analysis. Get this...the doctor's name is Dr. Ball. :haha: LMAO!!!! My dh is getting his balls checked by Dr. Ball!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

rosababy said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you...my doctor called today and said that my results from the blood work they did came back great! They said everything was normal. Very exciting! My dh is calling tomorrow (assuming AF comes) for a sperm analysis. Get this...the doctor's name is Dr. Ball. :haha: LMAO!!!! My dh is getting his balls checked by Dr. Ball!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!

LMAO!!! That is too funny!! Good luck on the SA, and I'm so glad your blood test came back good! It's definitely one less thing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra said:


> I've told myself all month that we haven't done enough, but these past few days I've gotten more hopeful and I really wish I hadn't cos I know I won't be. But I'll keep everything crossed for you, and really hope you get a fab result!

I understand. Sometimes it's easier to expect the worst. Then when AF comes, it's like oh well, I wasn't really expecting it this cycle. It's so hard not to get excited, though. Every time it's like well this could be it...are you CD7 or 7 dpo? Any symptoms? As we speak, my right bb is throbbing. And here I am, NOT symptom spotting. :blush:


----------



## rducky

rosababy said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you...my doctor called today and said that my results from the blood work they did came back great! They said everything was normal. Very exciting! My dh is calling tomorrow (assuming AF comes) for a sperm analysis. Get this...the doctor's name is Dr. Ball. :haha: LMAO!!!! My dh is getting his balls checked by Dr. Ball!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!

I'm LMAO too! That's hilarious!


----------



## MissSazra

rosababy said:


> MissSazra said:
> 
> 
> I've told myself all month that we haven't done enough, but these past few days I've gotten more hopeful and I really wish I hadn't cos I know I won't be. But I'll keep everything crossed for you, and really hope you get a fab result!
> 
> I understand. Sometimes it's easier to expect the worst. Then when AF comes, it's like oh well, I wasn't really expecting it this cycle. It's so hard not to get excited, though. Every time it's like well this could be it...are you CD7 or 7 dpo? Any symptoms? As we speak, my right bb is throbbing. And here I am, NOT symptom spotting. :blush:Click to expand...

I'm 7dpo. I've had sore boobs and not just when I touch them but like all the time, which I hardly ever get. I've had so many mood swings and been feeling so emotional and that's just not me, I don't do emotion! lol On top of all that I've had the dull cramping and twinges, but the twinges have gone now but the cramps come and go every day. I hate waiting!


----------



## rosababy

Oooh, MissSazra! Those symptoms sound great! I've just got cramps, lower back aching, bbs are just starting to get a little tender. That's about it. I've been trying hard not to read into symptoms this cycle, though. Learned that lesson the hard way last cycle. :nope:


----------



## MissSazra

I just wonder if it's all too soon. I know it's not in my head though, as the physical side of it can't be ignored, the emotional stuff might just be in my head, I don't know. I guess because my chances of conceiving are so low I just don't actually believe it will ever happen. Don't know what I'd do if I was, I'd be stunned! lol


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra said:


> I just wonder if it's all too soon. I know it's not in my head though, as the physical side of it can't be ignored, the emotional stuff might just be in my head, I don't know. I guess because my chances of conceiving are so low I just don't actually believe it will ever happen. Don't know what I'd do if I was, I'd be stunned! lol

Why are your chances so low? Have you had tests done? Physical symptoms are definitely not in your head.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi everyone. I'm so sad :(
My other kitty, we may have to give him up soon. This is breaking my heart! He has some special needs, and it's becoming more and more difficult as the years go on for us to take care of him. To put a long story short, he's got an issue where he can't tell when he's got to go to the bathroom. It was just hit or miss, but lately, it's been almost all the time. It's so sad, I feel terrible for him because it can't be comfortable for him. I'd make him an outdoor kitty but, he has no claws and we don't have a fence, and there are a lot of stray dogs and coyotes around here :(

:cry: 

I hope we won't have to put him down. This makes my heart hurt :(


----------



## rosababy

Oh Sideways. I'm so sorry about your kitty. :cry: I've always had pets, and I know how hard it is...:hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

Sorry to hear about your other kitty Sideways. Big hugs! Xx

Rosa, it's not that I know my chances are lower, but with pcos the chances are significantly reduced depending on severity. Now I do have a period every month but whether I ovulate I don't know. Even with peaks on the monitor, apparently pcos can affect it and the results you get. I'm booked to see the gynecologist next month if nothing has happened, so she can see what's going on, as it was 4 years since I was diagnosed with it.


----------



## rosababy

I'm sorry to hear about pcos, MissSazra. :cry: My sis-in law had it, too. I don't know much about it...

bfn for me this morning, ladies. Not sure what's going on...I'm 15 dpo. I guess AF will show today, later than usual. I mean, STARK white. Nothing to even stare at. :cry:


----------



## LunaLady

bfn for me this morning, too. :( CD28. AF should be here... anytime. :cry:


----------



## flyingduster

Awwww guys!!! :hugs: for the BFN, and you all know you ain't out till AF comes along... :hug:

Sideways! Noooo!! :( I'm so sorry hun, I know the guilt and sorrow you must be feeling.... :(

nothing to report from me, I'm on CD20 now, and last month FF reckoned I O'd on CD21 (though *I* think it was CD23...) and with no sign of my temps rising yet I can only hope it'll be in the next day or so....!!! FX! And FX we get a BD or two in before then too; we haven't managed to BD again since the last one, and that won't really be covering me anymore cos it was several days ago...


----------



## LunaLady

FX for you, Flying!!


----------



## Sideways 8

FX for everyone testing. Those with BFN remember you're not out till AF is there :)
:hugs: for the meantime though.

Pinky is doing a little better today, I wish I could just magically run across some magic cure for this. What's worse, none of the local no-kill shelters will take him (or any rumpy cat for that matter...) because they doubt they would be able to adopt him out. So we're having to put ads out there and ask friends and whatnot... or, we can just suffer through this for the rest of his life. I am really needing some prayers for this situation, and I am praying that God will lead me to the right decision for him.

Got my blood drawn today, I guess in a couple days we'll find out what the results are. My temp went up another 0.2F today so I think we're all good, unless the bloodwork shows differently.


----------



## MissSazra

BFN for me but then only 9dpo, so I wasn't expecting a second line anyway. Even with the FRER 'Countdown to Pregnancy' shows the stats, and not many get lines 6 days before, the dip in negatives only really happens at 11 dpo, and that's when I was originally going to test anyway.
So I don't feel down about it yet, will just keep on til the witch or a second line get me!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck MissSazra!! :)

Morning everyone! I should be getting ready for work but here I am on BnB lol. Signs of a true addict....*sigh* :haha:

My temps have been higher every day that I've taken them since ov. Today is 0.3 higher at 98.18. Does that mean anything? Should it be more steady like the pre-ov temps?


----------



## Sideways 8

Anyone heard from Bbylove? How her doctor's appointment went?

Oh yeah, also something I've noticed, my pants (and my panties even) are all really snug to the point of nearly uncomfortable. I weighed myself, didn't put on any weight... could my hips have spread out?? Does that even happen? It's been like this for about 2 months now.


----------



## rosababy

Another bfn for me this morning. Seriously, this is driving me nuts. I'm 16 dpo, no AF. :shrug:


----------



## MissSazra

Hi all. I've changed my gynecologist appointment to 31st January rather than 21st February, as I'm getting so fed up and just want some answers. I originally put it off for the school holidays, but I've decided that my mental health takes priority and I need to sort this before I get too down. So only an 11 day wait rather than a month, yay!


----------



## flyingduster

Aww Rosa! FX it's just weird tests and you're preggers!!!

Yay Miss Sazra; only 11 days to go for an appointment! :D

and sorry Sideways, I really have no idea... haha!

My temps are still low, so I haven't ovulated yet, but it could be today cos I'm on CD21 now!!! DH didn't have the energy last night though which I was a bit bummed about cos was sorta counting on it, but I kept that to myself... lol. Hopefully tonight will still be able to catch it!!! lol!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello Ladies!

Sorry I didn't update you sooner about my appointment the other day. Well my doctor said that everything looks normal from her end and the bleeding could of been all the stress my body is going through with losing my grandparents in the same year, getting married and the whole baby on the brain deal. Haha. I had to get blood work done to check my thyroid (I've gained a lot of weight cause of the grieving.). So I will know soon what the blood work shows. And she says if my pap comes up abnormal she'll order an ultrasound to find out whats wrong. But other than that I am feeling better, the bleeding is still gone and DH and I even :sex: and it didn't come back so I am taking that as a good sign. 

I hope you all are doing well. 

Sideways, I am sorry to hear about your kitty. I have you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, how frustrating. I'm sorry dear. I still have my fingers crossed for you.

Bby, do you think that the bleeding is really due to stress? If so I would think they'd give you some meds for that at least. I do have you in my prayers that you can get better soon. Thanks for the prayers about my kitty too. I am hoping that we can come to the right decision for him.

MissSazra I am glad you got a doc appointment earlier! I think that will make you feel better. I don't know much about PCOS but it sounds like a stressful thing, ugh.


I hope everyone else is doing well. :) :dust: to you all!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Bby, do you think that the bleeding is really due to stress? If so I would think they'd give you some meds for that at least. I do have you in my prayers that you can get better soon. Thanks for the prayers about my kitty too. I am hoping that we can come to the right decision for him

To be honest no, I don't believe that all of the bleeding is due to stress. But who really knows. Haha. I have to wait til next week to find out my results though which kind of sucks. Thank you for having me in your prayers. You are in mine too. :)


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Good luck MissSazra!! :)
> 
> Morning everyone! I should be getting ready for work but here I am on BnB lol. Signs of a true addict....*sigh* :haha:
> 
> My temps have been higher every day that I've taken them since ov. Today is 0.3 higher at 98.18. Does that mean anything? Should it be more steady like the pre-ov temps?

Is your chart on FF so we can see it? What dpo are you? My temps usually go up and stay up for a while, rather than climbing, but you may be entering a triphasic cycle, which is an excellent sign! It's hard to say without seeing it though.

As for me, ladies, I just wiped and saw some pinkness. Two small drops of blood in the toilet. No full blown bleeding yet, but I guess I'm out. What ticks me off the most, is that my period was a few days late, and I am NEVER late. My cycles vary on how many days, but my luteal phase is never longer than 12 or 13 days. I'm 16 dpo today. AND, AF always comes in the morning. I never spot before her, and she always comes in full force, no doubt about it, AF. I spotted 3 hours ago, and haven't seen anything since, which is weird. I'm so ticked at my body right now it's not even funny. All cycle, I was like it's not time this cycle, and I'm okay with it. It won't be this month, but I won't freak out. Sure enough, my period is late for the first time in my life, and I start to get hopeful. Only to be slammed to the ground again. My poor dh is trying so hard to cheer me up, rattling off all the research he is doing on the computer on how low the percentages of infertility is blah blah blah and I finally shut him up by saying "don't you always say statistics don't mean anything to the individual?" Well he left the room and now I feel bad. He was just trying to make me feel better. :cry:


----------



## Sideways 8

aww Rosa I'm so sorry. It does sound like your DH was only trying to make you feel better. I really hope your AF doesn't show up though. Prayers going out to you dear!

I don't have a FF account, I keep up with my chart in Excel (because I'm a geek lol). Here is a screenshot:
 



Attached Files:







BBT chart.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> aww Rosa I'm so sorry. It does sound like your DH was only trying to make you feel better. I really hope your AF doesn't show up though. Prayers going out to you dear!
> 
> I don't have a FF account, I keep up with my chart in Excel (because I'm a geek lol). Here is a screenshot:

Thanks, Sideways. I'm sure she'll show, though. Sigh.

Your chart looks great! I'm sure it'll even out in a day or two. Perfect ovulation spike, though!


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, I thought it was pretty impressive myself! LOL. Last month's chart was all wonky. But, I never ovulated through the whole 72-day ordeal. The "pre-ov" temps were up, down, up, down. Crazy. 

Yall, it is taking every bit of me to keep from eating everything in this house. I just feel like grazing all day. No cravings, not hungry, just want to eat, eat eat! lol


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh Rosa, I HOPE this is just a weird symptom...! But then, if it's not I hope AF gets on with it and you can carry on with the next cycle too!!! 

Sideways I don't really know about the temp thing, cos of course this is only my second cycle temping and I'm still waiting for an O spike myself!! lol

One thing I forgot to say is that I HAVE had a fair bit of CM the past few days. All yesterday was *wet*, like, my panties were damp! I put it as 'watery' on FF, the day before wasn't quite EW, but it was stretchy. Today it's gone from watery to rather creamy/lotion-y and again; enough to mark my panties. FX this is all signs of O coming, and FX we can get a BD in tonight before it's too late... :/


----------



## MissSazra

Sideways 8 said:


> Rosa, I thought it was pretty impressive myself! LOL. Last month's chart was all wonky. But, I never ovulated through the whole 72-day ordeal. The "pre-ov" temps were up, down, up, down. Crazy.
> 
> Yall, it is taking every bit of me to keep from eating everything in this house. I just feel like grazing all day. No cravings, not hungry, just want to eat, eat eat! lol

Now that's what worries me about taking my temp. I've stopped after last month, cos it was up and down all the time, no definite rise, just one day high, next day low which went on all month. So I do wonder if I ovulate. Thank goodness I have the gynecologist in 10 days!


----------



## LunaLady

I've started taking my temp three times in a row right after I get up. I think my thermometer is not very sensitive or something, because I always end up having to take the average of all the temps - they are hardly ever the same. Much good it does me, I'm sure! LOL!


----------



## flyingduster

:una, you're supposed to take your temp BEFORE you get up; stay in bed, crack your eyes open, roll over and grab the thermometer. Don't sit up, don't get up. Just wake up enough to fumble and find the stupid thing and stick it under your tongue. lol!

How much do the three temps vary?


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi Girls

Sorry to hear about your BFN Rosa and Lunalady......
How's your kitty doing today Sideways? Never had pets unfortunately cause I'm allergic:(
MissSazra, good to hear you've got a gyn app in 10 days. Hope it gives you clarity.
You also had a BFN but it was prob to early for a test, when are you testing again?

Today my dh left for a weektrip to Africa. He's an airline pilot and at the moment he's travelling a lot.
I'm on cd10 so I can forget about a baby this month. Next month is a bit better but still not ideal :-(
The only positive thought I've had the last couple off days are hoping for a normal 28day cycle.....

:hugs: to all of you

Anyway, I'm going to enjoy an hour of reading because my little girl is sleeping for a bit!!


----------



## rosababy

EnglishGirl, I'm sorry your dh will be gone during your fertile period. :cry: That sucks. Does that happen a lot? You could always do it the medical way...have the doc stick his :spermy: in you if he's gone a lot. Not romantic, but it would do the job. :shrug:

AF came in full force this morning. :cry: Whatever. On to cycle #9. Never thought I'd be the woman who it took a year to get pregnant. Dh has an appointment for a sperm analysis on the 31st, so that's good. Hopefully we'll get some answers. I hope everyone has a great day! I have 12 college kids and their professor observing me teach all day, so I won't be online until later tonight. :wacko:


----------



## LunaLady

flyingduster said:


> :una, you're supposed to take your temp BEFORE you get up; stay in bed, crack your eyes open, roll over and grab the thermometer. Don't sit up, don't get up. Just wake up enough to fumble and find the stupid thing and stick it under your tongue. lol!
> 
> How much do the three temps vary?

Oh, I don't actually 'get up'; I just meant wake up. My thermometer is on the night stand. The temps vary buy usually a few tenths of a degree. So, like this morning I got 97.1, 97.4 and 97.3. I do each side and the middle. LOL. Is this insanity?? :shrug:


----------



## flyingduster

Luna, that's odd! Mind you, I only take one temp and fall back to sleep so I have no idea if mine does that too! lol!! Mine does do down to 2 decimal places though, and if mine fluctuated like that I'd probably still be inclined to go with the first one cos I've been taking the first one every other day of the month!!! lol!

Woot! :sex: last night... and we BOTH relaxed and enjoyed it for a change! LOL! I am so furiously crossing my fingers now though, I'm on CD22, and no sign of O yet today, but like I said I'm sure I O'd on CD23 last month (looking at my chart) despite what FF reckons!! FX FX FX for O today or tomorrow, and no later!!! lol


----------



## LunaLady

Yeah I think I need to get a better thermometer ;)

FX for your O!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

English Girl, my kitty is actually doing better, but he has his ups and downs. We're still looking for a new home for him, we're just not madly looking. Thanks for asking :) I'm sorry your DH is going to be out of town during your fertile period. :hugs:

Rosa, sorry about AF :( I know it's devastating. At least you know that it's not your fault based on your blood test, hope your DH's SA comes back good too. Keep your chin up hon :hugs: I'll say a prayer for you guys.

Luna, that's crazy about your thermometer! The instructions on mine say to always take the temp from the exact same spot every time. So I always do the underside of my tongue on the right. And mine goes out to 2 decimal places too... maybe it's time you got a new one! But, maybe everyone's temp does that we've just not tried it before (???)

YAY you guys it's the WEEKEND oh I couldn't be happier. I'm ready to go out and eat some good Mexican food. I'm so hungry all the time, there better be a baby in there to explain all this lol :) I'll test on the 29th when AF is due. 8 days to go!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks for the well wishes and hugs, friends. :flower: I had a surprisingly good day, considering AF came. I cried all night last night, so I think I got it out of my system. I had a pretty busy day and my students were extra good, so that definitely helped. :winkwink: 

On the way home, I stopped and picked up some Maca. So, my dh and I will try that this cycle. I was going to add some cough medicine for my cm, but I think I'll stick with one new variable this cycle. So, pre-seed (actually inserting it again this time), Maca, my blood work is great, and a sperm analysis for dh this cycle. I'll keep temping and using opks, and I'm going to try hard to O (as in orgasm) during my fertile days. It's weird, but I seem to O with no problem when there's no way I'm fertile and I have trouble when it's go time. I think it's the pressure or something, but it ticks me off. I know that it makes it even more likely to catch the egg, but for some reason, I get stage fright. LOL!:haha: 

Yummm....MEXICAN FOOD!!!!! I think that's a great idea, Sideways!:happydance:


----------



## EnglishGirl

Goodmorning!

Sorry about AF Rosa :hugs:.....
Today a friend of mine is visiting and she's a gyn and worked at the fertility clinic in Holland, we're both Dutch :)
Of course I'm going to ask her lots of questions about fertility, getting pregnant and what's best to do when it takes a while....maybe she has some good advice, who knows.
Today I'm planning a day out with my dh for my 35th birthday:cake:
Something to look fwd to, so don't have to think to much about this wasted month!
Have a lovely weekend:flower:


----------



## MissSazra

So today is 11dpo, and a bfn, the test couldn't have been more white if it tried, and I looked in every way possible for the faintest of lines! lol But hey, it's still early, so I know I'm still in the running.


----------



## Sideways 8

Happy Birthday English Girl!!!

MissSazra sorry hun but you're right, it's still early!! :)

7DPO today and I'm getting stir-crazy with respect to wanting to test lol. But I'm determined to wait until AF is due!


----------



## rosababy

Morning, ladies! EnglishGirl, happy birthday!!!:cake: You'll have to tell us what your gyn friend says! What cd are you on?

MissSazra, 11 dpo is definitely still early. Don't you hate those stark white lines?! I give myself a headache squinting at the darn test, willing a line to appear. :haha:

Sideways, I'm so glad you o'ed at a normal time this cycle! 7 dpo is when it starts to get annoying to wait, isn't it? Definitely too early to test, though.:winkwink: FX for you, girl!


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks Rosa!! 

I have gotten myself into a cleaning fit today, taking a break right now. I've vacuumed, dusted, finished laundry, did dishes, used the Magic Eraser on all the appliances (baseboards are next!).... wow I never get like this lol.

And Rosa I know what it's like to will a line to appear. I did it for OPK's and for HPT's. lol. Good luck to MissSazra, maybe she won't have to squint for much longer and it'll be a big bright pink line :)

Well time to eat some lunch, then resume this cleaning fit before it fades! Lord knows you don't realize how dirty your house is until you start doing stuff like this, and I don't need to give up cleaning just yet lol
:laundry::dishes::iron::ninja:

haha like the ninja because I'm a cleaning ninja right now :rofl:

:)


----------



## MissSazra

Lol Sideways, I think I'll be squinting at those tests every day until Tuesday and then see if the :witch: rears her ugly head! At least if she shows up I'll only have a 6 day wait until I see the specialist and hopefully it won't be so far into my cycle that she can't help next month.


----------



## flyingduster

Oooo, good luck to all! 

I have a few things going on myself.... I found out hubby was chatting up (and fooling around) with a girl online which threw me into turmoil somewhat... Took me a couple of days to crack and tell him I knew (in a scathing swearing yelling text message cos I could't bring myself to face him without wanting to run away or something) I am looking after a friends house (and cats) while she's away so I holed myself up there and awaited his reply when he got home from work to find the text message...

I know it was only online cos the other girl is overseas... but it doesn't matter it wasn't physical cheating, the trust and honour was still totally shattered.

A long chat on the phone (he guessed where I was and called there) where I was mostly silent and he tried to talk, both of us sobbing our hearts out. Couple of bouts where all I could do was say 'F* you!' and hang up on him and throwing the phone across the room in a fit of despair, only for it to ring again and I answer it to keep talking...

Eventually (after around 3 hours on the phone) we talk through stuff and he comes around to where I am and spend the next few hours talking through more stuff before coming home after midnight and talking for more hours. Went to sleep eventually at around 3am this morning!


Things are.... ok. We've talked through a lot. All our issues are stupidly small!!! Things like the dishes and yard work and not talking to each other enough... Both of us hate our weight and want to loose weight and be healthier; but neither of us had told the other one we felt that way so we were battling alone... together? lol!! Lots of really petty things that when we talked about them we wondered why we hadn't already talked about them. Both of us feeling a lot better working through all that. I still hate what he did, and so does he. The trust will be hard to re-build, but the relationship is still there.


And make-up :sex: was great. LMAO!!!

I did take my temp this morning, but I took it at 6am (normally do 4:30-5am) cos of not going to sleep until around 3am. My temp was above the coverline I have imagined (FF hasn't put one in yet) but not sure if it's cos of the emotion and lack of sleep or later time or if I have already O'd... I guess we'll find out in a few days if my temps go up more tomorrow!

If I HAVE O'd already, then the BD 2 days ago should cover it. If I'm only O'ing today (which was my prediction) then the BD this morning would cover that even better. Actually, the BD this morning could still cover an O from yesterday if the egg was released later in the day and was still viable... 

We'll see, but with this huuugggee emotional rollercoaster right now I'm not sure it's the best environment for an egg to implant so may not be very successful this month even with our better timing!! FX though!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Oh Flying, sending you the hugest hugs! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh my goodness Flying! I can't imagine what you're going through. What a mess! Yes it will definitely be hard to trust him again. I am praying for you guys. Both for your relationship and your (hopefully) soon-to-be sticky bean :)

Had a temp dip today...about 0.5 degrees lower than the highest temp, and 0.3 lower than yesterday's. What does that even mean? May just be a fluke though.


----------



## flyingduster

thanks guys.... :

Sideways, my temp last month was up and down a fair bit, though still above the coverline, so I never really paid a whole lot of attention to it till it dipped way down for AF!

FF reckons I O'd on CD 21 again, and we BD that night, so not sure if anything will have come of that or not.... We'll see, but it means I'm 3DPO now and into the TWW officially! 

AF is due on the 5th, not sure if I'll test before her or not this month.


----------



## MissSazra

So I tested this morning and got another bfn. But for most of this evening, I've been getting mild palpitations, looked it up and apparently it can happen early on in pregnancy. I've had them before, but not for ages, so I know they're not serious, just makes me wonder a little bit more!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, you can come over here to clean!:hangwashing::dishes::laundry::iron: That's what I SHOULD be doing today...and yet here I am. :winkwink: How many dpo are you? Are you close to AF? Could your dip be an implantation dip? It's really hard to not read into every dip. The most important thing is to wait and see the overall pattern at the end of the cycle. I freak out at the little dips, too. 

Flying, hugs to you, friend. I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. I'm glad to hear that you're talking through it, though. Communication sure is important, isn't it? My dh and I have learned to communicate as well (the hard way), and we're getting better at it, but it's still hard sometimes. Sounds like you've bd'ed on the right days...I hope you catch your eggy this month!!! 

Sorry about your bfn this morning, MissSazra. :nope: 12 dpo is still early. Loads of girls don't get their bfps until later. It's not over yet. :hugs: When are you seeing the specialist? How many months have you been ttc?

As for me, CD3. Yawn.


----------



## MissSazra

I'm actually still quite positive about it all, and shall be until AF shows (if she does). I'm seeing the specialist on the 31st, so only a week to wait. This has been our 5th month trying, but since we know I've got problems it seems the logical thing to do, even if it only puts my mind at rest.


----------



## MissSazra

Grrrr. Just went to the toilet and when I wiped there was a light pink tinge to it, and now I'm starting to get mild cramps. I think I'm kidding myself that it could be implantation (although I know it can occur as late as this) but I think the :witch: will have gotten me by the morning. :( Will keep you all updated!


----------



## rosababy

Shoot, MissSazra! I'm sorry you're spotting...it's not over yet though. :hugs: I really hope this is just a symptom for you. At least you have an appointment to look forward to. Sigh. Why does it have to be this hard?!:nope:


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra I hope it's an implantation bleed as well! I have my FX'd for you.

Rosa I am 8DPO today, I guess it could be an implantation dip but who knows. I'm not too worried about it at the moment. :)

We just left Panera Bread... yummy, they have chili now and it's pretty good. With sweet cornbread kind of like Jiffy.

Flying good luck I hope you get a bfp this time around!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ARE TESTING SOON!!!! :)


----------



## rosababy

Ok, so who is all testing soon? 
8 dpo...Sideways, when do you think you'll test? 
We had chili and cornbread tonight, too!


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm testing Saturday.


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> I'm testing Saturday.

Yay! Good luck, Sideways! FX for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## HarliRexx

Just dropping by to say hello! FX'd for everyone testing soon!


----------



## MissSazra

It's really not an implantation bleed. This morning it's slightly heavier and I'm sure by the end of the day she with be here with a vengeance. I guess that's what I get for getting my hopes up even a little bit. Roll on next Monday, this week will go so slowly now.


----------



## rosababy

Oh MissSazra, I'm sorry. :hugs: Can you plan something fun for this week? A mid-week dinner out or a mani/pedi? Date night? Something to look forward to?


----------



## flyingduster

Awww MIss Sazra! :( :hugs:

AF (if she shows) is due on the 4th/5th Feb. Now, the 5th is a sat, and for once it's a saturday that I'm not working or have any plans or anything (woot! A whole 2 day weekend!!!!!!!!!) so I'll keep track of my temps and if they drop on the 3rd/4th/5th then I'll wait out AF, but if AF isn't there and my temp hasn't plummeted, then I've decided I'll test on the morning of the 5th. That way I'll have the whole day to sob away at AF, or the whole day to plan a fun way to tell DH of a BFP when he gets home that afternoon... lol!

I've always tested before AF is due (11DPO onwards) but with taking my temps now I can tell the day before if AF is coming anyway so have time to prepare, so I'm gonna be strong and not test till she's due. I don't think I can wait until she's late though! haha! I also only have one HPT left at the moment, so would prefer to use it wisely rather than use it early and not be sure!


----------



## MissSazra

Well I've survived CD1, actually went very quickly as I was observed all day so I was kinda on edge/nervous about doing my best, so put all other feelings out of my mind. Then we had the most boring meeting after school, and I was sat by a lovely warm radiator.....I nearly fell asleep! lol

Sending lots of luck and :dust: to everyone! Xx


----------



## MissSazra

I'm feeling so frustrated, but I do it to myself. Been watching 'One Born Every Minute' and there's a woman on there who has already got one child. She was in early labour with her second but got sent home to wait it out. She described this as being 'soul destroying' cos she couldn't have her baby there and then. My god, she doesn't know soul destroying. Makes me so angry!

Rant over! lol


----------



## Sideways 8

awww :hugs: Miss Sazra. Maybe that lady on One Born Every Minute went through a lot of trouble TTC as well. I don't know if that would make you feel better or not. Glad your observation went good though! 

Hi Harli!!! :wave: Long time no see. :) How are you doing?


Today... not much... got my first TWW symptom of cramping, temp dipped to 97.5 (.1 lower than yesterday), but still way above my follicular phase temps. Today is 9DPO. Maybe it's something good. But in the meantime I'm just enjoying life.


----------



## rosababy

Good positive attitude, Sideways! Glad you're in a good mood. I really hope this is your cycle. You deserve it. :hugs:

MissSazra, I'm glad the hardest day was relatively easy for you. It helps to have other things going on, and to keep busy. We had a boring teacher meeting, too. :sleep: 

I'm CD 4 today, and AF is finally gone. YESSS!!! Bring on that beautiful ewcm! :haha:


----------



## Sideways 8

Hurray for moving forward, Rosa!! It always feels nice to get on with things.

I'm exhausted. I hate Mondays!! lol Hubby has all this energy. He's all pumped because he's losing all this weight (hey... I think I found it! :wacko:). Maybe I'll go jogging with him when it warms up a bit.


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> Hurray for moving forward, Rosa!! It always feels nice to get on with things.
> 
> I'm exhausted. I hate Mondays!! lol Hubby has all this energy. He's all pumped because he's losing all this weight (hey... I think I found it! :wacko:). Maybe I'll go jogging with him when it warms up a bit.

LMAO!!! You're so funny...you think you found his weight! :haha: Isn't it infuriating how guys lose weight so much easier than us?! I also hate Mondays. My dh has army stuff at night, so I usually get a little lonely, but I watch Bachelor (which he despises), so it's probably better that he's not here. :blush:

And yes it does feel good to get on with a new cycle. Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE to not have to have a new cycle, but it's here, and life is good, and I'm getting on with life. God has a plan for me, and even though it's not happening in MY time doesn't mean it's not going to happen at all. I have to keep reminding myself that, though. I honestly think He's teaching me patience. Okay. Got it, God! :haha:


----------



## Sideways 8

Well you know what they say, don't pray for patience because God will sure test it for you :) lol
I absolutely hate the Bachelor too LOL, isn't this guy on here for a second time or something? Well, I hate anything like chick flicks or other mushy gushy stuff. And no Twilight for that reason! lol (besides vampires aren't supposed to be out during the day!!) But I am hopelessly addicted to Grey's Anatomy and Desperate Housewives, I even got DH addicted to the latter. Do you watch either of those shows?


10DPO and the 2 days of dropping temps are back up to 97.75. Another thing I've noticed is I'm kind of constipated :blush: looks like I'm pooping crayons.... :rofl:

Gotta get ready for work! Everyone have a good day and I'll be back in several hours...


----------



## rosababy

LMAO!!!! Pooping crayons!!!!!! That's hysterical! :haha: Constipation can be a symptom! 10 dpo...not testing before 14?

No desperate houseswives...weren't you just making fun of the Bachelor?! :haha: I am totally addicted to Gray's, though. Dh won't watch that either. He does watch Private Practice with me, though. Not sure how they're that different, but he seems to think so. :shrug:

Yep, God is giving me what I asked for, isn't He?! Be careful what you ask for, I guess. My grandma told me to "Let go, and let God." Brilliant words. It helped me a lot...until my period was 3 days late. AHH!!! Then, I got hopeful, and it was nothing. Another test, I guess. I think I failed. :blush:


----------



## flyingduster

I'm feeling better again... my moods are all over the place though, one minute I'm balling my eyes out from the heart ache of it all, and the next minute I'm all excited about how we're working through it and our future has some hope again....

Annndd... I'm trying SOOOOOOOOOOOOO hard to not get my hopes up about this month, but it's bl00dy difficult!!! LOL! Our timing was the best it's EVER been, still not perfect (trying to remind myself of that) but still better than we've done in the last 3 tries! And I find myself thinking of all sorts of silly things, like; God caused all this crap between us to be dragged up [painfully] to be sorted out NOW, cos perhaps I'm pregnant? Like, maybe there's a reason everything came to a head and burst out right now, cos if it hadn't all done it now and I found out I'm preggers then we could destroy ourselves keeping all the issues tucked away for the sake of the baby?

UGH! I'm trying to not get my hoes up, HONEST!!! Ugh. I'm not doing a very good job of it. lmao



On a good note we ARE working through everything. Because both of us have been feeling so overweight and crappy, but we're now working together again we are having amazing meals and going for walks together and just having a lot more quality time! Last night we made sushi, tonight it's salmon, rice & veges, the night before last was ratatouille... Our fridge is now stocked with more veges than usual (mind your our vegetable garden has always provided fairly well too!) and we've got yoghurt and bananas for snacks/deserts... there's no bags of chips or anything in the house, and we even threw out the icecream!!! lol.


I have hopes again. :)

If I'm not pregnant this time (ooohhhhh I hope I am.... but I'm not hoping TOO much...) then at least our healthier lifestyle will help with conception!!! lol.


10 days to go.


----------



## rosababy

Flying, I'm so glad you're feeling better! I've heard from a lot of women that the ttc process brought them closer to their dh, so maybe THAT'S God's plan. Who knows...but it sounds like you're working through some important things. That's awesome! Good for you, for eating more healthily, too! My dh and I also get a little snarky when we're feeling "fluffy." Exercise definitely makes us feel happier.

I know what you mean on planning :sex: perfectly and still not getting a bfp. It's devastating. That's happened to me 2 cycles now. No explanation. Using opks, temping, so I KNOW I ovulated...bd'ed the day before, day of and day after O (in addition to every other day starting on CD 10, so like 3 times before the 3 day "run"), and still no baby. WTF?! We can not time it any more perfectly!!! Very frustrating.:nope:


----------



## Sideways 8

Yay flying! Glad that you guys are getting better and working through things. And healthier does make you feel better. I have made up my mind that if I'm not pregnant, I'm dieting at the beginning of next cycle, not to lose weight but to eat healthier, though I won't be upset if I lose a pound or two :)

Not so good right now because all I want is KFC...


----------



## HarliRexx

LOL Sideways, not to symptom spot for you or anything, but I was craving fried foods the week before I got my BFP! FX'd!


----------



## Sideways 8

knowing you're from Pittsburgh makes me want some Primanti's too!!


----------



## rducky

Sideways, my first pregnancy symptom was constipation! I really have my fingers crossed for you and all the ladies in this thread.

Flying, I'm glad that you seem to be working things out with DH. It must have been so stressful to deal with all that.

On another note, I'm reading a book about conception and the growth of the baby over 9 months of pregnancy. It's called How Life Begins by Christopher Vaughan. I read that in a cycle where a couple plans BDing at exactly the right time, the chances of getting pregnant are still only 1 in 3! I know how you guys feel about not being able to to time the BDing any more perfectly and then not getting a BFP, but maybe you can take heart in the fact that you're not doing it wrong, there's just that statistical chance...I don't know if it helps, but I sure felt that way in the months before my BFP...like, how can I not be pregnant, we did it at exactly the right time! I think that if I had read that before we started TTC, I would have felt less like a failure everytime I got BFN or AF showed up.

Anyways, I don't know if that's helpful, feel free to tell me to shut up if I'm barking up the wrong tree!

:dust: to all of you. I can't wait for some more BFPs in this thread!


----------



## Sideways 8

rducky I think that really helps me feel better, but... I hope this time around is not that 2 of 3 chances of bfn! I need some of the good luck of this thread to rub off on me!

How are you doing? Do you still keep up with all the others from this thread? I hope I can join your ranks soon! :)

Sitting here watching "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant". Wow... I've seen some of these before but it still amazes me.


----------



## rosababy

Rducky, wow. I did not know that the chances were that low. :nope:That actually does make me feel better, though, so thank you. We have timed it absolutely perfectly, no chance we missed O and bd'ing for 2 cycles in a row now, with no bfp. I was CRUSHED because I was like there must be something wrong with us, then. We are timing it just right. So, yes, that does make me feel better, and less like a failure or like something is medically wrong with us. I just told my dh that, and said so this is our 3rd month of timing it perfectly, which means we'll get pregnant, right?! He's like it doesn't work that way. That's like saying flip a coin two times and you'll get heads once and tails the second time. Crap. Well that's how it SHOULD work! :blush:


----------



## flyingduster

I've heard it was a 25% chance of getting pregnant if all the timing was right and there were no sperm/ovulation problems etc... 25% sounds huge if you're trying NOT to get pregnant, but I'm TRYING! lol. rducky, 1 in 3 sounds much better than 1 in 4 though so I'll go with that idea. hahahaha!

The problem with the 25% idea is that EVERY SINGLE MONTH there is a 25% chance. it's not 25% chance the first time, and 50% the next; it 'resets' to 25% every month, so hence it can take 6 months *easily* and still be very much normal....

I'm telling myself all of this so that I can dull the hopes a little. I will be disappointed if AF comes, but I'm trying to stave off devestation...!!!


wow sideways, I'm SOOOOOOO hoping for you that those are symptoms!!! Oooohh FX!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks flying :hugs:
3 more days till I :test:. Unless AF shows up.


----------



## rosababy

Even though these statistics are a little daunting and depressing, they do help make me feel "normal." Even though it's been 9 months, really only 2 cycles were "perfectly timed." The other months, we bd'ed around O, but probably not enough or I don't know. So, knowing that 25% or 33.666667% makes me feel like okay, it's okay that it's taking this long. :hugs: to everyone. We have another snow day today! Even though there's now snow yet...gotta love states who have 3 snow plows! :haha:


----------



## MissSazra

The thing that gets me about stats and bd-ing at the right time is that there's so many theories to choose from. Do you BD every day to make sure you cover the bases or do you go every other day to improve the quality of his sperm, and then maybe risk missing the ultimate day? It's all such a lottery and I just don't know what to go for this month.


----------



## flyingduster

I've been reading up on it and it really does seem that every-other-day is the best method. I know guys can notice that if they *cough* pleasure themselves, every day, then the volume is down significantly than if they wait a day. And sperm most definitely can last for 2 days, in fact 3 is pretty normal too, though more than 3 is variable. So every other day really does seem to be the best option..... and we'll try it! lol!


Wow, my temp is the highest it's ever been this morning; last month it didn't get this high but it's just leapt up another notch to 98.24.... Soooo hard to not read signs into it isn't it!?! Ugh. lol!!!

6DPO now. One day at a time.

I have an obedience [dog] show this weekend and my good friend is back from a 2 month holiday in France on friday (and will be at the show all weekend as well) so I'll have plenty to distract myself over the weekend and then there'll be less than a week to go! WOOT!


----------



## MissSazra

Just ordered some Pre-seed, think I should give it a go, having heard so many good stories about it.


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra I love PreSeed. DH and I have needed some uh... assistance... in that department since TTC. The only thing about it, is that it's cold! lol


----------



## rosababy

I've also wondered if every day or every other day is best. My dh also said that when he does it every day he notices a HUGE difference in amount, like WAY less on the 2nd or 3rd day. We do it every other day starting on like CD10 or something, and then when I get a positive opk, we do it 3 days in a row. However, that hasn't worked for me the past 2 cycles, so who knows. I figure some of the powerful sperms are still hanging out in there, and it doesn't hurt to have some extras step in last minute. :haha: I think it also depends on if your dh has a sperm mobility or count problem. We'll find that out soon, as my dh has a sperm analysis on Monday. I hope everything goes okay!


----------



## rducky

Sideways 8 said:


> rducky I think that really helps me feel better, but... I hope this time around is not that 2 of 3 chances of bfn! I need some of the good luck of this thread to rub off on me!
> 
> How are you doing? Do you still keep up with all the others from this thread? I hope I can join your ranks soon! :)
> 
> Sitting here watching "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant". Wow... I've seen some of these before but it still amazes me.

I'm glad those stats were a bit useful!

I'm doing pretty well. Had bronchitis at 6 weeks which really took me down for about 3 weeks cuz I couldn't have antibiotics...then the puking started...thankfully I am doing way better now. I've had one appointment with the midwife and one ultrasound which was great. I also got a Doppler at home which I find very reassuring. So far, so good!
HarliRexx is doing well, she's got a cute bump! Sadly, SMfirst is going through a miscarriage, she only found out at around 12 weeks so I'm feeling sad for her right now. It must be so difficult to deal with...

I have my fingers crossed for all you girls who are about to test! Please come join the ranks!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh nooo, let SMFirst know we're thinking of her... wow... :(

I'm so pleased you and HarliRexx are doing well!!! Can't wait to join you guys over there... haha!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Sending out huge hugs and plenty of love to SMFirst. Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Very sad for SM. Many hugs and prayers are going to her. Glad to hear that you all are doing good though :)

12DPO, we're in the last inning. I am starting to get some minor cramping and I sure hope it isn't AF. I would just go ahead and test but if it's bfn then I'd hate to get that double whammy of a bfn then AF. Rather just have AF show up one day if that's how it's got to be!

My temp has gone back up. There is a significant dip in my chart around 7-8DPO or so... can't remember perfectly off the top of my head since I'm at work and the chart is at home.


----------



## rosababy

Rducky, glad to hear that you're doing better!

Many hugs to SM. :cry: Tell her we are thinking of her and we're here for her if she needs us. :hugs:

Sideways, I know what you mean with a double whammy...AF and a bfn. That happened to me last Thursday. I was 3 days late, stupidly decided to take a hpt in the afternoon, and as I was peeing on the stick, I started to spot. I was ticked...AF came AND I wasted an hpt! I hate bfns. :cry: I'd rather AF just show up. 

I really hope your cramps are nothing. Sounds like you could have had an implantation dip! Do you know how long your luteal phase usually is?


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, no... don't really know but I'm guessing about the standard 14 days. This is the first cycle where I've actually pinpointed ovulation, other cycles were mere guesses and of course last cycle it never happened.


----------



## Sideways 8

Just ran across this -- it's off-topic.

https://eatthis.womenshealthmag.com...-diet?cm_mmc=ETNTNL-_-2011_01_27-_-HTML-_-dek

But... I think I could totally get by with this :)


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, I've read that article before!! I actually do drink a small glass of chocolate milk after a lifting workout. It's supposed to be the best post-workout snack...rebuilding muscles and such. Yum!


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh my, chocolate milk sounds so good right now. Only a few more hours before I'm off work and where do you think I'm going, the grocery store LOL.


----------



## flyingduster

sideways, that's awesome! LOL! I've shared it on my facebook page too. lol!

and I'm at 7DPO now, and have had a significant temp dip too.... Actually I took my temp this morning and it was WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY down, like getting close to my pre O temps (97.82)! I was reeeeaally half asleep though, so when that temp woke me up, I quickly took another temp, and it was 98!!?? So thinking about Luna, I took another temp; and sure enough it was smack bang in the middle at 97.93 so I left it at that and went back to sleep. Just for laughs I took my temp again 1.5 hours later while still in bed and it was 98.47!!! So who friggin knows!? I went with the middle of the three at my usual time, which is a decent dip from the last three days, so we'll see I guess... 

FX it's an implantation dip!!! And FX YOURS is too sideways!! Wow, 12DPO, sooo cloooseee!!! You're testing on saturday still? Will that be 14DPO? My fingers are crossed for you that it's a big FFFAAAAAAT positive!! lol. I'll be testing a week later if AF hasn't shown too... :D

YAY for friday! lol. I've even booked my own dog in for a total groom at LAST; she hasn't had 'the works' done for months, it's always been a bit here and a bit there... and she's got around 6+ inches of hair in places so she NEEEDS a groom! lol


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, flying! You have a good dip there, too! Yup, 2 more days till Saturday here. I understand it's already Friday where you are (it's 12:45pm on Thursday here lol). Getting excited! Hoping and praying that AF doesn't rear her ugly head.

Ahh... dog grooming. Six inches of hair! Wow!!

I could go for a good haircut and "the works" as well. I've been wondering if I should take a day off work and spend it in the spa instead. So expensive though :(


----------



## rosababy

Just finished my post-workout chocolate milk. Yummm!!! Kinda makes me wish that article was a post-workout batch of chocolate chip cookies, though. :blush: Kinda defeats the purpose...

You two are so close to testing!!! AND with some nice implantation dips! I can't wait to see what happens!! I'm so bored at CD7. :coffee: Seriously. Not soon enough to start bd'ing (for baby making purposes anyway), not starting opks until next week....no fun ewcm yet. Yawn.


----------



## Sideways 8

I think the TWW between CD1 and ovulation is worse than the real TWW, so I can sympathize, Rosa!!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, I agree. This phase is the most boring!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi ladies

Well I didn't think I could stay away from this site for long.. It's actually more helpful and supportive to be on the site than off it!

I did take a little break, then got really busy at work which was good, then was in the miscarriage support section for some feedback, but now work is under control so I'll be around here again..

I've caught myself up on this thread - best of luck Sidways and Flying for testing!!

Flying I am so sorry for the struggles you and your husband have gone through. I really hope you resolve everything and do everything that's best for both of you..

And for myself, as you've heard, on Jan 17 I learned I had a missed miscarriage (found out at 12 weeks that the baby was only measuring 7 weeks). The doctors will do some tests soon.

Actually I am still in the process of miscarrying naturally but things are progressing. I feel pretty good actually. I only missed a day of work due to having the ultrasound.. I was a little sad for a couple of days but then felt better as the whole thing wasn't a huge shock to me - I had always felt something was not right - I just didn't feel pregnant and had no symptoms..

I've had a few more moments of feeling down in the last few weeks but overall still have a good outlook on trying again. We won't be officially trying for a few months though, and I have already made a promise to myself that TTC won't consume us (not that it did before but I get the impression people get panicky especially after a loss)

One positive thing is how amazing my husband has been through all of this - I was so worried he would be crushed when finding out the news but he has dealt with it well and has supported me, and we are closer for it..


----------



## Sideways 8

That's good, SM. I'm glad that you are feeling a little better. I know it's devastating to lose a pregnancy. We are all here for you however you need us. 
I am surprised they aren't just going to schedule a D & C, but I'm not sure of the protocol for these things. You are definitely in my prayers honey. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

yeah, my doctor right away said they prefer not to do the D&C's here. Maybe because I had already started spotting they figured it would resolve on it's own ? we'll see how it goes..


----------



## flyingduster

haha, I agree, that first TWW is more dragging than the last TWW, though it's worse for me cos I have a THREE week wait initially; I've O'd on CD21 the last two months!! Ugh. Lets hope I won't have to even THINK about that again until wanting to TTC#2 though aey!!?

SM, I'm so pleased you're feeling ok... I can only imagine the sea-saw emotions going on for you both... :hugs:


haha sideways, yeah turns out when I fluffed my dog out that she had rather more than 6 inches of hair... see: https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_0855.jpg LOL!!! Poof!

this is my normal view of her: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5380177826/ ie running around like a lunatic. It was funny seeing her coat all poooooofffy! It's a bit sad when the groomer has to book her own dog in to be groomed though; I'm SOOOOO busy now; booked out for 8 weeks! 

She's looking better now though: https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_0868.jpg

And now bring on a nice weekend working and competing and catching up with a good friend; all keeping my mind off the TWW nicely! LOL!

I've had the odd twinge [cramp??] today, but don't know if it's me symptom spotting or perhaps O, or perhaps just a twinge totally unrelated to O...? lol!

Eeep! In one more week [it's Friday evening here] I'm gonna be a nervous wreak; AF will be due, but she may not have shown up yet and I'll be testing on the saturday morning...!!!

Ohh sideways, I'm thinking of you; so close to testing! FX!!!!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Welcome back SMFirst. I'm so sorry about what's happened, sending you another big hug! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning everyone. No AF yet though my temp did drop a bit today, still above coverline though. I took my temp at 5:30am, but at 4am I got up and got a big drink of cold water because I woke up thirsty. I'm hoping that's the reason for the temp dip, and not AF!! Prayers!!


----------



## rosababy

SM, welcome back. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

Flying, pretty dog! My mom used to show our newfies way back in the day. Lots of work! 

AFM, another freaking snow day. Fun times, but now we have to make them up. SOOO, since I'm still in the wait for O, and not really close to it, we're going to a winery today! (my dh is a teacher too) :happydance::wine: Every time we go, we're like "this could be our last one in a looooong time." Hopefully this time will be!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Oohh flying just saw the pics of you doggy too. How cute! Now she can see hehehe :)

Rosa, yup, I keep telling myself that a good margarita will hit the spot if AF shows up, but then I keep telling myself to not think those things because I might be jinxing myself into getting AF. LOL. Silly I know.


----------



## rosababy

Getting up early can definitely affect your temp, and make it lower. How much lower was it? I've found that if I go to bed really late and get up at the same time, my temp is lower. Last night, I went to bed about 2 hours later than normal and set my alarm for the normal time, and it was a few tenths of a degree lower. I wouldn't worry too much yet.:thumbup:


----------



## Sideways 8

I've attached my chart. Yesterday was 98.11, today is 97.45. 

I read somewhere yesterday that if you drink any fluids 3-4 hours before taking your temp, it could affect your core temp by lowering it a bit, I'm hoping this is what happened!
 



Attached Files:







BBT.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, I think it's fine! Look at how much higher than the coverline it is! Plus, you've had post-o temps that low...and yes, drinking fluids that close to taking temps definitely affect it. It's so frustrating waking up like an hour before and needing to pee or being really thirsty. I just try to fall back asleep. Plus, the indigo light on my alarm isn't working, so I can't even see what time it is!!! I think it's time for a new clock. :shrug:


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh I tell you, I screw myself if I see the time on the clock. I won't be able to go back to sleep. It's so weird... I shouldn't have looked at the clock today when I got up to get something to drink. For some reason I groan internally because I see I only have 1 hour before the alarm goes off so I end up not being able to back to sleep. Most other people I've talked to would rejoice that they get to sleep for one more hour! LOL. NOT ME! How weird. I think I finally did nod back off to sleep because my alarm jolted me awake. I use my cell phone as an alarm though.

Still lots of snow in your area I'm assuming. It got up to 52 here yesterday, and I was actually able to wash my car to get all (well, most) of the crud off of it. Snow makes the roads so nasty.


----------



## rosababy

When I'm not temping (ahhh the good ole' days), I never looked at the clock, because I am also one of those SHOOT I only have an hour left! Now, I'm constantly worried that I'm going to get up like 10 minutes before my alarm and mess up my temp. It's pretty ridiculous, actually. :blush: Yep, still a lot of snow. The main roads are totally fine, but the side roads are still bad. We just don't have enough snow plows out here.:shrug:


----------



## Sideways 8

We have *ZERO* snow plows here, LOL. When we got 9-12 inches on the 10th of this month (weird for Alabama might I say!), it took them nearly a week to use front-end loaders and road-graders to scrap the snow off the roads. But that was only for the highways and main roads. If you lived on a country road, your best bet was to wait for one of the local guys who had tractors to get out there with their boxes and drag the snow off those roads. Or... you could just see how well you could drive on snow and ice, like me LOL.


----------



## rosababy

I'm convinced that Northern Virginia has about 3 snow plows, that we share with DC and Maryland. :haha: Most of our "plows" are Ford F350s driving around, so it takes forEVER to get any of the snow gone here, too. I'm from Northern Illinois, so I'm used to the snow being gone in less than an hour! We never had any snow days up there! However, my dh and I are very glad we have the 4 wheel drive. He digs us out and then goes to Starbucks for me. :blush:


----------



## SMFirst

Flying your puppy is gorgeous :)

Rosababy - that's a nice avatar pic :) It's funny how you can "imagine" how a person looks just through typed messages or like radio announcers.. for some bizarre reason I pictured you to have dark hair :)

(Sideways I have an image of you too in my mind but I would bet it's totally wrong hehe)

Sorry about the snow down in the USA - yesterday it felt like Spring here.. but today it's a little colder..


----------



## Sideways 8

SMFirst said:


> Flying your puppy is gorgeous :)
> 
> Rosababy - that's a nice avatar pic :) It's funny how you can "imagine" how a person looks just through typed messages or like radio announcers.. for some bizarre reason I pictured you to have dark hair :)
> 
> (Sideways I have an image of you too in my mind but I would bet it's totally wrong hehe)
> 
> Sorry about the snow down in the USA - yesterday it felt like Spring here.. but today it's a little colder..

LOL SM. I'd love to hear a description of this image! Then I'll post a pic of me to see how close you were :)

I agree that Rosa's avatar is a good pic! She's very cute!


----------



## SMFirst

Well, I know you mentioned you are fairly petite, so I picture you as being about 5'4, thin, long light brown hair, and I would guess you have brown eyes but maybe you said you had blue eyes...

:)


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow! You're very close :) I should probably hire you as a psychic!!
5'2, thin (except for this bloated pooch on my tummy lol), long dark brown hair, blue eyes. Here is a picture of me and my DH from fall 2008.
 



Attached Files:







Jess and Scott 11-2008 008.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## SMFirst

That's a really nice pic - was that in Alabama? I wouldn't have guessed you get nice fall foliage there (but again I don't know much about that area!)


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks!!

Yes ma'am it's down the road from our house. A really pretty maple tree in someone's yard. These people let anyone take pictures in front of their tree lol. 

We get fall colors for maybe a week. The weather is weird down here. It's either really hot or really cold (ok... Alabamian's definition of really cold aka 30 degrees :haha:).. we don't get much spring temps or fall temps that last for more than a day or so. So most of the trees go from green to brown with some pretty reds/yellows for a few days in between.


----------



## rosababy

Awww, you guys are so sweet! My dh was just like...just be careful, it's still public internet you know...so of course now I"m paranoid. I'll probably switch back to my cardinal pic, but it's so nice to put a face with a name. Sideways, I didn't picture you like that either! You're so CUTE!!!! I love it!!


Speaking of Sideways, no sign of AF yet? :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

Nope, no sign of AF yet. 13DPO is coming to a close in less than 8 hours. We're about to go eat some Italian at a local joint, and I'm about to get all gussied up. It's taking every bit of me to not go ahead and test lol. I'm trying not to get excited. I'm just so nervous, as usual when it's testing time lol.

Thanks for the compliment on the picture. You're very sweet. My eyes are all squinty lol.


----------



## MissSazra

Awww, it's lovely to see you girls. It's so nice to see who you've been talking to!


----------



## rducky

Beautiful pic, Sideways! Hope you have a nice evening out!


----------



## flyingduster

Ooooh sideways, I'm soooo hopeful for you testing! GOOD LUCK!!!

I had a GREAT day at the show today, I got 2nd in obedience with 71.5/75, and I got 2nd in rally-o with 99/100 and a 5th in rally with 98/100. Unfortunately my good friend home from 2 months at France had acute chest pain and was in the emergency room, he's home again now and they say he'll be fine but is on bed rest. He's only 16!!! Bit scary... Anyway, I got a txt from his mum early this morning letting me know, and I went and picked up his dog (another white standard poodle, though unrelated to my girl) on the way to the show and ended up running her in rally-o and getting her title for him!!! So that was neat. Haha, bit gutted I didn't manage the title on my girl, but got it on his, but hey at least I got it on one of them! LOL!

I'm totally shattered tho, it's been 12 hours since I left this morning and I'm just home and gonna go to bed. Another day out there tomorrow but thankfully won't be so late!

Less than one week to go!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

well...

I got my :bfp:!!!!!!
:yipee::headspin:


----------



## EnglishGirl

Woohoo, congratulations!!! Hugs for you!


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks!! Oh my goodness I'm so excited. This definitely explains my appetite and nausea LOL


----------



## MissSazra

Congrats Sideways, that's fab news! Xx


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> well...
> 
> I got my :bfp:!!!!!!
> :yipee::headspin:

SHUT UP!!!!!!!! OOOOOMMMMMMGGGGGG!!!!!! :wohoo::yipee: I am SOOO happy for you!!!!!! Post the pic! We want to see those two beautiful lines!!!!

But Sideways, you're not allowed to leave us, you know. :winkwink: We'd miss you too much. :cry:


----------



## Sideways 8

rosababy said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> well...
> 
> I got my :bfp:!!!!!!
> :yipee::headspin:
> 
> SHUT UP!!!!!!!! OOOOOMMMMMMGGGGGG!!!!!! :wohoo::yipee: I am SOOO happy for you!!!!!! Post the pic! We want to see those two beautiful lines!!!!
> 
> But Sideways, you're not allowed to leave us, you know. :winkwink: We'd miss you too much. :cry:Click to expand...


Thanks!!! 

Girl I am not going anywhere :) I will still hang out here all the time. 

I'll post a picture soon, I want to go get a better pregnancy test like an FRER because all I had in the house was the IC's :)


It's not really settled in yet, that I'm pregnant. It even just feels weird to type those words lol. We're not going to tell anyone till I'm 12 weeks either, so this is wild!! lol

I'm about to go hang out with my bestie. Love yall so much. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

GOOD! I'm glad you'll still be hanging around with us. :hugs: Hopefully we'll all be your bump buddies in a few weeks!!! :happydance: 

Sooo...what did you do differently this cycle? Even though, I know sometimes conceiving is a crap shoot! It still helps to know what works for people.


----------



## flyingduster

OMG! SIDEWAAAAAYYYYSSS!!!! woooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

Soooo happy for you! So so so so so happy!!!!

Now, send some of that baby dust down here, I still have a week to go! haha


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways 8 said:


> well...
> 
> I got my :bfp:!!!!!!
> :yipee::headspin:

WOW!!!! That's so awesome :) Your incredible patience has payed off!!

Yay Sideways :)

I'm glad you'll stick around.. And like Rosa said hopefully we'll all join you soon.

Just try to keep the stress and worry to a minimum - it's always best to talk things out (on here or with your DH)

EDIT: Sorry this is totally nerdy but I just lokoed at the clock and it was 11:11am, and whenever I see that time I always make a wish - so this one was for Sideways to have a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## SMFirst

Flying - glad your dog show went well (sprry your firend is sick though). Get some rest now!


----------



## Sideways 8

You guys are so sweet :)

I don't think I can contribute any one thing, or even a set of things, to getting a bfp this time around. But here's what I did:
--after my Provera-induced cycle, I stopped drinking caffeinated stuff. I don't think this really played into anything I'm just a paranoid freak lol, so don't let that freak you out!
--we used PreSeed everytime we DTD, whether fertile time or not. We've been needing some help in that area ever since coming off the pill. But I would just put a little on him and a little on me. On the day I ovulated I used it internally.
--of course used temps and OPK's to better pinpoint ovulation
--I always stayed in bed at least 15 minutes after DTD so the stuff wouldn't fall out. And... all 3 times we :sex: in my fertile period we finished with me ON TOP. So YES it can happen that way :) I never put my legs in the air, just lied there for the 15 mins.
--prayed and prayed and prayed!!


Now I'm just hoping I'm not already getting nausea, ugh. I ate lunch today then immediately felt sick afterward. Then DH wanted to go get a barbecue sandwich and I went with him since I *had* to get out of this house. I got sick looking at his sandwich. Seems a little early for this to happen and I hope it doesn't get worse.

My best friend just came over and brought me a buttload of candy. She's the only real-life person outside of DH who knows we were TTC, so I had to give her the good news today. She knew I was testing this morning anyway, she must have had a gut feeling to bring me all that candy. She's such a sweetheart. I told DH that I could have married her because she knows me as well as he does lol.


How are the rest of you doing today? I'm treading lightly because I don't want to make any of you feel bad. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

ooohh flying I just saw your dog show post :blush:
How awesome is that! Congrats! And... how is your friend? That's pretty scary. Praying for him!


----------



## rducky

Sideways, I am so happy for you! This is wonderful news!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, we are so happy for you, so please PLEASE do not tread lightly around us. Although, I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling a little sick. :sick: It's so nice that your friend came over to celebrate with you. :happydance: Was your dh so excited too?! Was he there when you tested, or did you get to tell him later? 

Thanks for sharing your tips. Sounds like I'm doing all of the same things, although I haven't cut out caffeine (I only have 1/2 cup coffee with lots of milk a day) or alcohol in my follicular phase (although I've known TONS of women that drank until they got their bfps, and they were fine...they just lived their life)...where was I? Oh ya, so I know it doesn't matter if we're doing the exact same things, (if only that were how this whole process really worked huh?!) but it always makes me hopeful. MAN, I am rambling now. I'm so excited for you!! Have you figured out when your due date would be yet? I've heard there are calculators for that online somewhere...:shrug:


----------



## rducky

Rosa, I didn't cut out caffeine or alcohol while TTC. I was like you and had about a half cup of coffee per day and a few drinks a week (glass of wine here and there), no heavy alcohol use. I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Sideways 8

Yeah I wouldn't worry about it either, the alcohol or caffeine that is. It's weird, I gave up caffeine this whole cycle, but not alcohol during my follicular phase:drunk: so it didn't make much sense now that I look back on it lol. Oh well :)

I'll check up with you ladies later, love yall much!


----------



## flyingduster

I had a wee teary session today, Don't get me wrong Sideways I'm so so so sooooooooooooo happy for you! But spent some of the day at the dog show today with a friend who announced her 14 week pregnancy the other week, and she has a wee bump!! And another at the show [who didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 4 months along] has a huge bump as she's around 6-7 months along now!

But I had a wee teary moment nonetheless. I'm now all of a sudden feeling like this isn't going to be our month after all. My temps are still way down, actually they're down even further now. I'm not feeling ANYTHING, and being around bumps all day just made me think "it'll never happen to me!" so was just feeling bit down about it all there. 

Ohhhh, I KNOW it's very very much possible I AM pregnant, and infact all this emotion might be BECAUSE I'm pregnant. But I'm not "feeling" it, ya know? You know some months you're sure (even though you're not! haha) and others you are sure you're not! I'm currently feeling pretty certain I'm not.

We'll see, AF is due in 5 days, and I'm testing in 6 days if she doesn't show. Just got a week of work to get through...! Ugh!




BUT, on a very happy note, I did REALLY well at the show today, and we WON!!! I've never won my class before, I was soooooooooooo proud of her!!!! The way our system works in NZ, with the very basic class that I'm in, once you have won the class with at LEAST 72 [out of 75] points, twice [so 2x winning with 72+ points] you can never ever go back into the class again. Even with another dog. The next classes up all depend on the dog, and once a dog has 'won out', you can still start a new dog into the lower classes. But not this very very early class; once you 'win out' with your two wins, you're out forever. Lots of people win with LESS than 72 points though, so they're safe to win like that as many times as they want, it's only the 2x wins of 72+ points.


We won with 72 points! We are only allowed one more win like that and I'll be moving up to the next level; for GOOD! Scary! hahahaha!


I'm very very very proud of my girl, she's come a long way seeing I only took her in as an adult a few years ago, she did very well!!!! I even got someone to video it so am putting it on to youtube as I type. lol! :)


----------



## rducky

Congrats on your win, Flying!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP this cycle!


----------



## LunaLady

Sideways - I'm a little late to the party, but I just wanted to say congratulations to you!! Yay!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

flyingduster said:


> I had a wee teary session today, Don't get me wrong Sideways I'm so so so sooooooooooooo happy for you! But spent some of the day at the dog show today with a friend who announced her 14 week pregnancy the other week, and she has a wee bump!! And another at the show [who didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 4 months along] has a huge bump as she's around 6-7 months along now!
> 
> But I had a wee teary moment nonetheless. I'm now all of a sudden feeling like this isn't going to be our month after all. My temps are still way down, actually they're down even further now. I'm not feeling ANYTHING, and being around bumps all day just made me think "it'll never happen to me!" so was just feeling bit down about it all there.
> 
> Ohhhh, I KNOW it's very very much possible I AM pregnant, and infact all this emotion might be BECAUSE I'm pregnant. But I'm not "feeling" it, ya know? You know some months you're sure (even though you're not! haha) and others you are sure you're not! I'm currently feeling pretty certain I'm not.
> 
> We'll see, AF is due in 5 days, and I'm testing in 6 days if she doesn't show. Just got a week of work to get through...! Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, on a very happy note, I did REALLY well at the show today, and we WON!!! I've never won my class before, I was soooooooooooo proud of her!!!! The way our system works in NZ, with the very basic class that I'm in, once you have won the class with at LEAST 72 [out of 75] points, twice [so 2x winning with 72+ points] you can never ever go back into the class again. Even with another dog. The next classes up all depend on the dog, and once a dog has 'won out', you can still start a new dog into the lower classes. But not this very very early class; once you 'win out' with your two wins, you're out forever. Lots of people win with LESS than 72 points though, so they're safe to win like that as many times as they want, it's only the 2x wins of 72+ points.
> 
> 
> We won with 72 points! We are only allowed one more win like that and I'll be moving up to the next level; for GOOD! Scary! hahahaha!
> 
> 
> I'm very very very proud of my girl, she's come a long way seeing I only took her in as an adult a few years ago, she did very well!!!! I even got someone to video it so am putting it on to youtube as I type. lol! :)


flying, you know what? This cycle I wasn't feeling it either. I was totally convinced that I wasn't going to get a bfp this cycle either. I had no symptoms. Sure my breasts were a bit fuller than normal but... I've been gaining 2-3 lbs and I normally get a little swollen breasts right before AF anyway. That's IT. No emotional stuff, no cramps, CM was the same as it always was before AF. So, don't give up!!! The first time I was convinced this ain't happened was the time I got my bfp.

As far as being emotional seeing other pregnant women, I don't think it goes away once you get your bfp, it hasn't for me so far. I see women who are further along than me, like 2nd or 3rd tri, and I find myself jealous still. I don't know if rducky or Harli are like that, though.

And a big fat congrats on the dog show!! Wow how exciting is that! I'm so proud of you!!! We must see a youtube link!


----------



## rosababy

Flying, I agree with Sideways. Many many women have no symptoms, and are convinced that AF is coming when they get their bfp. But I know exactly how you feel. It feels like wherever we go, there are preggo women with cute little bumps, huh?! Or beautiful little babies in tow. It's funny because I'm sure they were there before, but I never noticed them. And of course before that, it was all of the women with huge engagement rings, planning their weddings! It WILL happen for you, girl, and it will be wonderful. I have days where I worry it's never going to happen, too, and it's scary. I don't know if you're religious, but praying really helps me. God has great plans for us, we just have to wait and trust. 

On a happier note, Congrats on your big win!!! I'd love to see a youtube video of your pup! I LOVE dog shows!! My dh and I always joke about showing our dog (which we couldn't because she's fixed, but we mean obedience shows), but she would be like the worst candidate for that. She's well behaved, but I'm pretty sure it's only because she's almost 8 and has finally mellowed out. She's a black lab, and she may as well be a cat, because she doesn't like to be loved, and is very independent. She doesn't fetch and hates the rain...but she's very sweet and we love her. :flower: But I can just see her in obedience like...you want me to do WHAT? Ummm... no thanks as she sits and licks herself. :haha:


----------



## Sideways 8

and flying, I think your chart looks great. :) Good luck and I have my fingers crossed!

rosa, looks like it's getting close to your fertile window right? Good luck girlie!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

haha, thanks guys. My temp is even LOWER this morning!!! :( Still well above the coverline I guess, but.... ugh.

I guess we'll see at the end of the week!!! At least I'm not trying to keep my hopes down now, that was hard last week cos I kept feeling myself soaring away on day dreams and kept trying to keep them under check; I just don't want to be devastated!!! Now I'm as low as anything and I'm trying to remind myself that it could still be ok.... but I don't believe it. Ahhh well. We'll see!!!!


And here is my winning run [remember this is the very very basic level!! All we do is a short heel pattern on lead, repeat it off lead, and do a wee recall!] Also involved, but not on the video, is a 1 min sit stay and a 2 min down stay, which she did perfectly. :D
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwPgNxRWH8M

so proud of her! She comes to work with me, and all our ribbons get displayed at work so I'm looking forward to showing off her new ones, especially her shiney new FIRST PLACE one!!! haha
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_0898.jpg


----------



## HarliRexx

Sideways! OMG! HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Sooooo happy for you! YAY! 

As Rosa said, I was convinced AF was on the way when I got my BFP. I had a couple of odd symptoms... was extremely nauseated as soon as I woke up 10dpo, and was craving fried foods, but I totally felt like AF was on the way.

Flying congrats on your big win! How exciting! I remember years ago I enrolled my Corgi in an obedience class. She was so bad I thought I would have to drop out of the class! But I stuck with it and worked hard during the week training her. At the end of the classes we had to take them through a course, have them do certain things they were trained on, and at the end ribbons were awarded. Would you believe she received the last ribbon... best overall!? I was so happy and proud I cried. I'm sure that's nothing compared to the time and effort you put into your dogs, but I can imagine the feeling of that kind of win! FX'd forr you at testing time!


----------



## flyingduster

haha! So maybe this feeling of being totaly NOT pregnant is the feeling of BEING pregnant? LMAO! 

I do seriously doubt it though, my temps are beyond just an O dip now, they're just going down down doooowwwnn. :(

Luna, I did find out some info though about us getting totally different readings one after another; simply doing oral temps is very inaccurate! Doesn't matter if it's a mm or so to the side, the temp can differ a lot in the mouth!!! Apparently rectal is the best, vaginal is next best... 

I might try it vaginally next cycle to see if I get less of the up&down thing? Maybe I should try taking my temp vaginally tomorrow and see if it really IS still going down down down...? Hmm.


----------



## rosababy

Sideway, yep, CD10! Getting closer! I'm feeling like cm is getting a little wetter down there, but I've only actually SEEN a little creamy cm a few days ago. Still waiting to see some ewcm, but it usually happens a little later. I will start opks tomorrow, I think. Dh gets his sperm analysis tomorrow! :happydance: I think I"m more excited about it than he is! :haha:

Flying, your pup is so cute! I just loved how excited she got after she did the first round! How cute. My dog was the same way in "puppy kindergarten" nose to my side, trit trotting around...but not because she was a good girl, but because she wanted the string cheese I was holding. :haha: Oh well.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways!!! I am so happy for you hun! I hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy! :hugs: Love ya girlie!


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks again everyone. :) 

flying, not sure, you might give it a try. My luteal phase temps went up and down too, it was weird. And I had that big drop on 13DPO I was definitely sure I was out. So hang in there!


----------



## LunaLady

flyingduster said:


> Luna, I did find out some info though about us getting totally different readings one after another; simply doing oral temps is very inaccurate! Doesn't matter if it's a mm or so to the side, the temp can differ a lot in the mouth!!! Apparently rectal is the best, vaginal is next best...
> 
> I might try it vaginally next cycle to see if I get less of the up&down thing? Maybe I should try taking my temp vaginally tomorrow and see if it really IS still going down down down...? Hmm.

Wow, thanks for the info!! I've been really considering doing vaginal. I'm not sure I'd be up for a rectal temp every morning! :haha: But vaginal could be doable. DH is going to give me a weird look when he sees me trying that one out. LOL! :thumbup:


----------



## flyingduster

haha, yeah I'm not sure about vaginal yet... we'll see! Perhaps next cycle I will. Definitely not keen on the rectal thing, but vaginal is apparently pretty good too?? Apparently it's way more consistent, with a much 'smoother' line through the month with the higher consistancy, not mountains and gullys like I get! hahaha!!

Sideways, I just had a really good look at your [last] chart and it's slightly freaky how similar it is to mine so far! haha. I mean, the pattern in the temps is soooo similar; look especially after O; it goes straight up for a few days, levels off for one day, and up again, then drops, levels, drops, drops... Now yours then went back up again, so now I'm really confused and I wonder what mine will do tomorrow...? I need to look at more charts now. haha!

Baah. Who knows!!! I still don't feel it. I'm HOPING, of course I'm hoping... but it's an empty hope! I'm gonna be so nutty on friday, I'm gonna be paranoid about checking to AF, I just know it. *sigh*. I just want SOME definite answer, I'm sick of waiting!!! 35 day cycles suck, so much waiting! 



And thanks for all the comments on our obedience. I really enjoy it! Rosa I had to laugh at the following the food thing! It's how you initially teach them the right position etc, but of course they have to wean off the food cos once you're competing in the ring you can't have any food or toys or anything in the ring with you! (which is why we go nuts and play tug with her lead; it's the closest thing I can have to a toy to be able to reward for her doing well!! And also why we go running out of the ring when we're done; to run to her food as a big reward for doing well. :D


----------



## Sideways 8

I've attached my chart for the full cycle. Hope it helps.


I don't have any dogs, I only have the one kitty. I actually was able to train him to mind me, though it was kind of accidental. He knows a few commands: bed bed, grub grub, go go (yes we say stuff twice lol), green can, lay down, come here, get down, outside, go to your box, etc etc. It blows my mind that a cat would understand stuff like that. He is truly one of a kind :)
 



Attached Files:







BBT chart.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sideways 8

Slow day in here!! Where is everyone??


----------



## flyingduster

haha, I was just thinking that sideways! 

My temp has levelled this morning, so at least it's not going down more....?? Ugh. I'm still way above the coverline though, so I'm relying on that for now to keep me from loosing all hope... But I still am not all that hopeful!!!

I didn't end up trying it vaginally, I didn't THINK I could do it, and sure enough I chickened out. I took my temp orally first so if I stuffed around trying it vaginally it didn't matter. lol!

I have vaginismus, so anything vaginal takes me a min or two to be able to relax and settle myself and insert. I can't just sleepily slide it in!!! I also would have had to sit up to be comfortable enough to do it, which is useless for a basal temp! So looks like I'll be sticking to the inaccurate oral temps!!! LOL


----------



## Sideways 8

Well that's ok flying. I just looked that up earlier this morning anyway, and it said that you should stick with one...ermm... location... throughout your cycle. If you wanted to switch to vaginal you should do it next cycle and stay that way throughout it.
I personally think your chart looks good though! Good luck hon!!


----------



## rosababy

I agree, Flying. I don't think I would feel comfortable with vaginal temping either. Although, I have heard that you should pick one and stick with it, since it's more accurate than switching. 

Another day of ewcm!! :happydance: My dh is currently getting a SA (bless his heart...). I'm like have fun! He was like yeah right, everyone in there knows what I'm doing! I'm like they're used to it, they do this everyday and they don't care. He's like well I don't do this everyday and it's weird!! I was like suck it up. :haha: So that's that. I am trying not to be concerned that I have 2 days of ewcm now, and we haven't :sex: yet, though. My ewcm is so inconsistent from cycle to cycle. Usually, I have one MAYBE two days of it, a few days before I ovulate, but a few cycles ago, I had 4 days of it. I'm starting opks today, so that'll help. This is also WAY earlier than I normally O, so maybe I'll have shorter cycle! (Well, as long as I'm wishing for things, I wish for a 9 month cycle!!) :haha:

So yeah...that's me for today...how is everyone else doing?


----------



## flyingduster

yeah I figured I'd still take my oral temp this morning before trying vaginal anyway, but as it turns out vaginal isn't an option for me with my vaginismus anyway so doesn't matter!!! hahaha! I don't care how unreliable oral is, FF can still pick my O, and I can still see a definite trend, even if it's lots of ups and downs within it! lol.

How are you feeling sideways?? Have you seen a doctor yet? I wanna see a pic of your BFP!!! What is your due date?? I made the mistake of looking up what my due date would be if I'm pregnant now. Terrible idea. LOL!

four more days to go...


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, I'm getting excited for you!! :) Good luck hon!!

One of the first things DH said to me when I showed him the BFP was "yay no jizz in a cup" :rofl: you know that they do it on their own time, but for them to think of doctors and cute nurses *knowing* what they're doing back there... LOL! Can you imagine if you had to bring yourself to orgasm in the middle of a clinic in order to help your partner out with something? I would be mortified! So, bless your DH's heart! 

Your chart looks good, Rosa! FX'd this cycle is it!


flying, I made my 1st appointment, it's on Feb 22. Which is supposed to be the 8-week mark. I put my due date in on an online calculator and got October 6.

And. I promise I will post my bfp on here tonight :) I still haven't bought a "real" HPT yet but meh, what's the use now huh? I'll just take a pic of my IC! hehe... I wonder how long I'll keep it before I decide to throw it in the trash?


----------



## rosababy

No jizz in a cup!! LMAO!!!:rofl: I know my dh was hoping for that, too. Oh well. I would be mortified, too, so I can understand his feeling that way.


----------



## Sideways 8

Ok everyone, go to my journal if you want to see a pic of my bfp :)

I'm fixing to get in the bathtub. That's what I do generally if I'm feeling cold!! And I've been freezing for about a week now. I have extra blankets on the bed too. brrrr


----------



## SMFirst

FYI Sideways - Baths and hot tubs aren't recommended during pregnancy as it raises you core body temp and there's also a (low) risk of bacterial infection... But maybe it's more in later pregnancy..


----------



## flyingduster

what a strong line sideways!!! woohooo!!!!

I realised I'm 11dpo now, which is when I'd tend to test in my past few months... Ugh. Now it's hard to wait! LOL! I just want to KNOW. I don't CARE now if it's a BFN [cos I bet ya it is] I just want to knoooooooooooooowwwww already. haha. But I don't want to waste a test either, so I'm better off waiting. 

I SHOULD actually wait until Sunday to test, as AF is more likely to come along on Saturday, but DH thinks HPT's are a waste of money [he has no idea I've tested every cycle! haha] cos he's certain "you'd know soon enough" anyway. *ugh* And so I want to test on Saturday morning, cos DH works on Saturdays, and for ONCE I have nothing planned that day at ALL! DH gets home mid afternoon, so I can either be wallowing in my own depression at yet another month gone, or I can surprise him with good news when he gets home. lol!


Felt a bit off today, but far too early to be anything to do with pregnancy and most likely to be PMS. *sigh*


----------



## Sideways 8

yeah, SM, I just read that too! Yikes. I think it's the temperature thing they're worried about. As long as the bath water doesn't get warmer than 100 degrees it should be ok. So I from now on will keep a thermometer in the tub with me lol. But I don't think I let the bath water get that hot to begin with, I hate getting in there and my skin gets all red, when you get out it just feels so much colder!

flying, I started feeling weird around 10DPO, so it's not early actually :) I think you should :test: on Saturday too.


----------



## flyingduster

lmao, and I'm feeling crappy about it all cos my temps were low.... they've just pinged right back up to very nearly my O peak! haha. And they're still following a very very similar pattern as yours did sideways [ok, the days and temps are diff, but the PATTERN is very similar]! lol. Though I think I'll cry if I have a big dip right before AF is due like you did!!! As long as on Saturday morning I get a nice high temp then I'll test, but if it's way low I might just wait for AF rather than waste a test...?

12DPO! Omg! Getting CLOSE now!!

Dog training tonight, with my friend who's about 14 weeks along now and has the cutest lil bump.... She's really really really sweet though, and she knows we're TTC [I couldn't help telling her why I was all emotional when she quietly told me about her pregnancy!] and she tried for 6 months before it worked for them... This is only our 4th month trying, and really only the FIRST month where our timing was actually any good and there's a chance! lol!



I'm feeling.... weird. My mood is almost indifferent. I'm excited, but I also don't really 'care'? I feel like it's definitely quite possible I'm pregnant, and I am hoping I am, but I'm still not 'feeeeeeeeeling' it! lol. I'm also quite sure AF could come along too, and have visualised myself wiping red on Saturday morning, taking a big sigh, and feeling a bit down, but being ok with it and planning my next cycle. lol!! I've also visualised doing a HPT and trying desperately to see a second line that isn't there, like on all my other tests, and again taking a deep sigh and being ok with it.

Another month is another month. I have the rest of my life.

though I'd really like to not wait any more... ;)


----------



## Sideways 8

You are getting close, flying!! And, I was like that too, if my temp on 14DPO was low I wasn't going to bother with testing. But it was a nice good 98.11 degrees! Your chart looks awesome!

I know exactly how you feel though girlie. I had moments of indifference too. DH asked me several days ago when I was going to test, and when I told him Saturday he asked me if that was too early. I told him that no, the day of your missed period is just as accurate as the next day and so on, but I just wasn't really feeling like it would be positive anyway. I just wasn't feeling it. (Hell sometimes I still don't lol).


----------



## flyingduster

lol sideways,you're making me think it really could be possible then...? Ugh. Who knows!!! I'm tempted to test just to get it over with! LOL!

When does morning sickness start hitting?? I'm feeling decidably queasy right now. I thought that last month too but as soon as AF hit I realised the 'queasy' feeling was too low and was actually PMS cramps, so I've been quietly paying close attention to WHERE my gut is feeling funny now, and it's right up under my ribs and the back of my throat; basically my stomach feels gross, and it did a few twists before that was definitely my stomach or upper gut, but definitely not lower down in my abdomen...? It's almost a hunger queasy feel but I only just had breakfast 2 hours ago and I never eat between breakfast and lunch cos I'm too busy, I don't even have a morning tea break so it's not that I'm ACTUALLY hungry?? It's also causing me to burp a bit... hmm

ugh! I need to STOP symptom spotting! lol! Once I'm through today I only have to get through two more full days of work...


----------



## Sideways 8

I think morning sickness usually starts around 6 weeks but it can vary for everyone. I've felt queasy on and off since 10DPO though. Just really light queasiness, not enough for me to gag or get that barfin' feelin' LOL! Mine has been more in the form of loss of appetite than anything. Prenatals make it 10 times worse, even if taken with food. Maybe because they're the size of horse pills....


----------



## flyingduster

Oh sheesh, I think I'm crook... :( I'm feeling bit light-headed, and felt totally starving before so gobbled down some lunch and now my stomach is doing flip flops and really growling and churning... Ugh. It's too early for it to be morning sickness! So I think I'm sick. :( I can feel the grumbling it's doing with my hands on my stomach! lol.

I hate being sick. I'd be happy if it WAS morning sickness, cos at least then it'd be for a good thing, but I doubt it. This ammount of churning, this early on, will probably be just a stupid stomach bug.

I haven't felt like throwing up, but then I haven't thrown up, even with tummy bugs, since I was in kindergarten! I can gag on foods, but I haven't actually thrown up in so many years, I don't think I've even thrown up at all as a teenager! If I get a tummy bug, it goes at the other end... LOL


Just what I need; to be sick AND have AF come along!!! Lets hope this bug doens't last long and isn't too bad, cos I can't take time off work really and I hate working when I feel like crap.


----------



## rosababy

Oh no, Flying! I hope you feel better. :hugs: Some women do get morning sickness right away, though. You're not out yet!


----------



## flyingduster

ugh, no, I was crook. Hubby was too! Must have been something we ate, cos we both had foul guts all day. At least it's not MS so soon!!! lol! I'm happy to have MS, only cos it means I'm pregnant, but sheesh, right from 3.5 weeks?? I hope not! LOL!

And my temp went up MORE this morning, and it matches my O peak now! Woooot! Now, for it to STAAAAY there. lol. I still have two more temps to take before AF is due on Saturday, so please please please, lets hope there's a lil implanted egg in there that will stay happy and keep my temps UPPP! 

If I get a dip tomorrow like you did sideways I think I'll cry! I don't care if you still got a BFP, a dip like that will be enough to throw me for a loop.... Last month I dipped right down TO my coverline [slightly above, but only just] the morning AF turned up, so if my temp is anywhere below 36.4 then I'm going to NOT temp. My coverline is at 36.26, but I haven't had a temp below 36.4 since my O peak, even my huge [implantation?] dip didn't go that low. So 36.4 is my mental cut off point... I'm convincing myself of that now so that I might hold to it! LOL!

Yesterday was a really hard day to get through. I was starting to think maybe it WAS morning sickness, and if it was I really wanted to test. Cos surely if there's enough hormones in my system to make me feel sick, there's enough to trigger a HPT too. So then I started planning all sorts of excuses for testing early, and I thought of going and buying another test regardless so that I would have two and could 'waste' one.... Ugh. My mind was really hard to deal with! LOL! 

Lets hope today my gut will stay settled and my mind won't start thinking up crazy ideas. I SAID I'd wait until Saturday. Therefore I WILL wait until Saturday!!! I have to stick to my own word... I have to... ugh. LOL

I've already been to the toilet this morning, so I can get through today without testing [I'm telling myself if I want to test it HAS to be FMU. Don't tell me it doesn't have to be, I have to believe it or I'll go mad!] And if I can get through today, then I can get through tomorrow, cos by tomorrow I'll only have the one day to get through! convoluted? Yes. If it gets me through to Saturday then I don't care. heh.


FX my temps stay high.


----------



## rosababy

Flying I'm so sorry you're so sick! Gross! :sick: On a positive note, your chart looks AWESOME! :happydance: FX that it stays that way! How long is your luteal phase usually? Test tomorrow!!


----------



## flyingduster

well this is only my second month charting so I was never 100% sure before, but it was on 15 DPO that AF showed last month, and Saturday will be 15 DPO... I only have ONE test, and I'd rather not buy more if I can help it. I figure my temps will tell me if AF is coming, and then I can decide if I'll test or not? I guess if my temp is still way up tomorrow morning I might be tempted to test then... LOL! Ohh man, now I'm thinking of other options again! I really should just stick to my first choice which was to wait till Saturday! lol.

I have the day off on Saturday too, which was another reason I wanted to wait. I have to work on Friday, so if I test tomorrow [friday] then I'll have to go to work no matter what my mood is about the result! At least if I test on Sat, I can do what I want for the rest of the day! lol


----------



## Sideways 8

Flying I was going round and round about testing early too. Especially after I sent my husband for cheeseburgers and chocolate milk on 12DPO. But I stuck to my guns and glad I did. You'll be fine, even if you have to lie to yourself that only FMU will work (lol, which is exactly what I did :haha:)



I feel like poo, I put in my journal the crap I'm going through with DH. I have begged DH's parents to take in my kitty, even if it's for a little while. I haven't heard from them in a bit so I'm sure they're talking it over. They are animal lovers like me. In the meantime, I'm going into home-improvement mode, and DH can't stop me. Neener neener neener!! LOL


----------



## flyingduster

I saw that in your journal sideways... ((hugs)) for the issues! Marriage can be hard hu... 

I think you should definitely just get it done! Get it doen now, before bubs comes along and money starts getting tighter than ever and other priorities take over! You had a deal, so stick with it; even if he's not. lol! GOOD LUCK!


I'm at work now. I'm still convincing myself to stick with testing on saturday. I'm determined... Sat is the best day for me to test, as long as my temps are high.


----------



## Sideways 8

I know. I told him I'd pay for it and he wouldn't have to worry about it. I have the money in my savings, I might as well just get it done. And I might just do that.

Thanks for the support everyone :)


----------



## rducky

Flying, resist testing until Saturday...I waited until 15DPO to test. I don't know about you, but I hated seeing only one line.


----------



## rosababy

Boat loads of ewcm, but no positive opk yet. Hmmm...:shrug: I mean, it's way early, since I usually O on CD17 or later. (Only one time was CD15 and it caught me by surprise!) But I've had so much ewcm, that I assumed the +opk would be today and O would be tomorrow. Sigh. Still waiting. Bd'ing, of course! :winkwink:


----------



## SMFirst

I tested at 11DPO and only saw a faint BFP, so I ended up testing on the next few days and only really believed the result when I saw a dark line at like 15DPO, so I would recommend waiting and save your money :)


----------



## flyingduster

Yup, I haven't been having the head-games going on with myself today, I'm quite happy to wait until saturday (15DPO) cos the whole idea of wasting a test puts me off wanting to test any sooner! If it's faint or inconclusive or even negative, I'll have "wasted" the test when I could have just waited a couple more days! Either I'll have a low temp and AF will get me, or I'll have a high temp and I'll test. We'll see on Saturday!!!! :D

Rosa, I got EWCM at odd times too, no where near where my O was once I started temping and could see when I actually O'd!!! Turns out the CM isn't such an accurate predictor that I thought it was... lol


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, get your lovin's anyway! lol
I know everyone says to NOT use FMU with OPK's but I did. And I got positives. And I got pregnant :) Maybe you could try that, go to testing twice a day, once with FMU and another later on in the day if that makes you comfortable. Are you using IC's?


----------



## rosababy

Okay what are IC's? I use First Response. I sometimes use FMU, but only when it's fading in and I still didn't get a + the night before. Then, I get positives. I'll let it fade in a little and test more often. We're dtd tonight, though! Gotta get it while this great ewcm is in town! :haha:


----------



## flyingduster

I've gotten through almost all of Thursday! It's getting on to dinner time now and I haven't had stupid mad thoughts all day about testing etc!! haha. Ok, I did a little this morning, but then I was too busy with other things to even THINK about it until I was in the car driving home. :D

Me and hubby are sitting here, both on our respective computers, chatting about our day and how we're enjoying our food and exercise together etc, and I dropped in that I weighed myself this morning and I've lost 5kg (11lb) since we have been eating better! I've cut my portion sizes down in all respects, and been eating better in general with less crap. I've also been FEELING better, that emotional baggage has lifted. Haven't really gotten into any extra exercise at all, just eating better. :D

The other thing we're talking about is WHY we want to eat better and be healthier, and his first words were that his main motivation for sticking to this is that he wants to be a fitter healthier dad... Awwww! I just want to be a fitter healthier ME, and of course I want to be a mum so I'll be a fitter healthier mum too... haha. He mentioned that it'll also help our fertility being healthier...

He has NO idea that I think I might just be pregnant. He knows it's possible cos our timing wasn't bad at all, but he also knows that it's not necessarily that easy either. And he has no idea about what my temps are doing or suggesting, and I haven't told him.


Tomorrow I'm gonna have to temp and get up to go to the toilet straight away so I'm not tempted to test! lol. Once I've been to the toilet I'll be able to focus on what my temp shows and can think about Saturday... :D


----------



## SMFirst

Flying that's so awesome you've already lost 11lbs!! Way to go :)

And that's great your husband is thinking in terms of fertility etc.

Best of luck when you do test, and I guess if somehow it's not a BFP this month then that'll give another month to get even healthier and help to strengthen your relationship with your DH (but of course hoping this is your month!)


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks SMFirst! I'm trying to focus on accepting a low temp and accepting going to the toilet and wiping pink... If it happens I need to be not totally devastated!!! I NEED to be ok with it; another month is another month healthier both mentally and physically. 

But I'm hopeful again. Maybe I am pregnant already!??! *squeal*


----------



## Sideways 8

rosababy said:


> Okay what are IC's? I use First Response. I sometimes use FMU, but only when it's fading in and I still didn't get a + the night before. Then, I get positives. I'll let it fade in a little and test more often. We're dtd tonight, though! Gotta get it while this great ewcm is in town! :haha:

IC's are internet cheapies. I bought some from early-pregnancy-tests.com. I have no need for the remaining 30 or 40 that I have. Would you like me to mail them to you?


----------



## Sideways 8

Flying, I'm very excited for you! Your chart looks really good. And wow, 11 lbs! Way to go, girlie! :headspin: I'm glad your relationship with DH is getting better and stronger, and that you're both getting healthier and applying that toward fertility goals :) Are you taking any prenatals?


----------



## rosababy

Flying, 11 lbs!!!! That's incredible! Good for you!! :yipee: Your dh is right, it does help with fertility, so that's a bonus! I can't believe you're almost done with Thursday. I mean, I know you're on the other side of the world (one of the things I love about BnB!) but I'm so jealous! I'm so tired right now, and I've got a very full teaching day ahead of me. I'd love to just be done, on the couch, watching my stories (TV). :sleep:

Sideways, you're so sweet! If I'm not preggo at the end of this cycle, I might take you up on that offer. :hugs: I have enough for this cycle, so here's hoping that I won't need them!! :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

Well Rosa - I think you are probably two or three hours ahead of me in timezones - I'm just starting work now if that makes you feel better.. ;)

Sideways - have you had a good discussion with your husband about everything you are feeling? It might be good to do now before you start getting into the strong symptoms of pregnancy.. (especially the emotional rollercoaster the hormones cause!)

I should look into those IC's too.. Anything I order from the US I usually have shipped to a friend who lives in Seattle, then he brings it up, but I don't think he'd appreciate getting a delivery of dozens of pregnancy tests!!

I'm actually still testing positive, which is a bit mind bending but I've accepted everything so it's ok..

It's been many months now since the start of when we started trying to get pregnant, so I figure when we start really TTC again I will begin by expecting several more months of AF showing up.. But it is good to have the thought that every month allows more time to get yourself healthy and ready for pregnancy (ie vitamins, fitness, nutrition)..

I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see if my body has cleared everything. I'm hopeful..


----------



## flyingduster

*squeal* looooook at my chart again! I was SOOO sure my temp would go down this morning. I expected it wouldn't be a HUGE drop, but it'd certainly go down just enough to keep me in limbo and waiting for AF tomorrow.... it went UP! I'm trying SO hard to not get excited! LOL! I had to get up straight away and go to the toilet so I couldn't be tempted to test! haha. I KNOW I can test with any urine really, but I'm waiting so long because I only have ONE test and I don't want to waste it, so to enhance my chances of it not being wasted, I want to use FMU. lol.


Having said all that about being in a better space mentally, we had another bit splurge of pent up feelings together last night, I guess the talking thing hasn't been working quite enough yet, but at least we got them all out again, even if it resulted in tears and sobbing and everyone feeling crappy! LOL! We ended up snuggling in bed at 11pm and he asked about my temperatures and what they were showing! hehe. I told him they were showing that it's quite possible, but that who knows; the next few days will be the most telling yet.

He did say that 'if you are late, we'll just have to stay calm and wait, we can't get all excited...!' to which I told him I've been squashing excitement since the day we started TTC! LOL. He has no idea I have a HPT tucked away and that I'll use it tomorrow if I have another high temp.


This morning he stayed in bed a bit longer; normally he's up straight away and THAT is when I temp, but we woke at the usual time and he stayed for another 30 mins, so I temped and turned on the light to see the reading (my thermometer will save the reading, but I HAD to know RIGHT THEN AND THERE! lol) and it had gone up! I told hubby they were up, and what it could mean too. We just snuggled for the next half hour half-sleeping.... :cloud9:

Sheesh, my fingers are getting cramps from being crossed so much! LOL!


Sideways, no I'm not taking anything, I will see what I can find in the weekend, I know it might be too late for some stuff though if I'm already pregnant, but I'll see what I can find when I have the day off tomorrow..!


haha Rosa, it's now early Friday morning! I just have to get through a good day at work [all nice dogs! woohoo!] and then I'm on the home stretch! I'll temp tomorrow morning and we will all be crossing our fingers that it's nice and high, and that it's an obvious and clear BFP! I promise to share with you guys first. DH will be at work, so I'll come here and share, either way... FX!



SMFirst, I'm so glad you're moving forwards, I can only imagine the weird emotions that would go on with a MC... Good luck with the ultrasound tomorrow!!! I hope everything has cleared and you can get back onto the path of TTC again! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Sideways 8

SM, yes I agree that I need to just air out my pent up feelings with DH. Earlier today I told him he didn't have to be such an asshole. I guess I should find more constructive ways to communicate than that lol. In this whole TTC business, sometimes I feel like saying "ok your duty's been done, now leave me alone". That's awfully mean. I'm glad I have you guys to air these hateful comments to, so they don't end up in DH's ears instead!!


----------



## rosababy

Flying, your chart looks amazing!!!! FX sooooo hard for you!!! I know it's hard not to get excited, isn't it?! :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways - that's actually my DH and my biggest communication problem - wording things to be constructive rather than just making things worse. It's tough, and I've found I rely on something we learned in highschool (which I thought was lame at the time), wording things like "I feel ____ today because" - starting it with yourself, rather than immediate saying "You are doing ___" or "You should do ___"

:)


----------



## rosababy

I totally agree, SM. Wording makes all the difference. My dh and I use those "lame" convo starters. I tend to be very sensitive, and I'm usually crying before we even start talking! :wacko:


----------



## Sideways 8

Hmmm, that does sound like a good idea.

If someone told me that I was being an asshole, I could say "no I'm not".
But if someone told that they felt sad because of the words I just said, then I couldn't argue with that... you can't tell someone "no you don't" when they saying they feel ____

If the opportunity arises tonight, then I'll try this approach. Otherwise, I need to cool off a little bit myself first, before trying to start any conversation.


----------



## rosababy

You're absolutely right, Sideways. Can't argue with how people feel. :nope: It's a great way to start a conversation. But you're right...let it all cool down for a day, maybe. But don't wait too long.


----------



## flyingduster

lol, you guys have a microphone in our bedroom or something?? We were JUST saying the EXACT same thing to each other after our blow out last night! Saying how we need to say things the right way for each other, to start with "I feel..." etc and trying to kee our communication open. It's hard though, but definitely worth the try!!!

I've had some cramps this morning. PMS or pregnancy? Who knows! lol. Also had creamy (ok, totally white) CM earlier, though not much. I fished out my HPT earlier too, so I can get to it early tomorrow without having to hunt around while I'm busting for the toilet! LOL. It made me *seriously* tempted to test right then and there, but I resisted and put it away in my bag. It's 1pm now, only 15 hours until I take my temp again and have some idea of what the rest of my day [life??] will bring! omg!


----------



## rosababy

Flying, FX for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

good luck flying! I'm excited for you, hon :) There will be :hugs: no matter the outcome.


----------



## flyingduster

thanks guys... it's nearly 7pm now! haha. I think I'll go to bed early so I can try sleep and let the night pass by... lol, I probably won't sleep!


----------



## Sideways 8

flying I was that way when I went to bed last Friday night! Well, the next time I'll hear from you it should be the big news, can't wait!!


----------



## rosababy

Flying, where are you?? Did you test? FX for you....


----------



## Sideways 8

I think it's 4am over there!! hehe. Shouldn't be too much longer!


----------



## Sideways 8

has anyone heard from MissSazra lately?? The last time she posted was quite a few days ago...


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> has anyone heard from MissSazra lately?? The last time she posted was quite a few days ago...

No, you're right! I found her siggy,and it says she's in her fertile period, or close to it. MISSSAZRA!!!! Where are you??


----------



## flyingduster

I woke up at 3:30am (I temp at 4am) but managed to doze off again for another half hour until DH's alarm went off. He got up, and I grabbed my thermometer.

Now, all night when I'd woken up, I was concentrating on being ok with a low temp. I was visualising a low temp and *feeling* it, so I wouldn't be too heart broken, ya know? 

A "low" temp was going to be anything down around 36.4C. 

My temp was 36.80; only .02 less than yesterday! woop!


But I stayed in bed. I even went back to sleep!? Hubby left around 5am, and I lay there wide awake for another half hour, again I was visualising a clear negative test. I HAD to! I was imagining rocking the test about trying to see a second line and not seeing it. And being ok with it. I wasn't in a hurry to get up, cos what if it IS negative!? I'm not in a hurry to know THAT! I don't WANT to wait longer!!!! :(

I got up, and let the dogs out, got the test and went to the toilet....



my heart was pounding as I dipped the stick, I dipped it and then held it as I watched... I watched it soak up, and watched it go past the 'test' line and carry on to the 'control' line, and the control line came up right away, I stood there.... waiting.... Nothing. No other line. NOTHING! I tilted and tipped it, there was no sign, not even a HINT! I watched a little more... Nope. I know it'd only been a minute, but still... there wasn't even a HINT!

I sat the test on the toilet and tipped the cup out, flushed the toilet, washed my hands. I grabbed the box from the test and grabbed the test. 

What!? 

A LINE! OMG! A LIIIINNNNNEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It didn't show on the camera, but taking dozens of pics trying to get it to show, and it got darker and darker over the next few mins.

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK

and it's even more obvious in real life cos it's not even 6am here and it's still dark!
:cloud9::dance::yipee::loopy:

:wohoo:


----------



## Sideways 8

OMG!! I can't see the pic though. Can you attach it instead??


----------



## flyingduster

sorry, fixed...


----------



## Sideways 8

Hurray!!!!!!

Congrats!!! I knew it would be your time, flying!! Yay now we're bump buddies! :hugs: :friends:


----------



## flyingduster

YESS! And I couldn't think of a better bump buddy! We've been through this TTC process together, now we can do the rest together! YESSSSS!!! OMG! I'm all crying again.... lol


----------



## Sideways 8

aww you're so sweet!! Now Rosa and MissSazra will get their bfp's this time and it'll be awesome! LUCKY THREAD FOR REAL!!


----------



## flyingduster

yes! The whole lot of us can move on together! :D


----------



## Sideways 8

when are you going to tell DH?


----------



## flyingduster

Good question! lol. He only started work 10 mins ago, so I have the rest of the day to figure it out! He walked to work though, and is going to txt me to come get him at the end of the day, so do I tell him in the car? Or later? Can I keep it secret!!? LOL! 

Any ideas?

Sideways, are you on facebook at all?


----------



## SMFirst

Flying that's awesome!! My heart was pounding a little bit reading your post (come on line, come on line!!)

:)

And that's so cool you and Sideways will have very close due dates!!

PS - I'm so glad I am part of this thread - the luck is still there :)


----------



## flyingduster

hehe, yeah! 10 days difference, going by my ovulation date [with a 21 day FP, when the average is 14, I'm going by my O date, NOT my last AF!] and we all know that 10 days is neither here nor there at the end of 9 months!
I will have to call the doctor on monday and figure out what needs to be done... but YAY!


----------



## rosababy

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Flying, I am SOOOOOOO excited for you!!! Your post was awesome! I was shaking and not letting myself scroll down too fast because I didn't want the "end" to be spoiled!!!! :rofl: OMGGGGGGG!!!!!!

This is truly a lucky thread. I reaaaaally hope I join you ladies!!!!!!! Omg.


----------



## rosababy

This is what I wanted to write...

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, hope you're doing plenty of BD, you should be O'ing soon :)


----------



## rosababy

Oh ya, me! Okay, a + opk this morning! Never fails....I fade in, an almost positive at night, back to a lighter one later in the evening, me worrying and fretting should we or should we not....morning comes, nice and bright positive. I feel great. We bd'ed 2 days ago, then the ewcm was PEAK and I do mean PEAK (kind of surprised I didn't O that day, actually), and now the :spermy: are nice and rested, and busting at the seams. I "enjoyed" bd 2 days ago (ahem) and hope to "enjoy" it the next two nights, so I can REALLY catch that eggy!!! I really hope to join you guys this cycle!


----------



## flyingduster

hahaha! That was the idea Rosa; I wanted you to join me in my little adventure this morning!!!

And now it's YOUR turn!!!!!!! BFP for Rosa!!!!! haha


----------



## rosababy

Okay, flying, time to tell us what you did differently this cycle!


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh girlie I think this will be it for you too hon!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed and saying a prayer for you guys!


----------



## flyingduster

lmao, I was thinking of that just now, and I'm afraid that if I was still TTC then I'd be wanting to throttle me right now, cos we've done NOOOTTTHIIINNNG right! LMAO!


Ok, a couple of months ago I did cut my caffine down; I'd have a coffee in the morning, but then decaff the rest of the day [though in saying that, I've been having a second coffee in the afternoon for a while now too]

We don't use any lube at all; we've never had much problem in that department.

I only started eating better around the same time I O'd so it wouldn't have made much difference that fast!

We only BD _once_ in the right time frame, and that was the evening of the day I O'd so there was NOTHING to actually 'meet the egg'; the egg met the sperm! lol!

When we DID bd that once, I fell asleep and ended up staying in bed the whole night so nothing 'fell out' by getting up...? lol


And to make it worse, we went through that entire emotional roller coaster in those couple of days AFTER I O'd, which I'd have thought would make it worse for an egg to implant with those emotions raging through my system!



Really, we didn't do anything to make it work! I _know_ how much I'd want to slap someone like me! It's not FAIR when someone who's hardly even trying still gets a BFP, and I know so sooooo many ladies are doing every little bit they can to help....:dohh:





and YES, I think this must be your month too! I'm sending tons of hopeful thoughts and baby dust your way hun!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi guys. 

Congrats to Flying on your BFP.

I have been lurking and seeing what's up with everyone, and don't get me wrong, I'm so happy for everyone who's got their BFP's, but I'm finding it all a bit hard at the moment. I just don't see it happening for us anytime soon, and there's just this feeling of being left behind. I know it's totally awful and selfish to think that way, so it may be best that I stay away for a bit.

Sorry for bringing down the happy, positive-ness of the thread, but I have been thinking of you all, I just wish it could be me that joins you in the next stage.


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra, I understand it's hard honey. I don't think it's at all awful or selfish to feel left behind. I am sorry you feel that way though :hugs:
I do think your time is coming soon. Did you mention awhile ago that you have a doctor's appointment coming up as well? Sorry can't remember :blush:

And don't worry about anything, hon. We are here for you however you need us. If you need to vent, whine, cheer, whatever, we don't care! We're here for each other, no matter how we're feeling at the moment.

If you feel you need to take a break from here, I understand. We will miss you terribly, but you gotta concentrate on you sometimes, you know? But don't ever think that we wouldn't want you around, or that we'd leave you behind.

:hug:


----------



## flyingduster

Aww it's ok Miss Sazra!!! I know it is hard! I think it's harder as we seem to be a smaller group on this thread, and... so when some move on it seems like a lot more? I hope you have other threads you follow too, so there are still plenty of others around you battling too... I know I felt weird being left behind on another thread last month, and I dropped it and found another that was at a similar stage to me again; it helps to have others at the same sorta points, it doesn't really help to have others going off!!!!!

:hugs: for you. You KNOW we're cheering for you! Really!!! And you WILL get a BFP tooooo! And when you do, I look forward to cheering you through that too! :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

MissSazra I'm here with you :) 

I am actually surprised I haven't feeling more of those feelings of being left behind etc - I am truly happy for Sideways and Flying, but among the other people I know at home who are pregnant, I have one acquaintance who for some reason I am jealous of, and there are two girls at work who are on their 2nd baby in as many years and that bugs me...

I hope you get some answers from the doctor soon!

I hope to be making an appt for some tests in the coming weeks..


----------



## MissSazra

It's just hard to see everyone's signatures showing the weeks or the TTC bit replaced with Pregnant and wishing so hard that it was you as well. And again, it's not that I'm not happy for you all, cos I am, I just feel it won't ever be me.

I had 2 appointments this week. Gynaecologist says I should ovulate this weekend but the monitor and opks don't back that up, so I don't know what to think. I think I've just had enough of it all. I am almost beyond caring any more (although that's clearly not true or I wouldn't be sat here in tears).


----------



## flyingduster

:hugs: we're still rooting for you hun! You WILL get it toooooooo! How many months have you been trying now? Did the gyn give any more help or did she just say you should be ovulating soon?? Are you taking your temperatures at all, or just the OPKs?

it'll be your turn next!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Oh, MissSazra. :hugs: I'm not pregnant either! It's okay...we'll get there soon enough. I know how hard it is to see everyone so excited. We have such a small, close group, it makes it even harder. Keep doing opks and bd'ing just for fun. Try to find some other things non ttc related to keep your mind busy. A good book...a weekend getaway...a project of some kind. If you'd like, join me on this other thread...loads of non-preggos. :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/456638-those-ttc-together-stick-together.html

Let's see if that link comes up... :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

ohhh honey I'm so sorry you're down :hugs: :flower:
Don't you give up, you are going to be an excellent mom and the bfp will come much sooner than you're feeling right now.

Did the doctor say anything about the PCOS "tricking" the CBFM in any way? Or give you any other clues as to how the PCOS is being an obstacle?


----------



## MissSazra

She said to lose weight which is easier said than done with PCOS. She scanned me which is how she said I should ovulate this weekend, but the monitor hasn't shown anything. I don't do temps as the first month of trying showed nothing, they were up and down and all over the place.


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra said:


> She said to lose weight which is easier said than done with PCOS. She scanned me which is how she said I should ovulate this weekend, but the monitor hasn't shown anything. I don't do temps as the first month of trying showed nothing, they were up and down and all over the place.

Sometimes, normal women have anovulatory cycles (meaning they don't ovulate) out of nowhere, and for no reason. Sounds like the cycle that you temped was one of those bum months. I would keep trying. If you get several cycles like that, your doc will be able to help you with more data.

I know I suggested the other thread, but today may not be the best day to try it, as someone just announced a bfp... :blush:


----------



## rducky

:hugs: MissSazra. I know that it is very hard. I had those feelings in the months before getting pregnant. Don't give up! We're all rooting for you and we'd never leave you behind. I do understand if you need some time to step back though...


----------



## rducky

Congrats, Flying! Your post was awesome and funny! So happy for you. This is a lucky thread!


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra, beautiful picture!! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks Rosa, 

Well I feel rubbish and spent most of last night crying, as we finally got our peak day but hubby wasn't able to dtd, as we'd done it every night since Thursdday, so my hopes have gone right done.

The monitor just jumped as well, went straight from a low to a peak. I have another peak today but I can't help thinking we've missed the best day.

Sorry, moaning again! :(


----------



## SMFirst

Miss Sazra - I think if anything it was good to take a day off (there's sperm where it needs to be in you, and your hubby can reload) - so don't fret. 

And hope you can dry those tears.. I know it's frustrating but I got to a point where I was thinking, well I can't change things through stress, so why stress?


----------



## Sideways 8

:hugs: MissSazra. SM is right about the stress.
Moan all you want to us though, it's ok. That's what we're here for.


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks guys, I guess I just felt it was just my luck, all that :sex: on lows then it jumps to the peak and he's all spent! Ah well, will just have to dtd again tonight.


----------



## flyingduster

Aww hun, but if you dtd the day BEFORE the peak, then you will certainly already have those :spermy: where they need to be still, and a night off, even on a peak night, will certainly be ok.... And seeing you got another peak then you can try again tonight and it'll be even BETTER timing! :hugs:


----------



## bethyboo

:kiss:ill be your buddy too. I was due yesterday and i Did 3 tests today, cb didgital was BFN then boots own was a BFN but take a look at the one i did at lunch time. do u think its the BFP i been waiting for. this is my 4th moth of trying so we have been trying same amount of time I think? 

have you done a test yet? im going to try again tomoz, i kept getting BFN after this one. 

baby dust all round xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Bethyboo,
Welcome - That looks like a faint positive, but you should definitely wait a day then test again. Don't waste too much money on doing multiple tests in a day :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Also Bethyboo, those plus sign tests, especially those with blue dye, are notorious for false positives. I hope that's not bringing you down but I figured it would help keep you from getting confused and stressed. I do have my fingers crossed for you!!! Also welcome to our thread! :kiss:

MissSazra I agree with flying on this one. :)


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Bethyboo!

Thanks everyone. Well we have dtd already as I figured the earlier the better today. We had our second peak this morning, but the opk I did this evening was negative. However, I hadn't long been to the bathroom before so it could be that, or just that it really was past the best time. However, we have done all we can since Thursday and we will just have to wait and see.

Thanks to everyone, you're all stars, and I know I'll be joining you all very soon! (Time I had some PMA! lol)


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra, you probably bd'ed enough in there...:spermy: like to hang out for a few days, so I'm sure you're fine. Especially if you dtd tonight. I stress, too. Easier said than done, right? :nope:

Afm, Well, my sil and I have been talking....evidently she's not happy with my progesterone levels. She's a midwife (have I mentioned that?) and even though my levels are "within the normal range," considering the cycle day, they were not high enough. Crap. I already put on progesterone cream and have been for several cycles...don't know what else to do! She says that's probably why I'm not getting pregnant already. Does anyone know what else I can be doing?? Maybe the Maca will work its magic and normalize my hormone levels. :shrug: Very frustrating.


----------



## rosababy

Bethy, welcome! Go get a pink dye test...hopefully it's your bfp!!


----------



## MissSazra

Not sure about progesterone levels. I'm having mine tested start of next cycle should we not fall this month. Have you seen a doctor about them? That way you can get exactly what you need. 

Sorry I'm not much help with this one! Xx


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra said:


> Not sure about progesterone levels. I'm having mine tested start of next cycle should we not fall this month. Have you seen a doctor about them? That way you can get exactly what you need.
> 
> Sorry I'm not much help with this one! Xx

Not a specialist, no. My normal doc said "everything looks fine." But that's because it was slightly higher than the "normal" but not normal for 7 dpo, says my sil. It should be WAY higher for that far into the cycle. The lowest "normal" range would be like during your period or some time early in the follicular phase. Sigh. I can't see a specialist for a while...so frustrating.


----------



## MissSazra

The problem with normal docs is they're very dismissive. It's why I ended up paying to go private, as I was sick of hearing them fob me off. 

I forget how long you've been trying? Have you ever seen a specialist, or is it like here where they won't refer you until a year of trying?


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra,

They won't do anything for a year, which is unbelievably frustrating, as you know. I'm going to tell him that we've been trying for 11 months, which will really only be a 1 month lie by that point. (We've officially been trying for 9 months now.) I have an appointment on the 23rd of this month with a new ob-gyn (the one I plan on using when I get pregnant), and I'm definitely going to ask him. It's just a pap appointment, but I'll be bringing my charts, test results, and a million questions. I posted this question in the ttc and 1st tri sections, and they're all saying that the cream is not going to do enough (I put a progesterone cream on twice daily), and that the suppositories (inserted vaginally) work. So, I'll be interested in what my new doc says. The other doc was just my primary care physician, and she's a general doc, not ob-gyn or fertility. I really hope he isn't dismissive. That's what my sil is worried about, too...finding someone who will help me, and having insurance to cover it, so we'll see. 

It's frustrating, though, because I can pretty much count myself out until I get this problem fixed. :cry:


----------



## MissSazra

Don't count yourself out. Have you tried to see if there are any natural things that can boost progesterone? Are there any foods or drinks that might boost it? Just thinking out loud really.

I would have thought any specialist in a certain area wouldn't be dismissive, as it's what they know about.

I found my gynaecologist really wonderful, but she was recommended and I have to pay to go to her rather than if I waited for another 5 months for the NHS, and of course then you're not guaranteed who you get. It will be expensive to carry on seeing her, but she's trying to get things done for free for us by talking to my GP about things. She managed to get us my £600 blood tests on the NHS, which I'll be having at the end of the month. 

Sending you lots of positive vibes! Xx


----------



## rosababy

Yes, I'm trying progesterone creme, which is natural. I put it on twice a day, and it's absorbed through the skin. However, I've been taking it since October, and just got my bloods taken, so it can't have been working THAT well...or else my levels were REALLY low before and I just didn't know about it.

Well, there's nothing I can do about it right now. I'm going to bring it up with my new doc on the 23rd. I've heard that clomid can raise your levels. Even though I"m not too keen on going on clomid, since it dries up your cm, but I'll try whatever. I think I'd rather try the progesterone suppositories, even though it doesn't sound like much fun putting those in for 2 weeks! :wacko: whatever it takes. Right now, I'm just going to pray a lot, do what I can (which is nothing right now), and hope that my new doc will help me.


----------



## SMFirst

hey rosa - I hope you get some answers, or at least some good advice so you can make some decisions..

I feel a little bummed out today guys. Well for one while I thought the bleeding from the MC was over, it seems to have returned. I guess there was more in there and now my body is finally doing what it should have done to start with..

And then my friend (the one who is pregnant), who never asked how I was doing this whole time, sent me an email saying "me and our other two friends have planned a girls day and wanted to know if you would like to come" - to me that says, they planned to do it without me and just thought to ask me as an after thought. It makes me feel annoyed and sad at the same time..

and it's only Wed and I actually have a busy work day to begin here..

hope you guys are doing well :)


----------



## rosababy

SM, that sucks! What does the doc say? When is the bleeding supposed to stop, or does no one know that kind of stuff? It's just done when it's done? That must be frustrating. Have you had your levels checked yet? :hugs: 

I can understand your frustration with your "friend". That would make me mad, too. Sounds pretty selfish.


----------



## SMFirst

Yeah I guess every MC is different. Mine is the long drawn out frustrating kind apparently..

I had blood tests for HCG levels done last week and yesterday. I go to the doctors later today to discuss things, so maybe he'll tell me what to expect..

I was looking forward to getting on with life and maybe TTC so that's what's disappointing...


----------



## MissSazra

I hope you manage to get some answers SM, must be horrible not knowing for definite what is going on. Sending you hugs! Xx


----------



## rosababy

SM, :hugs: I hope the doc will give you comforting news.

Flying, Sideways, we miss you! How are you all doing?


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey Rosa, sorry I've been away from this thread. I've been trying to maintain a "respectable" distance, if that makes sense. Add on top of that, I'm throwing up all the time, or pooping (sorry TMI). It's so bad I'm seriously wondering if this is "morning" (morning... whatever...) sickness or if I've caught a bug. If it's morning sickness, I'm dreading the next 10 weeks. I've only felt this way for 2 days... I can't imagine 70 more like this! :cry:


----------



## bethyboo

:nope:well, i did a pink one today from super drug and is was a BFN so i am guessing that CB ONE I did was false. 

just gonna wait for AF to come and go now

thank you for welcoming me everyone and baby dust to you all :hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

So sorry to hear that bethyboo, but remember you're not out til AF shows.


----------



## flyingduster

I'm still reading the thread, but didn't want to intrude too much either...

SMFirst; I'm sorry the MC is still going!! I guess the natural way is best for your body, even if it is drawn out... :hugs:!!!

bethyboo I'm so sorry, those darn blue cross hairs are so horrible to do that!!!! :hugs: but yes, it's still possible until AF shows!!!


AFM, I'm 5 weeks tomorrow! omg! No real symptoms, a little nausea at times, the odd twinge/faint cramp [very AF-like!] and sore boobs at times, but not much more. Yet! Eek sideways, I'm hoping it's a bug you have tooooo!!


----------



## rosababy

Bethy, I'm sorry. :hugs: You're definitely not out until AF shows. How many dpo are you?

Sideways and Flying, please don't feel like you need to disappear from us. We'll miss you too much! Chime in! Sideways, I'm sorry you're feeling sick. :sick: That must suck. I hope it goes away before 10 weeks. :hugs: 

Flying, glad you're feeling great! When do you go in to the doctor?

Afm, 6 dpo, and my temp went up to 98 today!! This is a normal post-o temp for me, but they've all been a bit low, hanging out around 97.7, so I'm very glad to see it up. Now, if it would just stay up for 9 more months!! :winkwink: I'm still gearing myself up to see AF next week, though, just to avoid major disappointment.


----------



## flyingduster

I haven't arranged to see a doc at all, I've been talking to a midwife instead. There's no real need to see a doc, as the midwife can arrange the bloods and scans too; it's all a doc will do for me at this stage anyway!

5 WEEKS! wooot!


----------



## Sideways 8

what does AFM mean?

Found some stuff to help with the nausea.. most foods make me want to gag though so I have to eat verrryyyy slowly. It took me 45 minutes to eat a PB&J sandwich. Anyway Zofran seems to help a little. I may just have to eat it like candy for a while.


----------



## SMFirst

AFM means "As for Me"

sorry you are feeling sick Sideways, hopefully your body will adjust to the hormones and it will ease off..


----------



## rducky

Susan, did you have an ultrasound in the end? Did it show any cause for you to still have bleeding?


----------



## SMFirst

Rducky - Well, when the bleeding came back the other night it seemed a moderate amount but then by yesterday it had slowed to almost nothing again. I had my doctors appt with internal exam yesterday where he proclaimed that it's all gone. And now today there has been no bleeding that I can see. So now I just have my appt with my regular family doctor for the tests regarding recurrent MC..

I was going back and forth about whether or not to take preventative measures until AF shows up in terms of DTD - on one hand I don't want to, but then if I did happen to fall pregnant before getting any answers from the tests my family doctor wants to run and MC'd again I'd be kicking myself for not waiting...

But I am feeling better having got the word that it's over.. Now back to square 1 but that's ok.

I've been trying to get back into an exercise routine the last couple of weeks so that's given me some distraction and also makes me feel good about getting fit again..


----------



## Sideways 8

Susan, so glad this is all over for you finally. Now you can move forward. Good for you on the exercise! It's always made me feel better after a good jog.
I need to get back out there and exercise a little myself, but this everlasting nausea will have to subside first.


----------



## rosababy

Susan, I'm glad your doc said it's over. Hopefully your body will get back to normal quickly now. Is this your first mc? Do you think it's a progesterone problem? How long do you have to wait before it's okay to ttc again? :hugs:

Sideways, don't push yourself. There will be plenty of time to exercise when you're not feeling like poop. :hugs: 

Rducky, how are YOU doing?

Afm (as for me) :winkwink:, I had a little shiny cm today...weird. I never have it 6 dpo. :shrug: Then, I remember that I increased my Maca a few days ago. That's probably it. I was getting excited for a like a minute, thinking it could be a "symptom" (although I know loads of women get it and it means nothing). Oh well. I guess I can just hope that my temp stays nice and high.


----------



## SMFirst

Hey Rosa

Well technically this is my second MC, as I had a "chemical pregnancy", ie early loss at just under 5weeks in the cycle before this recent pregnancy. With the recent one, the baby stopped growing at 7 weeks, so that's why my doctor wants to do some tests - to see if there's something in me that's preventing a pregnancy - it could be progesterone, blood clotting issues, thyroid issues - who knows.

My cycles are usually fairly short (24 days) but regular.. I definitely want to get medical results and not diagnose myself and start taking all sorts of supplements etc

edit: forgot to add : The doctor told me to wait "a few cycles" before trying again, but there's info saying there's no actual physical reason to have to wait but if you wait then it's easier to date and also allows you to get over it emotionally etc. 
For myself, because this was so drawn out, I would like to wait for AF just to see that my body is behaving normally (with hormones etc)


----------



## rducky

Susan, that's a tough one about whether to prevent or not. I don't know what to say on that one. You're right though that it would be upsetting if it happened again and you hadn't had the tests.

Rosa, I'm doing pretty well, much better than a few weeks ago. Nausea has subsided which is a great relief. Now I just have to figure out how to get rid of the itchy skin all over, but mainly boobs and tummy. It's making me crazy! and I'm spending a load of $ on various creams and oils but to no avail...

Fingers crossed for all of you this cycle!


----------



## MissSazra

Wow, you lot were busy last night, I go to bed and look what I miss! (Damn those time zones! lol)

Nothing to report here, about 3/5 dpo (can't be totally sure) and no symptoms to spot yet.

I have a painful back though, as hubby and I were messing around in bed (but not like that!) I playfully kicked his leg, but before I got mine away he got me back and it jarred my back, what a silly girl I am! lol It's not even like he did it hard, just I have a dreadful back at the best of times! Maybe it'll take my mind off the symptom spotting when it starts!

Glad to hear everyone's ok. Xx


----------



## rosababy

Susan, I agree with waiting for your body to normalize, even though it stinks to wait. :wacko: I'm sorry you're going through all of this. :hugs: I hope you and your doc can figure out what it will take to hold on to your next little bean.

Rducky, glad to hear that you're doing well minus the itchy skin! That's weird! Is that a normal pregnancy symptom?? Never heard of it, but I can imagine you must be going MAD! 

MissSazra, haha! Sorry to hear that your back hurts...my dh and I have totally done that before and regretted it later! :haha:

Afm, 98.1 this morning! I was shocked, because I thought for sure that the 98 yesterday was a fluke. I hope it stays high!


----------



## SMFirst

MissSazra sorry about the sore back :)

Rosa - I don't temp but that's good you are pleased with your temps :)

Well, I've decided it will be best to prevent if needed until AF - we DTD two nights ago (first time since this all began) and then last night I was getting pains like ovulation pains, and it freaked me out that it might mean there was a possibility I could get pregnant again (meaning I don't want to right now) - I think it wasn't actually OV pains though, just gas or something :)

TGIF!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Oooh, Rosa, your chart is looking great!!! 7DPO, so perhaps a dip will come in the day or so but FX it goes right back up again!!! oooo, baby dust for you!!! 

SMFirst, that is probably a good idea to prevent this time around, good luck!!! :)

MissSazra; we totally do that sorta thing too! hahaha! Baby dust to you toooooo! :D


----------



## rosababy

Susan, how long do you have to wait? 

Flying, thank you!! I'm pretty excited about my chart, too! I'm having some noticeable cramps right now, too. REALLY trying not to get too excited...time will tell.


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa - I guess we'll wait just one cycle, but now that my cycle/ hormones are all messed up I do't know how long that will take (ie AF could show up in 3 weeks or it could take more like 8 weeks...) 

So will you be testing in a few days? Good luck!!


----------



## rosababy

8 weeks?! Yowza. I hope it's not that long for you! 

I am not testing before Friday, which will be 14 dpo. I told my dh (who can always hear me unwrap the darn hpts, so he knows...) that IF my temp is still high on that day, I'll test. I leave for Illinois to visit family that day, and I don't think I'll have an opportunity to test until the Tuesday after that. So if it's bfn, that sucks, and I'll just wait around for AF. :shrug:


----------



## Sideways 8

your chart looks awesome, Rosa! good luck!!!

Susan I hope you don't have to wait 8 weeks either. I'll say a prayer for you.

And, all of you are in my prayers. :hugs: good luck to everyone testing soon!


----------



## MissSazra

Hey everyone!

Well I'm only 4/5 dpo but have started the symptom spotting. Have been feeling nauseous (although too early for that I guess). But I've had some mild cramping and twinges again. But then again, I had that last month as well and it got me nowhere. I guess I shall just have to wait and see.


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra, hello! These time zones suck, huh?! I'm really trying not to symptom spot, but I'm also having some noticeable cramps here...at 7 dpo. Also, had these before, and it got me nowhere, so we'll have to wait and see! It IS fun to symptom spot, though, isn't it?


----------



## MissSazra

I love to symptom spot, it makes the 2ww so much more bearable, although the let down is still huge at the end of it when AF shows. However, I have been having twinges, that can't be denied, it might be nothing, it might be everything, who knows! lol
The next week and a bit is going to be so slow though!


----------



## rosababy

Yes, I love to SS, too! But you're right...if we go too far, we get ourselves convinced that we're knocked up, and then AF comes and it SUCKS.


----------



## MissSazra

TBH, I'm suffering more with my back and my sinuses have been playing up all week, but of course all I can take is paracetamol for the pain, so it's kind of taking my mind off of it a bit.

Guess I can't do a lot about my sinuses but I shall learn from my bad back....don't kick hubby in bed, playful or not! lol


----------



## rosababy

HA! Yes, you have no excuse for your back. :haha: My cramps are getting worse. They went away for a few hours, and now they're back. I would categorize them as "medium" cramps. Kind of AF-ish actually. I'm enjoying my heating pad right now. Helps a lot.


----------



## flyingduster

Good luck Rosa, it was the last 5 days that were hell for me to try not to be tempted to test, but as you all promised me; I was soooooooooooooooooooo glad I waited!!! It'd have sucked to test early and it been inconclusive, I'm SO pleased i waited and got a clear BFP! :D :D :D

And SM, I'm hoping AF comes along soon for you, and you have no problems getting back into the normal cycle ASAP for you!!

MissSazra, it is too early for nausea to be pregnancy related; the egg might have JUST implanted, but more likely to be another day or two yet, and then the hormone levels will take a bit to be high enough to cause nausea... But the cramps could be implantation cramping! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MissSazra

Well, just before bed last night I noticed some brownish spotting on my underwear. If the gynaecologist was right about my time of ovulation then that would have been 5 or 6 dpo, so it could be a good thing I'm hoping! Just going to keep everything crossed! 

Flying, I'm pretty sure the nausea is because my class are trying to infect me with every illness going, so many have been away. I think it's just my body's way of telling me it's fighting it all off! lol


----------



## SMFirst

Hi girls

Quiet weekend around here :) I had a bit of a meltdown the other day: I was a bit overwhelmed at the number of pregnant women I saw at the mall, and then I found out that a couple that I play softball with is expecting, and they are due a week before I would have been.. 

It got me feeling sorry for myself for a while, but then my husband didn't know what to say so I sort of pulled myself together to make him feel better. Then we got into a discussion of everything we have to be grateful for and I did feel better after that: it's so easy to get caught up in this "pregnancy, baby" world that you forget that there's a whole lot more to life in the meantime!!

So at the moment I am actually feeling pretty good again (emotions are a bit of a yo-yo these days) - I bought myself a pair of cool running shoes and a workout top at the mall when I went so that's my new project :)


How's everyone else doing?


----------



## rosababy

Susan, I'm sorry to hear that you were feeling so low. I go through ups and downs like that, too. Pregnant women are everywhere we look, aren't they?! It's so hard. I'm meeting my 5 week old nephew in 3 days, too, and as much as I'm looking forward to it, I'm also nervous. I'm nervous that I'm going to get AF or a bfn Friday morning and be crushed, and then have to be around my little brother and his brand new beautiful baby. I know that's totally selfish and horrible, but it's how I'm feeling. 

I'm glad you're feeling better, though. My temp is still 98, so that's good I guess. I was comparing this cycle to all of my other temped cycles and it looks a lot better than the others. It actually LOOKS like I truly ovulated this cycle, so that's exciting. Even if this isn't my bfp cycle, at least I know my body is getting back to where it should be, and maybe next cycle will be it. :shrug:

Cute pic, btw! So nice to see how everyone looks!


----------



## flyingduster

your chart is looking great rosa!!!! FX for you that you get a BFP before you see your new nephew!!!! hehehehe.


----------



## Sideways 8

hey everyone just checking in. Rosa your chart does look awesome! I am saying a prayer for everyone in this thread.

Sorry that you've felt so low, Susan :hugs: I get like that at times, too. It does help to have an activity to keep your mind off things. Have fun working out, I can't wait till I feel better so I can get back on the bike or treadmill. Or even better, go for a walk outside.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks Sideways and Flying! This is the first cycle that my chart has looked this good. I'm really trying hard not to get too excited about it. I'm trying to decide whether to test Friday (if my temp is still high) or wait until 18 dpo with high temps to test. That will be a week from today. I really don't want to see a bfn. I think I'd rather just get AF than see a bfn.

However with all that said, at least my cycle looks awesome, and maybe this is the start of awesome cycles. Who knows...maybe next time it'll be my bfp cycle. :shrug:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hi all,

I want to congratulate all the ladies that have gotten their :bfp:. 

I know I haven't been on in a while but I thought I would stop by and give you all a little update on what's been going on with me. Well first AF still hasn't showed herself, been spotting brown/pinkish, been nauseous on and off and actually got sick once and had insomnia for like 3 days straight. However, I'm trying not to think about it and get my hopes up. 

Last Wednesday my family lost our family dog, Koko after 12 years of her being with us. Lets just say I am still in shock about that. 

I hope everyone that hasn't received their :bfp: yet I have you in my prayers and my fingers are crossed for you!

SM, You especially are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry for your loss and I know God has a plan for you. Just stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Bby :)

Glad to hear from you. 

I am so sorry for your loss of your dog. A family member is a family member, so the amount of grief is understandable. 

Have you done any HPTs or just waiting? 

Did you get any further results/ direction from your doctor about things?

As I've mentioned, I've had some low days but after my last little meltdown I decided that while I am allowed to be sad about my loss, I can't be envious or resentful about other people's pregnancies or babies, because like you say I believe there is a plan for us, so we'll just have to be strong and wait it out.

So feeling better these last two days at least :)

Well we hope to hear from you again (only as often as you want) Bby!


----------



## MissSazra

Sorry to hear about your dog Bby. Sending you a big hug! :hugs:

Rosa, I'm glad your chart is looking so good, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Xx

SM, I'm glad you're starting to feel better. Just take the time to relax and think about you. (I'm sure you're doing that anyway!) Xx

I've been having some dull cramps for about 3/4 days now, coupled with some twinging from time to time. I'm not getting my hopes up though, I shall just wait to see what happens. I shall take a test on Saturday (as sadly I don't have the will power that most of you seem to have! lol) It will be between 11 and 13 dpo, and to be fair the gynaecologist did say to test on the 20th anyway, so one day early won't hurt! hehehe

Sending you all lots of :dust: and :hugs: Xx


----------



## SMFirst

Best of luck MissSazra!!


----------



## rosababy

bby, glad to see you back. I'm so sorry about your dog. We have a dog, and I grew up with dogs, so I know how awful it is to lose one. :hugs: They're like family.

MissSazra...good luck testing!! We'll be watching this thread closely for your bfp!!

Afm, temp went up 0.2 today!! I'm reallllly trying hard not to get too excited. I'm thinking I might test Friday, if my temp is still high. It'll be 14 dpo. I'm scared of bfns though!


----------



## MissSazra

I don't think I'll be announcing it this month, I think the cramps are just general cramps, but maybe that's just me not wanting to believe that I could be! lol


----------



## rducky

Bby, I'm so sorry about your dog.

I hope you have had some answers from the doctor, weren't you going to see someone?


----------



## Sideways 8

Bby, so sorry to hear about your puppy. :hugs: Losing a pet is losing a family member. I'll pray for you guys. I'm curious like everyone else if you've gone back to the doctor (or another doctor) for hopefully more answers? Good luck sweetie. I know we'll hear about your bfp very soon!

Rosa, you need to :test: honey! Ok well I can wait till Friday if you can :haha:

MissSazra, good luck!! Praying for you!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, :haha: this is turning out to be the longest week of my life! I'm terrified of bfns...I'd rather be hopeful for one more day than be in the depths of despair! :rofl: Seriously...don't want to see that darn bfn. I'll wait until Friday. Pray for my temps to stay high tomorrow (I guess for 9 more months!). Tomorrow's temps will be very telling. I really hope to be your bump buddy. :hugs:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello all!

Thank you all for the loving condolences about my dog. We know that she's in a better place. 

But as for the doctor she said everything wad great and my tests came back normal. But if the irregular heavy bleeding comes back she wants to see me for an ultrasound but so far so good. I'm just trying not to stress. Hopefully I can join you all with your bfp's soon. 

Thank you all for all that you have done. I love you all! I'm lucky to have women like you to have for friends and support. :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Aww bby, I'm so sorry about your family dog! :( My first dog is 12 now so that hits home... :(

BUT, I'm sending you as much baby dust as possible! Good luck!!!! I hope you get a BFP tooo!

SM, oooooo, good luck with testing! FX it's a BFP!!! Hoping for youuuu

omg! Rosa!!!! Sheesh girl, LOOK at that chart! I'm SOOOOOO hoping for you too!!! Everyone was hopeful about my chart too and look what it got me! Oh, it's so HARD isn't it!!!? That hope that is pushing up so much KNOWING that your chart looks good, but that continual squashing of it JUST IN CASE, cos we all know if might not be what it looks like it could be. It's SO hard to yo-yo like that, but omg I have my fingers crossed for you to be a bump buddy tooooooooo!!!!! :D


----------



## rosababy

Flying, yes, it's back and forth, and it stinks. :nope: 

However, listen to this: last night, I turned to the date in my daily devotional bible study, read the passage, and guess what it was about...God giving this infertile couple a baby. Seriously?! I was like woooooaaaa...that's coincidental....or maybe not. Then, I looked, and I had accidentally read Friday's passage, the day I've been planning to test since FF confirmed O. I'm taking it as a sign. Not that I will get my bfp tomorrow, but that it will happen, and He is reassurinng me that it will happen eventually. I'm so peaceful today. 

How is everyone doing today? :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

flying - I think you meant MissSazra for testing not me (I was trying to calculate things for myself and it looks like the very earliest possible might be end of March for testing)

Rosa - that's a great story about your Bible passages. I would take it as a sign too - if nothing else it has given you some peace and hope and that's always good.

My only complaint for myself today is that my calves are sore from exercising, but that's not really a bad thing :)


----------



## flyingduster

oops, yes I did mean miss sazra! Sorry!

Rosa, I see you've had a dip this morning, but it's still waaaay up! FX it pops back up again tomorrow for you!!! But yes, you'll certainly get your bub when your'e supposed to have it... It SUCKS waiting, but He knows the best timing.... :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Susan and Flying. :hugs: I'm so tired. All day I've been flushed, a little lightheaded, and exhausted. It didn't help that the weather was beautiful (not a complaint) but my students were TERRIBLE. Everyone wanted to be outside, and I don't blame them. Such a long time. Now, I'm skipping the gym so I can be lazy on the couch. I hope it's a preggo thing, because otherwise I'm just lazy! :blush:

I hope my temp either stays the same or goes back up. If it does either, I'll test tomorrow. Then, I fly off to meet my new nephew. I hope to have some good news for him. :winkwink:


----------



## Sideways 8

hello everyone :)
Bby we are lucky to have each other on here :) We have a great group of gals. Keep us updated on your bleeding situation, I think of you often and wonder how you're doing.

Rosa, you're in the home stretch now, and I'm praying for ya!

Well, today (right now anyway) I feel ok. Only :sick: once today. I got my vitamin B6 in the mail today so tonight I'll take one of those and half a Unisom to see how I feel in the morning. I hope it works!!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm crossing my fingers for you Rosa!!! I hope your temp stays up nicely and you get a BFP!! GOOD LUCK! And let us know before you fly out!! :D


----------



## rosababy

Bfn. :cry:


----------



## MissSazra

So sorry about your bfn Rosa, but if the :witch: hasn't got you yet there's still a chance! I'll keep everything crossed for you! Xx

Ladies, I was wondering if any of you experienced implantation bleeding, and if so what it was like?


----------



## SMFirst

Hang in there Rosa - you never know...

MissSazra - I experienced some slight bleeding on DPO12, the day after I got my BFP and also the day AF was due.. I figured it was implantation but not sure..

It was one drop of thin, dark red blood (which I thought was AF and I was pissed!) but then nothing except a bit of pinkish/brownish when I wiped for that day only...

My friend who is pregnant now also had a similar thing - she thought her AF had come (light) but then it stopped after one day


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks SM. It's just today at around 11am, I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was some bright red blood but not a lot. I waited then until lunchtime, went again thinking I'd see more and that af would have shown (although she's not due until Monday/Tuesday) but there was nothing, not even a tinge. Then every other time I have been, still nothing. This evening the cramps have started again, but just like twinges now and then.
Then I was with my class doing PE (so the hall was hot and stuffy) and I felt all dizzy, but I'm still feeling like it now in fact so it can have been the heat. 

So of course, my brain has gone into overdrive!!! lol


----------



## SMFirst

I know you don't want to get overly excited, but that sounds promising.. :)


----------



## MissSazra

I really hope so! Xx


----------



## flyingduster

awww Rosa! :hugs: your temp looks good still too! FX it's just too early!!!!!!!!

MissSazra!! That sounds promising!! One spot of blood, a number of days before AF is due... oooo! FX!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

aww Rosa. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Everyone here is right, if the witch isn't here yet, there is still hope. I'm praying for you sweetie.

MissSazra, I never got any implantation bleeding, or if I did, I didn't notice it. A lot of women get it though. Good luck!!


----------



## EnglishGirl

It's been a while.....
First congrats to the girls with the the BFP....I hope you're both feeling well:thumbup:

@Rosa, so sorry to hear about your bfn.....:hugs:

@SMfirst, I read about your mc, I'm really sorry to hear this. My first pregnancy ended in a mc. I had a d&c but after that the bleeding and cramping continued. Quite scary but apparently nothing to worry about my gyn told me. After a month we started dtd again. Good luck to you!

I'm on cd13, I stopped using the o strips. My best friend ( and gyn) told me having regular sex is the best thing to do because temping and using o strips is not working for all of us.
So..that's what we're doing at the moment. Unfortunately I had a small bleeding yesterday, don't know where that's coming from.
As I'm having type 1 diabetes it's hard for me to keep everything under control, my hormones are all over the place.:confused:

Anyway, it's good to be back. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi EnglishGirl, long time no see! :hugs:
hope everything is going well for you, I didn't know you had diabetes. How does that affect your hormones? And good luck this cycle!! This is a lucky thread, I truly believe we'll see a bunch of :bfp: really soon.

I'm down in southern Alabama today visiting my mom. I'm giving her my Pinky, at least he gets to stay in the family. Maybe in a few months I'll be able to convince DH that we can bring him home :)

Hope everyone else is doing well. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## WantBabyBad

Can I join? 3rd month ttc and it feels like ill never get prego :(


----------



## SMFirst

Hi WantBabyBad (can we call you WBB? :) ) - welcome - hope you have success soon.

Sideways - that's good Pinky is going to a good home - you'll miss him but you'll know he'll get well looked after..

Nothing interesting happening for me lately really but feeling pretty good..


----------



## Sideways 8

welcome WBB :) 3 months isn't very long at all actually! good luck, this is a lucky thread and you'll get your bfp very soon! :)


----------



## WantBabyBad

Yes WBB is fine ;) and I know but 3 months feels like 3 years ha ha. My first cycle I had a Chemical, went to the hospital and the a hole doc told me it was just my period starting early but I know it wasn't cuz it was the middle of my cycle and for a day and a half I was pretty much gushing blood unlike a period. I filled up a pad in less than an hour when I was waiting in the ER. Had bad shooting pain on my left side going up and down. Then I started my period on time. The doc didn't even wanna do a pelvic exam on me, as soon as he did he said
"Its just your period early I'll get you pain meds" and literally walked away.

Crossing my fingers on this one!!!


----------



## SMFirst

I know how you feel WBB, after 3 months of trying for us it felt like eternity.. But soon you'll look back and realize everything happened quite quickly!

For myself we started trying last July. I've had a MMC in that time but now I am back to where I started..

But, I had a discussion with my husband this weekend about how we both feel about TTC: I have had it on my mind constantly (not stressing but just thinking) and I am taking a multi-vitamin and fish oil. Increasing my exercising was partly for me but partly to get my body even more prepared to conceive.
What has my husband done? Nothing. He won't take a multi-vitamin, doesn't discuss anything to do with himself and TTC, doesn't feel like he should talk to a doctor about his side of things... 

So I decided that maybe I am putting more importance/ priority on TTC - I thought he was really keen because he is 40 and wants to start a family. But it seems we aren't in any rush according to him.

So I am going to de-prioritize TTC..Easier said than done probably but I'll try to find other things to distract myself. So I guess we'll be more like NTNP for a while...

How is everyone else? Any news?


----------



## rducky

Hey Susan, 

I think that most men are resistant to talking about TTC. My DH was at first. He seemed to come around in his own time. When I asked him about different things to do he was very resistant at first. Didn't seem to understand that getting pregnant can take time and sometimes "work". He also said "what's the rush?" Give him a chance...he's probably also trying to get over the M/C in his own way....men usually hold things like that in.

:hugs:,
Branwen


----------



## flyingduster

welcome WBB! I know it feels like *forever* at the time, doesn't it!? But all I could think about was the ladies who take YEARS to get pregnant, and all of a sudden it didn't seem so long... It was our 4th cycle that I got my BFP... :)

And as for how things are going, they're pretty good! This week is huge for me. Saw the doctor yesterday, told my mum last night (lots of squealing and tears!) got blood tests done this morning, and seeing the midwife in a few hours. Tonight we tell my dad, stepmum, brother & his fiance. Tomorrow we go out of town and tell DH's parents. When we get home we'll tell my boss, and then we'll let the secret out to everyone else. !!!!!

By the end of the week it's going to feel very real, cos for now it's still a bit of a dream!!! I don't really FEEL anything yet. I'm nauseous at times, really tired, peeing a million times a day, and my appetite is basically nil. But there's no real sickness, there's nothing really that screams "YOU ARE PREGNANT", so I just have to trust all is well in there........... I'm looking forward to hearing what the blood test results are though! lol


----------



## rosababy

Hey ladies. I'm sorry I've been mia, but I've been lurking. :blush: CD 2 now, so now I just wait for that ewcm to come. :rofl: Visiting my 6 week old nephew was bittersweet...it was really awesome to see my little brother as a daddy, but it was really hard to hold him and not wish I had one. :cry:

Now that I'm home with my dh, I feel a little better. 

WBB, welcome!! :hi: It's so frustrating, and I know how you feel. :hugs: What do you do...ovulation sticks (opks), temping? :dust:

Susan, your dh won't even take a multivitamin?? Even if it's not just for ttc, but for health in general? Tell him that EVERYONE needs to take a multi!! Can you tell him that you're ntnp, but in your mind actually ttc? :blush: Not all dh's need to know all the details... but I'm so sorry your dh isn't on the same page. :hugs: Who knows maybe ntnp will actually let you both relax a little and a bfp will come naturally! Happens all the time...:thumbup:

Flying, glad everything is going well for you! It must be so exciting to tell your family! I just saw my mom and dad, and I could tell they were sad for me. It was in turn, sad to see their pity, but made me feel loved. :shrug:

English, so are you not temping at all now? Hope you're bd'ing a lot!! FX hard for you!! Good to see you again. We missed you. :hugs:

Sideways, I'm sorry you had to give Pinky up. :hugs: At least you can visit, and know he is safe. When do you get your new carpet? :happydance:


----------



## WantBabyBad

I don't do the o strips, we bd regularly and I pretty much know when I o. It's just stressing cuz everyone I know is preggers or just had a baby...errrr.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all

I told my DH that he should go to a vitamin/ nutrition store and discuss what he should be taking with them (he read an article about the importance of taking high quality vitamins etc so now he's being picky.. though I'm sure the ones I got are fine)

bah

Rosa - That was nice you could see your nephew, even though it's a bit tough (I know I am going to have a really hard time in May and July when my sister and friend have their babies)... 
Sorry you are at the start of another cycle.. Have you had any testing done for fertility etc? (sorry if you've already said)


Flying - that's exciting you told your family :)

Sideways - hope you are feeling better lately!

I am still waiting for AF to arrive (I have no idea when that will be - could be another couple of weeks..)


----------



## rosababy

Susan, I'm sure one-a-days are just fine. He should at least be taking a multi, ttc or not! I'm glad he's willing to do that. 

WBB, I feel the same way. All I see is pregnant women. Everywhere I look!! :hissy:

Afm, I went to the doc today!!!! He gave me clomid!!!!! :wohoo: I showed him my charts and my blood tests. He said I'm definitely o'ing, which is good, but yes my prog levels are a bit low. He said it could have been just a bum month though, because this hormone can be different drastically month to month. He asked if I preferred clomid or progesterone pills (up the vajay jay) and I said let's try Clomid. Yippee!! I'm getting my prog levels tested again on CD 21. He told me not to temp or use opks anymore. Yikes. Not sure how I feel about that...we're to :sex: on cd12, 14, 16 and 18 and just relax. Somehow, him telling me that didn't tick me off. :rofl: So, I'm going to try HARD not to temp and obsess. :blush:

So I feel sooo good about this! So happy that something is being done. It may not happen the first cycle, but clomid doubles the chances of getting preggo each cycle. Still only 30-40%, but better than 15-20%!

We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Sideways 8

wow Rosa that's awesome! Good for you!

Guys, my responses for the next little bit may be short and far between, while I try to take care of myself a little bit. I'm getting really close to needing IV fluids.... for now I'm going to take a nap while I can.
See you later when I feel better!


----------



## SMFirst

definitely take care of yourself Sideways - best wishes.

Rosa - that's really great that your doctor is putting you on the road to success.. I guess the not temping or OPK's is to take your mind off the whole thing (keep stress down)?

Well we'll see how it goes!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, we'll miss you, but we understand. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: Check in on us from time to time!

Susan, yes, the lack of temping and opks is for me to relax and not get obsessed. I was like TOO LATE DOC! :rofl: I was still going to temp, and my dh was like what will it change? We've been told to dtd on cd 12, 14, 16, and 18, and we'll throw in 20, just in case I o late, but other than that, it doesn't make a difference. I'm like butttttt.....my temps!!!! I just got a new thermometer AND paid for 3 months of FF!!! :hissy: So yeah...so far the non-stressing is going well. :blush:


----------



## SMFirst

rosababy said:


> Sideways, we'll miss you, but we understand. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: Check in on us from time to time!
> 
> Susan, yes, the lack of temping and opks is for me to relax and not get obsessed. I was like TOO LATE DOC! :rofl: I was still going to temp, and my dh was like what will it change? We've been told to dtd on cd 12, 14, 16, and 18, and we'll throw in 20, just in case I o late, but other than that, it doesn't make a difference. I'm like butttttt.....my temps!!!! I just got a new thermometer AND paid for 3 months of FF!!! :hissy: So yeah...so far the non-stressing is going well. :blush:

hehe - I'd agree - still temp (it seems like it would stress you more not to!)

the BD days sounds like a good plan..


----------



## rosababy

Yes, I think I'll still temp. I'll compromise and not do opks, though. It worries me to only bd on 12, 14, 16 and 18, though. I know people say every other day is fine, but I feel like we should dtd every day! We'll try it, though. :shrug: If nothing else, I'll go back to opks and sperm meets egg plan next cycle, along with clomid. 

How's everyone doing? :hi:


----------



## SMFirst

I think it's much better to DTD every other day to let the sperm build up.. ;)

No real news for me. Feeling good (it's very sunny here but cold!), happy its the weekend soon!


----------



## Sideways 8

hi everyone, I'm back. Feeling a little better.... almost had to go to the ER a couple days ago but I'm better now.
Rosa I agree with SM that every other day is probably best :) Good luck hon! Maybe you won't need Clomid after all.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Sideways. We'll try the every other day thing, since smep isn't working. :shrug: If we're on to the next cycle, I"ll add opks back in. I've decided to continue temping. I can't not. I would stress about did it o, when did i o, how many dpo am I, am I late? AHHHH!!!! Soooo...back to temping to calm me down. :wacko: With that said, my temp was 98 this morning. WTF?! I'm only cd 7! How did I o already?! Well, after a little research, evidently Clomid can raise temps while you take it. Whew! That makes me feel better.


----------



## Sideways 8

oh wow didn't know you were on Clomid already. Sorry I'm behind the times!

I agree though, I would keep temping... I felt more "in control" when I knew what was going on with my body.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all

Hope everyone had a good weekend :)

Well my first AF after the MC is in the near distance - very weird being happy about that..

Right now it's just spotting (as of yesterday) but I figure any hour now it'll be the real thing.. Hoping it's not too heavy but I'm prepared..

I still want to take it easy and not jump too much into TTC but we'll see :)


----------



## Sideways 8

well good things are moving along for you Susan :) and take your time hon, if you're not too ready yet then it's ok. Have you heard anything further from the doctor?


----------



## rosababy

Susan, is this your first bleeding since the mc? Are you supposed to have a full on AF to know it's safe to try again? 

Nothing new here...Clomid gave me crazy hot flashes in the middle of the night. Gross! I woke up every night the past few nights absolutely sweating. Yuck. BUT if it gives me my :bfp: I'll take it! 

Deep down, I can't help but wonder if it's my dh's issue and not my ovulation. I truly hope it's just a progesterone, not producing mature eggs deal. Because if it IS, Clomid should help. FX for me. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways - I have gotten my results back from testing thyroid and blood clotting things and all looks normal..

I feel like I am emotionally ready. Although I had a little cry last night just about being back at the start again and feeling a little left behind but then I smartened up and got over it.

Rosa - Yes this is the first AF since the MC. I was told to wait at least one cycle so technically we can be TTC again now.

I would actually like my husband to have a sperm analysis too to be sure all is good there (since he won't take his vitamins I know he is not getting all he should...) but that could only happen after a year of trying so if nothing happens by June then he'll go.


----------



## rosababy

Why does he have to wait a year? Because of insurance? 

Will you start trying this cycle? You must feel relief of being done with the mc and ready to move on, right? :hugs: June isn't that far away, just a few months. Have you talked to a doc about starting Clomid? I haven't been trying a year yet, and mine prescribed it to me. :shrug: Worth asking.


----------



## SMFirst

No not insurance reasons.. we started trying in June/ July 2010 so at that time the doctor said that if nothing happens in a year then he could get tested but they wouldn't do it beforehand (since it seems to take some couples up to a year to get pregnant though of course in my experience all my friends fall pregnant their first try :( )

We'll "try" this cycle but not too much (of course it turns out my DH will be away the time I expect to Ov).

I haven't given much thought to Clomid.

Since we did not conceive without the help of Preseed last time, my concerns about conceiving are either that I have hostile CM or that my DH's sperms are not as healthy as they could be.

But otherwise internally things seem to be ok (ie no obvious reason for my MC)

I'm going to have another talk with DH about vitamins (he refuses to read any articles I send him by email, regardless of the topic - annoying)..

For myself, I wasn't going to go back to taking supplements etc but I caved. 

So now I am taking the Evening Primrose Oil from now til Ov and I am drinking Green tea (but not too much as it interferes with Folic Acid uptake)

And then I am also taking a multi-vitamin (not prenatal yet as I want to finish off this bottle!) and a B-vitamin complex (B-50)


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Susan. Many prayers going out to you that you'll get that "sticky bean" soon. I know you're pressuring your DH to take the vitamins. I was pressuring mine, too, but he didn't really want to (and never did). I did convince him however to eat some pumpkin seeds, they are supposed to be rich in zinc which is good for spermy's health. Maybe you can go that route with him? I don't think that men understand the anguish we go through trying to get pregnant, but sometimes maybe that's a good thing? You know, to keep an even balance and stuff lol. If my DH was as fanatical as I was about certain things, I think he would drive me crazier than he does being indifferent. :haha:

But I am glad that your test results came back normal. Doesn't offer much closure, but at least you know you're healthy in that respect.

Rosa, how are you feeling? Getting close to BD time isn't it? :)


----------



## rosababy

Hey Sideways! :hi: Yep, bd'ing starts tonight. :winkwink: Too early, but gotta whip those :spermy: into shape. :haha: We'll do it every other day starting today. However, next Monday we have NO time unless we do it in the morning. :wacko: I am sooooo not a morning person, but it's either that or midnight, which is worse. It's so weird to "schedule" it like this, isn't it?! We've never had this Monday issue before, and it sucks.

I'm feeling pretty good. Still having night hot flashes, they wake me up! It's gross, I'm so sweaty! My temps are still really high in the morning, too. I'm positive it's the Clomid (since google told me :blush:) but I don't want it to mess up my biphasic chart!

Sideways, how are YOU feeling?


----------



## EnglishGirl

Not happy:-( AF showed up today, cd 24? What's going on? 
Probably best to see my gp for some testing.

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## SMFirst

Hey Englishgirl - That would be a little confusing! Have you been taking any different supplements or something that could shift it? Best to talk to your GP, like you say..


----------



## rosababy

Englishgirl, :hugs: How long are your cycles normally? How long have you been ttc? Yes, definitely talk to your doc. If nothing else, they can take some blood and run some tests. You'll feel like something is being done...I'm sorry AF got you. :cry:


----------



## rosababy

Btw, anyone want to add their name to our March testing thread? We've had 2 testers, and they're both :bfp:!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...esters-lets-see-those-st-paddys-day-bfps.html


----------



## SMFirst

I'm going to abstain from testing for March (in keeping with the idea of NTNP, I don't want to put too much expectation on this month)


----------



## wifeyw

Hi guys sorry to intrude. does anyone know anyone whos has PCOS and azoospermia? or any thread?


----------



## rosababy

wifeyw said:


> Hi guys sorry to intrude. does anyone know anyone whos has PCOS and azoospermia? or any thread?

No I don't, sorry. Have you posted a thread of your own? Someone will probably reply.


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> I'm going to abstain from testing for March (in keeping with the idea of NTNP, I don't want to put too much expectation on this month)

Probably a good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## SMFirst

wifeyw said:


> Hi guys sorry to intrude. does anyone know anyone whos has PCOS and azoospermia? or any thread?

MissSazra has PCOS, I believe - do a search for her.
Heres's a thread she started: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/529486-30-ttc-1-cd14.html

And in the TTC Buddies section there are a couple moer threads: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/505446-ttc-3-pcos-would-love-buddy.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/541723-pcos-ttc-3-looking-buddies.html


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi wifeyw! MissSazra has PCOS. And SM is right there are some PCOS threads on the main TTC forum I think. If not there may be some in this forum (Discussions).

Rosa, I am doing better and better thank GOODNESS. I'm not too optimistic that this is all over and done with though, but I'll take it any way I can. I have found the trick and that is I have to stay full. And that means lots of protein... that doesn't help my constipation (sorry TMI!) but I'll take that over 24/7 nausea at this point. I'm trying to add fiber to my diet to help with that too so hopefully I'll get myself all worked out at some point LOL.

EnglishGirl, hi long time no see!! I missed you. How are you doing, other than AF starting a few days early? Which is kind of odd... I would do like the other girls say and see what your doc says. Good luck hon!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, glad you're feeling somewhat better. :hugs: I hope it goes away and you can enjoy your pregnancy soon!


----------



## SMFirst

Holy Sideways - I can't believe you are already at 9 weeks!! Hope you keep feeling better


----------



## rosababy

Sideways and Flying, have either of you had scans yet??


----------



## flyingduster

sideways has, she posted a pic in her journal... But I haven't. I was offered an early dating scan for next week, but I'm fully booked and I'm very confident in my dates, so turned it down. Instead my first scan will be the NT one on April 4th. Well, it better be then cos it's the earliest afternoon I had free so I marked it off. If it can't be the 4th of April then who knows when it could be cos I'm fully booked now until like the 3rd week in April except that one gap on the afternoon of the 4th!!! lol


8 weeks!!!! YAY!


----------



## SMFirst

Flying you make it seem so easy to be confident - I wish I was more like you!


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> Flying you make it seem so easy to be confident - I wish I was more like you!

I was just thinking the same thing! Good for you! :thumbup: I hope to be that calm when I get my bfp. 

Not sure how I missed Sideway's scan pic. I'll go look.


----------



## Sideways 8

hey everyone, yup 9 weeks already. I feel a little yuckier today :( Gonna go post some stuff in my journal in a little bit. 

how is everyone else doing with the TTC??


----------



## rosababy

Flying, how did you post the link to your facebook page? I can't figure out how to have people "find" me with a link...:shrug:


----------



## flyingduster

Rosa, you can simply post a link to your page (go to "profile" on the top right, and copy the url of that page: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1062134461) but if you want a personalised url (like mine is facebook.com/flyingduster rather than yours which is a long id number) then go to facebook.com/username and you can create one. :)


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone!

Sorry I went away again, I needed to get my head straight, all the ttc was really getting me down. Anyhow, as you may have read from my other thread I have started acupuncture and am now cd13 with my fist peak day on the monitor this cycle. That means I should ovulate tomorrow and will have the first 28 day cycle in about 7 months. I don't know if it's the acupuncture or me feeling so much more positive having had it done, but something is obviously happening and making my body respond. 

We have had highs on the monitor since cd10 this month, instead of just one high then a peak. A friend at work said if the monitor does that then it's not the right environment to conceive, yet with a few highs first it is. So I'm feeling good but not making myself try to feel good for a change!

I have been lurking and following the thread, and I'm pleased everyone is getting on ok. I'll try not to go AWOL again, and I shouldn't with all the positivity! Xx


----------



## rducky

That sounds really promising, MissSazra!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, flying!

MizzSazra, I'm glad you're back and feeling positive again! My mom has mentioned acupuncture several times, and I'm interested in that. Is it expensive or does insurance cover it? Sounds like it's working for you! That's awesome! :happydance:


----------



## MissSazra

Mine costs £45 a go, which includes the acupuncture and a massage. A currency converter puts that at about $73 (if I did it right! lol) They did tell me that insurance would cover it, but I don't have any, so have paid up front for 6 sessions, but really hoping I won't need that many. 

I have my second tomorrow, but tomorrow is also ovulation day so I need to check with them that it's still ok to do, and if it's ok in the 2ww. I guess it could help with implantation if it has done so much already, I shall just have to ask.

Considering that ovulation was happening between cd17-21 for the past 7 months, it's a real step in the right direction.

Xx


----------



## SMFirst

best of luck MissSazra :) I've never tried acupuncture but it's been around for like centuries so it must be effective!!


----------



## rosababy

Well considering how much other fertility treatments cost, that's not too bad! I'm glad it's relaxing you at any rate. I've heard sometimes that's all it takes! FX that you don't need all 6 sessions! My mom and brother have gone for various things, and they both swear by it. My mom said her acupuncturist says she has 100% success rate with fertility issues. Wow! That's impressive, even though it's hard to believe...how can anything have 100% success rate?! Down the road, if we're still not preggo, I will probably try it. 

I'm feeling oddly relaxed about this cycle. I'm not sure if it's because I started clomid, so I feel like something is being done...or if it's giving me hope or what. I know it might not happen the first cycle, so I'm trying not to get my hopes TOO high. Deep down, I still worry it's a :spermy: issue, even though my dh is totally healthy and young. :shrug: Probably my pessimistic side coming out.

How is everyone doing? :flower:


----------



## flyingduster

MissSazra! That sounds wonderful!!! GOOD LUCK!!

And good luck to you too Rosa, you must be due to O soon! I hope it all works out! lol.


AFM I'm feeling nauseous, or bloated. And tired. But I'm happy and loving it nonetheless!!! We got the proofs back from the photographer when we had a photo session with my brother, his fiancé, and my dad & stepmum. We've chosen to get one copy of the group of us, and we've also chosen to get a photo of just me and hubby too, so I can't wait to get them back!!! It's exciting we got these professional photos done, and I can tell people I was 6.5 weeks pregnant in those pics! lmao. And I've never had pro pics done of us apart from our wedding day!!! :D


----------



## rosababy

Flying, sorry you're feeling sick, but I'm glad you're in good spirits! Yes, I should be o'ing soon! I'm not doing opks, which is hard for me. It's the first time since we started ttc'ing that I'm not using them. Just :sex: every other day and temping. So, I don't have a "heads up" when it's about to happen, but oh well. The temps will tell me in a day or two.


----------



## SMFirst

Just staying relaxed and knowing that stressing won't influence it and also having something to give you that positive thinking like Clomid probably will mean that this is the time that it happens Rosa (like you said, maybe not this month but soon!)


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> Just staying relaxed and knowing that stressing won't influence it and also having something to give you that positive thinking like Clomid probably will mean that this is the time that it happens Rosa (like you said, maybe not this month but soon!)

You're absolutely right, Susan. Thanks! :flower: With that said, I will feel even better after my dh has his SA. Just one more thing to worry about, right?! :haha: I really have no reason to believe his SA won't be just fine, though. Praying for peace works. I have faith that praying for a baby will work too, just not in _my_ time.


----------



## MissSazra

Have had my second acupuncture treatment today. Less needles this time, just 9 instead of 13, but the heat lamp was hotter and I had the needles in for longer (or at least it would seem so.) I should be ovulating today, so hopefully when I have my next treatment (next Sunday) it might help with implantation if we have caught the egg this month. I'm still feeling very positive about it all, so I really hope this is our month!


----------



## rosababy

Hey ladies! It's been quiet in here for a while...how is everyone doing?

I'm officially done temping. I've been waiting for o ever since my +opk 3 days ago, but no really high temps. I'm wondering if clomid is messing with it...so, I'm done. As my dh would say D-U-N, DONE! :haha: Just gonna sit around, enjoy life and wait. Probably squeeze in a bd here and there, just in case I'm o'ing crazy late (today is already cd20), but other than that, relaxing.

MissSazra, how did your acupuncture go?


----------



## flyingduster

Rosa; good on you for taking it easy! Good luck!!!!!

AFM I'm doing pretty well now. The nausea has all but gone (yaaay!!! Lets hope it stays away...) but I'm also feeling other symptoms instead. *sigh* but otherwise, things are pretty good really! :)


----------



## MissSazra

Hi!

I'm 5dpo and counting down the days to testing. I'm much more relaxed this month, and not symptom spotting, as what will be will be.

The acupuncture has been great, I have my third session on Sunday which will hopefully help with implantation should we have caught the egg this month. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok! Xx


----------



## rosababy

Good for you, MissSazra! I'm glad acu is going well for you. I've often thought of doing it myself. I THINK I'm 3 dpo, but who knows. :shrug: I may not have even o'ed yet, so who knows. I've decided just to go with the flow and relax. HA! We'll see how that goes...


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi ladies

Been to the GP yesterday and she's going to do some blood tests to see what's going with my hormones.....
She told me that my body is still "recovering" from the implanon because of my irregular cycles.
We'll see what happens! This month I'm out because DH is away again, maybe next month!

Enjoy your weekend:flower:


----------



## rosababy

:hi: Englishgirl!! Good to see you, it's been a while! I hope you get some answers from your blood test. That helped me a lot. :shrug: Sorry your dh is gone. You sound in good spirits, though! :hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone!

I'm 11dpo and I have a faint (but definitely pink) second line!!!!!!!!!!!!

I shall retest tomorrow, but am really hoping this is the start of our BFP!


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm 11dpo and I have a faint (but definitely pink) second line!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I shall retest tomorrow, but am really hoping this is the start of our BFP!

OOOMMMMGGGG SHUT UP!!!! MissSazra, I'm so excited for you!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Retest like 15 times TODAY!!! :haha: FX so hard for you that this is it for you!!

Afm, I'm about 9 dpo today, and am patiently (okay that's a lie) waiting for the doc to call with my progesterone blood test results from yesterday. That will tell me if I o'ed and let me know if there is a chance for this cycle. Hopefully clomid did it's job and those :spermy: found their way!


----------



## MissSazra

I'm trying so hard not to get excited but it's really difficult not to. To begin with the line was so super faint but definitely there, and now it's really visible, although still faint! I shall keep you updated.


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra said:


> I'm trying so hard not to get excited but it's really difficult not to. To begin with the line was so super faint but definitely there, and now it's really visible, although still faint! I shall keep you updated.

Can you post a pic? Will it show up on the computer screen?
Maybe I should try acupuncture next cycle!!


----------



## MissSazra

I shall try and post a pic later when I get home from work. It just about shows up on a camera so hopefully you can give me your opinion on it.

I am definitely a fan of acupuncture if this does turn out to be correct.


----------



## rosababy

My progesterone was 19!!!!!! Last time it was 8, so I'm very excited!! :wohoo:

Post that pic, MissSazra!


----------



## MissSazra

That's great news Rosa! 

I am just about to head home now. Will post as soon as I can!


----------



## SMFirst

That's so exciting MissSazra - definitely post a pic!!
Congrats!!

Rosa- that's great about your progesterone as well - things are looking good!

Well that would be so cool if (eventually) all of us from this thread got BFPs :)


----------



## MissSazra

Ok, here's the link to my pic in the gallery:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/564132-start-my-bfp.html#post9686738


----------



## SMFirst

That's an awesome second line!!! HOORAY!!


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks SM, I'm just so scared that it will have gone by tomorrow and I shouldn't have tested early!


----------



## MissSazra

Have a look at my new avatar! Eeeeeek, it's really true, and that was with evening urine that hadn't been held for very long!


----------



## rosababy

Omg, MissSazra!!! Digis don't lie!!! Congrats!! :wohoo:


----------



## SMFirst

So - my new theory is that people that go crazy the moment they get their BFP - excitement, telling everyone, buying stuff etc right away are the ones that have success and no issues at all (whereas the ones like me that worry all the time and are too cautious end up in the spot they are trying to avoid..)

So don't hold back MissSazra - get excited!!


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> So - my new theory is that people that go crazy the moment they get their BFP - excitement, telling everyone, buying stuff etc right away are the ones that have success and no issues at all (whereas the ones like me that worry all the time and are too cautious end up in the spot they are trying to avoid..)
> 
> So don't hold back MissSazra - get excited!!

:hugs: Susan. I just noticed that your status is "on a break." Are you ntnp right now?


----------



## SMFirst

I guess I will change my status at the beginning of April if I don't magically get a BFP this month.. We are officially going to start TTC again next cycle.. (so this cycle it was NTNP but it was a pretty lazy effort all around)


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> I guess I will change my status at the beginning of April if I don't magically get a BFP this month.. We are officially going to start TTC again next cycle.. (so this cycle it was NTNP but it was a pretty lazy effort all around)

I see. I hope you get your bfp soon! You're right, it would be so fun if we all got preggo so close to each other!


----------



## SMFirst

So MissSazra - do you think your DH will miss all the BD'ing or will he be happy to take a break now? ;)


----------



## MissSazra

He will miss it more than I will! lol He'll just have to know it's all part of the process to begin with!


----------



## Sideways 8

OMG!! MissSazra!! I'm so happy for you!! I love this thread!! :happydance:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Congrats MissSazra!!!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! 

A little update about me: I have to go back to the doctor on Monday cause I started bleeding yet again... I have been bleeding since March 2nd very heavy with really large clots (sorry tmi) and in February I spotted throughout the month... So FX that nothing is seriously wrong... I hope you all are doing great... 

Sorry I haven't been on lately I've been a little down and out about this whole thing and to top it all of my friends on FB have either had a baby recently or got pregnant.


----------



## Sideways 8

Awww Bby I wish I knew why you were bleeding some much. Please keep us updated on what your doctors say. I'll keep you in my prayers.
I understand you getting down about this whole process. I don't blame you, especially with what you're going through. Hang in there, hon. XOXOXO


----------



## EnglishGirl

Congrats MissSazra, what a wonderful news! Hope you feel fine so that you can enjoy every minute of your pregnancy!
For me, I'm doing my blood test tomorrow.....Dr told me she'll call me at the end of this week for the results.
Hope everything is ok....

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday )


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks EnglishGirl. At the moment I'm very tired with waves of nausea that come and go (I have it now, as I seem to get it more in the evening). However, I'm not complaining, I shall still enjoy every minute of being pregnant. I may change that if and when morning sickness properly kicks in! lol


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra I really hope your morning sickness wasn't (isn't) as bad as mine. It really depressed me. Now I just feel kind of icky here and there. All I can recommend is that you make sure you never get hungry!! Stay full and you should be ok.

English, good luck on your tests, I'm interested to see how they turn out. :) Keep us posted!!

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ROSA!!!!


----------



## wifeyw

BbyLove5410 said:


> Congrats MissSazra!!!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> A little update about me: I have to go back to the doctor on Monday cause I started bleeding yet again... I have been bleeding since March 2nd very heavy with really large clots (sorry tmi) and in February I spotted throughout the month... So FX that nothing is seriously wrong... I hope you all are doing great...
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on lately I've been a little down and out about this whole thing and to top it all of my friends on FB have either had a baby recently or got pregnant.

Hi BbyLove it sounds like my sister, she was like that she has endrometrosis have a look into it and see or ask ur dr its worth a try. xx


----------



## wifeyw

Congrats MissSazra xx so happy for u yayy!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Sideways! It was a fun birthday. :cake:

Englishgirl, are you getting cd21 blood test? Let us know how your numbers are! FX that they're good!


----------



## EnglishGirl

A very happy birthday Rosa! Big hugs xxx


----------



## MissSazra

Happy belated birthday Rosa!


Not long til testing for you, how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## rosababy

MissSazra said:


> Happy belated birthday Rosa!
> 
> 
> Not long til testing for you, how are you feeling? Xx

Thanks! Well, I'm 13 dpo today, and am fighting the urge to pick up some $tree cheapos. I am terrified of bfns though. :blush: Like I really really hate testing. I'd rather just have AF come then see that 1 despicable line. :haha: So, 15 dpo has been my LP lately, and that means AF is due Thursday. If no Thursday, then I'll consider testing Friday. However, I've heard from several places that clomid can lengthen the LP, so I don't know. Feels like an eternity away.


----------



## SMFirst

Happy BelatedBirthday Rosa - glad your party was fun.

I told myself I wouldn't test until well after AF was due if she didn't show up, so April 1 is my test day (but I think AF will show up this week)


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> Happy BelatedBirthday Rosa - glad your party was fun.
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't test until well after AF was due if she didn't show up, so April 1 is my test day (but I think AF will show up this week)

Thanks. :hugs: April 1st...so far away. AF is due for me this Thursday, so if she doesn't show up, I'll test on Friday morning. Also far away!


----------



## BbyLove5410

wifeyw said:


> BbyLove5410 said:
> 
> 
> Hi BbyLove it sounds like my sister, she was like that she has endrometrosis have a look into it and see or ask ur dr its worth a try. xx
> 
> Thank you wifeyw... I will talk to her about that...
> 
> So I went to the doctor yesterday and she wanted me to get blood work done today to check for diabetes then I have an appointment on the 14th of April to get an ultrasound to check for PCOS and I have to take hormone medication for 10 days to stop the bleeding... She didn't want to put me on birth control cause we're TTC... So FX that everything comes out good. :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well... :)Click to expand...


----------



## Sideways 8

glad the doc is doing *something* for you Bby. I hope everything works out well. Keep us posted.


----------



## EnglishGirl

Got my results back from blood tests, everything
Was ok doc told me....
Today cd1 for me, try to keep smiling and be patient but is
Not always easy I have to say....

Have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## rosababy

English, glad to hear your blood work is good! Progesterone? What was it? Sorry to hear it's CD 1 for you...I'm STILL waiting for AF. Tested bfn on Wednesday morning, which was 14 dpo, so I'm sure if I was preggo, it would have showed up. Now it's just a waiting game. I SUCK at waiting games.


----------



## Sideways 8

good luck rosa. i told someone on another thread that my bfp was very light on 14dpo.. its just different for everyone i think. just keep me updated!


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> good luck rosa. i told someone on another thread that my bfp was very light on 14dpo.. its just different for everyone i think. just keep me updated!

Thanks, Sideways. :hugs: I don't think this is it...I know AF is coming any minute now. It's okay...it'll happen eventually. Just gotta keep on being patient. How are you feeling?


----------



## Sideways 8

i'm feeling ok today. it's really a tossup now as to how i'll feel. at least the bad days are less and less often as time goes on :) thanks for asking. i see your ticker got updated to CD1. sorry hon :( you are right it WILL happen.

sorry af got you too English. hopefully your DH will be around this time you're ovulating!

hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## rosababy

AF came this morning. Cramps so bad that they woke me up. I knew she was coming as soon as I woke up at 4:45. :wacko: Oh well. Maybe next cycle. On a positive note, I had a FABULOUS time wine tasting today. :wine:


----------



## Sideways 8

yummm how I want some wine right now. Or a good margarita. 6 months to go lol. Of course there is something better coming at the end of those 6 months lol.

my vision is all crazy today and it was yesterday. I have no idea if this is pregnancy related or not. Guess I need to visit the boards!


----------



## Sideways 8

sure is quiet in here!! How is everyone doing? Rosa? English? is anyone hommmeee???


----------



## rosababy

I'm here...it feels like it's just me and Englishgirl, and I haven't heard from her in a while, so I've been off in other parts of BnB...

The SA from my dh came back. It's just okay. 80 million count (which is 4 times the average, so that's great!), but only 30% motility (kind of low) and 7% morphology (really low). So, I'm pretty bummed about that. :sad2: My doc seems to think it's okay because he has SO many sperm, that the low motility and morphology is okay. I'm not sure I agree...

So, on to clomid #2. Hopefully we'll get preggo someday. :shrug:

How are you doing, Sideways?


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm doing ok. Thanks for asking. Sickness has been at bay since Monday, except for a gag or 2 here or there. :)
Look up some foods that are rich in zinc and that will help the morphology and stuff. Did the doc explain any lifestyle changes that your DH may have to make? Like, take vitamins or whatever? And was your DH there to hear the results?


----------



## rosababy

Doc didn't say to change anything, because he said he was not concerned about the low morphology. He said it should be totally fine, since he has such an enormous amount of sperm in the count. So, idk. :shrug: I'll google it, but most everything says take a vitamin (he does), workout (he does), don't smoke (fine there), don't drink a lot (one or two a week), no riding bikes, no hot tubs, boxers, he does all of that! He was pretty demasculated by the news. However, 80 million is pretty good! I keep calling him 80. :blush:


----------



## Sideways 8

Yeah I was afraid of my DH feeling emasculated if he had to get an SA ("jizz in a cup" he called it). I think men are generally proud of their reproductive abilities so it hits hard on their pride when they learn it's not the best sperm in the world. lol. Plus he might be feeling like it's his fault you're not preggo and you may have to help with that. Which it sounds like you're already doing that.

Are you still on Clomid?


----------



## rosababy

Yes, I'm still on clomid. 2nd cycle on it now. I know he felt like he was the reason we're not getting preggo, even though my progesterone was too low. Realistically, it is probably because of the combo of the two of us. :shrug: I really do hope that the doc knows what he's talking about, and the morphology is not a huge deal. I am not convinced. 

I'm glad you're feeling better. :flower:


----------



## EnglishGirl

I'm here! As I'm home alone with my lo and working I didn't
Have time to be on here....again my dh is coming home on cd 10 so
hopefully it will work out this month. 
What happens if your prog. Is too low?


----------



## rosababy

Did you have it checked? You can do a few things. A natural cream, put it on twice a day in places like your arms, abs, thighs from O to AF.

Progesterone suppositories (I can never spell that right and too lazy to look it up). Put the pill IN you from O to AF until the 2nd tri (not fun). 

Clomid. That's what my doc put me on. My sil (midwife) said that it may be too low because I'm not producing mature eggs, which affects the progesterone, which affects the eggs, and the cycle continues! So, my doc said clomid would fix it. And it did! My prog was 8 and the first cycle on Clomid was 19.9!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

I still have this thread in my subscriptions, but I haven't had much to say lately.. 

But today is CD1 for me.

I am happy that this last cycle is finally over as it was a little weird.

Excited about trying for real this cycle, but not getting my hopes up for a magical BFP just yet..


I want to remind Rosa again that her DH's SA is FINE (probably much better than a lot of men, likely my DH included). And I know the Clomid will help you get your BFP soon.

I wish my DH would at least take zinc supplements..


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi ladies
My dh returned on cd10.....as my cycle is 24
days I' hoping it was a lucky shot;).
Hope you're all ok, try to stay positive! It's
Going to happen to all of you!!
Of to bed now as my day starts at 05:45...bleeh
XOXO


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi ladies
My dh returned on cd10.....as my cycle is 24
days I' hoping it was a lucky shot;).
Hope you're all ok, try to stay positive! It's
Going to happen to all of you!!
Of to bed now as my day starts at 05:45...bleeh
XOXO


----------



## rosababy

English, perfect timing! I hope you catch that egg! :spermy:

Nothing much going on with me. :coffee: The bd'ing starts tomorrow. I'm not temping or opks this cycle, just trying to relax and not think about ttc as much.


----------



## EnglishGirl

It's sooo quiet over here!! Cd 18 for me, no symptoms at the moment...
How are all the pregnant ladies doing?? Keep us posted)
Spending some quality time with my family as my dh is away again.
Good to see my parents, sister and my two beatiful nieces!
Going to spend some money this afternoon, buying new shoes and summer clothes
Because is warm here!! Love sunshine!
Hugs for all of you xx


----------



## Sideways 8

English, all the threads I've posted on in the past few days have gone quiet! I'm a thread killer!!!

As for me, I'm still getting sick now and then (am sick today....)

Did you get a bunch of good stuff on your shopping trip? I haven't gone shopping in a while! I feel like a big fat cow right now. LOL 
Good luck, when do you test?


----------



## EnglishGirl

Wow Sideways, 15 weeks pregnant! I don't know yet.... Af is due
This weekend so if she doesn't show up I will
Test just before Easter.....
Hope you feel better soon!!
Shopping trip wasn't great, only one pair of shoes....
Are you already wearing maternity clothes?


----------



## flyingduster

I'm still around too, but I really only post in one thread now. lol! I keep meaning to look at the second tri threads too, might do that tonight.... heh.

But I'm doing well, had our first scan last week which was amazing! Sooooooo can't wait to feel it moving now!!!! :D

:hugs: to all, I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Sideways 8

English yes I'm sometimes in maternity clothes and sometimes in my regular ones, it depends on how I look in the mornings lol. Sometimes I still have a rather flat tummy so I think I'm just wearing maternity clothes because I get bloated. lol either way.

Well, I have a 3-day weekend! woohoo. And DH is out of town until Monday night. Time to relaxxxxxxx


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi ladies

Still no sign of AF.....I'm on cd26. Bought the test but will wait till tomorrow morning.
Again very nervous and afraid for another disappointment. We'll see what happens!
Have a lovely day, we went to the park today to enjoy the lovely weather.
Tomorrow we're off to the beach )
Talk to you soon
XX


----------



## flyingduster

FX for you EnglishGirl!!!!!!!! Soooooo hoping for your BFP! :D


----------



## rducky

Fingers crossed for you, EnglishGirl!:dust:


----------



## Sideways 8

good luck English!!! got my fingers crossed!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Woohooo, got my BFP this morning!!! Sooooo happy )
FX everything goes well.....


----------



## flyingduster

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! English!!!! Seriously!!?! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!
:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## rducky

Congrats, English! So happy for you!


----------



## rducky

When can we see a picture?


----------



## Sideways 8

English!!! Congrats honey!! Wow! I'm so happy for you! Show us that beautiful bfp!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hi ladies!

First off, Congrats English on your BFP!!! Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!!! 
Sorry I haven't been on lately I've just been a little worries about what's been going on with me but an update on whats been going on with me, I went back to the doctor since I was bleeding for basically the whole month of February. She put me on hormone medication to stop the bleeding, ordered me to get more blood work done and a transvaginal ultrasound. When I went in for the ultrasound the found a few little cysts on my right ovary and in the opening of my uterus. So she diagnosed me with PCOS. So now I have to go to another specialist in May to get on medication to help me ovulate and to get pregnant. I am so relieved that she said I can still get pregnant I just need a little help. So hopefully I will be able to join you all soon... 

I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## rducky

Hey Bby, that's great that you got some answers! I really do hope that you can join us soon! I'll have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Sideways 8

Awww, Bby! I'm glad you got some answers but sad that you were diagnosed with PCOS. I guess it is helpful to know that your symptoms have a name to them now, so they can be treated. Good luck honey! If MissSazra is still around, I think she would be good help since she has PCOS and recently got her bfp!

Much :dust: to you!


----------



## SMFirst

Bby - Also glad you got some answers. Hopefully you will have a helpful doctor to give you more advice on how to get pregnant with PCOS..

English - Sorry I didn't congratulate you earlier - best of luck..

Speaking of MissSazra - has anyone heard how she's doing with her pregnancy?

AFM - I expect AF sometime next week - of course there is some hope that she won't come at all but I'm ok with whichever outcome.. Actually the idea of getting pregnant still scares me as I know I won't be able to shake the fear and stress that the whole thing will end like last time..

Overall my PMA was quite high the last couple of weeks (enjoying everyday life) but this past week for some reason it faltered somewhat.. Maybe due to seeing yet another FB friend pregnant, or the continuous updates from pregnant friends I already know about...not sure..

You girls must count yourselves very very fortunate to have healthy babies growing in there (and soon enough to be out in the world). Promise me that you will not take any of it for granted - be sure to give those babies lots of love always!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi girls!

Congrats to English. 

I took a really long break from b&b as the morning sickness has been dreadful, nausea from morning til night and have been sick more this last week, but that makes me feel better. I haven't been able to think about anything pregnancy related (couldn't even look at the books I'd got as it all made me feel more sick). I still have it a little but nothing compared to what it was like.


I'm probably not the best person to ask about the pcos as the gynaecologist told me I probably didn't have it, after 4 years of being told I did.

I'm on and off of here depending on if it's a good day or not, but hopefully in the next few weeks I'll start to feel more human and normal again!

Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

SMFirst said:


> Bby - Also glad you got some answers. Hopefully you will have a helpful doctor to give you more advice on how to get pregnant with PCOS..
> 
> English - Sorry I didn't congratulate you earlier - best of luck..
> 
> Speaking of MissSazra - has anyone heard how she's doing with her pregnancy?
> 
> AFM - I expect AF sometime next week - of course there is some hope that she won't come at all but I'm ok with whichever outcome.. Actually the idea of getting pregnant still scares me as I know I won't be able to shake the fear and stress that the whole thing will end like last time..
> 
> Overall my PMA was quite high the last couple of weeks (enjoying everyday life) but this past week for some reason it faltered somewhat.. Maybe due to seeing yet another FB friend pregnant, or the continuous updates from pregnant friends I already know about...not sure..
> 
> You girls must count yourselves very very fortunate to have healthy babies growing in there (and soon enough to be out in the world). Promise me that you will not take any of it for granted - be sure to give those babies lots of love always!


SM I have missed you!! So many of you haven't been on here in a while. :hugs:

And you don't have to worry about any of us taking this for granted. We know how trying it is to get to this point. I'm so sorry that you're feeling down lately. Blame your wonderful hormones on that since AF (or a bfp??) is due soon. Did you guys try this time around?


----------



## Sideways 8

MissSazra I completely understand honey!!! See if you can get some Zofran from the doctor. It helped me loads. Or the generic version which I think is called ondansetron or something. And when I needed extra help, a Unisom (doxylamine) tablet at nighttime made the next morning and day much much MUCH better and I could actually feel closer to normal. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Sideways

Well for March we were NTNP and then for April we were supposed to be trying but didn't get much BD'ing in so I wouldn't say we tried very hard..

But it's been good not stressing about it..


----------



## Sideways 8

I understand. :flower: Looks like you guys have an anniversary coming up in a couple of month. Got anything special planned?


----------



## SMFirst

Well, we didn't take a honeymoon after our wedding, so at the end of this June we are going on a 10-day road trip.. Should be lots of fun (sightseeing, hiking etc)


----------



## BbyLove5410

rducky said:


> Hey Bby, that's great that you got some answers! I really do hope that you can join us soon! I'll have my fingers crossed for you.




Sideways 8 said:


> Awww, Bby! I'm glad you got some answers but sad that you were diagnosed with PCOS. I guess it is helpful to know that your symptoms have a name to them now, so they can be treated. Good luck honey! If MissSazra is still around, I think she would be good help since she has PCOS and recently got her bfp!
> 
> Much :dust: to you!




SMFirst said:


> Bby - Also glad you got some answers. Hopefully you will have a helpful doctor to give you more advice on how to get pregnant with PCOS..
> 
> English - Sorry I didn't congratulate you earlier - best of luck..
> 
> Speaking of MissSazra - has anyone heard how she's doing with her pregnancy?
> 
> AFM - I expect AF sometime next week - of course there is some hope that she won't come at all but I'm ok with whichever outcome.. Actually the idea of getting pregnant still scares me as I know I won't be able to shake the fear and stress that the whole thing will end like last time..
> 
> Overall my PMA was quite high the last couple of weeks (enjoying everyday life) but this past week for some reason it faltered somewhat.. Maybe due to seeing yet another FB friend pregnant, or the continuous updates from pregnant friends I already know about...not sure..
> 
> You girls must count yourselves very very fortunate to have healthy babies growing in there (and soon enough to be out in the world). Promise me that you will not take any of it for granted - be sure to give those babies lots of love always!

Thank you ladies! I am so happy to have finally got some answers. I am hoping that the medication actually works quickly. The research I have done on the medication has a very high success rate which makes me happy and I read that there is a higher chance of multiples which is a little scary but exciting at the same time. Haha. DH is excited to know that we still have the chance to get pregnant and that there is a possibility of have more than one. I am at ease for now with the results that I have received. 

I am so lucky to have you girls to talk to and confide in. You all are amazing. I hope you all are feeling well and loving your experience. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm glad things are looking more positive for you too! Hopefully all that bleeding will soon be a thing of the past. It took me 16 weeks but I am actually enjoying this finally! lol. I feel like a normal person now, albeit a fat one. :haha:


----------



## rosababy

English, congrats!!! :yipee: 

Bby, what kind of med are you taking? I hope it's lucky for you! 

Afm, just got home from a little vacay, and feeling great! AF is due next week sometime. No idea, because I'm not temping or using opks this cycle. Bbs hurt a LOT, little cramps here and there, loads of creamy cm...


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa, we missed you! Hope you have a bfp around the corner :)

I am about to get ready for church. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## SMFirst

Sideways - I read about the tornadoes in Alabama, hope you and your family are ok !

(and everyone else that lives down in that tornado area!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi girls

Last weekend I ended up in hospital because my mum found me passed out on the stairs....
My dh called the ambulance and after they arrived and gave me medication I had to go to hospital.
In early pregancy ( with my type 1 diabetes) you can get really low sugars. Can't remember a thing apart from being so sick....awful.
I'm fine now but even more carefull then I already was....
The obs/gyn told me it didn't harm my pregancy. Can't wait for that dating scan, just to make sure somebody's in there......

Just watched the Royal Wedding, how romantic that was:wedding:

Rosa, how are you??

Big hugs XX


----------



## rducky

EnglishGirl said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Last weekend I ended up in hospital because my mum found me passed out on the stairs....
> My dh called the ambulance and after they arrived and gave me medication I had to go to hospital.
> In early pregancy ( with my type 1 diabetes) you can get really low sugars. Can't remember a thing apart from being so sick....awful.
> I'm fine now but even more carefull then I already was....
> The obs/gyn told me it didn't harm my pregancy. Can't wait for that dating scan, just to make sure somebody's in there......
> 
> Just watched the Royal Wedding, how romantic that was:wedding:
> 
> Rosa, how are you??
> 
> Big hugs XX

I'm glad you're ok. That must have been scary. When is your scan?


----------



## rosababy

English, OMG. Are you okay??? 

I'm fine. AF got me 2 days ago. However, it only lasted 1.5 days, at the most. A little red, mostly brown and very light. I'm freaking out because my midwife-sister in law said to take a test, because 1.5 days is too short. I've had wine and aleve and am supposed to start round 3 of clomid TONIGHT! Am playing phone tag with the nurse to see what to do. Why would I be bleeding if it weren't AF?


----------



## rducky

Rosa, did you test? I would definitely test if I were you. I hope you were able to get in touch with the nurse. Let us know.


----------



## EnglishGirl

Rosa, you have to test. Then at least you know what's going on!!
Keep us posted and fx for you!

Hugs xx


----------



## rosababy

Negative. Oh well. Round 3 of clomid starts tonight, I guess.


----------



## flyingduster

Aww Rosa, that sucks! I hope they can figure out what's up though... GOOD LUCK!!!!!



AFM, I heard the heartbeat for the very first time today! I'm STILL crying over it. lol! I recorded it with my camera (well, I videoed the wall of the room! lol) as hubby wasn't able to be there:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKy4QWzL2Oc


----------



## EnglishGirl

I'm sorry to hear Rosa, thinking of you......

Today I'm not doing much, my lo woke up during the night 
And was very upset so I took her in my bed as dh is away. That meant
a wake up at 6 this morning.... She was singing songs to make me
Open my eyes )
Good start of the day though!
Enjoy your weekend xxx


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi everyone. Sorry for the absence. Tornados knocked out our power plant so we were without power and therefore means of communication for a while. More info on that in my journal.

English, how scary!! Glad you're ok and the pregnancy is ok. Take care of yourself and the little one!

Rosa, so sorry about the :witch: booo!!! How many rounds of Clomid are you going to be on?

SM, how are things going for you?


----------



## rosababy

Sideways, I'm so relieved to hear that you are okay. When we were driving to Florida, 95 was a wreck. SO much tornado damage all over. I thought immediately of you.

I'm okay. I started my 3rd round of clomid on Friday. I'm going to start baby aspirin tomorrow, since my af was only 1.5 days...that can't be normal. I've read that clomid can thin the lining. I'm calling my doc tomorrow, too, to see what he has to say about it.


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa - Hope your doctor can give some answers. But at least your fertility appt is coming up soon..

AFM - Well, I got over my "feeling down" days, now feeling pretty good. My DH and I have been working hard on our yards and gardens and its been really nice weather as well. So after a hard days work, sitting out on the patio and sipping some wine has been fun :)

We went to a home show yesterday and got an idea to get a small hot tub.. (we had really enjoyed sitting in the hot tub when we went on our little trip in the beginning of April so had thought about it since then).. We'll see what happens there..

But, if it works out that I get a BFP on or near my birthday (the timing is about right) then all focus will change of course.

In truth though, the thought of getting pregnant again still scares me a little, because it will be instant stress and worry (unless hopefully things are completely different and I get a positive feeling from the start).. oh well..


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hi Ladies! 

Just thought I would stop by and give you all a little update.... I went to the specialist and she decided not to put me on any medication at this time because my blood work results came back really good.... So she recommended me to stop smoking, diet and exercise, drink lots of water (1 gallon) and to start BBT and if we still have no luck in 6 months than she's going to refer me to a fertility specialist so then I can start Clomid. AF showed her face on April 3rd, bd around my estimated fertile period and then two weeks later I spotted for a few days. I was expecting AF May 3rd but she hasn't showed yet. So I am thinking that maybe the hormone medication my Gyno gave me to stop the bleeding in February helped put me back on track and (not trying to jinx it) that I could be pregnant right now.... The only symptoms I could think of being related to pregnancy that I have is being a little nauseous, light headed and heartburn. But I'm trying not to get all crazy about it and just go with the flow. 

I hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh bby!!! Have you tested?? FX for you hun, and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thank you flying! No not yet.... I'm not too sure when I should test.... 
How are you and baby doing?


----------



## rducky

Fingers crossed for you, Bby!

How's everyone else?


----------



## Sideways 8

awesome Bby! I have my fingers crossed for you! :) :) :)

hope everyone else is well... this thread is losing momentum :(


----------



## SMFirst

I posted on May 2 but no one replied :(


----------



## Sideways 8

OMG SM I can't believe I missed that somehow?? Sorry hon :(

I LOVE hot tubs. I miss them. I still get in my bathtub with hot water though, ahhhh it's so relaxing. I'm very glad that you're feeling better all around too. :hugs: Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## SMFirst

Today is CD15 for me (and for Rosa too coincidentally).. We finally DTD precisely every other day this time around, and used preseed so I'm hopeful...


----------



## flyingduster

Bby, if you expected AF on may 3rd, and you're confident of that date (give or take a couple of days even) and she hasn't arrived, I'd be testing now!!! lol. You're way over due for AF if she's this late aren't you?? Even if it's a BFN you at least can know what's happening a little more (either your dates are wrong and it's too early still, or you're not preg!) but if it's a BFP.... oohhh!!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :D


Sm I'm sooo sorry I missed your post too hun!! Ohhh I love hot tubs too! It's coming into winter here too so I LOVE a long hot bath (ok, not too hot now!) to warm myself up in the evening before bed... mmm!! When I'm further along and it's safer (though I think it's pretty much ok now) I'll make use of mum's hot tub when we go up there I think, especially when I get big and heavy, will be nice to have the weight held up I think! LOL!


AFM, I'm just sitting around waiting really. Ok, not sitting around, I'm working my ass off to get some money into the business so it can maintain itself when I have to cut back right at the end! I've found someone to hire now (at last!) so she'll be starting next week, will train her up so she can start taking some workload off me as I get bigger, but hopefully will still keep enough money coming in to cover everything... we'll see I guess! I can't feel any baby movement yet, but loads of other women don't start feeling it properly until 20 weeks anyway, and because I'm a bigger build (ie rather overweight!) it is common for it to take longer to feel the movements too... I have my next scan in 11 days though, and I'm super excited about it!!! NOT finding out the gender though!!!



love and hugs to everyone, and heaps of babydust and crossed fingers!!!!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rosababy

I'm still here, just lurking. :winkwink: Not much to report. Bd'ing at the right times, trying not to think about ttc. I'm looking for a new job, so busy updating resume and portfolio, finding openings, making phone calls and emails, etc.


----------



## Sideways 8

wow Rosa I didn't know you were looking for a new job. Is everything ok?


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> wow Rosa I didn't know you were looking for a new job. Is everything ok?

Oh yes, just sick of my principal being irrational and not supportive of our program. There are LOADS of elementary schools in my district. Something's bound to open up, I just hope it's close to home with a supportive admin. :shrug: Not the end of the world if I stay, but she just drives me crazy!!!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thank you ladies for all the baby dust! 

@flying - AF usually comes around the 3rd or 4th so yes I am very overdue but I guess i'm just nervous to test. I'll probably give in and test tomorrow morning. :)


----------



## flyingduster

wow, you certainly aren't a POASA are you!? LOL!!! I couldn't wait beyond the day AF was due, let alone over a week later!!! FX for you, and let us know what your test says!!! Even if it's a BFN, at least you have something to go by... Rather than all the wondering!!! FX FX FX


----------



## Sideways 8

Rosa I understand how bosses can suck! And especially when they're not supportive of their staff. Doesn't sound like it's much different at schools... well regardless I hope you do find a good job somewhere else. Good luck!

Bby you sound like me, being wishy-washy on if I wanted to test or not LOL. Let us know what you get when you do test!! :) Toes and fingers crossed!


----------



## MissSazra

Oooh, Bby I can't wait to hear what happens when you test. I don't think I could have waited that long (especially as I was testing on 11dpo! lol)

Will keep checking back for your result! Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi MissSazra!! How is the sickness going? And... isn't it awesome that your LO is already the size of a lime? Wow!!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Sideways!

The sickness calmed down for about a week, but this last week it has been back and is terrible. Thought it'd be getting better by now but it's just as bad, I'm so fed up of it and just want to get to the glowing pregnant lady stage! lol

Scan is on Tuesday so I'm really excited about that, just hope I'm feeling better by then!

Hope everything's good with you (and everyone else of course!) Xx


----------



## Sideways 8

For me it was the same... Got better around 10 weeks then it would come back, then disappear again. It means you are slowly tapering off this! I really hope you feel better soon. Now I only get sick when I take my vitamins without food. Either way good luck with your scan! We'll need pics of course :)
And I'm glad to see you in better spirits these days. :hugs:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well ladies I tested this morning and got a bfn! :( Oh well I guess its just not my time yet. 

MissSazra I'm sorry you have been feeling icky. Hope you get better! 

Thank you all for the best wishes.... it means a lot to have friends that are supportive.


----------



## Sideways 8

So sorry to hear that Bby. Are you sure AF was due on the 3rd?


----------



## BbyLove5410

It usually comes that day. But my body is probably still messed up. I'm trying hard not to give up but its getting difficult. I don't know what to think anymore. :sad2:


----------



## Sideways 8

so sorry to hear that hon :( Look at it positively if you can, sounds like the doc has got you on the right track to getting all that taken care of. I've still got you in my prayers sweetie!


----------



## BbyLove5410

I just hope it works. But thank you for your prayers it means a lot. How are you doing?


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm doing ok, thanks for asking. :) Just going through the motions like usual... laundry, cleaning house, etc. I'm taking a break today though, I'm soo tired. And my mammaw is going back in the hospital again, this time to get a spot of cancer off her lungs. So if you need any motivation to quit smoking, I see this as a big one! She has all of her loved ones worried about her. I just wish my mom and dad would pay attention to this, too....

Here's some food for thought... I'm not a mom yet, so I don't have experience raising kids. I've also never babysat or generally spent any time around children (my baby's diapers will be the first I've ever changed in my life!). But, last night my DH and I were out eating and the family sitting in the booth behind us had their kindergarten-aged kid with a pacifier in his mouth?? Why on earth would a kid that old have a binky?? He didn't appear to have a developmental disability because he was running around all over the restaurant (something I don't agree with anyway...). Anyway, please tell me there is a reason for the binky, because I found myself judging them as parents and I really don't want to be that kind of mom!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> I'm doing ok, thanks for asking. :) Just going through the motions like usual... laundry, cleaning house, etc. I'm taking a break today though, I'm soo tired. And my mammaw is going back in the hospital again, this time to get a spot of cancer off her lungs. So if you need any motivation to quit smoking, I see this as a big one! She has all of her loved ones worried about her. I just wish my mom and dad would pay attention to this, too....
> 
> Here's some food for thought... I'm not a mom yet, so I don't have experience raising kids. I've also never babysat or generally spent any time around children (my baby's diapers will be the first I've ever changed in my life!). But, last night my DH and I were out eating and the family sitting in the booth behind us had their kindergarten-aged kid with a pacifier in his mouth?? Why on earth would a kid that old have a binky?? He didn't appear to have a developmental disability because he was running around all over the restaurant (something I don't agree with anyway...). Anyway, please tell me there is a reason for the binky, because I found myself judging them as parents and I really don't want to be that kind of mom!

I'm sorry to hear about your mammaw! I hope she's okay. I'm looking forward to quit smoking. 

Lol. I am the same way. I've never been or taken care of a baby before. So we're in the same boat. But I completely agree with you kindergarten is way to old for a binky. You and I have the same type of beliefs on raising a child not to be wild. My DH would never let that happen either. What did your DH say?


----------



## flyingduster

Aww bby, I'm sorry you got a BFN! It sucks, though of course you could still be preg and it's too early, but it sounds like your body is all a bit mucked up so it'll be good to get it sorted! FX for you that it's an easy fix and all is well again!!! :hugs:
How long have you been trying for now??


Sideways, don't worry, there are millions of crappy parents out there! If I find myself judging someones parenting like that (I do it too now!) I just think of the WORSE parents out there. The ones that abuse and kill their kids. At least the ones letting them run amok in a restaurant with a pacifier in it's mouth still cares for it, even if in a weird way from our perspective! lol. 

My mum works for a government organisation that deals with kids, youths & families that are on the wrong side of the law. Drugs, alcohol, abuse, jail etc is normal for them. The stories she tells me of cases she's dealing with at the moment remind me how lucky we are. :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

I was talking to a friend of mine and she said its probably early. So I'm hanging in there now. We've been trying for over a year.


----------



## flyingduster

:hugs: hun. I'm hoping it's still early and you are preg!!! :)

When did you O? Have you been using OPKs or temping or anything?


----------



## SMFirst

Sorry about the BFN Bby, but just keep thinking positive...

As the kindergartner with a pacifier, I agree that's wrong. And I also HATE it when parents let their kids run around (in my experience, my grandmother's funeral was nearly ruied for me because of that!)

But just think there are stories of women still breast feeding children over the age of two!! Now that's crazy..


----------



## BbyLove5410

II'm not using OPKs or temping yet. But if I am correct I O the 19th. But I could be wrong.


----------



## rducky

I was reading about pacifiers today...strange. Apparently you're supposed to wean the pacifier at about 1 year old, because after much longer it can have effects on the dental development of the child, especially by age 2 and after.


----------



## Sideways 8

Ok that's what I was thinking rducky! That's why my mom always got on to me for sucking my thumb too. Maybe it's just their parenting technique.... a lackadaisical, don't-want-to-deal-with-it approach. Don't want to deal with the kid talking so much, throw a binky in his mouth. Don't want to deal with him running around the restaurant, just let him do it. Ugh...

But you are all right, there are much worse parents out there. I can't imagine having to deal with that sort of thing all the time like your mother does, flying. I get teared up (and angry) every time they bring something about Casey Anthony on TV. I can't wait for that trial to begin... I totally think she is guilty.

SM I've heard of people breastfeeding all the way up until the milk teeth are all gone (around 8 or 9 years old). HOLY CRAPOLA. But, I'm realllyyy trying not to be judgmental. I would hate for people to judge me and my parenting techniques, though it's already begun. I am already getting folks telling me I shouldn't find out the sex until birth. *sigh*

Bby I really hope this all gets straightened out for you soon. Sounds very frustrating to have been trying for that long. We're all here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

Sorry to hear about the bfn Bby, but don't give up, keep hanging on in there, we're all here for support!

I went to bed at 6 last night, was just so fed up of the sickness. Mornings are always better, so now at 7am, I am feeling so much better (apart from a nasty cough, left over from the cold I had!)

I totally agree about the whole letting your kids run riot. My parents took me to restaurants when I was younger and I wouldn't have dared go running round the place, disturbing all the other people, and I intend to raise my children the same. If they can't behave whilst we're out, then we won't go to nice places.

I watched a tv show the other night about breastfeeding, and it had a woman who still breastfed her 3 and 5 year old and it was just wrong, but that's just my opinion, I couldn't do that. 

Thing is, it did raise a lot of interesting ideas about breastfeeding, and how taboo it seems to be over here. Is it the same for you ladies, or are people more accepting of it?


----------



## flyingduster

Thankfully breastfeeding here is pretty much normal. There are the odd times someone might frown, but there have been some good publicity about accepting breastfeeding as normal and good, even in public (discretely!) so it is pretty good here. :)

But beyond a couple of years old is just odd... lol!


----------



## MissSazra

I wish we had that mentality over here Flying. I shall breastfeed as and when the baby needs it, after all it's a natural thing to do. Hope you're doing ok?


----------



## Sideways 8

I don't plan to breastfeed but that's my personal choice. But, over here in the states I would be "shamed" if everyone knew I was bottle-feeding. Like folks would look down their noses at me. It's funny, about 30 years ago it was the other way around. I still don't think that the general public likes it when a mother breastfeeds in public though.


----------



## MissSazra

There's no shame in choosing to bottle feed, it all comes down to choice, as you said. 

No woman should have to feel ashamed of how she chooses to feed her baby, yet it seems to be a subject that people always feel the need to comment on. Such a shame that we are made to feel that way.


----------



## BbyLove5410

Thank you all for the prayers and kind words. I'm just hoping it works out soon. 
About the breastfeeding subject I'm still on the fence on what to do. I wasn't able to be cause my mom had a seizure 3 days after I was born. But DH wants me to. I might do both. Lol. I dunno. Lol. I hope y'all all doing well. Thanks again for everything. :hugs: to all!


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh Bby I just noticed yall had your 1 year anniversary! Congrats!! :yipee:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Yes we did. It amazing how fast a year really goes. It feels as if we've been married for years. Lol. Not a single fight in a whole year. Lol.


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow girl congrats!! Yes time does fly. But my DH and I have had our fights, we argue all the time but I blame that on how head-strong (and stubborn) we both are. I'm glad you guys haven't fought yet, I'm kind of jealous LOL. 
Just the other day I was wanting to hang one of those 36" wall clocks on the wall, and he was demanding I hang it on a stud, regardless if I had one of those studless picture hanger thingies. Well the stud he wanted to hang it on would have put that clock way off center on the wall. Of course I refused, then just waited until he was at work one day and hung the darn thing up myself where _*I*_ wanted it! Most of our arguments revolve around how I want to do stuff to the house. He's old-fashioned when it comes to that, hence his whole thought that you can't hang anything on a wall unless it's in a stud. I'm still waiting on my floors to be installed!!!!

But other than that it's great. It sounds like you've got a great guy for a hubby! How long were yall together before you got married?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Well we have little scuffles like that but his motto is "if mama ain't happy ain't nobody happy". Lol. But he's an awesome man and he's my best friend. Well we dated for 4 months before we got married. It was like we knew we are meant to be. Lol. How about you and your hubby?


----------



## Sideways 8

aww that's so awesome!! My DH took nearly 2 years to propose to me LOL. And he proposed on April Fool's Day. I'll never forget it! :) We got married 4 months later though. He said later that he wished he had proposed a year earlier. I thought that was sweet :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

Awh... That's sweet of him to say that. My DH never actually proposed. Lol. It was just a mutual type thing. Lol.


----------



## Sideways 8

Lol how funny! I have friends whose marriages started off that way. I kept telling DH way before he ever proposed that I didn't care how we got married that I just wanted to be married lol. He wanted the whole traditional thing. Not complaining


----------



## flyingduster

Aw how neat bby! Congrats on 1 year! :D


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi ladies

An update.......went for a viability scan last Friday and calculated that I had to be pregnant at least 8 weeks. The scan showed a tiny baby with a heart beat but only 6 weeks old.
I have to come back in two weeks time. Don't have a good feeling about this because it's too tiny:nope:
And I don't feel pregnant anymore.......

My first pregnancy ended in a mc, very likely this one as well.
My sister told me last week that she's pregnant as well, from her third.I'm very upset.....


----------



## flyingduster

Oh EG!!!!! :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

oh English, chin up honey. Did the doctors seemed concerned that the pregnancy wasn't viable? Or are they just doing a routine reschedule because it's a little small?


----------



## EnglishGirl

The lady who did the scan asked me if I could have made a mistake with the dates...
I'm very sure of dates and stuff and that's the reason I think something's wrong.
It's a viable pregnancy but the baby measures between 5 and 6 weeks. Well, within now and two weeks we'll find out. The lady who did the scan wanted to see me again to make sure the baby has grown...or not. FX...


----------



## Sideways 8

fingers crossed, hon! and many prayers!


----------



## MissSazra

I hope everything turns out ok for you English. Sending big hugs your way! Xx


----------



## SMFirst

I hope things work out English :hugs:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hi Ladies!

Englishgirl I hope everything works out for you as well.

An update on me.... I am 23 days late today, took a test about two weeks ago and it was a bfn. I don't know when I should test again.... The other night I had this very very vivid dream that I was going into labor then I was holding my little baby and I was very emotional. I have never had a dream like that before, I have only gotten as far as a positive pregnancy test. Do you think that this is related? Plus I have been really stuffy and mild headaches and backaches (Don't know if those last two are signs cause I get headaches and backaches all the time) I am just so confused right now. Any type of advise would help.

Hope everyone else is doing well....


----------



## SMFirst

Bby - sometimes people don't get a positive HPT but a blood test will show pregnancy.. So maybe test again and if you still don't have an answer make a doctor's appt.

English - Any news?


AFM- I took a test on my birthday (may 24) and got a positive! *Birthday BFP *:) I hope it all works out.. I already feel much more positive about this one, not sure if I'm just trying to be or if it's real intuition but we'll see. I will get an early scan at 8 weeks so that will be around the end of June..


----------



## BbyLove5410

SMFirst said:


> Bby - sometimes people don't get a positive HPT but a blood test will show pregnancy.. So maybe test again and if you still don't have an answer make a doctor's appt.
> 
> English - Any news?
> 
> 
> AFM- I took a test on my birthday (may 24) and got a positive! *Birthday BFP *:) I hope it all works out.. I already feel much more positive about this one, not sure if I'm just trying to be or if it's real intuition but we'll see. I will get an early scan at 8 weeks so that will be around the end of June..

AWWW!!! Congrats SM!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs: and Happy belated birthday! Best present ever!


----------



## Sideways 8

Congrats Susan!! I'm so very happy for you! Praying for a sticky bean :)

Bby, like Susan said, sometimes the HPT's won't pick up pregnancies in some women. Maybe take another, I especially recommend the First Response brand or even some of those internet cheapos like you get from earlypregnancytests.com, those are really sensitive. 
If you keep getting bfn's you can schedule an appointment with a doctor.....but...so you went from bleeding all the time to hardly bleeding at all, being 23 days late and all... did the doc put you on meds (sorry I forgot!) for the constant bleeding?
Oh and I had one of those dreams when I was TTC too, but I can't remember if I was in that TWW that eventually led to my bfp. Good luck and keep us posted!

As for me.........For those of you who haven't read my journal.... it's a girl!! :)


----------



## MissSazra

Yay! Congrats SM! What fantastic news! Xx


----------



## flyingduster

YAY!!!! SMFirst; CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: Soooooo happy for you hun!!!

And bby, I'd be seeing a doctor or testing more... I hope all is sorted out for you ASAP hun!!! I had a really vivid dream like that when TTC too, but like Sideways, I'm not sure if it was on my BFP cycle or not!!


I'm looming in on half way tomorrow, which is a bit scary! But exciting... :)


----------



## rducky

English, fingers crossed for you! The wait must be very difficult.:hugs:

Bby, I would test again with a First Response, then no matter the result, make another appointment with the doctor. Good luck!

Susan, congrats on your BFP! I'm so excited for you. It must have been wonderful to have that happen on your birthday. So, your doctor will be following you more closely this time due to your history?


----------



## SMFirst

Rducky - Well, I'll get an early scan, but I don't think I'll have to take any extra supplements or anything (I know some people take aspirin and progesterone..)

We'll see.. I made an appt with my doctor for next week (June 3)


----------



## rducky

SMFirst said:


> Rducky - Well, I'll get an early scan, but I don't think I'll have to take any extra supplements or anything (I know some people take aspirin and progesterone..)
> 
> We'll see.. I made an appt with my doctor for next week (June 3)

Well, I have everything crossed for you! Please keep us updated with how things are going. Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## SMFirst

Well, my BBs have been tender, and I didn't have that last time.. And I have a very faint feeling of queasiness, but I could just be imagining that :)

I do feel hungrier lately, and I think my sense of smell is heightened (the cat food was not very pleasant this morning and normally it doesn't bother me) and I could smell this weird "wet wood" smell the other night that my DH couldn't - turns out it was a leak in a pipe in our laundry room! So good thing I noticed it!

But trying not to focus on symptoms - that's what really upset me last time, knowing I should have some and didn't...


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hey Ladies!

I hope you all are doing well....

AFM.... No sign of AF. I have been having heartburn, queasy stomach, crampy feelings in the lower abdomen and slight pains on my sides and the other night it felt as if something was pulling my naval from the inside.... However, no tender bbs. So as of today I am 29 days late and if I am pregnant I would be 8 weeks and 3 days. I am going to call my Gyno today and ask if I can request an ultrasound to see about the cysts in my ovary and to see for sure if there is a baby inside of me.... Lol. I have taken a test a few days ago and it was negative. So I am not to sure on what to think. Any opinions would be great....

Thank you all!


----------



## SMFirst

Bby - sorry for all the confusing stuff going on! Definitely a good idea to see a specialist.. I don't really know what a negative HPT and missing AF could mean, but if it means you are pregnant that would be spectacular! If not, then I think getting in to see someone will be good because they will be able to give you medicine or something to reset the clock and also put you on a better track to conceiving in the future...

Best of luck!


----------



## BbyLove5410

SMFirst said:


> Bby - sorry for all the confusing stuff going on! Definitely a good idea to see a specialist.. I don't really know what a negative HPT and missing AF could mean, but if it means you are pregnant that would be spectacular! If not, then I think getting in to see someone will be good because they will be able to give you medicine or something to reset the clock and also put you on a better track to conceiving in the future...
> 
> Best of luck!

Thank you SM! How are you feeling?


----------



## SMFirst

I feel normal. BBs still a little sore.. I'll only be 5 weeks tomorrow (time seems to go so fast for everyone else!)..


----------



## BbyLove5410

SMFirst said:


> I feel normal. BBs still a little sore.. I'll only be 5 weeks tomorrow (time seems to go so fast for everyone else!)..

Well just keep your head up.... :) I know the feeling though.... Just try to stay positive.... :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Hey Bby... I had a situation like that last year remember? The doc had to prescribe me progesterone for a week so my period would be jumpstarted. However, we both knew that I hadn't ovulated yet that cycle because my BBT had been in the 97's for several weeks. Most post-ovulation temps are above 98. Have you tried taking your temp a few mornings in a row to see where you are in your cycle? It would at least help you know if you are pre-ovulation or post-ovulation. Because the post-ovulation part of your cycle (luteal phase) is very, VERY rarely longer than just a couple weeks.


----------



## rosababy

hey, ladies. So, things are moving quickly at the RE office. I feel like I live there! I've had 2 appts this week and have another test tomorrow morning. A painful one, so keep me in your thoughts. My hsg (another painful one) is on Monday morning. Then, I'm done! After Monday, we'll go in for a consultation and see what the tests showed, and hopefully schedule an iui. :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow Rosa! I've heard the HSG's aren't the most comfortable thing, what about the other test, what kind is that? Either way, hang on girlie because that baby is right around the corner!!


----------



## SMFirst

Best of luck with the tests Rosa :) And hopefully they will put you on the IUI path..


----------



## rducky

Wow, Rosa, things are moving quick! Fingers crossed for you that the test isn't too uncomfortable and that you get a BFP soon!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Hey Bby... I had a situation like that last year remember? The doc had to prescribe me progesterone for a week so my period would be jumpstarted. However, we both knew that I hadn't ovulated yet that cycle because my BBT had been in the 97's for several weeks. Most post-ovulation temps are above 98. Have you tried taking your temp a few mornings in a row to see where you are in your cycle? It would at least help you know if you are pre-ovulation or post-ovulation. Because the post-ovulation part of your cycle (luteal phase) is very, VERY rarely longer than just a couple weeks.

Yes I actually do remember.... But I bought a Basal Body Thermometer but I heard that you are supposed to start it on the first day of AF. How can I tell where in my cycle I am in if I haven't had an prior BBT results? I am just confused on this whole process. Ugh! I just don't understand why my body has to be all messed up.... :sad2:


----------



## Sideways 8

Bby, yeah typically you want to start at the beginning of your cycle but for nearly all women, pre-ovulation temps are in the 97's, and luteal phase temps in the 98's (or higher). It might be worth a shot to see what your temp is a few days in a row. You never know :hugs:


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Bby, yeah typically you want to start at the beginning of your cycle but for nearly all women, pre-ovulation temps are in the 97's, and luteal phase temps in the 98's (or higher). It might be worth a shot to see what your temp is a few days in a row. You never know :hugs:

Oh okay.... Thank you so much! :hugs: You wouldn't happen to know what it would be for pregnancy would you? Today I have felt absolutely horrible. I have had a headache all day, dizzy/lightheaded, and nauseous. Overall, just feeling like crap. :sad: The weird thing is, is I just feel different. But again thank you so much for all of your help. It means a lot to be able to have someone that is there to help not to judge. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

not sure about pregnancy, because it was still kind of high after implantation (mid 98's) but a few weeks later it was back down to like 97.2, but I didn't check it every day after I got my bfp. I think it just fluctuates. But a high progesterone level is what causes the temps to be higher, and progesterone is higher after ovulation. Maybe it slacks back off after a few weeks.
Good luck, and if you decide to temp for a few days, let us know how it goes!


----------



## rosababy

Well, I had my hysteroscopy and endometrial biopsy yesterday. It SUCKED. So painful. I was not expecting to have the biopsy, and I'm glad I didn't know, because I have heard horror stories, and I would have worried so much. However, as soon as I walked in the room and saw the foot long needles that I assumed were going in me, I immediately started crying. I felt so stupid. It was painful, but quick. I have my hsg on Monday, but the doc said that the Friday test was more painful than the hsg, so that makes me feel better.


----------



## Sideways 8

I've had an endometrial biopsy before, too. But to me it wasn't as painful as it was like really bad period cramps. Bless your heart though, I still don't want to have to do that ever again. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok. So they didn't use the foot-long needles on you?


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> I've had an endometrial biopsy before, too. But to me it wasn't as painful as it was like really bad period cramps. Bless your heart though, I still don't want to have to do that ever again. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok. So they didn't use the foot-long needles on you?

Oh they did. Not sure what specifically they did, but I tried not to look and think about it.


----------



## Sideways 8

:shudders: Sorry sweetie! Just keep your eye on the prize! How is your DH handling all of this?


----------



## MissSazra

Sounds like you're going through it Rosa. I hope it all gets sorted quickly for you, and you don't have too many more nasty tests! Sending you a big hug! Xx


----------



## rosababy

Sideways 8 said:


> :shudders: Sorry sweetie! Just keep your eye on the prize! How is your DH handling all of this?

Eye on the prize! Dh is wonderful. I feel bad, because I'm always crying and worrying and fretting about this and that, and he's so strong, always says the right things. However, sometimes, I can tell that he runs out of things that are helpful, and feels lost. Then, I feel worse because I suddenly remember how hard this must be for him, too. I can't imagine...he knows how bad I am at tolerating pain, and yet I am the one who has to go through all of these tests, while he can't do anything to help me.

Hsg was today. It was much better than the other test, still sucked, but not as bad. Most of the dye went through the tubes, but some of the dye pooled above the uterus, which it is NOT supposed to do. The doc doesn't know why, so we may have to do a laparoscopy. Awesome.


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa- I tried writing a reply the other day but my computer was acting up (or maybe it was this website..) - glad you are through the tough tests.. Sorry the hysteroscopy was so awful, but it's all going to help in the end. Hopefully the doctor will also figure out the reason for the dye pooling in the HSG test.. Is the appt tomorrow for that? good luck :)


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> Rosa- I tried writing a reply the other day but my computer was acting up (or maybe it was this website..) - glad you are through the tough tests.. Sorry the hysteroscopy was so awful, but it's all going to help in the end. Hopefully the doctor will also figure out the reason for the dye pooling in the HSG test.. Is the appt tomorrow for that? good luck :)

I hope he can figure it out, too. Consultation is tomorrow, so hopefully he'll have some answers and a plan of action. I'll let you know! I feel good that things are being figured out and progress is being made.

How are you feeling?


----------



## SMFirst

Let us know how you make out tomorrow!

I am feeling pretty good, no real symptoms but I'm not going to stress about it like I did last time (I have some blood results and an ultrasound that show things are going ok this time so far!)

At first I said I absolutely do not want to tell anyone until we have to (ie til I start showing) but now we are wavering. May tell the parents :)


----------



## Sideways 8

glad you're feeling good, Susan! Oh and happy early anniversary to you guys if I don't see you before then :)


----------



## SMFirst

Thanks - it occurred to me just the other day that we saved a layer of our wedding cake to eat at our one year anniversary. I hope it still tastes ok cuz it was good on the wedding day!


----------



## rosababy

Susan, I'm not sure if I'll be able to NOT call my mom the day I get that positive! Although, I think I'll wait to tell her until 8 weeks or so. However, God forbid anything should happen, I'd need her support, so I guess it doesn't hurt if she knows earlier.

Consultation today. Think good thoughts for me! I hope the doc found something that can be easily fixed and has a game plan. I'd hate for him to be like well huh. Everything is fine, not sure why you're not getting preggo. That would be frustrating. Although, we could move along with an IUI and probalby have luck if that was the case. We'll see.

Susan, where are you in Canada? DH and I are going on a cruise to Canada and New England this summer. Halifax, St. John and then down the US coast. I'm so excited!


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa- yeah this seems like a situation where you want them to find something wrong (but fixable) just to explain things.. Good luck today!

We are actually on the opposite end of Canada from where you are going, unfortunately. (Our team is playing in the NHL playoffs against Boston - so the city is going crazy right now)

But that New England cruise is amazing - you'll love it, and love getting away too I'm sure.

I wanted to move to Halifax before - lots of history and a beautiful city. 

Does the cruise go to Quebec City too? And Bar Harbor in Maine? Both great places too..


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> Rosa- yeah this seems like a situation where you want them to find something wrong (but fixable) just to explain things.. Good luck today!
> Does the cruise go to Quebec City too? And Bar Harbor in Maine? Both great places too..

No on Quebec City, although some of the cruises we saw did. We chose one that was round trip from NYC to save money on flights. It does go to Bar Harbor. Can't wait!

Doc said that we'll do a laparoscopy to see what's up with my weirdo hsg test. Said he'd like to see us preggo by the end of the summer. DONE! Sign me up! Thinks I might have a little endometriosis, so if so, he'll laser the heck out of it, and proceed with an IUI after that. Things are moving along! :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

That sounds like a great plan Rosa!!

You'll love Bar Harbour - They sell lobster flavored ice cream there!
I could stroll around there for hours!! 

Which cruise line are you going with? I worked for Norwegian - they were pretty good..


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> That sounds like a great plan Rosa!!
> 
> You'll love Bar Harbour - They sell lobster flavored ice cream there!
> I could stroll around there for hours!!
> 
> Which cruise line are you going with? I worked for Norwegian - they were pretty good..

Thanks! I'm pretty excited about it. The baby plan, I mean. Also about the cruise! Princess line. Lobster flavored ice cream sounds disgusting, but I'll have to try it, just to say I have!


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi girls

Just to let you know that sadly I miscarried again.....Recovering now from my op last thursday :-(
Hope you're all well. Have a lot of catching up to do because I think a lot has happened SM & Rosa?
Take care XX


----------



## rosababy

EnglishGirl said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just to let you know that sadly I miscarried again.....Recovering now from my op last thursday :-(
> Hope you're all well. Have a lot of catching up to do because I think a lot has happened SM & Rosa?
> Take care XX

Oh, English. I'm so so sorry to hear this. :hugs: What does the doc have to say about all of this?

I've had every fertility test in the book, and am waiting for AF so I can schedule a laparoscopy next cycle. Doc thinks there is a little endo, which he will clean out, but also wants a better look at my tubes. Meanwhile, we're still bd'ing, but I don't think this will happen without an IUI and some help, so I'm not expecting anything this cycle.


----------



## flyingduster

ohhhh no!! :hugs: hun, I'm so sorry.... :(


----------



## SMFirst

so sorry Englishgirl. We are all here if you need to talk!


----------



## rosababy

How is everyone doing? Flying, I can't believe you're due in October! That seems so soon!! 

Update on me: had my lap, and found stage 2 endo, which doc got rid of. However, he found that I have damaged tubes, making natural conception probably impossible. If I DO get preggo, he said he worries about ectopic. IUI also won't work, meaning IVF is our only option. :sad2: So, we're starting it right away. Tuesday, I have a mock transfer (with a full bladder, that should be fun!) and then we're out for our cruise. Doc would have started earlier, but we'll be out of town. I really like how fast he moves with scheduling appts and aggressive he is with treatments. So, I call when I get my next af and we start injections and stuff. Exciting but scary. We're looking at a transfer of embies at the end of September, which seems so soon!

I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Sideways - who *started* this thread - is due a week before me too Rosa!
And wow about the whole IVF and everything! But I'm so glad you're getting treatment and it looks like you've got a process to look forward to!!!! :hugs: and sending you a ton of baby dust!!!!!!!!

And yup it's less than 11 weeks to go now for me: Getting so close!!!

My bump as of yesterday:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2729.jpg


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi!
Yes, has been ages! Rosa, good to hear that you've got a doc who's actually speeding things up! You've waited long enough!
Fingers crossed, it's going to be a very exciting time for you and your DH.
Wow, flying....time flies and before you know it you're a mummy!
Not much going on here apart from having my first period after my miscarriage.
My dh and me are off to Tobago this week for some quality time together. 
August is hopefully a good month to start the whole process again, we'll see!

Big hugs for all XX


----------



## Sideways 8

hi everyone! I wonder how my subscription to this thread was ended... I haven't heard any new updates in such a while I figured everyone had just stopped talking, but for some reason this thread wasn't in my profile anymore. Weird!

Rosa, I am so sorry to hear about the endo. Good luck with your IVF, and I'll be praying for you guys.

English, sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: I had no idea. Praying for you sweetie.

I promise I haven't been ignoring you guys, I just lost my subscription somehow!!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Hello everyone!

I hope everyone is doing well. 

Flying and Sideways- I can't believe how far you both have came. :hugs:

Rosa- Good luck for everything. :hugs:

English- I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. I've been going to the doctors a lot the past couple months trying to figure out what is going on with my body. My OB came back from maternity leave and she was a little upset that the previous OB I saw sent me to a place that wouldn't of helped me through the process of trying to conceive but is more for women that are already pregnant. So my OB sent me to an Endocrinologist and I had my appointment about 2 weeks ago and she put me on 500mg of Metformin 2X a day to help regulate me and possibly help me ovulate on my own. I actually got a visit from AF, which I am actually happy about, on Friday and it is the strongest I have felt in a long while. Haha. So I am hoping that this medicine is actually doing its job and we will be moving forward instead of backward. 

But I am sending all of you lots of baby dust and you all are in my thoughts and prayers. You all are amazing, wonderful, beautiful women and I am blessed to "know" you. Haha.


----------



## rducky

Sounds like great progress Bby! Yay for AF for you! Now hopefully soon you cacn skip it for at least 9 months.


----------



## BbyLove5410

That's what I'm hoping for! Haha! Congratulations ducky on your beautiful baby!


----------



## Sideways 8

Bby I feel lucky to know you too :hugs:
I am glad you finally got a normal AF! I'm sure you're relieved to start getting back on track after all the mess you've been through. You're definitely a strong lady! :)
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Bby I feel lucky to know you too :hugs:
> I am glad you finally got a normal AF! I'm sure you're relieved to start getting back on track after all the mess you've been through. You're definitely a strong lady! :)
> GOOD LUCK!!!

Awh thanks hun! :hugs: I am so happy to be going on the right track and hopefully getting the outcome we've been praying for. How are you doing?


----------



## Sideways 8

Meh.. I'm doing ok. Some days I'm good, others I'm not. I think my stress levels are a little high right now because of issues with DH and his difference in opinion on what I believe priorities should be... such is life. As soon as he's done with that freaking hobby car maybe things will get better!!! hehe

Aside from that silliness I'm doing pretty good, just a few more weeks to go it seems! Hoping she comes a little early, can't wait to meet her! :)


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> Meh.. I'm doing ok. Some days I'm good, others I'm not. I think my stress levels are a little high right now because of issues with DH and his difference in opinion on what I believe priorities should be... such is life. As soon as he's done with that freaking hobby car maybe things will get better!!! hehe
> 
> Aside from that silliness I'm doing pretty good, just a few more weeks to go it seems! Hoping she comes a little early, can't wait to meet her! :)

Awh! I'm sorry you're going through some stress with DH. Once the baby gets here I think everything will turn out better. I still can't believe that its that soon for her to make her entrance into this world. It doesn't seem like that long ago when you first started this thread when you were trying for her. Haha. Time sure flies by.


----------



## Sideways 8

I know time is definitely flying! Thanks for the vote of confidence, Bby. I hope you're right. In the meantime I've vented to enough of our mutual friends AND his mom, so if he doesn't straighten up soon they're going to lay down the law for him LOL. Not that I need their support that much, but it doesn't seem to soak in when I vent to him about how he's behaving... it's like he's brushing me off or something. Either way it's good to have friends who are volunteering to whoop his tail for me :rofl:

Sure is quiet on this thread....... how is everyone else doing?


----------



## BbyLove5410

Sideways 8 said:


> I know time is definitely flying! Thanks for the vote of confidence, Bby. I hope you're right. In the meantime I've vented to enough of our mutual friends AND his mom, so if he doesn't straighten up soon they're going to lay down the law for him LOL. Not that I need their support that much, but it doesn't seem to soak in when I vent to him about how he's behaving... it's like he's brushing me off or something. Either way it's good to have friends who are volunteering to whoop his tail for me :rofl:
> 
> Sure is quiet on this thread....... how is everyone else doing?

Anytime hun! You all have been so wonderful to me the least I can do is try to give some encouraging words. That's great that you have people behind you to help with DH. I think sometimes guys don't really get what us women have to go through. This is why we are the stronger sex. Haha. But I'll be praying for you and DH to get back to normal. :hugs: 

I decided to get a reading done from jenny renny and this is what I received: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/ birth date is referenced the month of September 2012 - specific reference to the 11th and 20th.

So fingers crossed for December! X


----------



## MissSazra

Hey everyone! Haven't been on this thread in ages due to my lack of internet, bnb takes ages to load up on my phone so I tended to just keep a few pages open. But as of today I am back and connected to the world! Yay!

Glad to be reading that lots of help is being given to Rosa and Bby, let's hope things get going very soon for you, and of course for English as well! Sending you all lots of :dust:

Xx


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi ladies

Thank you so much for all your support! And WOW, pregnant
Ladies........ Not long for some of you! Good luck!
I'm on cd 17, my first norm cycle after my mc. Dh and me had 
Lots of fun last week so fingers crossed;-).

Lots of babydust to all
XSas


----------



## rducky

Fingers crossed for you, English!


----------



## EnglishGirl

4 more days of waiting, got symptoms but don't want to feel
Too excited..... Keep you posted!


----------



## rosababy

English, FX for you!!

How is everyone? Susan, flying...having any babies yet? Miss you all. :flower:


----------



## Sideways 8

ive been wondering about everyone too! As far as I know, turtle, rducky and harli had their babies but that's all I'm aware of. Me and flying are still hanging in there, MissSazra has 10 weeks to go, and Susan has about 20 to go! :)

How are you guys?? It's like you all fell off the face of the earth! Rosa I'm sure you may feel you about did with hurricanes and earthquakes and now flooding... sheesh what's next, pestilence?? It would be funny except it's kind of not... lol


----------



## EnglishGirl

Woohoo, I'm pregnant!! Tested this evening and got a bfp......
Scary but excited.....


----------



## Sideways 8

Wooohoooo!!! Allright English!!! Congrats!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## rosababy

ENGLISH!!!!! :headspin: :yipee: Congrats!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

omg English! YAY!!!!! So happy for you hun!!!!! Enjoy every second; it seems to drag while you're experiencing the time, but all of a sudden you realise the time has FLOWN by, I've got less than a month to go now, and just saw Sideways is being told she's likely to go THIS WEEK! omg! Yay all around!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm so excited for you English. :) Congrats hon!

Rosa, how is everything going for you? Update us!


----------



## rosababy

i'm doing fine. getting a cold, I think. :wacko: New school = new germs, unfortunately. 

Injections for IVF start today! :headspin: A little nervous, but pretty pumped that we're finally starting!

check out my journal, ladies. :flower:


----------



## Sideways 8

I got your journal, rosa! Good luck with IVF! I'm so sorry you're having to go this route. And I've heard that IVF can be a difficult journey to take, so keep your chin up and know what the end result is :) :hugs: :flower:


----------



## rducky

Congrats, EnglishGirl!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, jessica. :hugs: It's already been difficult, and I'm managing okay so far. However, I think it's about to get worse...I just have to remember it's only temporary and it's all for a beloved baby! :baby:


----------



## Sideways 8

:telephone:

it's been a couple months since I've heard from some of you... how are you doing??


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi Sideways

Everything ok here! How's little Bonnie doing? She's already two months old!!
Time flies
I'm 15 weeks now and feeling better. Had the combined test done and results were good.
The 6th of January we're having the 20week scan, can't wait!
Take care everyone
XX


----------



## Sideways 8

English, are you on team yellow?


----------

